#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-07
<drubin> ZachK_: Don't do that.
<drubin> don't tell people you aren't talk about stuff in here and then talk about it your self.
<buzzard> I'm hoping that the simplicity of Ubuntu will convert her
<ZachK_> buzzard: ah i think so but i'm not sure...let me look
<buzzard> ZachK_: thanks, I looked at the "Login Screen" choices but I'm not having any luck so far.
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> Really why don't you just make a account that is basic (for here) and set That to auto login
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<buzzard> probably the best idea; I'm new to linux and acct management and havent set up many accounts before. As a short cut is there any way I can copy the privileges of the Guest Acct when I create a new one
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PasswordlessGuestAccount
<buzzard> sounds like just what I was looking for
<buzzard> I think that will work
<ZachK_> cool
<buzzard> thanks, ZackK_
<ZachK_> no prob
<ZachK_> come back and let us know how it works out
<buzzard> i will
<phillw> ZachK_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PasswordlessGuestAccount is a pretty kewl How To, well found :)
<goodtime_> im  a beginner'
<paultag> goodtime_, :)
<goodtime_> not to irc though
<goodtime_> just linux
<goodtime_> ty paultag:)
<pedro3005> hello goodtime_. are you enjoying Linux?
<goodtime_> yes
<goodtime_> i love it
<goodtime_> its not windows
<pedro3005> glad to hear
<pedro3005> any questions or troubles?
<goodtime_> the apps are cool too
<goodtime_> well yes
<goodtime_> i need to hack my modem
<goodtime_> or reinstall
<pedro3005> you need to get it working?
<goodtime_> im supossed to get 12mbs downoads and i only get like 2mbs
<pedro3005> and that issue doesn't happen on Windows?
<Chesamo> well, goodtime_ you should probably talk to your ISP about that >_>
<goodtime_> and ssh dont work there are some packages missing or broken
<Chesamo> goodtime_ sudo aptitude -f install should fix that right ip
<Chesamo> up*
<goodtime_> my isp heard
<goodtime_> ok
<pedro3005> don't be so quick Chesamo
<pedro3005> if the internet speed is normal on Windows, it could be a Linux issue
<Chesamo> pedro3005 Well, I don't really have that information, so I gues I can't make that call yet. Still, an odd thing to happen.
<pedro3005> yes, definitely
<Chesamo> guess*
<goodtime_> wow i think that worked ill try to install ssh now
<Chesamo> goodtime_ That's always a good command to have in your arsenal, just in case.
<goodtime_> Depends: openssh-server but it is not going to be installed
<goodtime_> crap
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Really? I didn't think it did. Well, try sudo aptitude install openssh-server then
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> worked like a charm
<goodtime_> ty :)
<goodtime_> i think i might need to reboot
<goodtime_> i dont see ssh anywere lol
<Chesamo> goodtime_ It's a terminal command, not a graphical program
<paultag> goodtime_, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<goodtime_> lol
<paultag> goodtime_, then test it
<paultag> goodtime_, ssh localhost
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<paultag> goodtime_, OK. Did you install the ssh server?
<paultag> Ahhh
<goodtime_> yes
<paultag> goodtime_, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<paultag> my fault
<paultag> it was renamed
<goodtime_> * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<paultag> good
<paultag> goodtime_, ssh localhost
<goodtime_> Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<goodtime_> root@localhost's password:
<goodtime_> Permission denied, please try again.
<goodtime_> root@localhost's password:
<goodtime_> sorry for the flood
<Chesamo> goodtime: don't try root.
<goodtime_> oic ok
<Chesamo> goodtime_: Ubuntu's root account is locked out
<paultag> goodtime_, you should not be logged in as root either!
<paultag> goodtime_, did you sudo su ?
<paultag> goodtime_, don
<paultag> goodtime_, don't do that ;)
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> its running i guess
<goodtime_> my password worked that time
<goodtime_> wasnt like crushing shards of glass into my temple either
<Chesamo> goodtime_: G-generally working with Ubuntu isn't like crushing shards of glass into your temple o_O
<goodtime_> :)
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to make ubuntu's theme manager under appearance actually save fonts with the themes?
<switchgirl> bbc news 24 cameron is about to speak if interested - doubt it but meh...
<duanedesign> :)
<aluex> hi,i met a problem while upgrading my ubuntu
<aluex> Could not calculate the upgrade
<duanedesign> aluex: that is the error?
<aluex> i dont know
<aluex> i m now asking it in #ubuntu-1
<aluex> not #ubuntu-1 but #ubuntu+1
<duanedesign> aluex: /17
<duanedesign> oops
<aluex> sorry :)
<duanedesign> aluex: ahh, you are upgrading to Maverick
<aluex> yes
<duanedesign> do you have a file in /var/log/dist-upgrade called apt.log
<duanedesign> aluex: ^
<aluex> oh
<aluex> let me see..
<duanedesign> aluex: it might provide a clue as to what packages are giving you problems
<aluex> yes,these it
<aluex> there is
<duanedesign> can you paste it? at least the last bit of it
<aluex> ok.
<aluex> http://pastebin.com/AJiTXGkr
<duanedesign> aluex: hmm. well at least we know it is because of the package linux-image-generic
<aluex> oh,but...then?
<duanedesign> aluex: not positive. Might show that to the folks in ubuntu+1
<aluex> oh.i see. thank you. :)
<aluex> i've decided not to upgrade.
<aluex> and how to change the background of grub?
<duanedesign> aluex: i have a nice guide on grub2
<bobo123> with an simple "mount -r /dev/sda1 /media/C" ubuntu should probably find out by itself that it is an ntfs-partition, right?
<duanedesign> aluex:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<bobo123> (and mount it readonly instead of normally reawrite), should I run that with sudo?
<aluex> oh
<duanedesign> bobo123:  If  no  -t  option  is  given it will guess ti the filetype
<bobo123> ok
<insanity99> hey, is there an easy way to close full screen apps? i normally have to press alt-F1 and type top. top is a pain because it keeps moving the list every couple of seconds
<bobo123> alt-f4 should work....
<insanity99> ctr-alt F1 i mean
<bobo123> and wellbehaved applications should allow you to open the windows systemmenu with alt-space
<insanity99> alt-F4 wont work
<duanedesign> bobo123: Ubuntu 10.04 should detect all windows partitions automatically on the boot
<bobo123> duanedesign: yeah, I want it the same was as the automatic detection, but read-only instead. what is the easiets way to do that?
<insanity99> can i filter 'top'? like search the full screen app i want to close?
<bobo123> insanity99: you can write  top -n 1 if you want top to just prints its list and exit instead of updating each second
<duanedesign> insanity99: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcut should have a toggle Fullscreen
<duanedesign> insanity99: i like htop, it is much better than top
<insanity99> thanks
<insanity99> Htop works great
<insanity99> does anyone know how to fix screen tearing while watching videos? i use an ATI radeon HD4870 and its horrible
<bobo123> insanity99: I assume you are running flash-videos?
<edlik> I am doing a fresh install of 9.10, this time I want to put home on its own partition, is this best done through Gparted after install?
<phillw> insanity99: you may want to have a look at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide even though for Jaunty, it has been kept updated
<bobo123> I've read somewhere there can be problem with cpu-energy-saving while playing flash.. don't know if that still aplies though
<phillw> edlik: if you're doing a fresh install, make the /home area manually when you start the install (you'll make to manually make the sawp as well)
<phillw> *swap*
<duanedesign> edlik: yes when you get to the part of the install where it asks if you want to automatically or manually partition, do it manually.
<phillw> edlik: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome  explains it for you
<goodtime_> anybody here
<insanity99> yea
<phillw> yup
<goodtime_> know any reason why when i goto set my graffics it does nothing
<goodtime_> in apperances
<duanedesign> goodtime_: you mean 'visual effects'?
<goodtime_> yes
<goodtime_> ty yes
<duanedesign> goodtime_: do you get an error message?
<goodtime_> uh nope
<insanity99> do you have graphics drivers installed?
<goodtime_> just does nothing and its like i never set it ,nothing is selected once again when i restart apperances
<goodtime_> im searching now
<insanity99> do you use http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<insanity99> ?
<goodtime_> its installing i must have forgot lol
<duanedesign> if i make changes via Compiz Config Stting Manager it causes all the options under Appearance > Visual Effects to not be selected
<insanity99> lol
 * aluex wonders why his DSL doesn't work
<goodtime_> time to reboot brb
<insanity99> kk
<goodtime_> worked
<insanity99> gratz
<goodtime_> ty
<goodtime_> i swear i did that already but who knows maybe i didnt
<phillw> goodtime_:  let's look at the evidence :p
<goodtime_> lol:)
 * phillw has the 'T' shirt for that sort of thing :-D
 * aluex really wants to know what happened to his DSL connection
<insanity99> how do i know how big a file is on the software centre?
<insanity99> is there a way at all>
<insanity99> ?*
<aluex> Why my DSL connection doesn't work..
<bobo123> aluex: your dsl modem is probably just unhappy. it is monday afterall.
<randomguy> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask, but if I want to build an ubuntu package (.deb) for multiple distributions hardy/karmic/lucid, how do I compile them on the go with dpkg-buildpackage from the same script? what is required for cross-distribution compiling?
<stevek> hi , i had a separate /home partition , i installed ubuntu and used the old /home partition , but gdm doesn't show my old username in login screen , though i can successfully login, i want to enable auto-login but it seems login manager window also doesn't show my username.How can i fix it? in the list
<stevek> its basically gdm doesnt recognize my old user account...how can i fix it , plz help..
<goodtime_> idk man sorry
<hobgoblin> stevek: did you use  the same name?
<stevek> i can login using old username
<stevek> but i have to type it manually
<stevek> it doesn't show up automatically
<stevek> like new user names
<hobgoblin> can you access the old /home ?
<stevek> wut i need is that my old user name should also come up automatically in the list
<hobgoblin> if your old user is not in the list - add in Sys - ADmin - Users and groups
<stevek> it's already added there
<stevek> wid same name
<goodtime_> couldnt you just add a new user as the old name
<stevek> ya i added that , still dowsn't show up
<goodtime_> hmm
<stevek> but other new usernames show up
<stevek> is it becoz other details might be different
<stevek> or should i try to delete the old username and readd it in users list??
<stevek> from another user account??
<stevek> can i simply create a new username (different from old user name) and rename the /home/olduser to /home/newuser?
<stevek> do i need to reset permissions or sumthing?
<Chesamo> stevek: Is there any data in the old user's /home dir that you need?
<stevek> y
<stevek> ya
<stevek> the config files
<stevek> can i then simply copy all the data to new username
<stevek> and what abt permissions?
<goodtime_> i think so
<Chesamo> stevek: sudo cp /home/username/.* ~/backup
<Chesamo> then delete and recreate the user
<goodtime_> yeah what Chesamo said
<Chesamo> then sudo cp ~/backup /home/username
<stevek> ok
<stevek> thanks
<goodtime_> good luck
<Chesamo> stevek hang on a second, I gotta check something
<geirha> That won't get all files
<Chesamo> yeah I realized
<hobgoblin> you could do it in nautilus - gksudo nautilus - then you know you're not overwriting things you might need
<geirha> I'd use pax/tar/cpio/rsync
<stevek> rsync preserves permissions, so it will be better i suppose?
<randomguy> any help on if I want to build an ubuntu package (.deb) for multiple distributions                  ▒│|ChanServ      ▒││   ~ KinnuneZ        ▒│
<geirha> All of the above preserves permissions. Use whichever you are most familiar with ;)
<goodtime_> this is a good support channel
<stevek> k
<goodtime_> i ask eslewere and i dont get squat
<goodtime_> well sometime i get but this has been great so far
<goodtime_> i talked to my isp
<goodtime_> im should be getting 12mbs but its only one
<goodtime_> there gonna do something i guess id rather fix my modem thoe
<goodtime_> all as i know is i might need to reinstall
<goodtime_> how would i tweek a modem
<goodtime_> is there some softwear
<mohi2911> hiya guys. Am back after a week of free software class =]
<Chesamo> nifty
<mohi2911> hiya Chesamo
<Chesamo> Hello mohi2911
<mohi2911> Chesamo, dont say shahan i am here :D
<mohi2911> Chesamo, you prefer any graphics tools for ubuntu??
<Chesamo> mohi2911: you mean something like the GIMP?
<shahan> I have installed a software in WINE. But I want to remove this software from the WINE. its not removing
<shahan> I tried going to Wine>Uninstall Wine Software
<mohi2911> well i was asking applications similar to compiz
<Chesamo> mohi2911: You mean the graphical environment?
<mohi2911> yep
<Chesamo> shahan: Have you tried navigating to the program's folder (~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files) and running the uninstaller manually?
<Chesamo> mohi2911: I use GNOME with Metacity/Compiz, which is the default for Ubuntu
<mohi2911> well i got this
<mohi2911> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<mohi2911> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<mohi2911> and i cant surf about it today coz its dead :(
<shahan> Chesamo: yes
<shahan> Chesamo: there has no uninstall option
<Chesamo> shahan: It's usually (key word: usually) safe to simply delete the program folder.
<Chesamo> shahan: Just make sure you tie up the loose ends. Like launchers, etc
<shahan> Chesamo: I have removed the folder from that location(the location you have mentioned). Now want to remove the name from Wine>Programs list..
<Chesamo> shahan: I don't think that's possible.
<Chesamo> shahan: You were in here before, weren't you? Asking the same question
<Chesamo> mohi2911: Disable compiz
<shahan> Chesamo: ya... I got a solution about that before... but now forget...
<mohi2911> Chesamo, as you say =]
<Chesamo> shahan: I don't recall there being a solution, but if you remember when it was the public logs for this channel are available at http://irc.logs.ubuntu.com/
<Chesamo> whoops, I mean http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<shahan> Chesamo: :(
<shahan> Chesamo: I forget the date
<Chesamo> shahan: I found when you were here last (April) and I'm searching the logs now
<shahan> Chesamo: ok....
<houmqller> Hello, i am a Linux noob. for some days i used linux 10.04 LC on my computer, i felt joy about the OS and now i want it on 100% of my harrd disc. they way i installed LC in the first place was by installing 9.10 and upgrading. this time i can't install 9.10 or 10.04, but i can install 9.04, but when i upgrade, i can't boot afterwards. I don't know why, and i have tryed safe grafic and acpi=off, things google told me, may
<houmqller> be worked.
<Chesamo> homqller: What do you mean by "LC"?
<Chesamo> *houmqller: What do you mean by "LC"?
<Chesamo> shahan: Here's the first mention of it, but no solution was found
<Chesamo> shahan: whoops, forgot the URL http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/12/%23ubuntu-beginners.html
<Chesamo> shahan: I also see you had an issue with remastersys, did that get resolved? I've since started using remastersys and I know what the /etc/skel directory is.
<houmqller> LC = lucid lynx
<Chesamo> houmqller: We generally just say "Lucid". "LC" makes it sound like it's a special derivative or something.
<houmqller> ahh okay, sorry, i can't follow your link :(
<Chesamo> houmqller: It was a link for someone else.
<houmqller> ahh okay..
<Chesamo> houmqller: Why is it impossible to install 10.04 direct?
<houmqller> i now tryed to format all the hard drive to ext4, but when i press install ubuntu in 10.04 or 9.10 it stilll freeze
<Chesamo> homqller: Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<phillw> houmqller: how much RAM does your computer have?
<houmqller> my computer have 2 gb ram and had 10.04 before
<houmqller> i haven't tried any alternative cd?
<Chesamo> homqller: Where are you located?
<phillw> hmm, that's certainly more than enough, have you checked the cd has burned okay?
<houmqller> i am located in denmark xD and i checked every version i burned down
<houmqller> cd*
<phillw> houmqller: doest
<phillw>  does the 'test the cd' report back itis okay?
<Chesamo> houmqller: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/ubuntu-cd/10.04/ You can get the Alternate CD from here.
<houmqller> yes the cd schould be ok
<houmqller> ty chesamo i am allready downloading it ;)
<phillw> houmqller: not *should* more important *is* it okay ?
<houmqller> when i test the cd, it tells me about no errors
<mohi2911> houmqller, you tried test cd as phillw pointed??
<mohi2911> hmmmm you downloaded it from our official site right??
<phillw> are you using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<houmqller> yes i did, and i downloaded from the official site, but the strange thing is that i can't install with the exact same cd as i installed on a minor partition yesterday
<phillw> houmqller: are you doing a clean installation?
<phillw> as in 'wipe the hard disk and start again'?
<houmqller> yes i am doing a clean installation
<mohi2911> houmqller, minor partition = 10 GB??
<houmqller> minor like 60
<mohi2911> and now you are formatting the entire disk??
<phillw> will the cd boot as a 'live CD'?
<houmqller> after i tryed ubuntu on a minor partition, i formatted all my harddisk to ext4 with the live cd ubuntu 9.04 and no the live cd don't work.
<phillw> If previous cd's are not working, I'd suggest getting a cd lens cleaner and clean the drive
<houmqller> only cd's who works is form version 9.04 and down
<houmqller> from*
<mohi2911> brb in mins
<houmqller> the computer do read 8.04 and 9.04 , i can both install and use live. but the new freeze after i try to do the live session or try to install
<phillw> hmm, I'd still suggest cleaning the cd drive lens. else either try alternate install or use a minimal iso to just put the basic ubuntu on and add the desktop part afterwards using the internet.
<houmqller> i can remember something about, last time i installed 9.10 a guy gave me a command line, to "cheat" the system, to believe my computer got another grafic card but can't remeber how. and i will try to clean it now
<phillw> ahh, you did not say about a graphic card error - just use the alternate installation cd
<houmqller> it don't call anything like that, but just remember what some guy learned me last time. i will use the alternative then..
<houmqller> ty guys :D
<phillw> hmm, all the items listed under 'Applications' have gone, Places and Systems still have their entries. I've had the OP run an fsck from LiveCD and it reports no errors. Any ideas anyone?
<Chesamo> Oh, phillw, I know this........
<Chesamo> phillw Give me a second to remember
<phillw> thanks Chesamo I cannot find it via google
<Chesamo> phillw have him check ~/.config/menus, specifically applications.menu
<phillw> check it for what, he's a n00b and i will have to talk him through every command
<Chesamo> phillw Make sure 1. it exists and 2. all of the entries are not enclosed by <Exclude></Exclude> tags (it's an XML file)
<phillw> how the heck would that occur?
<Chesamo> phillw Bug?
<phillw> ooooh,bad bug :-(
<phillw> let me fone him and see
<phillw> the applicatin.menu file does not exist :-(
<phillw> *application.menu*
<Chesamo> phillw Oh dear :D
<Chesamo> erm
<Chesamo> D:*
<Chesamo> phillw Have him check and see if it's in the Trash?
<phillw> he says there was nothing in the trash earlier
<Chesamo> phillw alternately I guess I could real quick build a new system and give him the default application.menu
<phillw> hmm, we've added apps to the system
<Chesamo> phillw He can add those with the System > Prefs > Main Menu app
<Chesamo> phillw Does he have a settings.menu?
<phillw> Yeah, he said he had System & places working okay
<Chesamo> phillw Okay. I'll get my system up and toss the default application.menu your way
<bobo123> what can be the problem when I try to copy a file (from an ntfs partition to my linux partition) and gets the error message "Value too large for defined data type" ?
<Chesamo> bobo123: What kind of file is it?
<phillw> Chesamo: this is mine http://pastebin.com/bV4eYmpZ
<bobo123> it is an normal exe-file  "/tmp/C/WINDOWS/$NtUninstallKB823182$/spuninst/spuninst.exe" that is 100kB (the full message is "Error splicing file: Value too large for defined data type")
<Chesamo> oh, phillw! That's exactly what you want :D
<phillw> kk, now to get to get to him, this should be fun ;-)
<Chesamo> phillw "Now listen very carefully..."
 * phillw boot into the livecd so you have email access :-D
<phillw> although I can just issue 'firefox' from cli ;-)
<Chesamo> phillw but how do you get to the cli if there's no Applications menu :o
<bobo123> the other files in the same directory is no problem to copy but the spuninst.exe gives this strange error. On a webpage I read that  "is a system error  message reported when an operation on a large file is attempted using a  non-large file data type. Large files are defined as anything larger  than a signed 32-bit integer, or stated differently, larger than 2GB." but my file is only 100864 bytes long :-(
<Chesamo> bobo123 Have you trued using the cp command instead of dragging through Nautilus?
<phillw> indeed, but i've booted the live cd,which should have the missing file :-)
<bobo123> yes. same error when I use the command cp /tmp/C/WINDOWS/\$NtUninstallKB823182\$/spuninst/spuninst.exe .
<Chesamo> bobo123: Also you don't need that file... the $ntUninstall directories are temp files for installing Windows patches.
<bobo123> yeah I guess so... its supposed to be some old update from 2003 I guess (if one can trust ms) but it is strange that it can't copy it
<Izinucs> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bobo123> ok noone have ideas why I can't copy the file then. I guess NTFS is a bad filesystem. bad karma. :-/
<nhandler> Hmm...Any ideas why my laptop and desktop are no longer able to communicate? I keep getting 'No route to host' errors. They should both be on the same network
<acerimmer_> nhandler: some kind of network config.  take the question to #ubuntu
<lazybug> Hello! I need some help i use the terminal to delete a file with: "sudo rm/..." the answer is  "rm: cannot remove `/home/name/new_folder': Is a directory"
<nhandler> acerimmer_: I don't think it is on the network end of this. Nothing has changed there. My guess would be a local firewall issue since I installed (and purged) gufw a few days ago to test something.
<iceflatline> lazybug: are you trying to delete a file in that directory or the directory itself?
<nhandler> lazybug: To remove a directory using rm, use the -r option: i.e. rm -r /path/to/directory
<lazybug> iceflatline: i created the file on my desktop i'm able to use the mouse to delete the file but i try to use the terminal more often
<lazybug> i wasn't aware that i created a file in the directory the command i used is: "sudo mkdir /home/name/Desktop/new_folder
<lazybug> sorry just realized the mkdir should have gave me the indication of the directory
<acerimmer_> lazybug: pretty sure the directory must be empty prior to deleting it...
<acerimmer_> lazybug: including any hidden files
<iceflatline> lazybug: cli is good!  As nhandler indicated, use the -r argument to remove a dir, leave it out to remove a file in a directory
 * bobo123 wants a graphically enhanced cli ;-)
<iceflatline> no, trust me, you can delete the dir w/ contents
<iceflatline> I learned the hard way
<acerimmer_> :)
<iceflatline> if you're not root though, it should prompt you.
<bobo123> if the directory is stubborn and won't let you delete it sudo and the parameter -f should do it, remember to check and extracheck that it is the right directoy you are trying to delete. because you can potentially delete your whole os that way
<lazybug> sorry you flooding me with information i'm still a newbie when using "sudo rm -r /..." the answer is "rm: cannot remove `/home/name/new_folder_to_be_deleted': No such file or directory
<nhandler> lazybug: What is the actual folder? /home/name/Desktop/new_folder or /home/name/new_folder_to_be_deleted ?
<AJH101> Hi - anyone know anything about ISO files? I am trying to extract some files but am being told it is not in 9660 format. Any ideas?
<lazybug> nhandler: /home/lazybug/Desktop/new_folder_to_be_deleted
<nhandler> lazybug: rm -rf /home/lazybug/Desktop/new_folder_to_be_deleted
<nhandler> That will delete the folder, any folders/files in it, and anything inside any of the sub folders
<bobo123> AJH101: what .iso-file? I suppose it can be an cd/dvd-image with some other filesystem but called iso anyway, despite it isn't..
<AJH101> bobo123: Sim City 3000 World Edition.iso
<AJH101> bobo123: but wattos and lubuntu 10.4 iso files do not function either
<lazybug> nhandler: i used the command (it's a empty folder) but the folder is still on the desktop
<acerimmer_> nhandler: unmount it then delete?
<bobo123> AJH101: hmm.. the lubuntu cd image should absolutely be an real (ISO 9660) iso I think.. strange
<nhandler> lazybug: Does 'mount' show anything when run in a terminal?
<bobo123> AJH101: have you tried some other program than ubuntu default to extract with? for example 7zip (7z)
<lazybug> nhandler: yes i can see /dev/sda1 + /dev/sda5
<bobo123> AJH101: if it was a real iso file you should be able to mount it with  mount -o loop disk.iso /directory  (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html ) so you can just copy files with the filemanager
<lazybug> nhandler: the fstab is still the same as an older copy i still have
<phillw> hi, is anyone familiar with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode ?
 * holstein has used the rescue mode
<holstein> i tried to use it today
<holstein> but i got a bad SD card in my EEEpc
<holstein> phillw: if i remember correctly
<holstein> i used it to reconfigure graphics once
<holstein> in karmic
<holstein> and maybe a disk check
<phillw> hmm, well i've got an OP using it, being the devout coward I am I'm starting off with section 15 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  ;-)
<insanity99> hey guys, anyone know how i can stop auto logout on ubuntu 10.4?
<Chesamo> insanity99: What do you mean by auto logout? I've never heard of such a thing
<insanity99> after been inactive for so long i need to re-enter my password to unlock the computer
<phillw> i think it is part of the power saving options
<holstein> yup
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> maybe in the screensaver settings too
<Chesamo> That's not logout, it's a screen lock
<phillw> it will give you an option to require passowrd
<Chesamo> Right, holstein. That's where it is
<Chesamo> "lock screen while screensaver is active"
<phillw> Chesamo: they blend into eachother with 10.04 ;-)
<insanity99> oh so if screen is locked is my torrent still going?
<Chesamo> insanity99 of course <_<
<insanity99> ahhh ok lol thanks guys
<insanity99> cya guys
<goodtime_> i need help
<Chesamo> what's up, goodtime_?
<goodtime_> my freakin net work says its downloading
<goodtime_> and sending
<goodtime_> and idk what is going on
<goodtime_> i freeze alot too
<Chesamo> Do you know of any applications that would be doing that?
<goodtime_> my setup looks nice though now that i have my little desk here
<goodtime_> nothing is opend up
<goodtime_> it just is doing something
<goodtime_> mt cpu is to the roof and so is my ram
<goodtime_> im only running this client
<goodtime_> oh and systen monitor
<goodtime_> idk why
<Chesamo> hm
<Chesamo> Look in system monitor, see what's up
<goodtime_> and im way slower
<goodtime_> i look in it and it say im downloading and sending
<goodtime_> very slow but wtf man
<Chesamo> goodtime_ look at the process manager
<goodtime_> with what
<Chesamo> goodtime_ It should be one of the other tabs in system monitor
<goodtime_> its running at a high rate
<goodtime_> cpu 55%
<Chesamo> goodtime_ go into Terminal and enter "top"
<goodtime_> there something bad going on
<goodtime_> ok
<holstein> is it the update-manager?
<goodtime_> nope just running 2 apps
<goodtime_> well the terminal also
<goodtime_> but it just started doing this lastnight
<holstein> sounds like hardware to me
<holstein> if it were my box
<holstein> i would boot from a live CD
<holstein> and see if it still acts up
<goodtime_> hmmm
<goodtime_> i need disks
<goodtime_> ill brb going to get them
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-08
<goodtime_> well it runs better except the ram is to the roof
<goodtime_> i reinstalled 64 bit this time
<goodtime_> looks better too
<goodtime_> idk maybe this thing is on the fritz
<goodtime_> the  god damb thing is doing the network shit again
<Chesamo> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<goodtime_> i wonder if its my isp doing it
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> sorry
<Chesamo> I know it's frustrating, I understand
<Chesamo> still
<goodtime_> i can do that
<goodtime_> your right
<goodtime_> so do you think that i need to do something
<Chesamo> I'm trying to think of what it could be
<Chesamo> it's a very odd thing to happen
<Chesamo> You haven't installed any extra applications yet, right?
<goodtime_> just this one
<goodtime_> konversation
<Chesamo> So it's not a bug in a program or else it'd be more widespread...
<goodtime_> thats my irc client
<Chesamo> I'm just trying to narrow down what it could be
<Chesamo> You're using Kubuntu?
<goodtime_> ubuntu 10.04
<Chesamo> Really? You're using a Qt app in the GNOME environment?
<goodtime_> yes
<Chesamo> Hm
<goodtime_> works fine too
<Chesamo> Yeah I know
<Chesamo> Just a little quirk of mine
<goodtime_> ive heard that sometime one might need to alowcate there ram
<goodtime_> how do i do that
<Chesamo> You don't manuallt allocate RAM, it's something the kernel does automatically when proegrams are run.
<Chesamo> manually*
<goodtime_> i realy dont spell well sorry
<Chesamo> How large is your swap partition?
<stlsaint> sup all
<goodtime_> 5gig
<goodtime_> lo
<Chesamo> Yikes o_o
<Chesamo> How much RAM have you got?
<goodtime_> 2gig lol
<goodtime_> i need to change that dont i
<Chesamo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ Put the output of "top" here
<goodtime_> ok
<stlsaint> swap doesnt need to be all that big if you want to go past 4gigs
<stlsaint> goodtime_: 2gbs is fine...i run three os's of 2gig of swap
<goodtime_> it isnt letting me copy and paste
<goodtime_> it keeps jummping around in the terminal
<Chesamo> goodtime_ kill top by hitting ctrl+c
<Chesamo> then paste the output
<goodtime_> i did it ty:)
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Then link the Pastebin please
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Chesamo> No, goodtime, you have to hit "submit"
<Chesamo> Er, "Paste!"
<stlsaint> LOL
<goodtime_> idk i dont see a submit
<goodtime_> i dont understand
<goodtime_> i got it i think idk
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Copu the output of the (now-stopped) "top" command into the pastebin, then hit "paste"
<Chesamo> copy*
<Chesamo> then link us to the next page.
<goodtime_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/446347/
<goodtime_> sorry there i got a little confused
<stlsaint> compiz FTW!!!
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Xorg's at the top... no surprise there.... It looks like Firefox is taking a fair amount of resources
<stlsaint> youve got a zombie!! :D
<goodtime_> great
<goodtime_> :(
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Don't worry, a zombie isn't a bad thing :P They're just kidding.
<stlsaint> or am i >:)
<goodtime_> :)
<goodtime_>  :)
<Chesamo> goodtime_ turn off the system monitor
<goodtime_> ok
<Chesamo> ...
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Firefox is taking 552 mb of RAM
<goodtime_> ok ill use opera
<Chesamo> goodtime_ You doing something Flash- or Java-intensive?
<stlsaint> better yet use chrome
<goodtime_> but im defaulted to firefox
<goodtime_> idk Chesamo
<Chesamo> goodtime_: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<goodtime_> ty
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Let me know. If you want, you can just remove FF completely.
<Chesamo> stlsaint Or better yet, Iron
<goodtime_> i want
<Chesamo> goodtime_ In Terminal, enter "sudo aptitude purge firefox && rm -r ~/.mozilla", and that'll remove FF completely from your system
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> as root?
<goodtime_> sudo yes
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Yes, you use sudo, but no you don't actually have to bee root
<Chesamo> be*
<stlsaint> Chesamo: meh
<goodtime_> its done
<goodtime_> sould i reboot
<stlsaint> Chesamo: go super dork with elinks!! :D
<goodtime_> the ram is still at the top
<Chesamo> goodtime_ Yeah, just to clear it out
<goodtime_> brb
<Chesamo> stlsaint :P
<goodtime_> down to 22% ram
<Chesamo> Cool :D
<goodtime_> a little better there Chesamo
<Chesamo> Better than topping out
<goodtime_> ty very much
<Chesamo> You're very welcome
<goodtime_>  :)
<goodtime_> ok now why is my network slowly filling up my hdd
<Chesamo> Your network?
<goodtime_> yeah
<Chesamo> What are you doing that's using the Internet?
<goodtime_> 595 bytes
<goodtime_> nothing
<goodtime_> im kinda idle
<Chesamo> 595 bytes is nothing
<Chesamo> it's half a kilobyte'
<goodtime_> so i dont have to worry
<goodtime_> hey i like this browser
<stlsaint> what browser?
<goodtime_> chromium
<stlsaint> yep yep...chrome is the fastest browser out right now
<Chesamo> Opera 10.5x beats it
<Chesamo> But NoooOOOOooo Opera 10.5x is only in Alpha for Linux
<stlsaint> oh dear...another opera victim!
<goodtime_> ill brb have to goto store
<stlsaint> hehe, even if you test out chrome inside a vm running another vm its till faster than ff and opera
<Chesamo> Have you speed-tested Opera 10.5x?
<stlsaint> i did like way back in 8.10 or 9.04
<stlsaint> ubuntu that is....
<Chesamo> So nothing recent
<stlsaint> what speeds are it posting?
<Chesamo> http://lifehacker.com/5457242/browser-speed-tests-firefox-36-chrome-4-opera-105-and-extensions  Opera ties the Chrome developer version, but outstrips it in speed.
<Chesamo> Also Opera was excluded from the "memory use with extensions" because Opera doesn't need extensions.
<stlsaint> and from what i see chorme is still better than opera
<Chesamo> How?
<stlsaint> "if you're using Opera 10.01, you have almost no reason not to upgrade."
<Chesamo> Yes
<Chesamo> to 10.5x.
<Chesamo> Which was the browser being tested :'
<stlsaint> but on the test in which chorme won are want im most interesting in, primarily cold/warm starts and tab load handling
<Chesamo> Opera won the cold/warm starts
<stlsaint> meh, id say split tie...opera won cold starts but NO browser touches chrome on warm starts
<Chesamo> By a fraction of a second...
<stlsaint> naw pal thats more than a fraction
<Chesamo> Seconds (fewer is better)
<Chesamo> I'd say that's about one-half of a second (Chrome stable) and one second (Opera 10.5)
<Chesamo> So half a second
<Chesamo> Less time than it takes to blink
<stlsaint> ive used opera before and ive yet to see a brower warm start as fast as chrome...
<stlsaint> Chesamo: none the less we can both agree that firefox doesnt hold a candle to either browsers
<Chesamo> Chome warm starts way longer than Opera does on all of my systems. OSX, Ubuntu, Windows
<Chesamo> Oh, certainly! I've never liked FF.
<Chesamo> Chrome*
<Chesamo> I've never been on the FF bandwagon. My coworkers thought I was weird :c
<stlsaint> i must admit that i was once very fond of firefox and i even still have it on my system for those old strolls down memory land
<stlsaint> s/land/lane
<Chesamo> I've really always stuck by Opera. I switched to Chromium for a while, then Iron, then back to Opera.
<stlsaint> ive never put iron on my system...merely seen it in action on a friends system
<Chesamo> Once 10.5 was released on Linux I hopped right back on. They fixed everything that made me switch to Chrome :P
<Chesamo> Iron's just Chrome put out by someone other than Google.
<stlsaint> figures
<stlsaint> i dont like how "in touch" chrome is with google servers in relaying info
<stlsaint> switchgirl: sup
<switchgirl> hi anyone know where i can get a charging station to put on my drive for a electric /hybrid car?
<switchgirl> i'm looking for a supplier
<stlsaint> nope
<Cinnamon> hello
<tenach> Hello Cinnamon
<Cinnamon> im new at this
<tenach> Welcome, then!
<tenach> :D
<Cinnamon> thanks
<h00k> Cinnamon: hello
<tenach> Is there anything I might be able to help you with?
<Cinnamon> well rgiht now im downloading my gpu driver
<Cinnamon> wiht the hardware driver thing
<tenach> Using an NVidia card?
<Cinnamon> yep
<Cinnamon> and old 6200
<Cinnamon> an
<tenach> Mine isn't much better - 6800
<Cinnamon> but this is a old pc
<Cinnamon> AMD athlon 3000
<Cinnamon> wiht 1gb ddr ram
<tenach> I remember having one of thse
<tenach> *those
<tenach> I still think it did better than this newer machine with a Celeron D processor.
<Cinnamon> my main pc is much better
<tenach> :/
<Cinnamon> im having trouble with flash
<tenach> What sort of problem?
<Cinnamon> it says i need a plugin
<tenach> Yes, that is normal.
<tenach> it should bring up a window with three options
<Cinnamon> w8 nvm it works
<Cinnamon> lol
<tenach> :)
<stlsaint> :|
<Cinnamon> need to try to get the sound
<tenach> Make sure that it is not muted in the sound preferences - I have had installs start muted.
<Cinnamon> ok
<Cinnamon> i'll deal with it  some other day
<tenach> Dont' forget to check the forums for answers to issues you may have.  There's a wealth of information there and in the wiki. :D
<Cinnamon> ok
<tenach> And if you're really stuck, you can always as in #ubuntu or here.
<Cinnamon> omg the download is so slow
<goodtime_> man my ram is almost toped out
<goodtime_>  i got rid of firefox because it was suckin like 55%
<goodtime_>  but i open up like 4 apps and it is still freakin topin
<goodtime_> is there hope
<Appl6> goodtime_: How much RAM, what window manager are you using, what applications are you trying to use
<Farllan> USB stick drive won't UNMOUNT/Eject/REMOVE
<Farllan> How do I fix it?
<holstein> could be bad Farllan
<holstein> i had a few die on me
<holstein> and thats kinda how they start to act
<Farllan> Sticks are fine.
<holstein> ok
<Farllan> They work on my other machines
<h00k> Farllan: what does it say when you try to eject/safely remove?
<holstein> try command line
<Farllan> ...something about FTAB or something like that
<holstein> sudo umount /dev/whatever
<Farllan> sudo?   This is 2010....I've got no time for that.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> well let me know how you get it to work for you
<nits> this is strange!
<nits> nobody chatting on the irc...
<mohi2911> morning all
<Chesamo> Morning mohi2911
<mohi2911> howdy Chesamo !!
<Chesamo> mohi2911: How goes?
<mohi2911> how are you doing it meant =]
<Chesamo> I'm doing well, yourself?
<mohi2911> just now woke up after two hours of sleep :)
<Chesamo> Ah, nap well?
<mohi2911> naw. little bit tired as only I slept for a less time and you pinged starcraftman ??
<Chesamo> I did not ping starcraftman!!
<mohi2911> i think everyone remembers not to ping starcraftman :)
<Chesamo> Oh certainly. Pinging starcraftman is so rude.
<mohi2911> Chesamo, ohyeah starcraftman is always busy
<mohi2911> like see now too. starcraftman is not responding to our pings :D
<Chesamo> Well played, mohi2911. Well played.
<mohi2911> xD
 * Chesamo hi5s mohi2911
<mohi2911> Wow
 * mohi2911 waves over Chesamo 
 * Chesamo wanders over to mohi2911
<mohi2911> eh
<Chesamo> What's all this then
<mohi2911> tenach, 'grats for getting cloaked :D
<tenach> mohi2911, thanks!  I've had it for about two months now
<mohi2911> i mean see PM
<mohi2911> tenach, i meant that :D
<tenach> Ah, that's automatic, it does it all the time. xD
<mohi2911> =]
<tenach> I haven't figured out how to get xchat to delay the joining so that the cloaking happens first.
<mohi2911> tenach, you edited the nickserv pw right!!!
<tenach> ?
<Chesamo> tenach: I think if you disable automatic room-joining, and put the /join command into the "command on join" space, cloaking will go first.
<tenach> Ah, okay, thanks Chesamo
<Chesamo>  Er, "command on connect"
<tenach> :)
<Chesamo> I think. Not sure.
<mohi2911> while you get the login screen with networks, give the nickserv password there. it will authenticate first
<mohi2911> Chesamo, but when you give nickserv pw there, it will identify you first right!!
<Chesamo> It will ident, but I don't think it does the usermodes right away.
<mohi2911> Chesamo, i am quitting and rejoining. and see =]
<mohi2911> Chesamo, PM
<Chesamo> I guess I don't know what "cloaking" means
<tenach> Chesamo, cloaking is the ~user@unaffiliated/user
<Chesamo> Oh, hostmasking
<tenach> Yeah.
<Chesamo> I can't see those anyway on this client (Colloquy for the iPod Touch)
<mohi2911> brb breakfast
<Chesamo> Someone needs to port XChat to the iPod :-(
<insanity99> hey guys whats this problem i'm having with the update http://pastebin.com/AsnuEzbg
<insanity99> ?
<kermiac> insanity99: seems like you cant connect to security.ubuntu.com
<insanity99> strange, is the server down>
<kermiac> insanity99: are you using a local mirror that might be down atm?
<insanity99> ?*
<insanity99> dont know TBH
<kermiac> insanity99: hang on one sec, I'm checking to see if it's down
<insanity99> ok
<kermiac> insanity99: ok, main server doesn't appear to be down
<kermiac> insanity99: can you please check System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<insanity99> ok there now
<kermiac> in the middle of that screen/ box it will say "Download From"
<kermiac> insanity99: does it say "Main Server" next to that?
<insanity99> says server from the UK
<kermiac> insanity99: ah, so maybe the UK server is down. Can you please change it to "Main Server" & then close the Software Sources screen
<kermiac> insanity99: it will ask to reload your sources, do that & then try to install the updates again
<insanity99> thanks that seems to have worked
<kermiac> insanity99: awesome :)
<insanity99> another thing i just realised, i dont have the top of my windows
<insanity99> like where close and minimize is
<kermiac> insanity99: don't forget to change it back after the updates have finished installing if you want to get faster updates again in the future
<insanity99> yeah thanks
<kermiac> insanity99: are you running one of the proprietary nvidia or ati drivers? It seems like you might be... I had that issue with a customer at work today due to the recent kernel update
<insanity99> yeah im on ATI drivers, sadly because i cant watch videos either, screen tearing is to bad
<kermiac> insanity99: ok, after your updates just try logging out & logging back in. If that doesn't resolve it you will need to reload the window manager (metacity or compiz)
<insanity99> oh i ca do that easy i think cause i have fusion icon
<kermiac> insanity99: awesome!
<kermiac> insanity99: that's even better
<insanity99> ah that did it :D
<insanity99> is screen tearing an issue with all linux distros or just ubuntu?
<kermiac> insanity99: but I didn't want to assume that was installed or get you to install that. That's actually what I installed for the customer at work today to easily work-around the issue
<kermiac> insanity99: I think it's an ati thing :(
<insanity99> yeah
<insanity99> shame they clearly dont care about linux users
<insanity99> the screen tearing while watching videos is awful
<kermiac> insanity99: one thing I noticed that helped with ati was upgrading xorg - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qbxEHiPJ
<kermiac> insanity99: and installing an updated compiz - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nxLjhLKU
<insanity99> oh so thats why i dont get transparency with compiz, must be out of date
<kermiac> insanity99: are you running lucid or karmic?
<insanity99> lucid
<kermiac> insanity99: well compiz shouldn't really be out of date.... just a newer stable version was released after lucid freeze
<insanity99> yeah well its updating now anyway :)
<insanity99> i will try Xorg next
<kermiac> insanity99: one warning if you do upgrade xorg using the ppa I mentioned above, If/when you get black screen you will need to re-install the proprietary driver again
<kermiac> insanity99: it would probably be easier to use "Hardware Drivers" to disable the proprietary driver first before upgrading xorg
<insanity99> will i need to do that through CLI by pressing ctrl alt and F1?
<insanity99> oh ok
<kermiac> insanity99: yup, you can do it that way if you are comfortable with the CLI
<kermiac> insanity99: are you using the ati catalyst driver from the ati website?
<insanity99> new to ubuntu really, i know DOS very well but i think bash is easier to use and more powerful
<insanity99> i just let 'hardware drivers' download the drivers
<kermiac> insanity99: I totally agree... DOS was easy only due to growing up with it. bash is certainly easier to use & a whole lot more powerful :)
<insanity99> yeah
<kermiac> insanity99: ok, well it would probably be easier for you to temporarily disable the driver using "hardware drivers" before upgrading xorg
<kermiac> insanity99: then re-enable the driver after xorg has been updated, otherwise you will (most likely) get a black screen
<insanity99> does the hardware srivers section install the latest ATI drivers?
<kermiac> insanity99: have you heard of "ppa-purge"?
<insanity99> no
<kermiac> insanity99: no, it was the latest driver at time of lucid release. ATI has released 9.5 catalyst driver now
<insanity99> i did download the driver of the site but cant figure out how to install it
<kermiac> insanity99: ok, one sec & I will show you the link for ppa-purge. it can undo all changes done by adding a ppa (revert all packages to previous versions)
<insanity99> ok thanks
<kermiac> insanity99: here is a link on how to install the binary ati driver - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   NOTE: you won't need the "qt4 libraries" in lucid
<kermiac> insanity99: here's info on ppa-purge
<kermiac> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kermiac> insanity99: I've gotta go finish cooking dinner for my kids... hopefully someone else will be around that can help you more while I'm away :)
<insanity99> ok thanks again
<kermiac> insanity99: I'll bbl if you're still around & have any more questions
<kermiac> insanity99: no problem, that's why we're here :)
<insanity99> ok thanks :D
<ZachK_> anybody around?
<insanity99> yeah me
<ZachK_> hello insanity99
<insanity99> hey
<ZachK_> insanity99: what brings you here this morning? Morning for me anyway
<Akos> hi ZachK_ (:
<ZachK_> ah Akos what's up my buddy?
<Akos> ZachK_: you moved to Europe? ((:
<ZachK_> Akos: no why?
<insanity99> yeah 9:20 AM here. woke up to sound of my computer desk falling apart
<ZachK_> insanity99: dang..that bites
<kermiac> insanity99: ouch! that's not a good way to wake up!
<insanity99> yeah i need a new one, had this desk since before 1999
<insanity99> lol
<ZachK_> dang
<Akos> ZachK_: because you say it's morning for you, 10:15 am here. so it's morning in europe (:
<ZachK_> Akos: it's 3:30 am
<Akos> :O
<insanity99> thats weird i have strange animation while minimizing even though im on metacity?
<Akos> that's night time!
<ZachK_> Akos: not for me...if it's past midnight then i say it's the next day
<ZachK_> early morning at best
<Akos> ((:
<insanity99> kermiac i think i installed new Xorg
<kermiac> insanity99: very good... did you get a black screen after rebooting?
<ZachK_> Vantrax: you pinged me earlier?
<insanity99> no but it was in low graphics mode
<insanity99> reinstaled at hardware drivers
<insanity99> now i just need to install the new drivers which i downloaded
<kermiac> insanity99: awesome :)
<Vantrax> ZachK_: yeah, your applying for membership:P
<kermiac> insanity99: you downloaded the 9.5 driver?
<Vantrax> just wanted to make sure your set
<insanity99> 10.5 it is
<ZachK_> Vantrax: why wanna give me a testimonial? I'm still taking them
<ZachK_> Vantrax: buddy....
<kermiac> insanity99: haha, yeah.. that's the latest - my mistake :)
<insanity99> :)
<kermiac> insanity99: so basically you need to enter TTY (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<kermiac> insanity99: then sudo service gdm stop
<kermiac> insanity99: cd to Downloads (or wherever you saved the file) & run "sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-10.5.blah.sh"
<insanity99> whats that do?
<ZachK_> Vantrax: ?
<insanity99> tried this eil@neil-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/Lucid
<kermiac> insanity99: then sudo service gdm stop   --- stops "X" - basically stops the GUI stuff running in the background
<insanity99> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<insanity99> oh ok
<kermiac> insanity99: ahh, you may need to make the file executable
<Vantrax> ZachK_: im on the rmb
<kermiac> insanity99: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<insanity99> so just check allow execute as program?
<kermiac> insanity99: yup, that's does the same thing :)
<insanity99> cool
<kermiac> insanity99: then the last step before rebooting is "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<insanity99> ok i will stop X now, brb...if all goes well :D
<kermiac> g/l insanity99 :)
<insanity99> thanks :)
<Vantrax> ZachK_: ill be giving my testimonial in person
<ZachK_> Vantrax: do you know when the meeting is at?
<Vantrax> 1:17 from now
<Vantrax> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=06&day=08&year=2010&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<Vantrax> thats why the time is a link to the world clock
<ZachK_> Vantrax: and you're on the board
<Vantrax> yes
<ZachK_> finally someone i know is on the board
<Vantrax> he he he
<ZachK_> :D
<ZachK_> Vantrax: where do you live at dude?
<Vantrax> well, you know half of the Americas board too
<Vantrax> Australia
<ZachK_> Australia? Cool
<ZachK_> nice and toasty
<ZachK_> stick a piece of bread on the porch..no toaster needed
<Vantrax> well, atm its only 10 degrees
<ZachK_> ouch
<Vantrax> but in summer it hits 40
<ZachK_> Vantrax: that farenheit or celsius
<ZachK_> Vantrax: and you on Facebook?
<Vantrax> yes, and celsius
<ZachK_> what's you're profile..i'll friend you
<Vantrax> in farenheit it would be way to cold
 * ZachK_ doesn't remember the celsius/farenheit conversion
<Vantrax> http://www.facebook.com/#!/lyematt
<ZachK_> cool
<ZachK_> haven't seen you 'round in a while
<ZachK_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZachK_ if you wanna look
<Vantrax> ive been around, but not chatting much
<Vantrax> ive looked
<kermiac> Vantrax: another fellow Aussie!! :)  I don't remember seeing you in #ubuntu-au before
<Vantrax> i was talking in there today
<Vantrax> tho not in there atm i just noticed
<ZachK_> kermiac: now he speaks...won't talk to me....vantrax shows up though.....
<ZachK_> lol
<kermiac> ah, I must've missed you when I was at work :)
<Vantrax> im also on the core team for LCA2011
<kermiac> I've never been to LCA. I wanted to go this year but couldn't justify travelling to NZ
<insanity99> ah, that didn't go as planned
<kermiac> insanity99: ok, what happened?
<insanity99> http://pastebin.com/cTDEFX5R
 * kermiac looks
<kermiac> insanity99: ah... those instructions are more outdated than i thought :(
<kermiac> insanity99: no need for "--buildpkg Ubuntu/Lucid" at the end
<insanity99> oh ok
<kermiac> insanity99: sorry about that... I didn't see that was there when I was skimming through the link I sent you
<insanity99> its ok lol, seems to work now
<insanity99> do i still need to do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<kermiac> insanity99: no, you don't need to if you just install using the .sh - that's only needed if you use the "create deb" option
<kermiac> the dpkg -i *deb basically just means to install any deb in that directory
<kermiac> oops, that should be *.deb ^^
<insanity99> ah ok, it installed but sudo aticonfig --initial brings up this error neil@neil-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<insanity99> Found fglrx primary device section
<insanity99>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<kermiac> insanity99: does "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" exist?
<insanity99> no apparently not
<insanity99> oh it is there if i go to it on file browser
<kermiac> hmm...
<kermiac> if it does, you will need to rename it using "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.OLD"
<insanity99> ok done that
<kermiac> insanity99: you also need to stop gdm before running aticonfig
<insanity99> ok brb
<kermiac> ok, g/l - I've gotta get kids ready for bed bbs
<insanity99> ok thanks again :D
<insanity99> cya
<kermiac> no probs insanity99 :)
<insanity99> hey anyone know why i can full screen youtube videos? the video just goes all grey and i have to refresh
<CSiD> thats me just done a minimal install :D:D:D:D:D all thanks to embers of this channel
<CSiD> but I have 2 bugs to beat with it, apart from that it is PERFECTLY stable, and 3.3GiB full install :D
<CSiD> anyone know how I can get the network manager thing on the icon (for wireless sort of thing)?
<CSiD> the other bug is that my ipod touch firmware 3.1.3 doesnt show in rhythmbox
<CSiD> I installed rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugins
<CSiD> I was told it would include the libgpod which is installed
<CSiD> is there any other requirements?
<CSiD> anyone here?
<CSiD> what does the -y do in sudo apt-get install -y <package>
<Akos> it applied yes to all the questions that would have come up
<CSiD> perfect :D
<CSiD> how do I make the icon area have the networking thing?
<Akos> i have no clue :P
<ZachK_> CSiD: Networking?
<CSiD> yeah
<CSiD> I need the networking applet on the top right bar in gnome
<CSiD> I think everythins alread installed
<CSiD> (worked from minimal install)
<ZachK_> CSiD: one sec
<CSiD> thanks
<ZachK_> hmm
<ZachK_> i can't seem to find anything at the moment
<ZachK_> also i have a meeting that i must attend..when i'm done i'll continue the search
<ZachK_> while you're waiting i'd google google google
<CSiD> I will, thanks m8
<ZachK_> CSiD: also you can try looking for help in #ubuntu
 * Vantrax prods paultag to vote to make quorum or abstain
<paultag> Vantrax, >:(
<paultag> Vantrax, I have like 3 minutes :/
<CSiD> anyone know how ipod touch 3rd gens can be made visible in rhythmbox from a minimal install?
<ZachK_> CSiD: ah you have to install a few different packages and you have to do some other stuff i believe
<CSiD> I put in:
<CSiD> rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugins
<CSiD> the plugins took care of libgpod
<CSiD> I can browse the ipod in Nautilus
<CSiD> just cant see it in rhythmbox
<CSiD> and I checked its rhythmbox 0.12.8
<CSiD> the ipod touch is running firmware 3.1.3
<ZachK_> that might be the case...
<ZachK_> is your ipod unlocked? meaning the home screen...is it able to be used/touched to run apps
<ZachK_> i had to slide to unlock mine before it worked
<CSiD> 1 sec
<CSiD> unlocked, unjailbroken... nada
<ZachK_> No I mean when you have your iPod on...say you turn the screen off...to turn it back on you have to do the slide thing and put in the passkey if you chose to use one...i had to turn my screen on before it'd recognize
<CSiD> I dont use one, and I tried playing music on it at the same time and typign notes at the same time as wekll ut nothing
<ZachK_> hmmm
<ZachK_> weird..might be the 3.1.3 firmware
<CSiD> worked before
<CSiD> but now I did a minimal install everything is a dream except this
<CSiD> what are the requirements? I can check them one by one?
<CSiD> the other issue is on the icon bar at the top right there is no app for network selection, yet it is install, please help
<ZachK_> CSiD: ok...hmm
<ZachK_> network selection? wonder why that wouldn't be there...odd
<CSiD> probably because of Linux fro mscratch I instaled gnome in parts and gdm e.t.c... was lighter
<ZachK_> that might do it
<CSiD> ?
<ZachK_> let me see what i can find
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ZachK_> CSiD: take a look at that...might help..
<ZachK_> bksalt: welcome!
<bksalt> thank you
<bksalt> just courious
<ZachK_> bksalt: courious about?
<bksalt> this site, Im not really new
<CSiD> btw, cud u do me a quick favour while I'm reading up o nthat and tell me if there is anything I have forgotten to change: http://forum.xtremehacking.com/showthread.php?tid=255&pid=1338#pid1338 ?
<ZachK_> bksalt: ah ok..new to linux?
<ZachK_> CSiD: what's the thread about
<CSiD> the bototm of it is my ideas on how to improve hte forum, just want opinions because I am VERY impressed with al lof you :D
<bksalt> no Been useing Linux for about 4yrs
<ZachK_> CSiD: well that's the Beginners Team for ya
<ZachK_> bksalt: oh cool!
<ZachK_> bksalt: what distro?
<bksalt> first mandrake than Ubuntu
<ZachK_> awesome
<bksalt> but still need help once in a while, this will be nice to have in case of questions
<ZachK_> contribute at all?'
<bksalt> when I can
<ZachK_> what areas?
<bksalt> just basic info our twin boys are more tecnical
<ZachK_> ah cool
 * ZachK_ is a BT Mentor/Wiki Lead and Ubuntu member
<bksalt> got to go nice chating
<bksalt> will pass you on to others
<bksalt> bye for now
<ZachK_> ok...
<ZachK_> hellol shredder12
<ZachK_> and hello to you too malev
<insanity99> hey guys
<ZachK_> welcome insanity99
<insanity99> i got a number of of issues currently lol. some reason since i updated my ATI drivers (dont know if this is related or not) i cant full screen youtube videos
<insanity99> the play just turns into a grey box
<insanity99> player*
<insanity99> can anyone help me with this?
<ZachK_> insanity99: gimme a few as i'm working on a few wiki pages...
<ZachK_> while waiting either go to #ubuntu or google google google
<insanity99> ok
<insanity99> yeah i have looked on google. how do i join multiple channels using empathy IM client?
<ZachK_> insanity99: pidgin is better
<insanity99> oh is it
<ZachK_> yes it's what i use on windows
<ZachK_> i use xchat on linux
<insanity99> is xchat better than pidgin?
<ZachK_> depends upon what you like
<ZachK_> i can give you two links on how to set them up
<insanity99> ok cool thanks
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<insanity99> thanks
<ZachK_> :D
<sogeking99> hey this is insanity lol had to change my name
<ZachK_> sogeking99: lol
<sogeking99> do you, by any chance use python or any other programming language?
<ZachK_> I don't at this time...want to though
<ZachK_> need help with python?
<sogeking99> kinda yeah
<ZachK_> sogeking99: type /join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<sogeking99> ah thanks
<sogeking99> i love doing python but the math in this book i am reading is insane for me. i suck at math. but i love programming. dont know if i can though sadly
<ZachK_> hey Chesamo
<Chesamo> Hello ZachK_
<sogeking99> can anyone tell me how to register my nick?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: ./msg nickserv register <password> <email address>
<Chesamo> ./msg nickserv help
<ZachK_> Chesamo: beat me to it
<sogeking99> ./msg nickserv help
<Chesamo> sogeking99 without the periods
<sogeking99> ah thanks
<ZachK_> cool
<Chesamo> ZachK_: I get questions like that on another server I'm on that caters well to IRC noobs
<ZachK_> Chesamo: what is it?
<Chesamo> ZachK_ I'd rather not say in public ;-)
<sogeking99> zack did you ever figure out my youtube issue?
<ZachK_> sogeking99: Sorry dude i've been quite busy with editing a team's page(s) haven't had time...you can ask Chesamo though
<Chesamo> sogeking99: What's up?
<sogeking99> ah ok np
<sogeking99> i cant watch youtube videos in full screen suddenly, when i press the button it just turns the player into a grey box
<sogeking99> i recently updated my ATI drivers, dont know if that is the cause or not
<Chesamo> sogeking99: When you hit the "fullscreen" button, the normal-sized player turns gray and the video doesn't appear fullscreen?
<sogeking99> yeah
<Chesamo> sogeking99: What version of Ubuntu, and what version of Flash player?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Also which browser are you using
<Silver_Fox_> Does it play correctly when not in full screen mode ?
<sogeking99> i have 10.4, not sure about flash and i use chrome, but it also happens in firefox
<sogeking99> yeah plays fine in normal view
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Find your version of Flash in about:plugins (in Firefox)
<sogeking99> 'shockwave flash 10.0 r45' is that it? i thought flash was adobe
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Adobe bought it from Macromedia, and "Shockwave" was Macromedia's line of Web-based interactivity environments.
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Not to be confused with Macromedia/Adobe Shockwave Player, a very similar (but little-used) system by the same company.
<sogeking99> ah right, i used flash action script when it was still macromedia lool
<sogeking99> lol*
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Have you run updates recently?
<sogeking99> yeah just a couple of hours ago
<Chesamo> sogeking99 Yeah I have that version too. Let me do some testing real quick...
<sogeking99> ok
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Hm... working fine for me under Opera. What version of the ATi drivers are you using?
<sogeking99> 10-5
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Paste the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA please?
<sogeking99> ok
<sogeking99> neil@neil-desktop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sogeking99> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870] [1002:9440]
<duanedesign> hello Chesamo
<Chesamo> hello duanedesign
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ) the output of fglrxinfo please?
<sogeking99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/446651/
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Is this a system you performed a distribution upgrade on?
<sogeking99> you mean hardware? no i built this PC a few years ago now
<sogeking99> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 recently though
<sogeking99> but youtube was working afterwards
<Chesamo> sogeking99 Yeah that's what I wanted to know. Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6358750&postcount=6
<Chesamo> sogeking99 Then, after a reboot, run sudo aptutide install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sogeking99> ok i will try now thanks for all the help man
<Chesamo> sogeking99: No problem; it's what we're here for
<sogeking99> :) i will restart now and do the command. should i just install the driver 'hardware drivers' installs rather than 10-5 which i downloaded from the AMD site?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: I don't personally like jockey-gtk (the "Hardware Drivers" applet). Run sudo aptutide install xorg-driver-fglrx after a reboot instead.
<sogeking99> oh that will install the driver then yeah?
<Chesamo> Ye...
<Chesamo> :(
<duanedesign> Chesamo: i gave you a testimonial on your wiki :) Kepp up the good work
<Chesamo> duanedesign: Thanks! :D
<insanity99> im back
<Chesamo> duanedesign: It's unsigned though. Don't know if that matters.
<insanity99> i get this error neil@neil-desktop:~$ sudo aptutide install xorg-driver-fglrx
<insanity99> sudo: aptutide: command not found
<Chesamo> insanity99: WHOOPS! aptitude*
<duanedesign> Chesamo: lol, good catch
<insanity99> should it be apt?
<insanity99> ah ok
<Chesamo> I'm trying to build a KDE version of my minimal script; does anyone know what the KDE equivalent of gnome-core is in Lucid? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome-core
<insanity99> ok i ran the command shouldi reboot again?
<Chesamo> insanity99: I would, yeah
<sogeking99> my theme seems to be all grey now rather than the black and purple
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Are you able to reapply your customizations? The new driver may have reverted them. An odd thing to happen, but possible.
<sogeking99> seems to be ok now, however youtube videos still wont full screen XD
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Hm... I was hoping driver misconfiguration would be the problem. Let me think...
<Chesamo> sogeking99: How did you install Flash player?
<sogeking99> i just followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<sogeking99> and entered this sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<sogeking99> according to jocky thing no drivers are active
<Chesamo> sogeking99: You used the Mediabuntu repos, then... hm. You can try the new (beta) version of Flash player. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Chesamo> sogeking99: You're going to have to uninstall Flash player before doing that though, and I don't know what the package is named in Medibuntu. Synaptic would be good here.
<sogeking99> so uninstall 'flashplugin-nonfree?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Yes
<sogeking99> hmmm the installer from the link wont work
<sogeking99> libflashplayer.so
<Chesamo> sogeking99: I believe it's just the plugin, not an installer. Drop it into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Chesamo> sogeking99: The untar'd version, I mean
<sogeking99> put it in  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but there is no /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Eddie_Lee> Hello, I was wondering if there is a problem with the medibuntu repositories in todays 10.04 update. I got a notification for "new updates available" when I started my pc and when I did a CHECK for new updates I got a list of "failed to fetch" packages, originally I was getting updates from the server in my country (Mexico) but to see if this was something specific to that server I switched to the US (in general) and I still got the same issu
<leoquant> libflashplayer .so ======> ./mozilla/plugins   if dowmloaded from the adobe site
<sogeking99> sorry i gotta go guys
<leoquant> and be aware of security updates
<Chesamo> sogeking99: That's fine. Also leoquant is right, drop it there as well. (/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is the global storage location, ~/.mozilla/plugins is the local [user] location)
<Chesamo> Eddie_Lee: That's happened to me before... It could be that the repos are just not fully updated yet
<leoquant> flash is almost malware
<sogeking99> cya guys
<sogeking99> thanks again]
<Eddie_Lee> I see, so, should I just run the update with the available repos or should I wait until I get everything alright?
<Chesamo> Eddie_Lee: Try later.
<Eddie_Lee> Excellent, thank you very much :).
<Silver_Fox_> Hello DiegoTc
<Silver_Fox_> How is Honduras ??
<DiegoTc> hi Silver_Fox_
<DiegoTc> Silver_Fox_:  well here in my city is hot :S
<DiegoTc> Silver_Fox_: still in california?
<Silver_Fox_> I got back to California on sunday night.
<Silver_Fox_> I went south of the border into Mexico :)
<DiegoTc> ohh
<DiegoTc> did you ate tacos?
<Silver_Fox_> Many
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<DiegoTc> hahah great
<Silver_Fox_> And lots of tequila
<Silver_Fox_> Shhhh
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
<DiegoTc> hahahaha
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it their a way to install 64bit operating systems in vbox
<sogeking99> can anyone help me with this problem please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504642
<sogeking99> is anyone around?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Yup
<sogeking99> hey man, things are messed up for me here
<sogeking99> cant activate drivers at all and my youtube problem is still there
<sogeking99> should i make a clean install do you think?
<sogeking99> also for some reason i seem to have lost the default theme
<CSiD> I got the minima linstall :D:D:D:D:D
<sogeking99> hey CSiD
<Chesamo> sogeking99: That's odd... If you want to do a clean install I guess that's fine. I'd rather not need to take such a drastic step though.
<Chesamo> SCiD: Which one?
<CSiD> 64-bit
<CSiD> I used you script and added some stuff to it
<sogeking99> i dont know what to do, any ideas?
<CSiD> whats wrong sogeking99?
<sogeking99> all sorts, i cant activate my drivers, my default theme seems to be gone, replaced by all grey and youtube wont full screen lol
<CSiD> if its somethign missing from the install, try installign on same partition without formatting.. thats what I did once with an ATI-radeon
<CSiD> btw, chesamo = I have 2 problems with the system
<Chesamo> Yes, CSiD?
<CSiD> you know the applet with the networkign for WiFi?
<sogeking99> it will be a pain because i dont have the live USB i used to install anymore
<Chesamo> network-manager-gnome, yes
<sogeking99> also i tried repair in recovery mode
<CSiD> not visible...
<CSiD> and I checked, wlan0 is there
<CSiD> but ethernet auto runs right away
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I use my computer to check a windows computer to see if it has been cracked and a backdoor installed
<CSiD> look at netbios using backtrack
<Chesamo> Who put that button there.
<Chesamo> CSiD Have you made sure network-manager-gnome is installed? Might be a bug in the script
<CSiD> checked
<CSiD> driver there, software there... its probably a 64-bit config bug , the script was a dream
<CSiD> I gave the script to my uni system admin to use on their servers with a few modifications
<Chesamo> CSiD Coolio :D
<CSiD> but any ideas how to get my network applet visible? and also networks dont appear on network connections from system-preferences, but neither does the network I'm on
<CSiD> any ideas?
<CSiD> cos thats one of the two ONLY issues
<Chesamo> I don't know, it works fine for me
<CSiD> should I reinstall?
<Chesamo> You mean reinstall network-manager-gnome? sure
<CSiD> yeah, worth a shot
<CSiD> the system runs FAST though.....
<CSiD> the only delay is somethign called "jetty" starting
<justin_> question : if i upgrade through the update installer to 10.04 LTS from 9.1 will it wipe my hard drive?
<CSiD> nope justin
<CSiD> it will replace al lsystem configurations in most cases due to beign stored in files
<CSiD> but will leave anything in your home directory (including desktop) intact
<justin_> awesome
<justin_> thank you
<CSiD> back up jsut in case though, always safer to be sure
<CSiD> is there any ways I can contribute to this place more? its amazing here
<CSiD> hey a guy i know owns a forum, he is meant to be travelling soon for education and wants me to look after the forum as admin.... if you want I could make a section to advertise this place and for us to put commonly asked questions with solutions?
<CSiD> I also want him to try and push the open source movements a bit by encouraging people to show source codes of everythign they program
<CSiD> does anyone liek that idea?
<CSiD> forum.xtremehacking.com
<CSiD> reinstallign didnt help
<Chesamo> Whooooo... that could have been bad. Accidentally re-released UMD with a bug that wiped /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chesamo> Good thing I caught it though
<CSiD> good job indeed that you caught it :O
<Chesamo> Fortunately that particular code isn't on the LaunchPad version of the script
<CSiD> thank god, I probably would have run it :P
<Chesamo> I'm working on the KDE version of the script
<Chesamo> It yelled at me that "alsa-utils" wasn't a valid package... I thought "wait a second... KDE and GNOME both use ALSA..."
<CSiD> virtual machine?
<Chesamo> Yes, thank goodness
<CSiD> brb gonna test something, please tell me what distro's you are trying this o nwhen I come back please, would be great to make one that ran on multiple OS's
<CSiD> back...
<CSiD> it went bad
<CSiD> I trid using wifi-radar
<CSiD> wudnt connect to my router, gonan try with my ipod to test
<CSiD> now my ipod touch cant see it, wtf is going on :S
<Chesamo> CSiD Urk D:
<CSiD> ?
<CSiD> my ipod connected to it now
<CSiD> and the ipod disconnected from it again i nsecodns :S
<CSiD> I hve tried so much times now I have memorised the wep key backwards!
<CSiD> with wep do I set "security" to open or restricted?
<CSiD> ?
<CSiD> I am just trying to work out how to get this sytem on wireless so I can calbe up nmy netbook to install ubuntu (once i find its charger
<Chesamo> I'm sorry, I really have to focus on something, I'll be back later
<nhasian> CSiD, open network means there is no password.
<nhasian> CSiD, why are you using WEP instead of the more secure WPA2?
<paultag> Not to mention memorizing a key backwards is silly
<paultag> <CSiD> I hve tried so much times now I have memorised the wep key backwards!
<paultag> Hey CSiD
<paultag> Not to mention memorizing a key backwards is silly
<CSiD> u think I could help it?
<paultag> CSiD, that's what I just wrote about you >:)
<CSiD> I know it both ways
<CSiD> all I saw was : <paultag> Hey CSiD
<CSiD> <paultag> Not to mention memorizing a key backwards is silly
<CSiD> <CSiD> u think I could help it?
<CSiD> <paultag> CSiD, that's what I just wrote about you >:)
<CSiD> <CSiD> I know it both ways
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I saw your part
<CSiD> I'm just trying to set up my wireless, to make sure it works
<CSiD> result= not going good
<CSiD> for some reason my mind even has a jingle for the key :S
<CSiD> god I cant work out a filesyste mfor my home directory
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone know anything about vbox
<CSiD> I use it :D
<CSiD> whats wrong?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I cannot get the internet to work
<lazybug> i try to delete a file on my desktop by using sudo rm; sudo rm -r; sudo rm -R and sudo rmdir  but the only answer i get is: "rm: cannot remove `/home/lazybug/Desktop/new_folder_to_be_deleted': No such file or directory
<CSiD> lazybug filename, and does it have a space in it??
<CSiD> ZeRoDeAtG50435 , dd you set up in the "system settings" of the specific machien to use "host's conenction as bridge"?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no NAT
<CSiD> NAT ?:S
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its the default
<CSiD> try setting it to act as if the host machine is a network bridge
<CSiD> no NAT = default give no network
<CSiD> lazybug, does the file/folder have a space in the name?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> bridge network
<CSiD> yes
<lazybug> CSiD: here the command i used: "sudo rm /home/lazybug/desktop/new_folder_to_be_deleted"
<CSiD> this will make your virtual machien share the connection, as if its an application such as skype on your host machine
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> still no net
<CSiD> did you try sudo rm -rf /home/lazybug/desktop/new_folder_to_be_deleted?      use this command with EXTREME care as if you say the wrong folder or even root... ure fucked
<CSiD> and ZeRo , did you restart the machine after changing settings?, and have you tried runnign a second virtual machine to see if its specific to that machine or if it is a settings error?
<CSiD> hiya goran
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no ill try that
<CSiD> that work lazybug?
<lazybug> CSiD: no i do not want to use rm -rf as it could delete everything then i would prefer to delete the file just with the mouse i wasn't sure if i miss a command as i try to use the command line more often
<CSiD> right....
<CSiD> well tbh u can run sudo nautilus
<lazybug> CSiD: thanks
<CSiD> only one thing: make sure no software is using it, thats the only other thing I could think of
<CSiD> sorry I cudnt be of more help
<CSiD> I feel like programming
<CSiD> any suggestions?
<CSiD> is the problem fixed lazybug?
<lazybug> CSiD: yes i can delete the file with the mouse i'll not try rm -rf
<CSiD> rm -rf ... -r means recursive, -f means force (but actually fakes everything worked)
<CSiD> so say you had a folder with 60 or so folders in it, all inside eachother
<CSiD> thats when you use rm -rf
<Chesamo> CSiD I usually avoid -f, I just do rm -r
<CSiD> but if you want I know a safety net of using it
<CSiD> well I set up aliases to alert me first
<CSiD> how do you pm on here?
<lazybug> CSiD: i read the "BeginnersBashScripting" that it could delete everything but the folder it self is entirely empty i played just with commands to learn how the terminal works
<Chesamo> CSiD /query <name>
<CSiD> I read "mastering unix shell scripting?" and covered a lot of it at University with a man who has worked for Sun and is an honourary associate of 4 universities for his unix research
<CSiD> that work Chesamo?
<Chesamo> CSiD I didn't get a message, no. What client are you on?
<CSiD> xChat
<Chesamo> CSiD /query <name> then once the tab opens type your message
<Chesamo> CSiD Alternately right-click on the name and select "Open Dialog Window
<Chesamo> "
<CSiD> getting the messages now?
<Chesamo> Negative.
<Phil__> hey i have a real easy uetion
<Phil__> i have dual displays
<Phil__> and one is a 15 " laptop videscreen diplay
<Phil__> and the other is a 17 inch
<CSiD> yeah?
<Phil__> can i resize the 17" so it fits the screen
<Phil__> its set on the same res as the laptop
<Phil__> can i do it on windows too>
<phillw> hi, what is the command to force vesa on boot with grub2?
<kermiac_work> phillw: iirc it's "xforcevesa"
<paultag> meeting for all UBT members in #ubuntu-meeting
<phillw> okies, I want to use nomodeset by using the F6, just not familiar with doing it
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-09
<paultag> bgs100, compiledkernel meeting time :)
<phillw> paultag: may i attend as an observer?
<paultag> phillw, of course
<phillw> thanks
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys im to ubuntu and i trying to install abgx360 how do i do that
<n8ofsp8ds> new
<n8ofsp8ds> i know you got the software center for  most of the stuff you need but how do you install programs from websites
<n8ofsp8ds> other
<Chesamo> Well that depends on how it's packaged
<Chesamo> can you link it for me?
<pedro3005> does it work on Linux?
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> http://abgx360.net/download.html
<Chesamo> Downloading now
<Chesamo> Have you extracted the archive?
<n8ofsp8ds> ya
<n8ofsp8ds> abgx360-1.0.2.tar.gz i get this one right
<Chesamo> yes
<Chesamo> Have you unarchived the files?
<n8ofsp8ds> ok im going to redo it
<n8ofsp8ds> ok im at the archive screen
<n8ofsp8ds> hit extract
<n8ofsp8ds> ?
<Chesamo> yes
<n8ofsp8ds> ok did that
<n8ofsp8ds> now what
<Chesamo> open Terminal
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> did that
<Chesamo> cd /path/to/unarchived/file
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> no such file
<Chesamo> um, not word-for-word
<Chesamo> Where did you unarchive the file?
<n8ofsp8ds> desktop
<Chesamo> okay
<Chesamo> cd ~/Desktop
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> now what
<Chesamo> what's the name of the unarchived folder?
<n8ofsp8ds> abgx-1.0.2
<Chesamo> cd abgx-1.0.2
<Chesamo> Then type "make"
<n8ofsp8ds> so cd abgx1.0.2 the type make after it then enter
<Chesamo> No
<Chesamo> cd abgx1.0.2 <enter> make <enter>
<n8ofsp8ds> oops sorry
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> now what
<Chesamo> What did make do?
<n8ofsp8ds> gave this >
<n8ofsp8ds> me
<Chesamo> Just a carat? Hm
<Chesamo> ctrl+c
<Chesamo> try sudo make install
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds
<Chesamo> Sorry, I forgot something
<n8ofsp8ds> ya
<n8ofsp8ds> thanks its not working
<Chesamo> cancel whatever it's doing
<n8ofsp8ds> what is it
<n8ofsp8ds> alright
<Chesamo> type ./configure <enter>
<n8ofsp8ds> says no such file
<Chesamo> did you do the period-slash?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<n8ofsp8ds> bash no such file
<Chesamo> And you're in the abgx360-1.0.2 file?
<n8ofsp8ds> now i am
<Chesamo> You should have stayed there
<n8ofsp8ds> so keep the file open
<n8ofsp8ds> then what
<Chesamo> ...
<Chesamo> Are you in Terminal?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<Chesamo> Do you know how Terminal works?
<n8ofsp8ds> nah man im noob
<n8ofsp8ds> switching from windows to ubuntu
<Chesamo> Okay well you'll have to get some stuff first
<Chesamo> sudo aptitude 0y install gcc
<Chesamo> Er
<Chesamo> sudo aptitude -y install gcc
<Chesamo> and then sudo aptitude -y install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<n8ofsp8ds> so put  this in the terminal
<Chesamo> yes
<Chesamo> those are terminal commands
<Chesamo> aptitude is an installer program, it's going to download and install what are known as "dependency files"
<n8ofsp8ds> ok just did sudo aptitude
<n8ofsp8ds> now the other one
<n8ofsp8ds> libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<Chesamo> Wait, what?
<n8ofsp8ds> just did  sudo aptitude -y install
<n8ofsp8ds> what the next step
<paultag> be careful with that n8ofsp8ds
<paultag> n8ofsp8ds, you might run out of disk space because it wants to install 30 GB :)
<n8ofsp8ds> i partition with 210 gb
<n8ofsp8ds> no worrys
<Chesamo> 30GB?
<Chesamo> gcc and libcurl don't take up that much room
<paultag> Chesamo, I'm joking :)
<Chesamo> :P
<paultag> I'm just saying, watch whatcha install!
<n8ofsp8ds> what do i do after this command sudo aptitude -y install
<Chesamo> all of it?
<Chesamo> that was fast
<n8ofsp8ds> well i put that in
<n8ofsp8ds> and a whole but of stuff installed
<n8ofsp8ds> in termal
<Chesamo> okay.
<Chesamo> you're still in the abgx360-1.0.2 file?
<n8ofsp8ds> yep
<Chesamo> now type ./configure
<n8ofsp8ds> bash
<n8ofsp8ds> no such file directory
<Chesamo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ pastebin the output of the ls command
<Chesamo> that's LS only lowercase
<n8ofsp8ds> i know
<n8ofsp8ds> ok i did something wrong hold up
<Chesamo> hm?
<n8ofsp8ds> libcurl4-gnutls-dev where i put that
<Chesamo> on the same line as sudo aptitude -y install
<n8ofsp8ds> ok now there we go
<n8ofsp8ds> waiting to put ./config
<n8ofsp8ds> ok everthing else worked
<n8ofsp8ds>  but the ./configure
<Chesamo> pastebin the output of ls
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> still cannot get vbox to connect to the Internet
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.com/bJB62LFM
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds That's not ls
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds That's just the current buffer
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds Try this: "ls > pastebin && gedit pastebin"
<n8ofsp8ds> ok i put it in ged it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I setup vbox to connect to the Internet
<n8ofsp8ds> chesamo
<Chesamo> Yes?
<n8ofsp8ds> i put it in ged it now what
<Chesamo> "gedit" is the name of the program. Take what's in there and Pastebin it.
<n8ofsp8ds> ok did that
<Chesamo> ...where's the pastebin link>
<Chesamo> ?*
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.com/hEmCnS7t
<Chesamo> ....no, no no.
<n8ofsp8ds> then i dont know
<Chesamo> copy the next line and paste it into Terminal:
<Chesamo> ls > pastebin && gedit pastebin
<Chesamo> Don't alter anything, just copy and paste
<n8ofsp8ds> ok did that went gedit
<Chesamo> Yes
<Chesamo> Now paste what's in gedit into pastebin
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone know anything about vbox
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.com/Ea1q86mq
<n8ofsp8ds> i had to open a new terminal the other just giving another carrot
<Chesamo> Okay, well, you're not in the right folder, first of all.
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds if the carat happens again, hit ctrl+c to close the process.
<n8ofsp8ds> gave the same thing again
<Chesamo> n8ofsp8ds you
<Chesamo> you're not in the right folder
<Chesamo> cd Desktop/abgx360-1.0.2
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.com/wubxLyXH
<n8ofsp8ds> i think i got it right this time lol
<Chesamo> Now type ./configure
<n8ofsp8ds> ok the ./configure work
<n8ofsp8ds> now what
<Chesamo> type make
<n8ofsp8ds> ok that work
<Chesamo> type sudo make install
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> make nothing to be done
<n8ofsp8ds> leaving directory
<n8ofsp8ds> did i do something wrong
<Chesamo> sorry what
<Chesamo> I need more details than that
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.com/7BC6McDV
<Chesamo> type abgx360
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<n8ofsp8ds> in a different terminal screen
<Chesamo> doesn't matter
<n8ofsp8ds> so im in a terminal version of the program
<Chesamo> Okay
<Chesamo> The program's installed
<n8ofsp8ds> so is there program out side the terminal
<n8ofsp8ds> or do i need to get a gui  of it
<Chesamo> You can get a GUI, it's on the downloads page
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<aluex> I met a English problem in my homework..need help
<pedro3005> sure?
<aluex> This toy car is p_____. Just wind this knob and let it off your hand, then it will run.
<aluex> fill in the blank
<pedro3005> priceless? :P
<Chesamo> any synonyms for "automatic" start with P?
<aluex> i dont know..
<pedro3005> well, in my view, any word that fits is good
<aluex> ?
<Vantrax> aluex, perfect, priceless... if your in the hood... pimp
<Vantrax> there can be alot of words that fit
<aluex> ok. perfect maybe perfect
<pedro3005> pretty
<pedro3005> Vantrax, a lot :p
<aluex> another one: Golf has gained p_____ among the wealthy in my country.
<Vantrax> unless its talking about the actual mechanism and there is a p word that describes it but pneumatic doesnt fit
<Vantrax> popularity
<Vantrax> that is far simpler
<aluex> oh,thank you
<aluex> but what does wealthy mean here?
<Vantrax> tell me again why we are doing your homework?
<Vantrax> wealthy =  rich
<pedro3005> rich
<pedro3005> high class
<pedro3005> aristocracy :P
<Vantrax> lots of mulah
<Vantrax> not really aristocracy, you can be that and poor
<Vantrax> thats a birthright
<aluex> ok.thank you all . :-)
<DarkwingDuck> Vantrax: I wasn't meaning to offend you
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, did I miss an email from the ML ?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, it looks like you posted twice
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, Vantrax email didn't go through the ML
<paultag> Vantrax, if it was not private, do you mind forwarding it to the ML ?
<DarkwingDuck> It shoudl have gone...
<DarkwingDuck> It was CCed
<paultag> did it get bounced ?
<DarkwingDuck> Guess so...
<paultag> you should always use your approved email to post on the ML >:(
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<paultag> hey collinp
<paultag> nice hostmask ZachK_
<paultag> ZachK_, I take it the meeting went well?
<ZachK_> :D
<ZachK_> paultag: yes!
<paultag> congrats ZachK_
<ZachK_> ty paultag
<paultag> no problem
<DarkwingDuck> Congrats ZachK_ Welcome to the club
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: :D
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I need to go for Kubuntu stuff, but I don't do shit for them. I wear my Kubuntu t-shirt to any events where there might be Ubuntu folk
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I should step up my game.
<tenach> paultag, yes you should.
<cmg> does anyone know how to go back to the default repositories?
<paultag> cmg, perhaps
<paultag> cmg, what's the output of lsb_release -a
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: LOL
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I need to see what version of what distro :)
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: we are always looking for help over there
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, Ah, haha
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, well I don't know where to contribute, it's a tight community
<paultag> cmg, any luck?
<cmg>  so you needed to know what distro and release?
<cmg> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<paultag> cmg,
<paultag> cmg, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarkwingDuck> come by #kubuntu-devel and talk to JontheEchidna or apachelogger. If you want to help with netbook talk to ScottK. If you want to help with documentation talk to this nutcase DarkwingDuck
<paultag> cmg, paste this in here -- http://pastebin.com/C3wpHqiB
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, :P
 * ZachK_ will be back soon
<DarkwingDuck> You know QT?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I'm not good enough with packaging to help a ton with that
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, hell yeah. I contributed to the Marble project
<DarkwingDuck> help with what? documentation?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, packaging
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> I need to learn.
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, it's rough with dpkg
<cmg> what do you want me to do with the list?
<tenach> I should learn how to package too
<paultag> cmg, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'll stick with documentation both Kubuntu and I'm helping upstream too
<paultag> cmg, cut the text from -- http://pastebin.com/C3wpHqiB -- and paste it over whatever is in there
<paultag> cmg, then run sudo apt-get update
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, aye
<cmg> okay ill give it a shot
<paultag> tenach, it sucks
<paultag> cmg, let me know :)
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: so, for now I'll stick with that and once I become a UBT member I'll do more in here :P:P
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, aye :)
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, is there a lot of programming with kubuntu devel?
<DarkwingDuck> C++  and QT
<DarkwingDuck> Gimme a sec... I'm looking for the ToDo list for Maverick
<paultag> kk tyt
<paultag> cmg, any luck?
<cmg> updating now
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<paultag> cmg, :)
<paultag> let me read thru that DarkwingDuck, ty
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: NE time
<cmg> okay comes back with the error. --2010-06-08 is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/sources.list.d/mediaubuntu.list
<Chesamo> paultag, gksudo, not sudo :P
<paultag> Ahha!
<tenach> Chesamo, I have never used gksudo for anything - what's the difference?
<paultag> Chesamo, valid :)
<paultag> tenach, it's GUI
<Chesamo> tenach, gksudo is for graphical apps
<tenach> Ah.
<tenach> I've never done that, just sudo everything ,including graphicall apps
<paultag> cmg, gksudo rm /etc/sources.list.d/mediaubuntu.list
<Chesamo> tenach, sudo is usually good, but it can occasionally bugger up GUI programs
<paultag> it's nice tenach
<Chesamo> cmg, no that's sudo
<Chesamo> :P
<paultag> Oh goddamnit Chesamo
<cmg> hahah okay ill give it a shot
<Chesamo> tenach, paultag, cmg: gksudo is for graphical apps and sudo is for CLI apps
<paultag> cmg, use sudo. Listen to the lady :)
<Chesamo> Now you know! :P
<tenach> :D
<paultag> Chesamo, :)
<tenach> Yesh. I get it
<paultag> Chesamo, I need people like you to keep me in check :)
<paultag> can't let my know-how get out of date
<Chesamo> paultag: ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> gksudo doesn't work for me :P:P:P
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, damn kubuntu luser
<paultag> >:D
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> KDE RULEZ
<cmg> now it says it cant be removed because it doesnt exit -_-
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, dude, I was repping hard!
<paultag> cmg, paste this exactly:
<paultag> cmg, sudo rm /etc/sources.list.d/mediaubuntu.list
<DarkwingDuck> Wife and son (5 years old) use Ubuntu and I use Kubuntu on both my desktop and tablet
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, check this out
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/UbuntuHour/Mass/
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, I'm the one in the Kubuntu shirt :)
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, that was at the MA Ubuntu Hour
<DarkwingDuck> SWEEEEEET
<DarkwingDuck> Wait, you use Kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, goddamnit, duh
<cmg> no luck still and btw i cant copy and paste im on two different machines
<paultag> cmg, OK, cool
<DarkwingDuck> >:D
<paultag> cmg, try an update. If that fails give us the output of "ls /etc/sources.list.d/"
<paultag> cmg, you might have killed it already :)
<cmg> hold on, i wasnt in the /etc directory could that be the problem?
<paultag> cmg, nah, I gave you absolute paths
<paultag> cmg, you should be ok
<cmg> okay ill check if the dir is still there then
<paultag> cmg, the dir is OK
<paultag> cmg, you just don't want the errorful mediaubuntu source file
<Darkness_Des> May I ask a few questions about a BASH script I'm writing?
<paultag> Darkness_Des, don't ask to ask, just ask! :)
<paultag> Darkness_Des, we're a friendly bunch, we won't bite
<paultag> it's -beginners for a reason :)
<cmg> i check the dir and they files are still there, just kill them i suppose?
<paultag> cmg, please :)
<paultag> cmg, looks like the mediaubuntu.list file
<paultag> cmg, don't remove any directories
<cmg> i took out the list files
<paultag> cmg, _just_ the mediaubuntu one, right?
<paultag> cmg, the sources.list in the /etc/apt/ is critical
<Darkness_Des> Thanks ^_^. I can assure you that this is *probably* going to be extremely dumb. I'm uploading the script to sendspace so you can see what I'm talking about.
<Darkness_Des> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ek5rv6
<paultag> Darkness_Des, no dumb questions here :)
<cmg> there was a medibuntu.list and mediabuntu.list that i removed and i just started my update, so far so good
<paultag> cmg, kk, awesome
<paultag> Darkness_Des, sorry to do this to you, but do you mind using pastebin?
<Darkness_Des> Not at all.
<paultag> Darkness_Des, it makes it easy to go back and forth
<cmg> worked great i really appriciate it :)
<paultag> Darkness_Des, http://pastebin.com/
<ZachK_> !pastebin | Darkness_Des
<paultag> cmg, of course :)
<ubot2> Darkness_Des: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paultag> ty ZachK_
<ZachK_> damn paultag you beat me too it
<Darkness_Des> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446967/
<Darkness_Des> There you go.
<paultag> ty Darkness_Des
<paultag> Nice :)
<paultag> so what's the question Darkness_Des?
<Darkness_Des> Thanks. I've been working on BASH for a while but this one area in particular is a bit difficult to me...
<cmg> one last problem haha
<cmg> how do i install the java VM?
<paultag> cmg, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Chesamo> cmg sudo aptitude install sun-jaba6-jre
<paultag> doh
<paultag> +1 Chesamo
<paultag> Darkness_Des, sure
<Chesamo> paultag :P
<paultag> Darkness_Des, where are you getting hung up?
<paultag> Chesamo, I have my hands bound for development
<paultag> all I can think of :)
<Darkness_Des> It's hard to phrase this question, so bear with me. Whenever I try to make the for statements read the file that Zenity output, it downloads all scripts instead of the ones mentioned in the .installer file.
<Chesamo> paultag: understandablt :P
<Chesamo> understandable*
<cmg> whats the differenc of sptitude and apt-get?
<paultag> cmg, dependency handling
<paultag> Darkness_Des, ahha. One sec, let me go into detail
<paultag> Hummm, I think I see the issue
<Darkness_Des> All help is appreciated.
<paultag> let me test Darkness_Des
<Darkness_Des> Ok!
<paultag> Darkness_Des, one more sec, almost have it
<paultag> just want to make sure it's all bug free
<Darkness_Des> Fine by me, I've been trying to do the same thing for over an hour.
<ZachK_> hello Appl6
<paultag> One more minute or two Darkness_Des, dumb syntax issue
<Darkness_Des> Perfectly okay. I have until 10:15, so if it's not finished by then would you mind sending me the incomplete script and I'll see if I can figure it out from there?
<paultag> Darkness_Des, sure, np. It's a stupid error ( and I've been doing bash for a while so it's because of the loop I'm doing ) I just have to read a few man pages to find this bug
<Darkness_Des> Alright. Thank you very much, you're a very big help.
<paultag> it's no problem
 * ZachK_ thinks paultag rocks
<Darkness_Des> I do too.
<paultag> fuck it, I'll refactor
<paultag> One sec
<paultag> got it, I think
<Chesamo> !language paultag
<ubot2> Chesamo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chesamo> :c
<Chesamo> I thought you were :c
<paultag> OK I know you have to go Darkness_Des. Here is what I have
<Chesamo> !language |paultag
<ubot2> paultag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Darkness_Des> The people who made this channel have a nice sense of humor.
<Chesamo> There.
<paultag> Darkness_Des, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446970/
<ZachK_> Darkness_Des: we are a bit strange
<paultag> Darkness_Des, gee thanks
<Darkness_Des> (That was mean)
<paultag> Darkness_Des, that is refactored a bit. I ditched a case ( the right way to do it ) because it has crappy syntax
<paultag> Darkness_Des, I swear the guy who made bash was dyslexic "Humm, if to start, fi to end"
<Darkness_Des> Hehehe.
<paultag> Darkness_Des, there is an x before the vars incase $x is null
<paultag> Darkness_Des, just fyi
<Appl6> The first line should be #!/bin/bash.
<paultag> Ah duh
<paultag> thanks Appl6
<Darkness_Des> Thank you very much! I'll be sure to look out for that.
<paultag> Darkness_Des, Appl6 is right
<paultag> Darkness_Des, I missed the ! in the shabang
<Darkness_Des> I've always wondered how to pronounce that... No worries, I'll put it in.
<paultag> :P
<paultag> Darkness_Des, godspeed! looks like it will be snazzy when it's done. Cool project :)
<paultag> Darkness_Des, keep on keepen n
<paultag> on *
<Darkness_Des> You too.
<paultag> aye aye
<Darkness_Des> Hopefully I'll talk to you later. Godbye for now.
<paultag> cheers Darkness_Des
<paultag> !paultag | Chesamo
<ubot2> Factoid 'paultag' not found
<Chesamo> Tehehe
<paultag> Oh damnit, I forgot votebot is gone
<paultag> heyya nhandler
<ZachK_> !Language | paultag!
<ubot2> paultag!: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<paultag> Shucks, what was my old factoid?
<ZachK_> suck  my keyboard
<paultag> You're peevish chastity is not worth a breakfast in the cheapest country
<paultag> I think thats it
<paultag> no wait, your *
<ZachK_> that's it
<nhandler> paultag: I can find it if you want?
<paultag> nhandler, it's ok :)
<paultag> nhandler, it was one of my Shakespearian insults. God I love early modern english
<ZachK_> paultag: agreed
 * ZachK_ out for a bit
<cmg> hey guys when i use the ./install.bin command to install my .bin file i get an error
<Appl6> cmg: Pastebin the error.
<nUboon2Age> Q: I'm confused.  I went to download a 64-bit Ubuntu version and I see it says 'amd' on it.  Does that mean it won't work on intel 64bit machines?
<cmg> http://pastebin.com/bwyaNeF6
<iceflatline> yes
<Chesamo> tno
<Chesamo> no
<Chesamo> amd64 is compatible with x86_64
<Appl6> nUboon2Age: It will work on Intel 64 bit machines.  See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64#Differences_between_AMD64_and_Intel_64  Basically, it says the differences are minor, and everyone programs to the common denominator of AMD and Intel 64.
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: so its the same .iso whether you use amd or intel?
<iceflatline> legacy... AMD was first out with a 64b cpu
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Yes
<nUboon2Age> So should I expect it to work on a quad core intel machine?
<Chesamo> yes
<Appl6> cmg: Wow, it can't find libc.  Did you happen to uninstall a bunch of packages recently?
<nUboon2Age> Thank you for the wikipedia reference.  I'll check it out...
<cmg> i actually just had a problem with my repositories but someone here helped me re installd the defaults
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> can anyone help me with vbox
<Appl6> cmg: Does "aptitude show libc6" say "State: installed"?
<Appl6> cmg: And are you using 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<cmg> 32bit
<cmg> and yes it says installed
<Appl6> cmg: Pastebin the results of "dpkg -L libc6" please.
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAth50435: What's wrong?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I cannot connect to the Internet in vbox
<cmg> http://pastebin.com/CTZBuDUS
<nUboon2Age> Q: does Ubuntu 64bit work fairly well or is it known to be glitchy?  My girlfriend is thinking of a machine w/ quadcore 64 bit capability.  Is it a better bet to run it w/ 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: I run 64-bit stable, no problems
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: That's not very descriptive. What guest OS?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> WinXP
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Have you installed Guest Additions?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it maybe the version that I am using
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: What version of VBox are you running?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> OSE
<Appl6> cmg: Are you sure the application you're trying to install is 32 bit compatible?  Besides that, you can go mucking around with strace, but it sounds like an installer bug.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I am using a mod bootleg version of XP
<cmg> yeah i've used it on my windows 32bit before
<cmg> what is strace?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: That's probably part of the problem. Piracy is bad, kids!
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: thanks!
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: No probl
<Chesamo> em
<Appl6> cmg: What is the application?  Maybe I can take a look.  strace is a program that looks at all the system calls a program makes.  It might tell you where the program is trying to find libc.so.6, which may tell you where the problem is.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I hear ya
<cmg> well it for my little sister she uses it to connect to a math tutor and she wants it on this laptop which is running ubuntu, ill get you link in a minute
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have used bootlegged version before and not had a problem but this version never used before
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: What kind of network adapter is being shown to the VM>
<Chesamo> ?*
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> NAT
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> default settings
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: No, what hardware is being emulated
<Appl6> cmg: Maybe you could dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu.  Windows for when you actually want to get things done ;-).
<cmg> hahah well i put linux on so it was a little noob proof as far as spyware and virus go
<cmg> because she just got a virus and i reformated instead of trying to remove it
<Appl6> cmg: Right, right.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> do not understand what you are asking
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: What is listed under Settings > Network > Advanced > Adater Type?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Attached to: NAT, Advanced: PCnet-FAST III (Am79C973
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Change that to one of the Intel Pros
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> will that work for wireless
<Chesamo> What?
<Chesamo> What are you talking about? That's the virtual hardware
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I connected to the Internet wirelessly
<Appl6> *grin*
<holstein> that doesnt matter
<holstein> just try the intel one :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> still will not connect said it did not install right
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Re-install Guest Additions
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its running
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> done
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> nope still no Internet
<holstein> what is the error?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> there is no error
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it is not detecting any wired or wireless network cards installed
<holstein> wont be a wireless
<holstein> just the fake wired one
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> you could type
<holstein> lspci
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have used wireless before
<holstein> and look for the fake intel card
<holstein> ZeRoDeAtH50435: in the virtual machine, it should show up as a wired device
<holstein> regardless of what the host is on
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its not showing up anything
<holstein> i gotcha
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<holstein> did you run lspci
<holstein> in a terminal?
<holstein> dont paste it in here
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<holstein> just look and see if you see the net adapter
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no fake one shows up
<holstein> hmmmm
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> just what my wireless card is
<holstein> the wireless card in your host ?
<Appl6> holstein: The guest OS is Windows XP.
<holstein> OH
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but when I run ifconfig I get one for vbox  and virbr0 but the vbox one is not showing up
<Appl6> holstein: *grin*
 * holstein smacks head
<Chesamo> Hahaha
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: The command is "ipconfig" in Windows
<Appl6> holstein: Sorry, I just switched back to this channel, otherwise I would have told you sooner.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<stlsaint> whats the issue here?
<holstein> Appl6: i should have read the scroll
<holstein> i just assumed ;)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> nothing shows up
<holstein> what do you need XP for?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what do you mean holstein
<holstein> have you tried WINE for whatever program your tyring to run XP as a guest in Vbox for?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah it will not work
<holstein> if you have to run windows, Vbox is the way to do it
<Chesamo> What program?
<holstein> with the snapshots
<holstein> handy
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Last Chaos
<holstein> you can just name a snapshot 'pre-virus' ;)
<Chesamo> A game?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Have you gotten any decent 3D performance? VBox is NOT what you want for playing games on
<Chesamo> in*
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the ethernet controller that I set needs to connect to the internet to download what it needs
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<holstein> ZeRoDeAtH50435: just keep trying them
<holstein> you'll have to find one that XP supports
<holstein> OR get a driver, and move it into the guest
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeha
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<holstein> look in the 'device manager' or whatever it is
<Appl6> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Chesamo is right.  Vbox is going to really disappoint you with its performance on graphics heavy video games.
<holstein> unless you got some kinda CRAZY machine
<holstein> that game...
<holstein> yeah 6666
<holstein> oops
<holstein> ^^^^
<holstein> not worth messing with
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah wish I could play it in Linux
<holstein> email them
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but they are haters
<holstein> call them
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> have
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> they said they will NEVER support Linux
<holstein> did you say 'never say never' ;)
<holstein> if we get steam for linux
<holstein> all kinds of game companies will compete i bet
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> which I do not know why their are more people that use Linux than people thing
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> think
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that is true, its up to the Linux community to change things
<Appl6> If you could program to "Linux" then sure.  But you actually have to program to a million sound systems and versions of them, and another million versions of graphics libraries.  Either that, or roll your own everything.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> one thing that makes windows windows is the fact that all programs use the .exe format
<ddecator> distros kind of shoot themselves in the foot by fragmenting key components :/
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah and I have thought about it
<Appl6> ddecator: Absolutely.  But a lot of people use Linux because they can swap in whatever they like best.
<ddecator> Appl6: right, so it's two-edged. i do wish they would pick up the initiative to standardize at least some aspects
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah and you can change it to fit up and the work you use it
<ddecator> i know they thought about going with all rpm, but some people wanted deb and the whole thing died off
<Appl6> ddecator: That's part of the problem.  In order to allow for better APIs to evolve, you can't standardize around a single API.  Implementations aren't the only things evolving and being improved; APIs are, too.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I can understand why people want deb because they are very easy to install
<ddecator> and deb is easy to package for (haven't worked with rpm)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have once or twice tar files are the hardest for me to work with
<Appl6> That's a small fish compared to graphics libraries.  And Conary is pretty excellent.
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Tar files are just binaries or source
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Not hard to use at all
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Just like zips only better
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I have heard that
<Appl6> Better?
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Yeah, tarballs actually compress :P
<Appl6> Other way around.  zip compresses, tar does not.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the only thing that gets me is you have to go throw 3 or 4 step but I have used them before only cause I had a step step to go by
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: the gzip algorithm does.
<Chesamo> Appl6"
<Appl6> gzip is not part of tar.  I'm not doubting that you can call a compression algorithm on a tarball, but it's odd to say that tar is superior to zip because it is possible to compress the resulting archive.
<Appl6> Whereas zip compresses it for you already.
<Chesamo> Appl6: tarballs almost always have the .tar.gz extension. Tar for consistency and gz for compression.
<ddecator> ZeRoDeAtH50435: tar.gz directories tend to be the source that anybody can get and see, they can be downloaded and you can run from them, but they aren't really meant for installing a program
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> you the more I think about it a lot of programs would do a lot better than they are if all programs would start on Linux first
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I used one to run a game
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I used it to run doom 3 Linux
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> wine and programs like wine are emulators right
<ddecator> Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: No
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: It's a compatibility layer
<Chesamo> ddecator +1
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: They take Windows system calls and convert them into WINE calls
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Because WINE has its own version of the Windows libs
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> why did very one stop talking
<ddecator> hm?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok their has to be a better way to bridge the gap in using .exe files
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that works not matter what
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> stop using them ;)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> if only
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> all the good MMOs and games use exe format
<holstein> i think microsoft should start writing me some .deb s
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thats the big thing for me
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> haha
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hell would have to freeze first
<Chesamo> I wouldn't call it a "format" per se
<holstein> nah
<ddecator> yah, gaming is huge, hopefully steam will help. that, and netflix streaming, which is microsoft's fault in some way (they won't give moonlight the DRM license i guess)
<holstein> just money
<Chesamo> It's just that the programs are compiled for Windows
<holstein> thats true Chesamo
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thats it
<holstein> is not a fair comparison
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> if it wasnt for that then MS would not be what it is now
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thats right its not
<ddecator> well, they have DirectX
<holstein> nah
<Chesamo> Yeah, DX is pretty big
<holstein> the could have written whatever
<holstein> its all buisness on some level
<Chesamo> Well
<Chesamo> DirectX has software modes
<Chesamo> OpenGL doesn't
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah and money
<ddecator> and microsoft promotes DirectX to game devs
<Appl6> They have incredible platform stability and a huge user base.  OS X has the second.  Linux has neither.  Bad for business.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> when I look at Linux I see greatness
<Appl6> You should check out The Old New Thing for some completely insane stories about how the developers at Microsoft slaved over trying to maintain backward compatibility with existing games.
<Chesamo> Ah yeah
<Chesamo> Compatibility
<Chesamo> that thing that Apple decided to never do
<holstein> lol
<ddecator> ha
<Appl6> Yeah, that's going to hurt them.
<holstein> you think?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yep
<holstein> the apple user is a strange bird
<Appl6> I don't know if it'll hurt them enough to be noticeable given the devotion of the average Apple fanboi.
<holstein> i think the typical apple user really thinks the new thing is necessary
<holstein> tough crowd to read
<Chesamo> I have some Apple hardware
<holstein> me too
<Chesamo> Though I've never spent more than $25 on an Apple product ;-)
<holstein> but we dont have the iphone 3 or whatever
<Chesamo> ...despite owning a Mac Mini
<holstein> Chesamo: score on the mini :)
<holstein> you run linux on it?
<Chesamo> holstein: Raffle :P
<Chesamo> holstein: Can't. Last two times I tries EFI went BLOOIE
<holstein> ive had decent luck with the PPC machines
<Appl6> But software companies don't want to write software that's going to break all the time whenever Apple feels like it.  And I can't see that many middle or lower income people being able to justify the extra cost of a Mac.
<holstein> but i got a macbook
<holstein> and it does not like ubuntu
<holstein> too bad
<Chesamo> Oh, I had a G3 that ran Ubuntu flawlwssly
<Chesamo> flawlessly*
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> never had a MAC
<holstein> i got that macbook free
<holstein> needed some tinkering to get it running
<holstein> i bought snow leopard for it
<holstein> i gotta say, 30 bucks.. i was surprised
<Chesamo> Holstein: Yeah, well... You can't run it on non-Apple hardware :P
<Chesamo> holstein: I think he cost of the hardware balances it out
<holstein> i think windows is still hovering around a hundred bucks
<ddecator> the basic versions, haha
<holstein> Chesamo: yeah, i just figured they'd get me too
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its the OS X Linux
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: What?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> kind of like LInux in its design
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well it's got a lot of Linux components. Xorg, for example.
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: It's based on BSD
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: I say "based" in the loosest interpretation possible
<ddecator> linux and OS X are cousins
<ddecator> both part of the Unix family
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I just check the forum for this MMO and their are a lot of people asking for it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah thats what I thought
<holstein> anybody using a VIA chip?
<ddecator> can't say i am
<holstein> im having a hell of a time getting smooth video playback
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what are you using
<holstein> its an old HP mininote
<holstein> one of the first ones with the via chips
<holstein> PITA
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Ubuntu a UNIX like system
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: unix-like, yes
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thats what I thought
<Vantrax> ubuntu is posix compliant in the most limited sense, and has many programs from Unix that were ported over
<Vantrax> Unix like i would tend to reserve for something like BSD
<ddecator> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Unix_history-simple.en.svg
<ddecator> right, sort of related by not exactly
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what is the command to list what is in my home folder
<Appl6> ZeRoDeAtH50435: ls ~
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I am trying to run this and it is not working
<Appl6> ZeRoDeAtH50435: That gives us almost no information.
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: What are you trying to do?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I was trying to run the last chaos install from the terminal but it was not working
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> wine LcInstallUSA_******.exe
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> was the command
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Why so many asterisks
<Chesamo> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Try wine start <exe>
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah that what I am doing now
<ddecator> are you trying to install it or did you install it and you want to run it?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its updating
<Appl6> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Looks like WC 3 and LC.  It's unlikely that LC or VCK will work, since they rely so heavily on messing with WC 3's process memory (and that is not a portable thing to do).
<Appl6> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Looks like WC 3 and LC.  It's unlikely that LC or VCK will work, since they rely so heavily on messing with WC 3's process memory (and that is not a portable thing to do).
<ddecator> i've got a minor thing that has been driving me nuts. i autohide my top panel, and i have the autohide size set to 0, but there is still shows 1 pixel all the way accross the screen. anyone know what might be causing it to not fully autohide even though i set the size to 0?
<ddecator> sorry for the bad grammar, getting tired haha
<ddecator> lucid btw
<kermiac> ddecator: Gnome-panel is coded so that it unhides when you move the mouse cursor over the panel, so it needs at least that 1-pixel wide area so you can unhide it.
<kermiac> ddecator: you can try making that 1px transparent - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3213707&postcount=15
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate. i didn't think it was like that in karmic, i thought it just sensed when the cursor was on or near the edge, but maybe i just don't remember right
<kermiac> hey dray :) IIRC it's always been like that, but i don't remember trying it in Karmic
 * kermiac shrugs
<ddecator> maybe it's just more obvious now because i'm using ambiance and the vlc icon has a white box, so the little white part sticks out when it's hidden
<kermiac> yeah, that could be it - it def is more obvious with a darker backgound :(
<kermiac> w00t... knock off time... time to shutdown. Catch you later if you're still online dray :)
<ddecator> sounds good, cya mitch
<CSiD> good morning everyone
<CSiD> how are we all today?
<CSiD> hey , I am thinking of programming a back-up tool in python, that wan be used to restore from back-ups using a live disc in the case of disaster
<CSiD> good idea?
<CSiD> but I have one question before starting it
<CSiD> are /proc /dev e.t.c generated at boot time?
<CSiD> I'll be back later
<that_guy_> hi, is there any intel mobile graphics accelerator for ubuntu?
<that_guy_> hello??
<talsemgeest> that_guy_: Yeah, I have an intel chipset in my laptop and it works fine with ubuntu
<CSiD> hello everybody
<that_guy_> The chipset is working fine but when I was running Windows, I downloaded a accelerator for it so it would run faster... is there one compatible with Ubuntu?
<CSiD> what chipset?
<that_guy_> intel mobile
<CSiD> same as I have... in all honesty I dont think there is an accelerator ... but is it really needed in ubuntu?
<that_guy_> just for games and stuff
<CSiD> what games on Linux?
<that_guy_> flight gear
<that_guy_> it's a bit tacky
<CSiD> Linux isnt usually good for gaming
<CSiD> Linux is mostly for security and work , but thats just my opinion
<that_guy_> I got it cos win7 crashed on my computer,,, and I don't have the cd
<CSiD> what crash problems were you having on windows?
<that_guy_> well. the screen looked as if it was cracked but it was fine after i restarted the computer
<that_guy_> also it froze after 5 minutes of boot
<CSiD> I used to get that, its the graphics driver, you needed ot download a newer one
<that_guy_> also how do i find out the specific graphics driver name?
<CSiD> right what graphics card is it?
<CSiD> cya's all later
<that_guy_> its a intel mobile but i dont know the specific information to get the driver update
<duanedesign> that_guy_: what do you get when you run this command in a Terminal:  lspci | grep Network
<duanedesign> oops wrong command
<duanedesign> that_guy_: what do you get when you run this command in a Terminal:  lspci | grep VGA
<that_guy_> ahh... that got it
<that_guy_> thatnks
<that_guy_> thanks
<duanedesign> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers might suggest a driver
<sogeking99> can anyone help me with this please? http://pastebin.com/0CRDK37L
<sogeking99> can anyone help me with this please? http://pastebin.com/0CRDK37L please?
<sogeking99> hey chesamo
<Chesamo> hello sogeking99
<sogeking99> can you see my messages from just before you joined?
<Silver_Fox_> This would be the same problem as yesterday sogeking99  ?
<Silver_Fox_> Have you tried re-installing the driver?
<sogeking99> yeah
<Chesamo> sogeking99: No, the irclogs.ubuntu.com logs lag behind
<sogeking99> basically, everything is messed up for me lol. http://pastebin.com/0CRDK37L that link has most of my issues listed. hope there is something i can do
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Have you tried removing the 10-5 drivers and installing what's in the repos?
<sogeking99> i uninstalled then tried using jocky to install them again but jocky wont install them
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Don't use Jockey. Not a very good program.
<sogeking99> yeah, so is it on the software centre?
<sogeking99> the drivers i mean
<Chesamo> soge99: Nah, I don't use the software center :P
<sogeking99> oh the synaptic then?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: sudo aptitude install fglrx
<sogeking99> so run this after uninstalling?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: yes
<sogeking99> and do i need to restart after ununstalling the driver? because i have a feeling i will run into the blank screen issue again if i do
<Chesamo> sogeking99: No, you don't. You're not doing anything that'll require a graphics driver.
<sogeking99> ok
<sogeking99> i got this error? E: fglrx: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Chesamo> ahhh
<Chesamo> sogeking99: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Chesamo> sogeking99: ls fglrx.*
<Chesamo> sogeking99: then gksudo gedit <each of the files listed by ls>
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Change the first line ( #/bin/sh -e ) to #/bin/sh
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Then perform the uninstallation again, using the purge command (sudo apt-get purge fglrx)
<rcedeno> i need help. since installed ubuntu, i lost all sound. Toshiba satellite a101-s4001.
<sogeking99> the last 2 files listed are #! /bin/sh for first line the other 2 are quite differnt in content
<Chesamo> rcedeno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451011
<rcedeno> tks chesamo i would check it
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Are they not shell scripts? (do they not start with #/bin/*)?
<Chesamo> #!/bin/*
<sogeking99> #!/bin/sh
<sogeking99> thats what two of them say anyway
<sogeking99> this is whats list in ls neil@neil-desktop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ ls fglrx.*
<sogeking99> fglrx.conffiles  fglrx.md5sums   fglrx.postrm   fglrx.prerm
<sogeking99> fglrx.list       fglrx.postinst  fglrx.preinst  fglrx.shlibs
<sogeking99> all files with .pre and .post have #! /bin/sh as the first line
<Chesamo> sogeking99: Very odd. Have you tried running sudo dpkg -r fglrx ?
<sogeking99> not yet, i will now
<sogeking99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447232/
<sogeking99> what happened to make my system go so wrong...
<Chesamo> sogeking99: try sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<sogeking99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447235/
<Chesamo> It's very weird, I really don't know
<sogeking99> think i need to reformat my '/' partition? '/home' should be fine right?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: If you reformat /, you'll remove your entire system. If you format /home, you'll remove all of your user data and your Home folder.
<sogeking99> so how do i make it like a freshly installed 10.4?
<Chesamo> sogeking99: You want to reinstall?
<sogeking99> i feel like thats all i can do. i dont know what happened but it is seriously messed up
<Chesamo> sogeking99: I always hate to resort to reinstalls, because it feels like admitting defeat, but I'm really not sure what else you can do.
<sogeking99> yeah thanks for all the help anyway :)
<sogeking99> i g2g anyway cya
<Amaterasu80> Um ^^ Hi there, I'm reletively new to Ubuntu and i've been trying to get my tablet working with it, now. . .so far I have full tablet support when I remove the "~/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/05-evdev.conf" file, but while it's there my tablet just hangs in the top left corner. .any ideas?
<Amaterasu80> *Also if i remove the 05-evdev file my keyboard and mouse don't work :P
<Chesamo> Amaterasu80: What kind of tablet is it?
<Amaterasu80> It's a Trust TB-6300
<Chesamo> Amaterasu80: Have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<Amaterasu80> I already have WizardPen installed, I should've mentioned that, sorry
<Chesamo> Ah, then I don't know. Tablets aren't my area of expertise.
<Amaterasu80> xD No worries, I'll just have to do a bit of pro-googling :D
<bobo123> do I have to delete the package 'indicator-applet' to get rid of the envelope in the system message area?
<Chesamo> bobo123: No, just right-click and select "remove from panel"/
<Chesamo> bobo123: Though I believe doing that will remove your volume control applet as well. This should fix that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9200476&postcount=5
<bobo123> Chesamo: when I tried, it removed the volume control too :-(
<Chesamo> bobo123: done! ;-)
<bobo123> ah
<bobo123> yes with that I guess a volume control again. I wished they have made them separate from the beginning :-) there isn't other things that I break now I hope?
<bobo123> *get not guess
<Chesamo> bobo123: Nope, as long as you have the notification area you'll be fine.
<bobo123> ok
<bin1010> i have a sort of related question, I was wondering if there was a good automatic build, scheduled build with a dashboard type of thing available thats open source.
<Chesamo> bin1010: What do you mean by scheduled/automatic build? And do you mean OSX Dashboard?
<bobo123> dashboard.. is that like the nextstep-programstarter-panel thing? like mac have like a
<bin1010> like cruisecontrol or the atlassian bamboo stuff
<Chesamo> bin1010: Like the OSX Dock?
<bin1010> Chesamo: no, I found that one ;)
<Chesamo> bin1010: Oh, version control with automatic compilation.
<bin1010> like for automating software builds on time or event and having a pretty dashboard to see how its all going
<Chesamo> bin1010: Oh, so a frontend to an automatic compilation.
<bin1010> yes
<Chesamo> bin1010: Have you tried Apache Continuum? http://continuum.apache.org/
<bin1010> no I havent
<bin1010> do you like it?
<Chesamo> bin1010: Nope, Google-fu brought it up :P
<bobo123> automatic compilation would be nice. together with automatic ide and downloading of src for any application I rightclick on and select "Modify..."
<bin1010> I love and hat google fu
<bin1010> hate
<bin1010> sometimes you find exactly what you are looking for and others.....not so much....Thanks
<bobo123> :-)
<bin1010> yep
<Chesamo> bin1010: No problem. Good luck! :P
<bin1010> I think that is where launchpad is heading
<Chesamo> bin1010: I hope not. afaik it's just a project management system.
<bin1010> things change.... ;)
<Chesamo> bin1010: I hope not :( Launchpad's already complicated enough as it is
<bobo123> Launchpad as in rockets or spacecrafts take off area, or Launchpad (website) used for bug tracking and software development? ;-)
<Chesamo> bobo123: The former, duhhhh
<bobo123> space technologi can be complicated :-)
<bobo123> blae it is already 2010 and we still have no moonbase, and just one space station :-(
<goodtime_> i need some help
<bobo123> goodtime_: ok
<goodtime_> my network is downloading and im up loading at the same time when im idle at boot up
<goodtime_> and i do a netstat -a and theres like all thus stuff going on
<goodtime_> i think my isp is messing with me
<bobo123> ohh.. so there is some program that uses the network without you actively ask it to. I have'nt heard of that in ubuntu...
<goodtime_> i was also supposed to get like 12mb download speed
<goodtime_> i installed debian too and i got so hot that i would just power off
<bobo123> goodtime_:  some evil Windows malware do that, but in linux? strange...
<goodtime_> now i got ubuntu 10.04 back running
<goodtime_> and its the same thing
<goodtime_> strange indeed
<bobo123> in linux you should be bale to see what is running by running the ommand  top  in a terminal window
<bobo123> *able
<goodtime_> i see my network in my system monitor
<goodtime_> along with a few other services
<goodtime_> bobo123: what the command to remove firefox
<goodtime_> please  :)
<bobo123> you can remove any program in System-Administration-Synaptic
<goodtime_> ok
<bobo123> if you search for firefox there and uncheck it and press the buttonbar-button to do it, then firefox should be removed for you
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> its removed ty :)
<bobo123> About that strange automatic downloading thing you have problem with... it must be possible to see what ip-number it is contacting and block that, right?
<goodtime_> i hope
<bobo123> goodtime_: if you had a router (or adslmodem with builtin router) then you could of course block that ipnr in the router instead
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> dont have a router yet
<goodtime_> i wonder what kind of modem i have
<goodtime_> motorrola sbv5220 cable modem
<goodtime_> broadband modem
<goodtime_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=+motorrola+sbv5220+cable+modem&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<mohi2911> hiys hobgoblin
<mohi2911> hiya*
<hobgoblin> o/
<mohi2911> howdy hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> o/
<mohi2911> O_o
<hobgoblin> ;) evening mohi2911
<mohi2911> hobgoblin, night :P
<ZachK_> heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> no - it's definetly evening mohi2911 - hi ZachK_
<mohi2911> hobgoblin, its promisingly night. I can prove it
<hobgoblin> my time stamp disproves you ;)
<bobo123> goodtime_: your cable modem doesn't seem to have a builtin router. http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/SBV5220/downloads/SBV5220_UG.pdf doesn't mention it anyway
<bobo123> ohh.. a real hobgoblin! may I touch you?
<mohi2911> hobgoblin, try looking at sun and see the clock running on it xD
<hobgoblin> bobo123: depends on whether you want your hand bitten off or not ...
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: sun? I live in england ...
<mohi2911> I live in LAND :P
 * bobo123 touches far away from teeth-area
<hobgoblin> which sounds eerily worse ...
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anyone know anything about backtrack 4
<acerimmer> !ot>zero
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<acerimmer> !ot|zerodeath50435
<ubot2> zerodeath50435: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> oh ok
<acerimmer> ZeRoDeAtH50435: /j #remote-exploit
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I am running it in vbox and cannot get the share files to work
<acerimmer> ZeRoDeAtH50435: NMD it's #backtrack-linux.  sorry
<acerimmer> ZeRoDeAtH50435: take it to the pro's: /join #backtrack-linux
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> says I cannot join I am banned I have never been their before
<acerimmer> ZeRoDeAtH50435: try diff nick
<Chesamo> Really easy BASH question that I can't believe I can't remember... what does `$@' indicate?
<Silver_Fox_> Much better
<Buuntu> how could I run a cron job that requires root privileges?
<squaregoldfish> Buuntu: You can add the job to /etc/crontab, then run sudo crontab /etc/crontab
<geirha> squaregoldfish: no. /etc/crontab has a different syntax
<geirha> and it's read independantly from the users' crontabs
<Silver_Fox_> Start with "crontab -e" under root login
<Silver_Fox_> I think
<Silver_Fox_> Back in a bit
<geirha> sudo crontab -e
<Chesamo> sud-- that
<Silver_Fox_> Yep
<Silver_Fox_> Thought so
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
<Chesamo> Don't need to root login :P
<squaregoldfish> Personal preference - I've never used crontab -e, but kept the literal files and run crontab. /etc/crontab has clearly changed since I last used it...
<geirha> you can also edit /etc/crontab. it has an additional field to specify which user to run it as
<modelf_> hello?
<Chesamo> !help modelf_
<ubot2> Factoid 'help modelf_' not found
<Chesamo> !help |modelf_
<ubot2> modelf_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<modelf_> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chesamo> No no, I mean that was for you, modelf_
<Chesamo> Just go ahead and ask ;-)
<bobo123> how do I scan with ubuntu "simple-scan" ? when I try i just says  "Misslyckades med att läsa in" "Kan inte ansluta till bildläsare" (failed to read in, couldnät connect to scanner) but it must have had some connection since it have its name in the settings-dialogbox.
<bobo123> If I try to start simple-scan from the command line instead it says some more: "[snapscan] Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin" "[snapscan] Edit the firmware file entry in snapscan.conf". but.... how do I do that and then what shall I write?
<bobo123> btw, wouldn't it be nice if those error messages that is only written in the terminal window, would be shown in the error-dialogbox when the program is not started from a terminal window but the program-menu (as one normally do) ?
<modelf_> hey bobo123
<modelf_> I just started using all this stuff
<modelf_> but i think you're question would probably get a better answer in the #ubuntu channel
<modelf_> it seems to be pretty active in there as far as Q and A
<bobo123> modelf_: ok
<ZachK_> modelf_: bobo123 we try to answer all we can here but as this is a team not just a help channel we do all manners of things at once...so sometimes we seem to not be there or like we don't care but we're trying!
<bobo123> seems to be that the scanner doesn't have any firmware in it, in windows that is copied to the scanner during start. good thing I still have windows installed because agfa seems not to support their scanners anymore.
<bobo123> note to self: never buy anything from agfa
<ZachK_> lol
<bobo123> btw, is it possible to have when I search for a file, it show the path to the found file not just the filename?
<bobo123> to show path shoud've really been default I might say... I guess that would be future feature request....
<Appl6> bobo123: What did you use to find the file?
<modelf_> hey zach
<modelf_> i just got your email
<ZachK_> modelf_: ah i take it you're Chris?
<modelf_> is there a shortcut to that thing where you put the person's name in front of the text, or do you guys just type that?
<modelf_> yeah i'm chris
<ZachK_> what client are you using to chat with
<modelf_> LostIRC
<ZachK_> ok then this should work
<ZachK_> to put the name in front of the text you
<ZachK_> type the persons name like for me start typing the "Z" and hit the "Tab" key
<modelf_> ZachK_: ah
<ZachK_> got it?
<modelf_> gottcha
<modelf_> thanks
<ZachK_> :D
<modelf_> terminal trix
<ZachK_> lol
<ZachK_> ok so questions....whatcha wanna know
<modelf_> I'm gunna set up a wiki page
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> do you have an account on Launchpad?
<modelf_> what's Launchpad, you mentioned it in your email
<modelf_> not yet.
<ZachK_> https://launchpad.net/
<bobo123> Appl6: just the Search for files... in the Go menu in the filemanager
<bobo123> Weehaaa! I can scan! :-D
<modelf_> haha congrats
<Appl6> bobo123: You can try using "locate FILENAME" from the terminal.
<modelf_> oh i guess i did have an account for launchpad.net
<ZachK_> lol
<modelf_> it linked through Ubuntuone, which i just registered for
<modelf_> the day before
<ZachK_> ok did you sign the CoC
<modelf_> If that was part of the registration process, I probably did the other day when i registered with one.ubuntu
<ZachK_> what is your launchpad profile url
<modelf_> https://launchpad.net/~christopherkmoore1
<modelf_> oh i haven't
<modelf_> i'll check into that now
<ZachK_> yes you need to sign the Code of Conduct
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-10
<bobo123> if I make a feature request (don't know how though) that the scanner-program instead of just saying boohoo should say "sorry your scanner needs a firmware-file, do you want me to search your windows partition for it, copy it and fix everything for you automaticly? ..so you think anyone would really code such a feature?
<bobo123> *do
<modelf_> alright, i just got my key
<ZachK_> modelf_: cool
<modelf_> i'm waiting for ubuntu to publish it so i can get the fingerprint
<ZachK_> yup
<modelf_> So this GPG key is like a numeric identity?
<ZachK_> i believe so...never truly understood it myself
<starcraftman> modelf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto If ya still have questions, gpg keys are primarily a means of verify integrity of content and authenticity of source via trust.
<goodtime_> lo all
<modelf_> yikes
<modelf_> okay
<modelf_> did all of that
<modelf_> registered my OpenPGP key and signed the ubuntu CoC
<modelf_> https://launchpad.net/~christopherkmoore1
<modelf_> starcraftman: thanks
<starcraftman> modelf_: any other questions?
<starcraftman> lo goodtime_
<modelf_> i'm just getting started
<goodtime_> hey hows it going
<modelf_> ZachK_ was helping me
<goodtime_> help this man
<modelf_> i think i need to make a wiki now
<ZachK_> modelf_: sorry i'm back now my man
<ZachK_> hello goodtime_
<goodtime_> hello
<goodtime_> my box freeze's up when i youse my cam
<goodtime_> and i have that xfce gui
<starcraftman> goodtime_: hmmm, you mean a webcam? Can you elaborate a bit more?
<goodtime_> so now my net stat doesnt have a ip
<ZachK_> Are you using Ubuntu with the XFCE environment or are you using Xubuntu
<ZachK_> modelf_: join #ubuntu-beginners-wiki and #ubuntu-beginners-team
<goodtime_> i have a gearhead cam
<goodtime_> its got a mic and video as well
<goodtime_> i realy freeze up when i start it thats all i know
<starcraftman> goodtime_: do anything to get that camera installed? Also, do you know what graphic card you have and if you enabled drivers? Drivers can be found System > Admin > Hardware.
<goodtime_> aahhhh
<goodtime_> so just about everything is a file
<starcraftman> huh?
<goodtime_> in linux
<starcraftman> goodtime_: oh yes, the config files are all text.
<goodtime_> vrmind i was just spacein i guess
<starcraftman> No registry here.
<goodtime_> i dont think i did register here yet
<goodtime_> i realy need to
<goodtime_> forgot how to thoughlol
<starcraftman> goodtime_: well if you want, did you install driver?
<goodtime_> yes
<goodtime_> ill find it hang on
<starcraftman> goodtime_: I meant both for webcam and graphics card. Processing raw video can be heavy depending.
<goodtime_> its installed just not ativated
<starcraftman> goodtime_: which? graphics? Why not active?
<goodtime_> should i remove it
<goodtime_> graffics
<goodtime_> idk why lol
<starcraftman> goodtime_: ideally you should enable the graphics driver. What card do you have?
<goodtime_> nivdia gforce
<starcraftman> goodtime_: hmmm, k, so just activate it in the hardware drivers menu I indicated.
<starcraftman> Shouldn't have any trouble.
<goodtime_> ty
<goodtime_> ill brb
<stlsaint> starcraftman: hola senor
<starcraftman> how goes stlsaint
<goodtime_> graffics work fine now
<starcraftman> goodtime_: good, so no more problem with cam?
<starcraftman> binary driver usually required for intensive video.
<goodtime_> yeah i was just running a ironman xvid
<goodtime_> poor quality
<goodtime_> the file was thoe
<goodtime_> a dvd prob plays good
<goodtime_> nope neither dose the cd's
<goodtime_> i need permissions i think
<goodtime_> i can read but i cant wright
<blurb> question, I'm using CD/DVD Creator and its asking me if I want to burn an .iso image or the contents.  What's the difference and which do I want if I want to burn a disk to give Ubuntu to a friend?
<starcraftman> goodtime_: what ya mean? I'm not following, the video sources are problem or the playback is poor?
<ZachK_> blurb: if you want to burn an Ubuntu Live CD then you'd burn and ISO Image
<goodtime_> bolth starcraftman
<goodtime_> i cant play a dvd nor the cd
<goodtime_> hahaha weird
<starcraftman> goodtime_: can't help with encoding, try to reconvert from dvd source. As to playback, to do dvd you need ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<starcraftman> likely same problem with audio.
<blurb> Yes I want to burn the liveCD.  So from the two choices you're saying I need to chose butn the iso instead of choosing the contents of the .iso?
<goodtime_> no audio works fine
<starcraftman> blurb: on the brasero home page, click  Burn Image in left pane. That's the right one.
<starcraftman> goodtime_: install package anyway, open a terminal Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type:
<starcraftman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<goodtime_> E: Couldn't find package package
<starcraftman> goodtime_: bah, ok, System > Administration > Software Sources.
<goodtime_> ok
<starcraftman> Ensure communiy maintained and software restricted enabled.
<blurb> starcraftman: I just want to make sure -- since I'm not using brasero, but the other one that comes w/ the system, and what it says exactly is "Burn as file", or "Burn Contents"
<starcraftman> Close and click reload, then retry command.
<goodtime_> i dont understand that
<goodtime_> hmm
<starcraftman> blurb: you want to burn contents, burning a file would mean just burning the archive.
<blurb> starcraftman: Okay.  So that I understand better, when would you want to burn the archive?
<goodtime_> what do i need from my softwear sourse
<starcraftman> blurb: when you want to simply transport the archive, a ISO is a container like a zip. If you burned a zip, you just burn a container. If you burn the iso your burning the contents of the archive, like you extracted zip and burned its contents.
<starcraftman> goodtime_: check on first tab community maintainsed software, then close and reload.
<goodtime_> ok
<blurb> starcraftman:  ZachK_: Thankyou both!
<ZachK_> yup
<goodtime_> i cant find it hang on lol
<starcraftman> goodtime_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<starcraftman> See installing with gui section. I gotta run a bit.
<goodtime_> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)]/ lucid main restricted
<goodtime_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<goodtime_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Chesamo> starcraftman, does ubot have a pastebin command?
<paultag> !pastebin | Chesamo
<ubot2> Chesamo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chesamo> Ah cool.
<blurb> question: If I burn an .iso LiveCD to a disk, and I still have some room on the disk (and I clicked the option to leave space open) is there a way I can put more files on there that can be accessed by the liveCD.  Like new user guides and other documentation for new Ubuntuans?
<goodtime_> if the disk finalizes
<goodtime_> you cant
<blurb> I made sure not to finalize it.
<goodtime_> should work then
<stlsaint> blurb: your better off making a persistent usb install
<blurb> Okay, I know how to make a persistent usb install, but I'm wondering if I can do something similar (but w/o persistence obviously) on a CD.
<blurb> Mainly I want to include some new user stuff that when someone is trying out a liveCD they can get to it.
<Chesamo> blurb: Something easier would be to open the ISO in somehing like archive manager or winRAR and add files to the ISO
<blurb> Chesamo: Ah, that's an interesting idea.
<Chesamo> blurb: It's the best way to do it, since generally ISO burning finalizes
<ZachK_> hello |friTTe|
<nUboon2Age> blurb: Here's something you might find useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<|friTTe|> ZachK_:  hi
<stlsaint> http://techbuket.net/lunix-183.html
<blurb> Thanks stlsaint: Chesamo: and nUboon2Age: I'll experiment with those ideas.  Thanks!
<loki20> Hey all got this after an update  ----"Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<loki20> The following error was encountered. You may need to upgrade your configuration to solve this.
<loki20> (EE)PSB(O): The stolen base is ox3f800000.
<loki20> (EE)PSB(O): screnIndex is 0; fbPhys is: 0x3f800000; fbsize is: 0x007df000
<loki20> (EE)PSB(O): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or output is not trainded!!!
<loki20> (EE)[drm] drm Open failed.
<loki20> (EE)PSB(O): [dri] DRScreenInit failed.
<loki20> Disabling DRI.
<loki20> (EE)[drm] Could not uninstall irq handler
<loki20> (EE)PSB(O): This driver currently needs DRM to operate" How do I fix?
<Chesamo> !pastebin |loki
<ubot2> loki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loki20> ok sorry
<Chesamo> loki: Have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Chesamo> er, rather
<Chesamo> loki: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<loki20> I'll try that....thanks
<loki20> Chesamo: My Netbook tells me that xserver-org is not installed
<Chesamo> loki20: try just sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg
<loki20> Chesamo: When I try sudo dpkg-freconfigur -phigh xorg my terminal just resets to david@Dell-Mini10:~$
<Chesamo> loki20: Since it didn't give you an error that means the command went though and worked.
<Chesamo> loki20: Are you using Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<loki20> yes
<loki20> I'll try and restart and let you know how it goes.
<loki20> Chesamo: Still the same error. When I originally set the machine up I used a w-get command to enable the 3d graphics. I am trying to find that now
<Chesamo> loki20: wget? You shouldn't have needed to do that.
<duanedesign> loki20: what do you get from the command:   sudo jockey-text -e xorg --list
<loki20> duanedesign: kmod:wl - Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<loki20> Chesamo: I got the wget command from an Ubuntu forum.
<Chesamo> loki20: what drivers was it for?
<loki20> I have the Poulsbo GMA 500 graphics card
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<duanedesign> this is interesting^^
<duanedesign> seems the proprietary drivers for the GMA500 graphics core are poorly supported.
<loki20> duanedesign: The drivers are not supported well. I did have it working great until I did an update. My kernel now is 2.6.31-32 generic
<loki20> I am trying to restart in the earlier kernel....and %$#@$$## not dice. still same error.
<loki20> another question. I have the mini 10 in a dual boot state with Windows xp (to use the the GPS) If I upgrade to the 10.04 will it hose my dual boot?
<duanedesign> loki20: http://www.internetling.com/2010/05/12/howto-intel-gma-500-poulsbo-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<duanedesign> is the forum thread mentioned there the one you used
<loki20> no i used tthe one for Karmic
<loki20> I'll look this over   http://www.internetling.com/2010/05/12/howto-intel-gma-500-poulsbo-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<duanedesign> loki20: also the thread mentiones the IRC channel ##gma500
<loki20> cool thanks
<psudheera> hi.. i'm sudheera new to linux and still trying to learn about it.  ok.here's the problem.i'm currently using ubuntu 9.10 carmic and need to upgrade to 10.04 . I have downloaded the iso and burned into a cd and the cd working perfectly (i have installed it my friend's computer ).when i'm trying to upgrade carmic, i insert the cd and nothing appeared. and i hit alt+f2 and enter gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"then appear a
<psudheera> hi.. i'm sudheera new to linux and still trying to learn about it.  ok.here's the problem.i'm currently using ubuntu 9.10 carmic and need to upgrade to 10.04 . I have downloaded the iso and burned into a cd and the cd working perfectly (i have installed it my friend's computer ).when i'm trying to upgrade carmic, i insert the cd and nothing appeared. and i hit alt+f2 and enter gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"then appear a
<holstein> psudheera: can you just do it over the internet?
<holstein> is that an issue?
<holstein> if you run the 'update-manager'
<holstein> you should be promted to 'upgrade'
<holstein> there are other options, thats just the easy way
<holstein> hmmm
<shahan> how can I add it to my another panel?     http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/panel.png
<shahan> that is... if I delete it.. How can I get it back again?
<hobgoblin> I think you are pointing at the windows list - right click - add to panel - windows list
<hobgoblin> but I can't be sure as that is a small screenshot :)
<shahan> I lost my network indicator icon from top panel... How can I get it back?
<geirha> add to panel -> notification area
<insanity99> hey guys
<insanity99> how do i get my ubuntu to be like it was the day i installed it?
<lukjad> insanity99 Do you want to save anything?
<lukjad> Documents, settings, favourates, internet history?
<insanity99> well i would like to keep my '/home' partition if possible
<lukjad> Do you want the stuff you installed left installed but acting as if they were never used?
<lukjad> insanity99 See, if you want to remove programs you installed, you can use computer janitor to remove them
<insanity99> yes if possible, my system seems completly messed up and no one can seem to help me
<lukjad> insanity99 Well, reinstalling is always an option. Also, System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor is where you find computer janitor
<lukjad> Be careful in computer janitor
<insanity99> will that affect fglrx? thats the cause of all my problems i think
<lukjad> It removes programs and erases settings
<lukjad> insanity99 It may do that, take a peak in it
<insanity99> ok
<lukjad> Peek
<phillw> else, you can hive off your /home and re-install. having a seperate /home is handy
<lukjad> What ever
<lukjad> phillw +1
<phillw> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<insanity99> ok anyone know why i cant uninstall fglrx? i get this error
<insanity99> E: fglrx: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<insanity99> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/updated-drivers-everything-gone-wrong-please-help-813109/ this is my thread on the problem, if you want to get up-to date on whats going on
<walkkenn_> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 10.4 netbook on my acer aspire 3 times.  During start up I always get (Low Disk Space  This computer has only 102MB disk space remaining) even though I have set aside 100GB for Ubuntu.  It just doesn't recognize it.  How do I fix this?
<insanity99> using wubi?
<insanity99> computer janitor cant help me either lol, installArchives() failed
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: can you pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) the results of the Terminal command: df
<walkkenn_> done
<duanedesign> can you post the address you get after you click paste
<duanedesign> it will be something like paste.ubuntu.com/fwi4r
<walkkenn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447722/
<walkkenn_> that it?
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: yep
<insanity99> anyone think they know what my problem is?
<insanity99> hopeing not to have to reinstall my OS
<Guest32582> hello i had a bad upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<Guest32582> i have no conection with internet on that laptop
<Guest32582> the connection failes due to the bad upgrade
<Guest32582> no recovery modes are working
<Guest32582> I can get kdm starting up
<Guest32582> but no touchpad or internet
<greenjon> wired or wireless?
<Guest32582> neither
<Guest32582> neither is working
<greenjon> ouch
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: System > Administration > Gparted should show you your partition table.
<greenjon> i'm not sure then :/
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: not sure why it does not have the space you think it does. Is their an 'unallocated' space shown by gparted.
<walkkenn_> can't find gparted
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: ok
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest32582> can i install from live
<Guest32582> cd
<Guest32582> 10.04 over a bad upgrade 9.10?
<walkkenn_> Some unallocated, but lots of unknown
<duanedesign> Guest32582: if you do an install instead of an upgrade you will need to back up your data
<Guest32582> ok is it lost for sure
<duanedesign> Guest32582: do you get an error when trying to boot into recovery mode?
<walkkenn_> the unknown is from the original 1st install attempt, there shouldn't be anything on it.  How do I put it together with the other?
<Guest32582> I dont now how to irc: but no recovery modes are working
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: ok you will need to boot up with a liveCD to change the partitions.
<walkkenn_> no CD available, used the USB device
<Guest32582> all recovery modes are ending on the same spot
<phillw> walkkenn the usb will be fine
<Guest32582> but manually i can start up wit sudo kdm
<walkkenn_> OK, what do I do?
<phillw> walkkenn use the gparted to make the 'unknown' area into ext4
<duanedesign> Guest32582: where do Recovery Mode end?
<phillw> walkkenn you can then 'grow' the partition into the newly made area.
<Guest32582> lines in black screen with text as starting ... done; last line is starting battery state... done
<walkkenn_> is it pretty intuitive for a nob?
<insanity99> quick question, can transmission bittorrent minimise to system tray?
<hobgoblin> insanity99: yes
<insanity99> how?
<hobgoblin> I just close it and it minimises - hang on I'll check the prefs
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: it is not bad. You can r-click on the partitions and choose delete and resize/move, etc
<duanedesign> Guest32582: are you able to run commands?
<Guest32582> yes
<hobgoblin> insanity99: prefs - Desktop - show in notification area
<walkkenn_> Cool, thanks
<phillw> walkkenn yes, it's pretty str8 forward
<insanity99> ah thanks
<hobgoblin> insanity99: consequently you need to Ctrl+Q to quit - or use the menu  - the red x only takes it to the not area
<insanity99> ok thanks
<insanity99> neil@neil-desktop:/media/01CB02B43FF794B0_/programming/python$ function_test.py
<insanity99> function_test.py: command not found
<insanity99> anyone know why i cant open it?
<insanity99> did i type the wrong command?
<hobgoblin> no good asking me - it's all voodoo :) perhasp you need to   python function_test.py
<hobgoblin> people are quick to wander off today :)
<jace_d> Greetings, I Need Help Getting A Nokia 6288 to sync with pc(10.04)
<Guest32582> duanedesign ?
<jace_d> SorryWha?
<insanity99> if anyone can just have a look at my thread and see if they can help me with it i would be http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/updated-drivers-everything-gone-wrong-please-help-813109/
<insanity99> anyone?
<hobgoblin> I was looking at that one earlier today
<insanity99> it's causing me so much grief
<hobgoblin> do you have a xorg.conf file?  ls ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<hobgoblin> whoops - only one ls there
<hobgoblin> can you run that in a terminal
<insanity99> yes, want me to pastebin it?
<hobgoblin> yes please
<insanity99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447740/
<hobgoblin> insanity99: so what si the real issue here - that compiz is causing problems - or that the graphics are fubar?
<insanity99> not sure do be honest, i would guess its the graphics since all the problems i have uninstalling it
<Guest32582> duanedesign?
<hobgoblin> insanity99: did you actually manage to reinstall it - if not what were the errors - if you remember that is
<hobgoblin> if not you could try to remove xorg reboot and see what jockey says then
<hobgoblin> insanity99: it's a bit hard to tell what's gone on from the thread
<insanity99> when i try to remove the driver i get error E: fglrx: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<duanedesign> Guest32582: sorry i got caslled away
<hobgoblin> insanity99: you get the same thing if you try and install I guess then
<duanedesign> Guest32582: i would try booting into recovery and running the command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<insanity99> i have tried recovery mode then selecting repair broken packages
<insanity99> yeah i get the same error
<Guest32582> stopped cause too many faults/mistakes
<insanity99> when trying to install it's slightly differnt, 'exit status 1' rather than 2
<hobgoblin> insanity99: havea go at this http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9279314&postcount=32
<duanedesign> Guest32582: what about the commmand:  sudo apt-get -f install
<insanity99> <hobgoblin> i will try that now
<Guest32582> i have no connection any more
<insanity99> what do i do? type the whole command in terminal?
<hobgoblin> insanity99: each line is seperate  - I'd copy and paste - highlight with mouse then middle click in the terminal
<insanity99> ok
<insanity99> heres what happend http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447757/ think it worked? do i need to restart before i try jocky again?
<hobgoblin> wait a moment please
<insanity99> ok
<hobgoblin> exit unless you already have
<insanity99> yeah i did
<hobgoblin> then sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.1006
<insanity99> ok done
<hobgoblin> then try a reboot and look in jockey again
<insanity99> ok be back in a minute, hope this works
<insanity99> thanks for the help :)
<duanedesign> Guest32582: sounds like you have a broken package that prevented the upgrade
<duanedesign> Guest32582: here is a blog post describing one way to fix broken packages http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<Guest32582> i wll look at it first i make coffee, busy with making backups now it's still possible
<sogeking99> this is instanity99, wow it booted in 1680x1050 rather than low graphics mode, things are looking good so far
<sogeking99> jocky installed drivers! thank you so much i really thought i was going to have to reinstall my OS
<hobgoblin> welcome - please make sure you go back to linuxquestions and update the thread - I will check ;)
<hobgoblin> nothing worse than being left in the dark
<sogeking99> yeah i am now :) i will also post the link with the fix, incase anyone else has the issue they can search the forum
<hobgoblin> that or just paste in what you did
<sogeking99> yeah thats a better idea
<hobgoblin> glad I could help - not often I bother with ATi issues - never used them myslef
<hobgoblin> though I should post there and get at least one post to my name lol
<sogeking99> i will be sticking with jocky installs now, no more from the site
<sogeking99> lol
<hobgoblin> sogeking99: I have only once in 3 years needed to not use the hardware drivers thing
<sogeking99> yeah
<sogeking99> i updated the thread
<sogeking99> also youtube videos are working again, however still with awful screen tearing :( lol i just accept there is currently no fix for that
<sogeking99> compiz settings manager is still not orking though, and cant enable visual effects either
<sogeking99> i'm not to concerned about this issue though, a fix would be nice though
<walkkenn_>  I still have the problem I had earlier.  (Low Disk Space 42mb)  Tried to work with Gparted, but didn't seem to help.  I think I'm on the right track, but, maybe I don't know exactly what to do.  I can see I'm moving things around, but, It's not fixing the problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/447762/   I think I'm on the right track  Additional info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/447766/
<cprofitt> hey guys -- can anyone tell me where the mount point is for windows shares mounted using 'connect to server' from the 'places' menu?
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: can you run this and pastebin it for me please   sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> cprofitt: I would have thought it was in /media
<walkkenn_> check
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> anyone here?
<hobgoblin> no-=one thewrath
<thewrath> lol
<walkkenn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447776/  Like I said - it is the 3rd attempt at installation
<thewrath> i am trying to link to a shared .bashrc file and it is on another server that i am on
<thewrath> is there a way to link it
<thewrath> link to it
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: much as I suspected :) are you booted into your latest install the moment - that is where you got the df output from
<walkkenn_> what's the best ubuntu 10.4 netbook book?
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: I have no idea - I run old desktops as I am too tight to spend money
<leoquant> thewrath, i can't help with that question, maybe someone else
<hobgoblin> thewrath: same here - sorry :( wasn't ignoring you ... deliberately that is
<thewrath> no that is okay
<leoquant> thewrath, just stay around there are several members into serverlike things
<thewrath> yera
<leoquant> there=here
<thewrath> i was/am a member here
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: if you want me to go through the repartitioning with you - then we can do that - but I need to know the answer to the last question
<thewrath> i used to have voice in here i am nto sure what happened with that
<hobgoblin> thewrath: you got a sore throat and lost it :D
<leoquant> :P
<hobgoblin> I lost my voice too ...
<leoquant> hahaha
<thewrath> yea work has been killerthe past couple of months
<leoquant> its magic this channel
<thewrath> lol
<hobgoblin> though I just left so ...
<walkkenn_> yes, I am booted into the latest install (sorry coffee refill time)
<walkkenn_> i'm back with you
<walkkenn_> yes I am booted from my latest install - that is where I got the df output from (missed the question)
<duanedesign> hello walkkenn_
<walkkenn_> Yes i'm here
<walkkenn_> Is there another question?
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: you were not able to delete any of the extra directories?
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: only need one swap and one Linux partition
<walkkenn_> I don't know what to delete
<walkkenn_> I am afraid to delete the wrong thing
<cprofitt> hobgoblin: I would have thought Media as well
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: yeah. We need to figure out which is from the latest install
<cprofitt> but alas it was not...
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: got that now :)
<walkkenn_> The one with the highest number?
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: reboot with the livecd and we can do it now if you want
<walkkenn_> OK, reboot now?
<duanedesign> walkkenn_: yea/8
<duanedesign> oops
<hobgoblin> walkkenn_: I just need to check that you were booted into this one
<hobgoblin> when you ran df - if that is the case then reboot :)
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: not sure which is going to be quickest - moving partitions or reinstall if it's not a hassle to do the latter
<hobgoblin> I suspect the latter ;)
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: yeah. I guess whether or not you have to move the partition with all the data before resizing..
<hobgoblin> I think you do - it's at the end ...
<hobgoblin> we shall see :)
<Guest32582> duanedesign
<Guest32582> looks like kdebase runtime is in correct
<Guest32582> but without any connection ....
<walkkenn> Hi, I am up again using my USB boot
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: welcome back - first question - is there anything in the install you need to keep ?
<walkkenn> no
<walkkenn> does that mean when this is over we are going to reinstall 10.4
<duanedesign> Guest32582: if you can get rid of the package
<hobgoblin> ok - so if it is looking like the resizing is going to take hours do you want to reinstall - but this time use the disk properly
<Guest32582> how
<duanedesign> Guest32582: hmmm, but without an internet connection I am not sure how to finish the upgraade
<walkkenn> I can reinstall if that's easier
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: ok then - let's get on with it then - go to sys -admin - partition editor
<cprofitt> duanedesign: do you have any idea where a 'connect to server' connection is mounted?
<walkkenn> don't see partition editor
<hobgoblin> gparted
<hobgoblin> oh hang on - what is this - is it a normal ubuntu iso or a netbook thing?
<walkkenn> opened gparted
<walkkenn> Netbook 10.4
<hobgoblin> aah ok - now you should see some padlocks in the window
<walkkenn> yes
<hobgoblin> one of the swap partitions should have one - right click that partition and swapoff
<walkkenn> I have three swap partitions
<walkkenn> which one
<hobgoblin> refresh and there should be none - however if all of the swaps have padlocks do the same
<hobgoblin> until there are no padlocks we'll ot be able to work on the partitions
<walkkenn> done
<hobgoblin> ok - no padlock symbols at all anywhere :)
<walkkenn> all gone
<hobgoblin> all of the linux partitions are inside the extended partition
<walkkenn> yes
<hobgoblin> and you have no live data at all in any of the installs you've made - just the newest one and it's swap
<walkkenn> you mean linux-swap?
<hobgoblin> yes
<walkkenn> done
<hobgoblin> if that is the case you can delete sda5 to sda9 - leaving sda10 and sda11
<duanedesign> cprofitt: ~/.gvfs  ?
<walkkenn> now I have 5,6,7,8,9, all in 3
<hobgoblin> right click each and select delete
<walkkenn> except for 3?
<hobgoblin> then when you've done that click apply - there is no going back from that
<hobgoblin> nope not sda3 you need that one
<walkkenn> done
<hobgoblin> ok - so now you have unallocated space - sda10 - sda11 inside sda3 - is that correct?
<hobgoblin> if not - screenshot from apps - accessories - paste it to imgur.com or some image host
<walkkenn> no, as I deleted the lower numbers the other partitions dropped down to lower numbers.  Now all I have is 95gb unallocated in sda3
<hobgoblin> what happened to sda10 and sda11 then?
<hobgoblin> did you delete those 2 as well ?
<walkkenn> when I deleted 5 and 9 they changed designation to 8 and 9.  The short answer is yes
<hobgoblin> ...
<hobgoblin> ok - so I'm glad you didn't have anything you needed to keep then
<walkkenn> right
<hobgoblin> more questions - do you want to hibernate/suspend ? how much RAM do you have?
<walkkenn> is there a place I can look that up
<hobgoblin> in terminal -  apps - accessories            free -m
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: no need to pastebin that - just need the one number  in Mem: under total
<walkkenn> total 990 used 914 free 76
<hobgoblin> k
<ZachK_> at it again eh hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> in gparted - right click inside the unallocated space - create new partition - type linux-swap - make the size about 1500Mb
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: ^^ then right click again and create new partition - ext4
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: what - helping in someone else's channel :D
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: lol
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: you can always come back to the dark side buddy
<hobgoblin> did someone say something ?
<ZachK_> and hiyas Silver_Fox_
<hobgoblin> ;)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: i'm screwin with ya's
<cprofitt> guys -- I found the folder
<ZachK_> go cprofitt go cprofitt
<hobgoblin> cprofitt: where is it then?
<cprofitt> when you use 'connect to server' it mounts in in ~/.gvfs
<hobgoblin> aaah
<Silver_Fox_>  I was wondering about that when you were looking earlier cprofitt
<walkkenn> how much space before and after.  0 before and the remaining unallocated after?
<cprofitt> You can also list your gvfs mounts with gvfs-mount -l
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: you there?
<walkkenn> yes, I asked 0 space before and the remaining allocated after?
<walkkenn> the free space preceding the partition and the free space after; 0 before and 96gb after?
<walkkenn> hobgoblin - still there what is the size of the 2nd partition and how much space preceding
<hobgoblin> sorry - was afk
<walkkenn> no sweat
<hobgoblin> I don;t knwo how big the unallocated space is :)
<walkkenn> what is a good size for the free space preceding and following a partition?
<walkkenn> how big should I make the 2nd partion?
<hobgoblin> hang on
<walkkenn> OK, so the 2nd partition should be the remaining unallocated space?
<walkkenn> about 96gb
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: you need at least 2 - one swap and one ext4
<hobgoblin> I have no idea how big the unallocted space is so I have no idea big the first one is that leaves 96Gb :)
<walkkenn> Should the swap also be ext 4?
<hobgoblin> nope - linux-swap as file type
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: I worked it out - you have approx 100Gb to play with - what have you done so far?
<collinp> Technically, you don't *need* swap, but unless you have, like, 12GB RAM, it's probably a good idea to have it.
<hobgoblin> technically you might not
<hobgoblin> though I wonder how you;d hibernate without it
<Silver_Fox_> I think swap is important
<Silver_Fox_> Though mine is far to large
<hobgoblin> lol
<Silver_Fox_> Well you know how big it is right hobgoblin  ?
<phillw> i guess it depends if you're editing an image file of 2GB.. I curse my brothers'
<phillw> digital camera !!
<walkkenn> OK, system froze up
<Silver_Fox_> Well my swap is 11.6GB
<Silver_Fox_> Hehe
<phillw> lol - only has a 80GB hard drive :-(
<walkkenn> hobgoblin, you there?
<phillw> walkkenn: how do you have your partitions now?
<hobgoblin> sort of
<hobgoblin> gone again
<phillw> indeed
<phillw> wb walkkenn
<walkkenn> hobgoblin you there?
<phillw> he's around
<walkkenn> anyway my system froze up and I had to reboot and redownload xchat
<hobgoblin> yea I'm here
<phillw> okay, are you on usb boot now?
<walkkenn> I am in usb boot and with gpart I am about to create the swap partition and the ext4 partition
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: ok - changed plan slightly aas you have afair old amount of room
<walkkenn> how much space should I leave between the partitions
<hobgoblin> do a swap - 1.5Gb then do 2 seperate ext4 partitions - one of 10Gb the other whatever is remaining
<hobgoblin> make them concurrent - no space between - or at least I never do
<walkkenn> got it
<walkkenn> stand by
<hobgoblin> so you will have swap followed by 2 other partitions
<hobgoblin> walkkenn: once it has done that - quit gparted and start the installer - go through until you reach the partitioning section and shout
<walkkenn> got it
<walkkenn> I'm there
<hobgoblin> in the installer?
<hobgoblin> ok - choose manual partitioning
<hobgoblin> you'll get a list of partitions
<walkkenn> done
<hobgoblin> pick the 10Gb one - then close to the bottom there's an edit button
<walkkenn> ok
<hobgoblin> from the use as box - ext 4 and from the mountpoint box - pick /
<hobgoblin> then save or close that one - back at the partition list - pick the largest ext4 partition - edit - uses as ext4 and mountpoint of /home
<walkkenn> done
<walkkenn> forward?
<hobgoblin> if both partitions have been set up then yes
<walkkenn> OK
<hobgoblin> now if you need to reinstall your /home partition will be safe as long as you don't format it - just use manual option
<walkkenn> OK thanks, I appreciate the help.  Anything else I should know?
<hobgoblin> nope that's it
<walkkenn> thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome
<thewrathjr> hey all it is the wrath
<thewrathjr> exit
<thewrath> hi
<hobgoblin> booooo hissssss
<hobgoblin> :)
<thewrath> yea still trying to research about that issue
<thewrath> i was talking abotu earlier hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> I've looked a few  times - you;ve not got anywhere then  guess
<thewrath> not thus far
<hobgoblin> :(
<mohi2911> hey all
<Chesamo> Morning mohi2911
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<mohi2911> hi Chesamo and Silver_Fox_ =]
<cprofitt> exit
<thewrath> hey cprofit
<thewrath> exit
<thewrath> exit
<Chesamo> hehehe
<Chesamo> PolarBearJohn
<Chesamo> You are in the same room as me on another server and it's freaking me out
<glorious_> I'm trying to connect from tsclient on 10.04 to a Vista machine. I get error "Autoselected keyboard map en-us, ERROR: [other computer's IP address] unable to connect.  Can anyone help?
<Chesamo> glorious_: is a firewall running on the server machine?
<PolarBearJohn> um ok
<Chesamo> PolarbearJohn: I'm Void in #Concession on FurNet :P
<PolarBearJohn> OH lol ok
<Chesamo> PolarBearJohn: FREAKIN ME OUT MAN
<PolarBearJohn> OMG!!
<PolarBearJohn> scary
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> More than me >:)
<Chesamo> I'll move this conversation over there.
<glorious_> Chesamo: no I made sure.
<Chesamo> glorious_: hm... Windows firewall too?
<glorious_> vista is the server and I made sure the windows firewall was turned off
<Chesamo> glorious_: I'm finding some things that tsclient isn't compatible with the authentication method used in Vista. Have you tried rdesktop?
<glorious_> Chesamo: no I haven't tried that.  Does it have a gui?
<Chesamo> glorious_: It has a frontend called "grdesktop", which is available in the Universe repos
<glorious_> good that helps.  To begin is there a way I can confirm that my Ubuntu is 'seeing' the Vista machine?
<Chesamo> glorious_: You can ping it ping -c 4 <ip address>
<glorious_> Chesamo: (trying this out)
<glorious_> Chesamo: hmmm... looks like something else is wrong.  ping is not reaching it.  I'll go back to see if it is on the same network and all and come back later.  Thanks for your help!
<Chesamo> glorious_: Oh, haha. Good luck!
<AJH101> H I installed Lucid via Wubi on a newish laptop. All seemed to be running fine but I am now presented at startup with the Wallpaper and a white terminal screen - any ideas?
<Chesamo> AJH101: Sounds like xterm. Is this after you log in?
<AJH101> yes - When I try startx it is not authorised - sudo startx: it is suggested I delete /tmp/.X0-lock  - help!
<Chesamo> AJH101: Do you enter a password to log in, or does it log you un automatically?
<Chesamo> in*
<AJH101> auto login after 3 seconds - i have had probs with the pw previously at this point
<AJH101> any ideas?
<Chesamo> AJH101: Turn off the autologin, then do this:
<Chesamo> AJH101: At the bottom of the login screen, there should be a pulldown list called "Sessions". It might have "GNOME failsafe" set as the default/. Change that to GNOME.
<AJH101> but i have had probs with pw loops before! :-(
<AJH101> ok
<Chesamo> AJH101: This is the fastest and easiest way to fix this problem. You're going into failsafe GNOME mode.
<AJH101> recovery mode?!
<Chesamo> AJH101: No. Failsafe GNOME. It's a session.
<AJH101> only gave myself 3 seconds before auto login - can i do this via the terminal screen? (sorry)
<AJH101> or live cd?
<Chesamo> AJH101: Run sudo gdmsetup
<Chesamo> AJH101: Not that I'm aware of
<AJH101> sorry baby
<AJH101> brb
<Chesamo> AJH101: Oh, one of the options is for session.
<Chesamo> ...."baby".....?
<goodtime_> anybody here
<Chesamo> goodtime_: yes
<goodtime_> fhey
<goodtime_> hey*
<goodtime_> wouldnt know how to kill firefox with a command would you Chesamo
<Chesamo> goodtime_ killall firefox
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> firefox: no process found
<goodtime_> ahhh
<Chesamo> goodtime_: a different method is a little more complcated, but it works
<goodtime_> ok
<Chesamo> goodtime_: ps -ef |grep firefox
<goodtime_> ok
<Chesamo> goodtime_, then take the process ID of firefox, copy it, and paste it into the command: kill -9 <PROCID>
<goodtime_> hmmm
<Chesamo> goodtime: the process ID is the first number you see
<goodtime_>  5653  5428????
<Chesamo> goodtime_: The first one on the line containing the firefox command. the process IDs won't stay the same each time
<goodtime_> idk what im doing
<goodtime_> lol
<Chesamo> goodtime_: Can you use pastebin right now?
<goodtime_> no
<Chesamo> goodtime_: I'm going to ask you to paste the output of ps -ef |grep firefox, even though it's more than one line. Okay?
<goodtime_> i reinstalled ubuntu because its better that all these other gui ive been useing so many stupid guis
<goodtime_> so i have to start over again
<goodtime_> ok ill paste
<goodtime_>  ps -ef |grep firefox
<goodtime_> root      5685  5660  0 16:31 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<Chesamo> ....root?
<goodtime_> is that wrong
<Chesamo> Are you logged in as root, or did you sudo ps?
<goodtime_> sudo bash
<Chesamo> goodtime_: It'd be easier if you weren't root.
<goodtime_> oic ok
<goodtime_>  killall firefox
<goodtime_> firefox: no process found
<goodtime_>  5690  5410  0 16:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<Chesamo> goodtime_: According to that, you don't have firefox running.
<goodtime_> no i dont
<Chesamo> um
<Chesamo> that
<Chesamo> uh
<Chesamo> You kind of need Firefox running if you want to try this.
<goodtime_> im running what i can so i dont crash my ram is tweeked so high
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> ok killall works now
<goodtime_> is waiting
<goodtime_> for the next command
<Chesamo> if killall works, then that's all you need
<goodtime_> goodtime@goodtime-laptop:~$  killall firefox
<goodtime_> goodtime@goodtime-laptop:~$
<goodtime_> thats the responce to the command
<goodtime_> is there no more to do then
<goodtime_> ill say this firefox is still running
<goodtime_> lol
<phillw> goodtime_: if ps -ef |grep firefox says you do not have ffox running, you do not have it running
<goodtime_> 5698     1  0 16:36 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox-bin
<goodtime_> goodtime  5702  5698  1 16:36 ?        00:00:03 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox-bin
<goodtime_> goodtime  5731  5410  1 16:40 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<phillw> kill 5968
<phillw> kill 5702
<phillw> is easier to issue
<phillw> top
<phillw> and let that kill them
<goodtime_> kill 5968
<goodtime_> bash: kill: (5968) - No such process
<phillw> issue
<phillw> top
<phillw> look for firefox
<phillw> once you have the number, press the letter 'k' and type in the nunber, then answer 'y' to the request
<phillw> you should see firefox finish
<goodtime_> its not in top
<goodtime_> ofcourse
<goodtime_> maybe i should reboot
<phillw> goodtime_: then issue
<phillw> ps -ef |grep firefox
<phillw> to confirm
<phillw> Chesamo: I've got to go try to recover my own luubntu system, sorry to leave you with it :-\
<Chesamo> phillw: That's fine. Good luck.
<goodtime_> fo
<goodtime_> fire fox sill runs
<goodtime_> idk man lol
<goodtime_> ill get it sooner or later
<Chesamo> goodtime_: firefox is running now?
<goodtime_> yes
<goodtime_> where's pastebin
<Chesamo> goodtime_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<goodtime_> ok good there
<Chesamo> goodtime_: What?
<goodtime_> meening paste bin opened up
<goodtime_> im sorry i just dont get it no hard feelings
<goodtime_> :)
<Chesamo> goodtime_: I'm not entirely sure what you want to do
<goodtime_> i want ot kill fire fox ,it taxes my ram
<Chesamo> goodtime_: Can you not, simply, not start it up?
<goodtime_> it starts
<Chesamo> goodtime_: What do you mean? Automatically?
<goodtime_> no manuly
<goodtime_> but i got rid of it once and i was being less taxed
<Chesamo> goodtime_: I guess I don't understand the problem. If Firefox taxes your RAM, then why don't you just not use it?
<goodtime_> i just dont need it so i thought i do that
<goodtime_> idk it was better gone
<goodtime_> my ram dropped alot
<goodtime_> ill be ok i guess
<Chesamo> goodtime_: What browser would you rather use?
<goodtime_> ill get this thing upto 4 gig soon it only 160$
<goodtime_> chrome something idk lol
<goodtime_> ill find it in my softwear center
<Chesamo> goodtime_: sudo aptitude purge firefox && rm -r ~/.mozilla && sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<Chesamo> goodtime_: that should do the trick
<goodtime_> ubuntu is better than all the other distros ive used
<goodtime_> ok
<goodtime_> as root?
<Chesamo> goodtime_: Just copy and paste that whole line (without goodtime_: in it)
<Chesamo> goodtime_: you should never need to log in as root. sudo takes care of that.
<ZachK_> goodtime_: do you understand the "Sudo" command?
<goodtime_> sort of
<goodtime_> its like a supper command
<ZachK_> wrong
<goodtime_> lol
<goodtime_> idk then
<ZachK_> it's not a super command..what it really does is grants "Temporary" root access to the user
<goodtime_> ok that was easy to understand
<goodtime_> i get that anyhow
<goodtime_> ty
<goodtime_> well that seemed to work ill brb
<stlsaint> Chesamo: all that command is not necessary...no need to remove ff and chrome is installed via package installer from site JFYI
<Chesamo> stlsaint: Installed via package installer from site? Chromium is in the repos.
<stlsaint> Chesamo: aye, i went with chrome from site
<Chesamo> stlsaint: I don't trust Google.
<stlsaint> hehe
<Chesamo> stlsaint: And why would you not take from the repos? Keeps you up to date.
<mohi2911> Chesamo, saw a video describing google toilet??
<Chesamo> mohi2911: Negative
<mohi2911> Chesamo, try seeing it and you ll laugh out a lot
<stlsaint> Chesamo: aye, to each his own ;)
 * mohi2911 whoises stlsaint 
<goodtime> my ram has dropped way down ty guys
<goodtime> ty Chesamo :)
<Chesamo> goodtime: You're welcome
<goodtime>  :)
<stlsaint> WOW...i never knew i could clear the channel screen
<stlsaint> its truly like in terminal now
<stlsaint> ls
<stlsaint> LOL
<stlsaint> awesome
<goodtime> i found like 100 cd's
<goodtime> in cases
<goodtime> im rippen away here
<Chesamo> stlsaint: Yep, useful for clearing all those "private" and "sensitive" conversations from your screen if you need to real fast!
<stlsaint> i see
<goodtime> there must have been a dj that lost his disks because its all differnt stuff
<goodtime> im getting my modem changed saturday
<goodtime> newer one
<goodtime> free of charge
<goodtime> then i should get 12mbs
<ZachK_> heya switchgirl
<switchgirl> ZachK_, hi :)
<ZachK_> switchgirl: long time no see
<switchgirl> ZachK_, my /media/ntfs wont unmount :s
<ZachK_> switchgirl: (It's Zachk18) incase you don't know
<ZachK_> hmm
<ZachK_> switchgirl: meaning it won't unmount at all?
<switchgirl> nope and i rebooted loads of times
<ZachK_> hmm
<ZachK_> one sec
<ZachK_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<stlsaint> switchgirl: manually unmount it
<stlsaint> command: umount
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<pete_m> hi guys - my system koala nbr, got messed up at update to lucid . .now no boot 'cept to init=/bin/bash root shell from grub - otherwise hangs. .
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<Chesamo> !ot |PolarBeatJohn
<ubot2> PolarBeatJohn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chesamo> oops.
<Chesamo> Misspelled too.
<kermiac_work> haha, someone killed the polar bear
<Chesamo> !ot |PolarBearJohn
<ubot2> PolarBearJohn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stlsaint> TexasJam: sup
<TexasJam> hey
<TexasJam> just getting some irc channels set - my first time on irc
<TexasJam> does anyone use tomboy?
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: I use tomboy, what's up?
<stlsaint> TexasJam: are you really in texas?
<TexasJam> stlsaint: ya
<stlsaint> we have a texas irc channel... check out #ubuntu-us-tx
<TexasJam> stlsaint: trying to figure out a CMS, wondering if I should build some simple wiki on my server or do use a pre made solution like tomboy and the ubuntu server
<stlsaint> TexasJam: do both...good practice! :D
<stlsaint> there are many great CMS to choose from
<TexasJam> Ya, but I haven't found anything as simple as I'm thinking
<stlsaint> drupal, joomla are both quite easy
<TexasJam> ya great solutions but way to many features
<TexasJam> i just want something like ether pad but on my own server, and maybe some permissions
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: maybe look into gobby & sobby - http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: I've used it before. It's very easy to setup & works very well
<kermiac_work> ahh... too slow again
<stlsaint> kermiac_work: hehe, he will be back! ;D
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: maybe look into gobby & sobby - http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: I've used it before. It's very easy to setup & works very well
<TexasJam> kermiac_work: thanks! taking a look right now. hold on
<kermiac_work> no probs TexasJam
<TexasJam> looks like the use is mainly for collaborative coding?
<TexasJam> That looks great! but I'm searching for a web browser solution so the users don't need to install anything
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: you can use it for editing docs
<phillw> TexasJam: you can look at the wiki system that ubuntu uses?
<TexasJam> what is that phillw?
<stlsaint> phillw: LOL...thats exactly wat i was going to say but i had a plate in my hand
<stlsaint> TexasJam: you know what wikipedia is right? sorta same thing
<stlsaint> TexasJam: moinmoin :D
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: oh, in that case I use http://titanpad.com/
<TexasJam> ahh, ya i've looked at moinmoin
<TexasJam> titan pad is a port of etherpad which is what inspired me the idea
<phillw> TexasJam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Method 1. Use Synaptic Package Manager
<phillw> is one example (sorry, i just happened to have it to hane)
<TexasJam> I want to achieve the same goal as titanpad: single html page that i can give to others; no 'edit this page' button so that the other users can just add things to a list or article (plain text is fine); self hosted
<phillw> TexasJam: another idea would be make a phpbb3 forum, they work okay for posting stuff to such as http://forum.phillw.net/
<phillw> that way you can post easily in to sections, and allow trusted peopl to edit them
<TexasJam> Thanks phillw
<phillw> it's just a couple of ideas for you to think of
<TexasJam> ya, I don't like the forumn idea-even though it gives me some fine grain control on privileges.
<TexasJam> The priority is more around seeing the page of text and editing it-having the changes saved back to a text file on the server if possible
<bobo123> if I install a second ubuntu, or for example mint, and later get tired of it, I guess I just remove its partition - but should I do something grub2:ish do remove it from the menu too?
<phillw> idk, then TexasJam, there are many sites you can just post information to.
<Chesamo> bobo123: When you install Ubuntu it will be overwritten
<TexasJam> ya, thanks for the input all!
<phillw> bobo123: if you are if 'playing' with installs, can i recommend you keep a seperate /home partition
<phillw> bobo123: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome!
<user766> Anyone have display resolution problems?  I found an answer for my Hardy 8.04
<phillw> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<phillw> user766: have a look on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<phillw> there may people who would appreciate your input
<user766> I did look, and found some interesting but complex answers which did not work.  One line I did find useful. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-11
<user766> this started the gdm from the login prompt...
<bobo1231> oh.. my computer just krashed. completly locked up :-(
<user766> But before that, I had to reset my machine BIOS to default and reboot back in.
<bobo1231> (I guess it is something hardware related though.) is there a log for this channel where it is possible to see the things sayd around the ltime?
<user766> Then I installed the "Screens and Graphics" package, to reset the monitor type from Plug 'n Play to Generic 1024x768
<Chesamo> !logs
<ubot2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bobo1231> phillw: and yes it is just for testing other dists and I'm not going to share my home-directory between the dists
<user766> it then showed all the combinations in System/Preferences/Screen Resolution menu
<user766> And I was able to change from the lower choices and get a larger screen.
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: etherpad is open source. If that does everything you need you could install that on your server - http://code.google.com/p/etherpad/
<TexasJam> kermiac_work:  thanks. Im going to play with that for now.
<kermiac_work> TexasJam: no probs :)
<user766> The OEM monitor driver (Gateway Vivitron 15) did not work, but the Generic driver did.
<phillw> bobo1231: having just had a 'normal' update trash one of my stable installs, I am wary of what systems do have access to /home - for test ones they get an rsync -aS version of it
<user766> The video card is an onboard nvidia 6150LE
<user766> <phillw>:install ufw and open a terminal window to configure it.
<user766> when ufw is installed, in a terminal window, type: sudo ufw default deny,
<user766> no comma.  Then, sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp
<user766> Then, sudo ufw logging on sudo ufw enable sudo ufw status
<phillw> uesr766 grub could not re-install itself onto the MBR, things were pretty grim :-(
<user766> there is an mbr package
<user766> .deb I think
<phillw> yeah, it's called having a seperate home ;-)
<user766> I reload a fresh OS when that has happened to me.
<stlsaint> which is a very smart idea
<stlsaint> (having a seperate home)
<user766> repartition and dual boot
<phillw> if tryng to rescue via http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484363 is not wanting to work, I'd be interested for other ideas
<phillw> I'd go for seperate home via the psychocats one then a re-install
<phillw> i just have to put my LAMP etc back on, all data is safe :-)
<user766> Can you press <ESC> on boot?
<phillw> user766, i have several systems on my computer. but it is usually one of the test ones that borks :p
<user766> I knowhutyoumean
<user766> thanks. it's been real
<|friTTe|> any fast and easy to way to get of the mounted devices from the desktop?
<|friTTe|> been configuring avm and wanna tidy up
<acerimmer_> |friTTe|: umount
<|friTTe|> ok so its the only wa<y?
<ZachK-> Hello team
<Chesamo> |friTTe|: Devices show up on the desktop if they're mounted in /mount. I believe there's a way to change the default mount location, but I don't remember what it is.
<Chesamo> Erm
<|friTTe|> ok
<Chesamo> They show up if they're in /media
<|friTTe|> hi ZachK-
<Appl6> |friTTe|: You can right click the icons, and there will probably be an option to Unmount or Safely Remove.
<|friTTe|> ok
<Chesamo> Appl6, acrrimmer_, I'm not sure that's what |friTTe| wants to do
<|friTTe|> no
<Appl6> Chesamo: Yeah, it's either "they're on my desktop now and I want to unmount" or "they show up on the desktop when I mount them and that annoys me".
<ZachK-> Hmm
<ZachK-> So what exactly do want to happen
<|friTTe|> hehe yeah they annoy me
<|friTTe|> but i guess i can live with it
<Chesamo> |friTTe|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=828544&postcount=4  Change /dev/sda to /dev/usb and this will work for you
<|friTTe|> cool thanks
<KeithB> Got a problem installing XUbuntu 9.04  First time Linux user.
<Chesamo> KiethB: Shoot
<KeithB> Ok I tried installing onto a different hard drive. I already have windows 7, but when I try to load it takes me to a grub command prompt and does load load without the LiveCD
<Chesamo> KeithB: Did you install GRUB to the master boot record of the hard drive you installed Xubuntu onto?
<KeithB> That I don't know how to do
<Chesamo> KeithB: Hm. Try this: unplug the Win7 hard drive and see what happens
<KeithB> I do see the Linux hard drive when I boot into XUbuntu though
<Chesamo> KeithB: Just making sure you didn't accidentally write GRUB to the Win7 hard drive
<Chesamo> Actually, KeithB, any particular reason you're installing a year-old version?
<KeithB> Well, actually I got this version from a friend, instead of looking to make sure there wasn't a newer one..I'd prefer 10.04 actually
<KeithB> Would it be beneficial to just try and install 10.04
<Chesamo> KeithB: Probably, yeah. debian-installer's been updated since 9.04.
<KeithB> So I just go to the website and get the LiveCD for 10.04
<Chesamo> KeithB: Yep, sounds about right.
<KeithB> Well, thanks a lot. You're the 1st person in 2 days that's actually answered a question for me..many thanks
<Chesamo> KeithB: In here? That's surprising
<KeithB> Well, thanks again. Hopefully that'll solve it.
<Chesamo> KeithB: You know where to find us
<Chesamo> ...aw....
<dtwrites> Dumb question (me again), I've finally figured out that I have no sound package installed. Where do you find miscellaneous loose packages?
<dtwrites> And, what exactly am I looking for?
<dtwrites> I've the ancient eMac (power pc type).
<phillw> dtwrites: ubuntu comes with sound package, are you using an older xubuntu install?
<Chesamo> dtwrites: To find packages, you can use Synaptic. I happen to know, however, that the packages you want are linux-sound-base and alsa-utils.
<Chesamo> dtwrites: which can be installed using sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<phillw> for the ppc apples?
<dtwrites> Thanks Chesamo.
<dtwrites> Phillw, I do not find it and I have no beeps,etc. when I enable sounds.
<phillw> what Mac is it?
<dtwrites> As far as I know I've got the 9.10 install. It was an upgrade from 9.04
<dtwrites> eMac G4
<phillw> dtwrites: give me a few minutes
<dtwrites> Take all the time you need.
<phillw> dtwrites: have an ask over at http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<dtwrites> -k, thanks, phillw.
<phillw> they're really good, the even helped me with a G3 Mac
<dtwrites> Wow.
<phillw> yup, it can work on a G3, so a G4 is piece of cake for them ;-)
<phillw> dtwrites: the sticky for versions is http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<dtwrites> Oh thank you.
<stlsaint> ZachK_: ping
<glorious__> Chesamo: are you there?  After getting both machines on the same network and researching and fiddling w/ this and that I got TeamViewer (commercial but free for personal use) working.
<Chesamo> glorious__: Cool
<glorious__> Its super, super simple, all-in-one both server and client, Linux (complete w/ variety of packaging/ distro support), windoze, mac, and Iphone!!!
<glorious__> It didn't require ANY ip or ssh or anything else.  Just an ID and password.  This'll work great for supporting all kinds of newbies.
<a_user> hi
<a_user> Chinese input support on 9.04?
<glorious__> Eventually I do want to figure out how to use the other FLOSS tools, but for now its great to just get going.
<Chesamo> glorious__: I wasn't even aware TeamViewer had a Linux version. Good to know...
<a_user> SCIM does not start at login
<a_user> and it is not on the menu
<a_user> when i log back in SCIM isnt in the panel
<a_user> when i run scim manually there is no option to choose chinese input
<a_user> how to fix?
<glorious__> it essentially allows either end to initiate, providing invite support.  This could be useful for providing #ubuntu-beginners support.
<Chesamo> glorious__: I've used TeamViewer in the past. I know it's nifty.
<stlsaint> BAH teamviewer :D
<glorious__> I guess the linux version of Teamviewer was just released in April.  They have both .deb and .rpm 32bit and 64bit.
<phillw> stlsaint: it's about the same as deciding on the new documentaion system?
<stlsaint> phillw: huh?
<phillw> stlsaint: are you on the doc's team mailing list ;-)
<glorious__> stlsaint: I was trying to get rdesktop or tsclient running w/ Vista.  No luck.  So I'm very happy to get something working.
<stlsaint> aye, i got ya
<glorious__> If I'm interpreting this right, according to this review, TeamViewer for Linux is running on Wine, under the covers http://www.the-source.com/2010/04/review-teamviewer/
<Buuntu> anyone use arch?
<Chesamo> Buuntu: Arch Linux?
<Buuntu> yeah
<Chesamo> Buuntu: I have a little bit. What's up?
<Buuntu> Chesamo, just having trouble getting it to boot with grub2 (I think that's the problem)
<stlsaint> collinp: ping
<Chesamo> Buuntu: dual-boot with Ubuntu?
<Buuntu> Chesamo, I tried adding an entry to chainload grub legacy but that didn't work either, does this look right? http://pastebin.org/323843 (it's /dev/sdb9)
<Buuntu> Chesamo, yes
<Chesamo> Buuntu, that looks correct to me.
<Buuntu> Chesamo, yeah, grub's just stupid and never works for me
<Chesamo> Buutnu: Any particulare reason you're chainloading Legacy?
<Buuntu> Chesamo, so that I can boot arch
<stlsaint> Buuntu: GRUB IS NOT STUPID...DONT SAY THAT ABOUT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Buuntu> stlsaint, yeah he is
<Buuntu> stlsaint, he never get its right
<Chesamo> Buuntu, why can't you just boot using GRUB2 normally? Why must you chainload?
<Buuntu> Chesamo, because the entry that's automatically added gives me an error
<stlsaint> Buuntu: so make a custom entry
<stlsaint> Buuntu: what error are you getting?
<Buuntu> stlsaint, Error: Unable to determine major/minor number of root device /dev/sdb9
<Buuntu> stlsaint, after it loads a bit
<stlsaint> Buuntu: your uuid's are not adding up
<stlsaint> or fstab is not mounting / correctly
<a_user> hi
<a_user> i installed chinese language support
<a_user> SCIM came up ok this time
<Buuntu> stlsaint, alright, I'll just use the /dev name, but I doubt the installation would have messed up the UUID by itself...
<Chesamo> Buuntu: It's been known to happen
<stlsaint> Buuntu: i had a similar issue recently...youd be surprised
<Buuntu> stlsaint, actually no, it doesn't even use the UUID in that fstab :P
<stlsaint> Buuntu: what does it use?
<Buuntu> stlsaint, the /dev name
<Buuntu> http://pastebin.org/323868 that's the fstab
<collinp> Hmm?
<stlsaint> collinp: buuntu had an arch issue...
<glorious__> stlsaint: I just saw the prices for TeamViewer.  Whew!  They don't seem to have anything between free and $749 5 user business. :(
<stlsaint> yea
<glorious__> stlsaint: way slick though.  i hope they might provide something in between pricewise in the future.
<tenach> Is there any way to add items to the menu where empathy and evolution show up?  The little mail icon on the Gnome top bar.
<ZachK_> tenach: there should be
<tenach> ZachK_, I uninstalled Evolution and would like to find a way to add something like gmail notify so that I get email notifications even without using evolution.
<ZachK_> tenach: one sec
<tenach> ZachK_, alright.
<ZachK_> ah tenach what mail client do you intend on using?
<tenach> I've been looking forever.   Today is not my day for searching.
<ZachK_> Thunderbird?
<tenach> ZachK_, I don't plan on using a mail client.
<Appl6> tenach: http://lifehacker.com/5239203/gmail-notifier-is-a-light-convenient-email-checker-for-ubuntu
<tenach> I already have it, I just am looking for a way to have it inside that convenient spot
<ZachK_> tenach: so you already have it you just need or want, to put it on the applet menu
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> I'd rather it make the mail icon change color than use libnotify.
<ZachK_> Ah ok...that will help my search paramaters
<Appl6> tenach: https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<duanedesign> /http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/gmail-notifier-puts-gmail-in-your.html
<duanedesign> tenach: ^^  is that what you are wanting to do?
<tenach> Appl6, duanedesign, you both rock. I failed to search well today.
<duanedesign> tenach: cool. I hope you get it set up how you want. I just started using Google Calendar, which i import into Evolution and my phone.
<tenach> duanedesign, for a long time the only thing I used evolution for was to import my calendar
<ZachK_> noisserpxe: welcome
<ZachK_> welcome back switchgirl
<ZachK_> acerimmer_: HI!
<acerimmer_> ZachK_: greetings
<ZachK_> acerimmer_: How are thee this day?
<acerimmer_> desperately trying to correct an uploaded file for which I found the typo - AFTER final publication,  :(
<ZachK_> acerimmer_: Not good, do I find that
<acerimmer_> my first dtp project in scribus.  not at ALL intuitive, but I managed to learn as i went.  Then I put the output up on "spreadubuntu" and saw the mis spelled word.
<acerimmer_> DOH
<ZachK_> Ah
<that_guy_> how do I open KISO as a root?
<leoquant> that_guy_: What is KISO?
<that_guy_> KISO is a sorta like Daemon Tools. It simulate ISO files
<leoquant> that_guy_: how do you start the prog?
<leoquant> via the terminal/
<that_guy_> no, I just tried to open using the shortcut
<that_guy_> but i havent tried via terminal
<leoquant> what does KISO in the terminal?
<that_guy_> It worked via terminal/.. thatnks
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> enjoy ubuntu
<that_guy_> i love it!!
<that_guy_> how do i make it so that I can watch ISO files?
<that_guy_> hello?
<leoquant> sudo kiso
<leoquant> Click "CD Image" -> "Convert image" (or press Ctrl+C) and select the image to convert.
<leoquant> your_image.img will be converted to your_image.iso. The converted image is placed into the same folder as your original image.
<leoquant> You can burn .ISO images with k3b or any other program.
<leoquant> that_guy_: thats all i know bout this
<that_guy_> will i be able to watch the file without having to burn to a dsic
<that_guy_> disc
<leoquant> maybe this thread is also helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35378
<leoquant> VLC comes with many codecs it will prob. do the job
<leoquant> and your prob have the install gmount
<leoquant> the=to
<that_guy_> ssssweet
<leoquant> that_guy_: good luck, i am off for a break now
<that_guy_> cool beans
<shahan> for any unknown reason I am getting  very poor Internet(Wifi) speed on my LINUX then Windows....
<shahan> using Lucid Lynx
<shahan> Desktop edition
<shahan> It was giving me an  excellent service for last 1 month
<geirha> Sounds like a problem with the wifi-driver for your wifi-adapter
<phillw> hi shahan, I've not experienced it, I can only suggest you have a look on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<shahan> geirha: what can I do now?
<shahan> geirha: its performing an excellent in XP
<shahan> phillw: ok.... let me check
<geirha> Some hardware manufacturers make excelent drivers for windows and just plain ignores linux
<geirha> What you can do very much depends on what wifi-adapter you have. For some you can use the windows driver in linux, which may give you better performance
<mohi1> geirha, but it was perfect for him for about a week. finally he updated Mysql package and will that have some effect
<mohi1> or.....
<phillw> hmm, sounds like a regression
<shahan> It was giving me an  excellent service for last 1 month
<geirha> Ah, yeah, could be it was introduced in a kernel update
<phillw> ::cries:: they killed my 3G device with one of them
<phillw> shahan: do you still have the option to boot into the older kernel?
<geirha> shahan: You can do a little test on that, reboot, and at the grub menu, choose the previous kernel, maybe try the one before that as well. See if you get good speeds with any of them.
<shahan> phillw: I have deleted the old one
<phillw> shahan: bad move :-(
<shahan> phillw: :(
<phillw> it _may_ still be available via synaptic
<shahan> phillw: what I have to do?
<phillw> always, but always keep your last working kernel.
<shahan> phillw: ok
<shahan> phillw: give me any suggestion for my present situation
<shahan> :(
<phillw> I'm in lubuntu atm, but it should be under System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<kdotj> afternoon
<goodtime> im supposed to get 12mbs but it runs only 1.7mbs max
<goodtime> im getting a new modem though saturday
<goodtime> this one is outdated
<phillw> shahan, type in linux in the search bar, find the entry for your current kernel then install the least oldest one.
<phillw> linux-headers is the one to look for.
<shahan> phillw:  on System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager?
<phillw> once it has installed you need to run 'sudo update-grub' from a terminal session so that grub can add it to your list of options on booting, once done when you reboot you should see the older kernel in the list
<phillw> shahan: yes
<shahan> ok
<shahan> phillw: what I will write on the Search bar?
<phillw> linux-header
<phillw> you should see the one that is currently installed, and also older ones, click on the lower version number from the one you have. and mark for install.
<shahan> phillw: ok... tnx
<phillw> [alt] + [f2] no longer brings up the 'run' window, anyone got any ideas?
<geirha> panel isn't running, or the key-combo has been changed in keyboard shortcuts
<Darkness_Des> If one has a virtual machine and dedicated say, 512 MB of RAM, does it only reserve that RAM when running or is that amount always reserved for VirtualBox only?
<kdotj> only when the VB is running
<kdotj> when the VB is off it takes up no system resources
<Darkness_Des> So, if I closed the virtual machine and powered it off and everything, but still had VirtualBox open, my RAM would be free?
<goodtime> yeah id crash if i vb windows
<Darkness_Des> So.... Program up = okay, no RAM reserved, but Virtual Machine active = Reserved?
<kdotj> Darkness_Des, if you have VituralBox open (the program, but no VM's running), it would only use the RAM needed to run the interface, but not ue any reserved RAM
<Darkness_Des> Cuz I always dedicate 512 MB of my 2 gigs of ram to a virtual machine, and I've made 3 so far (Debian, openSUSE, and FreeBSD)
<Darkness_Des> Alright, thank you very much!
<kdotj> yea thats fine, it doesnt mean you have lost 1.5gig al the time
<kdotj> only when the machines are running, you lose the respective RAM dedicated to that VM
<phillw> geirha: has any updates been reported to cause that? i _think_ you can delete a .config to force a re-create, but I could be well off the mark
<geirha> phillw: recreate?  do you see the Alt+F2 combo in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts?
<phillw> it's on an lxde based system (lubuntu), so keyboard shortcuts are not in the preferences, but it works fine.
<geirha> Ah, I'm not familiar with lubuntu. In ubuntu it's gnome-panel that does the run-window
<shahan> phillw: I have installed the kernel
<shahan> phillw: also sudo update-grub
<phillw> shahan: when you reboot, it should be there for to boot into below the current version, the lower the number the older it is ;-)
<shahan> phillw: I have reboot the PC. but in GRUB there shows no change... no older kernel is shown.....
<phillw> hmmm...
<phillw> can you paste-bin the result of 'ls /boot' to http://pastebin.com and post back the link it gives you.
<shahan> phillw: http://pastebin.com/xGqN62fu
<shahan> phillw: there shows that the older kernel has not installed
<shahan> phillw: its shows only one kernel...the latest one which is installed on my PC
<geirha> You need the corresponding linux-image packages
<phillw> hmm, idk then, you're going to have to ask some one else as to how to get an older kernel installed.
<phillw> geirha: i asked that shahan install the linux header package
<geirha> aptitude search '^linux-image'
<phillw> thanks geirha,
<geirha> phillw: They don't depend on the linux-image packages
<shahan> will I install linux-image package?
<geirha> Yes, the linux-image-<version> packages contains the actual kernels
<shahan> "linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic" is it?
<phillw> ahh, well In my pitiful defence I am only used to installing the newest kernel, I'm sorry about that shahan
<shahan> geirha: "linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic" is it?
<geirha> Yeah, sounds right
<shahan> geirha: ok...
<goodtime> hahaha cant install flashplayer
<goodtime> this needs a tweek or 2
<Chesamo> goodtime: Why not?
<goodtime> man theres all kinds of problems with this os
<goodtime> idk Chesamo good to see ya
<goodtime> i tryed  sudo apt-get install flashplayer no package
<goodtime> i tryed the softwear center
<goodtime> nota
<Chesamo> goodtime: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<goodtime> ill try synaptic
<phillw> goodtime: bearing in mind http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8734465.stm I'd not worry too much about it not working ;-)
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> guess what Chesamo
<Chesamo> what, goodtime
<Chesamo> oh man, phillw. Thanks for the heads-up!
<goodtime> my ram is running high again
<goodtime> and the lappy is kinda hot
<goodtime> im worried
<goodtime> Chesamo: i would be willing to do some ssh at this point
<goodtime> i installed it good at least
<goodtime> you up to it i trust you
<goodtime> so you can look at my lappy from there
<goodtime> yes ty phillw
<hobgoblin> Chesamo phillw - that was in today's upgrades on my lucid system
<Chesamo> goodtime: I'd rather not have to SSH into someone's system. Not because I'm uncomfortable with it, but because opening your computer's SSH port (22) to the world is kind of a huge security hazard.
<goodtime> wow
<goodtime> thats a prob
<goodtime> hmmm
<phillw> it is todays security release
<phillw> I'm not sure if the 64 bit one has been patched, though
<goodtime> so how can i get my ram to relax then i know im a pain
<goodtime> if i could just do that id be so greatfull id buy you 10 rounds at any bar
<goodtime> lol
<phillw> goodtime: relax you ram ??? (sorry a bit late to the party here)
<goodtime> with some food even
<goodtime> its running high on ram
<Chesamo> phillw: He's having a RAM overuse issue. I thought it was a memory leak in Firefox since that was running high, but removing it didn't fix the problem.
<phillw> have a look at either top or, if it is installed htop#
<goodtime> right
<goodtime> ok
<hobgoblin> goodtime: just checking that you're not mistaking ram usage that is normal as abnormal after being used to windows
 * mohi1 gives hobgoblin a bottle of wine
 * hobgoblin thanks mohi1 but refuses to share as he's a pig 
<mohi1> :(
<mohi1> he = hobgoblin xD :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<Chesamo> Hehehe.
<hobgoblin> absolutely I am
<mohi1> lol i meant in that sentence
<goodtime> 59%progrhams
<goodtime> 40 cache
<goodtime> 99%
<goodtime> with only 4 things running
<hobgoblin> goodtime: pastebin the whole of your free -m output
<hobgoblin> or not as the case maybe
<mohi1> hobgoblin, will the ls command work in windows7?? *sigh*
<hobgoblin> mohi1: possibly
<hobgoblin> not
<Chesamo> mohi1: Nope. it's "dir"
<hobgoblin> really I thought it was format
<hobgoblin> :)
<mohi1> Chesamo, i am expecting some good replies from him :D
<hobgoblin> goodtime: did you catch my last message?
<goodtime> crashed 2 time today now
<mohi1> hobgoblin, what about chmod command?? ^_^
<goodtime> total lock up
<hobgoblin> only an admin can change a mod
<mohi1> goodtime, welcome to my world. mine will crach twice per min :)
<hobgoblin> goodtime: have you looked in your logs at all ?
<mohi1> hobgoblin, i am the admin :P
<hobgoblin> mohi1: less offtopic while we try to help someone ;)
<mohi1> ok. agreed
<iTarD> Could someone help me with installing Adobe Flash Player on the Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit system? I'm all new to the ubuntu OS :)
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> there huge
<goodtime> meening theres alot of them
<hobgoblin> well yes - that does not mean they are bad though :)
<Chesamo> iTarD: http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<Chesamo> iTarD: It's been update for 10.04
<hobgoblin> goodtime: have you worked out where one ends and the next starts?
<goodtime> nope
<Chesamo> iTarD: Here's a better link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<phillw> Chesamo: has adobe made the security patch for 64 bit?
<Chesamo> phillw: I don't think so. Let me go check
<hobgoblin> goodtime: ok - open the log viewer - try the messages one to start with - go right to the very botttom - that is the current boot - now go up the page and you will see the timestamp in the middle changing
<phillw> last i heard, they had not, but it would be good to update a thread on the forum if they have
<goodtime> ok ill try
<Chesamo> phillw: Nope. https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<hobgoblin> goodtime: eventually you will go past 0.0000 and then you are at the end of the last boot - check for anything that looks odd- though it might be it all does :)
<phillw> hmm, poor 64bit users :-(
<goodtime> im opening ssh brb
<hobgoblin> goodtime: also check syslog
<hobgoblin> good time - if it really means nothing - pastebin the ends of you last boot - someone will have a look
<iTarD> I have another problem as well. I cant get my sound to work. I got a headset plugged in to the motherboard jack-plugs. I have checked the sound-settings in Ubuntu, but i cant seem to find a solution there.
<iTarD> Oh, never mind. I managed to figure it out :)
<phillw> iTarD:  yeah, aren't defaults = mute a PITA
<goodtime> Jun 11 13:30:38 goodtime-laptop pulseaudio[1404]: ratelimit.c: 2 events suppressed
<hobgoblin> normal
<hobgoblin> goodtime: can you run free -m and pastebin it let me have a look
<goodtime> got someone ssh right now buddy
<goodtime> ill give it a shot later
<goodtime> ty
<nUboon2Age> has anyone here got any experience w/ syncing evolution to palm and/or iphone?  Does it go smoothly or is it like walking on crocodiles?
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmDeviceSetup  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: thanks much.  Also if anyone has personal experience of what it is like, please speak up.
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: No problem. Wish I could help more :c
<iTarD> How do i move a into a folder in the same directory using Terminal? (Just learning the basics)
<iTarD> Move a .png picture*
<stlsaint> iTarD: use the cd command
<Chesamo> iTarD: mv <file> folername/
<stlsaint> ie: cd /Documents
<Chesamo> stlsaint: They want to move a file
<Chesamo> iTarD, stlsaint is telling you how to navigate, not how to move a file.
<stlsaint> mv /Pictures/itard.png /new/folder/direcort
<stlsaint> iTarD: use the mv command
<iTarD> Yeh, Chesamo explained it for me :) And it worked
<iTarD> What if i have multiple files i want to move to the same directory?
<Chesamo> iTarD: If they're all png, then you can use mv *.png directory/
<iTarD> Chesamo: Cool, it worked. Thank you
<Chesamo> iTarD: You're very welcome.
<phillw> iTarD: can i recommend you have a look over here --> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ it has a lot of good information
<iTarD> Cool, I'll take a look :)
<phillw> they put a lot of work into that, I'm sure you will find it very useful
<ZachK_> hello greenjon
<ZachK_> and acerimmer_
<acerimmer_> yo
<greenjon> hey
<nUboon2Age> is there a way in irc to not have all the messages about people coming and leaving the channel and wotnot ?
<nUboon2Age> Thanks in advance as I have to leave all a sudden like...
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Hide the join/part messages? Yes. What client?
<phillw> ZachK_: ping
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: I'm back for just long enough to type in the answer to your question:  Yes, those are the messages I mean, and Konversation is the client I'm using.  Thanks if you can leave a response.  I've looked in the Konversation manual and on the irc commands and I haven't figured it out yet.
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Konversation
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: thanks I'll investigate that..,
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: I found that setting and am trying it now.  Thanks!
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: that worked!  Also I found Konversation has an irc support channel on freenode #konversation, so I'll check that out too.
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Yeah, you'll usually get better support on the project channels. Good luck@
<kdotj> who here uses X-CHAT?
<Chesamo> kdotj: I do
<mohi_away> meeeeeee :D
<kdotj> ah good, i was hoping someone could help me
<kdotj> how do i set it up so I connect to the ubuntu-beginner channels automatically when i start X-CHAT?
<Chesamo> kdotj: Open the Server settings (should be ctrl+s, I think) and open FreeNode's properties. In the third tab, there should be a place to put channels to join on connect.
<kdotj> Edit > Preferences > Network?
<kdotj> as ctrl+s saves the transcript lol
<Chesamo> kdotj: Yes, that. I'm on Xchat Aqua (OSX version) right now, so cmd+s is the shortcut there. My apologies.
<kdotj> Chesamo:  no worries =]
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: I'm over on this page and trying to figure out how to add a repository that would allow Synaptic to get konversation 1.3-1.  Do you know how I can do that?
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo:  sorry, here's the page http://packages.debian.org/sid/konversation
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: This is a better idea: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Change "jaunty" to "lucid"
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: okay, will that allow me to get this new version, 1.3-1?
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: The "experiemental" repository will
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: okay (looking)...
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: hmmm... that doesn't seem to see anything newer than 1.2.3-1 which is installed now.  Is there a way to tell synaptic to look at the debian repository?
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: You can add it, but I wouldn't reccomend it since there'll be a lot of duplicate entries. Scroll down to the bottom and download the deb file.
<nUboon2Age> okay, i'll try that...
<phillw> is there a windows programme that can check an md5cheksum on a cd?
<Chesamo> phillw http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<phillw> Chesamo: thanks, i am sooooo out of date with what win can do
<Chesamo> phillw: google-fy
<Chesamo> fu*
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: sorry, I'm not seeing the link.  Can you direct me?
 * phillw been googling, must like you ;-0
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Scroll down to the bottom of the Debian repository page
<phillw> ahh, Chesamo  we tried that link earlier, pile of crepe
<phillw> http://www.fastsum.com/ was no better
<phillw> but, we're not a windows support area :p
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: is it one of the .dsc, tar.bz2, or .tar.gz files?
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: What archetecture is your system>
<nUboon2Age> 32 bit(?)
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: pate the output of uname -m
<Chesamo> maste*
<Chesamo> paste****
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo:  i686
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: Where are you located? (country)
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: US.  Maybe I was on the wrong page.  Maybe this is the right paehttp://packages.debian.org/sid/konversation
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/konversation/konversation_1.3-1_i386.deb
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: okay, it made me go get a matching 1.3-1 version of Konversation-data before its dependencies were satisfied, but now its installing. I think I'd wandered off the page I'd sent you originally and that's why I got confused. :)
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: i don't know how it works to upgrade a program while you're using it, so I probably better quit now.  Thanks!!!
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: No problem
<nUboon2Age> Chesamo: I'm now running Konversation 1.3.  Thanks!!!
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: You're welcome!
<Chesamo> ...what
<nUboon2Age> what do those channel messages about DarkwingDuck and nhandler being kicked from the channel mean?
<nUboon2Age> and ddecator too.
<Chesamo> nUboon2Age: They just joined the team, so they get the +v flag on their nick. nhandler was just being a goof :P
<nhandler> :)
<nUboon2Age> what is a +v mean?
<Chesamo> Voice
<Chesamo> It means they can talk if the channel is muted
 * phillw hides from nhandler
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-12
<bizarro-paultag> classy as hell
<aveilleux> Um, what
<chris411> this working?
<DarkwingDuck> It is chris411 what can we do for ya?
<zkriesse> Hey DarkwingDuck congrats my Mann
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Zach... It got better too...
<zkriesse> chris411: Whats the issue(s) you're having?
<zkriesse> DarkwingDuck: What got better?
<DarkwingDuck> zkriesse: see PM
<chris411> I'm seeking some help with  Ubu getting stuck on the login srceen - I have seen its a recent common problem but unsure to use the terminal window commands
<chris411> I had some help last night but had to log off as getting too late!
<chris411> The person helped me create a backup of my home folder, but got stuck with creating 2 extra home folders somehow!
<DarkwingDuck> So, when you login Ubuntu it freezes at the login screen?
<chris411> can get into the "consul" at the graphical login screen...
<chris411> no not freeze - "loops" after selecting user and pwd
<DarkwingDuck> What happens when you type in the command startx ?
<chris411> make sense?
<chris411> hold on
<aveilleux> chris411: sudo startx
<DarkwingDuck> Gnome makes you use sudo?
<chris411> yeh that might help
 * DarkwingDuck mutters something about KDE
<aveilleux> darkwingduck: of course you do O_O
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<aveilleux> I've never seen you able to startx without root permissions
<chris411> whole bunch of error mssgs - inlc timeout in locking authority file - will try the command with sudo
<chris411> same again
<chris411> xauth created a new authority in /home/chris
<DarkwingDuck> Who helped you last time and what did they have you do?
<chris411> make /home/chris into chris.bak folder
<chris411> create another /home/chris and used chown command but may have "muffed" this?
<DarkwingDuck> This is 10.04 correct?
<chris411> yes - however i have dual boot on grub menu - Xubuntu hpld first places
<chris411> holds 1st few places
<chris411> Xubuntu was installed after ubu 10.04 and stole first placement on th egrub table
<DarkwingDuck> YOu trying to log into Xubuntu or Gnome?
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu
<chris411> Ubu 10.04
<chris411> latest updates were installed for both then problem occured
<DarkwingDuck> Reboot it and when you get to the login screen hold there. Let me know when you get there.
<chris411> ok at grub menu
<chris411> at login screen for Ubu 10.04 latest kernal
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, look on the login screen where you can choose your Desktop Environment
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going from memory so, I'm not sure where it is exactly. If someone else can help me out with that.
<aveilleux> Bottom-right
<zkriesse> aveilleux: Good Jon
<zkriesse> "job
<DarkwingDuck> thanks aveilleux
<aveilleux> You're welcome o_O
<DarkwingDuck> chris411: Bottom right, select GNOME and try to log in.
<chris411> sessions option N/a
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<DarkwingDuck> zkriesse: You following this?
<chris411> Universal access prefs?
<zkriesse> Sort of why
<DarkwingDuck> Login problems and I'm stuck going from 2 year old memory using gnome
<zkriesse> Ok so what's wrong chris411
<chris411> bottom line is - langauge - keyboard - sessions - far right Uni Access but looks like stuff used for the blind!!
<zkriesse> chris411: What error(s) are you having
<DarkwingDuck> Sessions
<chris411> as i mention session not avail, down aarrow not active
<zkriesse> Are you dualbooting two OS's or are you running
<zkriesse> Ubuntu with a different DE along side GNOME
<chris411> dual os - as I understand it
<chris411> both OS give same result - login screen, select user ok key in pwd ok then login loops back to empty values
<DarkwingDuck> xubuntu and ubuntu
<chris411> yes
<zkriesse> Ok so did you install ubuntu and then stick In a different os disk and install that too?
<chris411> yes
<zkriesse> Or did you install Ubuntu and then install the XFCE DE
<chris411> ohhh now ya asking, I had Ubu for a long time and updated, I wanted to test another version soo loaded Xu on diff parttion
<zkriesse> Because if you installed them side by side the. You have to go in the boot menu to choose which os to boot into
<chris411> the Xu stole 1st plce via install and I wanted to edit the grub menu, but never got to that point, since 10.04 used a new file and location i believe
<chris411> last thing i was doinf was changing fonts on header bars in Ubu and rebooted and nothing was able to login, neither any prior kernal versions
<zkriesse> Hmm
<chris411> I burned a 10.04 onto disk - does that help reset anything or totally foul up my folders and data!!
<acerimmer> chris411: burning an iso doesn't change your hdd
<chris411> how about running it and reinstalling?
<chris411> sorry thats what i ment
<aveilleux> chris411: That'll overwrite everything o_O
<acerimmer> chris411: backup your /home make sure you get the hidden folders as well.
<acerimmer> unless you have a dedicated and separate /home it will get rewritten
<chris411> eew
<zkriesse> chris411: Back up your personal/pertinent data, reinstall ubuntu, and then do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" without quotes
<chris411> )-:
<aveilleux> chris411: Well that's how it works
<chris411> mm
<zkriesse> That will install the xubuntu desktop environment on ubuntu so at startup you can choose between them
<zkriesse> chris411: ^^
<chris411> I would rather sacrifice Xubu
<acerimmer> !panels
<ubot2> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<chris411> if I run the 10.04 on CD can I see my files in the existing 10.04?
<aveilleux> chris411: Yes
<chris411> then I couls have an option to off load to a flash or burn to a backup disk?
<zkriesse> chris411: I believe so my friend
<chris411> ok - (sigh - knowing how many files there are to BU)
<chris411> havn a peek with Live CD - Thanks folks - enjoy the footy!
<stlsaint> chrome holding out like a champ
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Chrome or chromium?
 * aveilleux is formerly Chesamo, stlsaint
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> chrome
<aveilleux> stlsaint: laaaaame.
 * stlsaint is thinking of going back to his love......screen
 * stlsaint uses his superior penguin senses to sense the hating illuminating off aveilleux 
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Chrome is Google-tained Chromium.
<stlsaint> maybe so...but its MY google-tainted chromium browser of choice :P
<stlsaint> IM BACK
<aveilleux> :O
<greenjon> wb stlsaint
<stlsaint> thank you thank you
<pedro3005> hey stlsaint
<nfearnley> I'm trying to setup a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. They both pair correctly, connect and work. After they are disconnect, they won't reconnect unless I remove the pairing and re-pair them. What can I do to allow them to automatically reconnect?
<stlsaint> nfearnley: i havent been an advent bluetooth user but i know there are some tools in repos for it
<shahan> getting very slow internet speed on ubuntu using my wifi. but I was using for this for about one month. it was giving me an excellent support for last 1 month. but now.. what happened I dont know. Its very slow.... but in XP its working good....
<leoquant> shahan, which version of ubuntu and which wifi encr. do you use? wep. wap or wpa2?
<leoquant> did you get troubles after an update?
<shahan> leoquant: lucid lynx... dont know about wep, wap or wpa2
<shahan> leoquant: ya
<leoquant> which update
<leoquant> shahan, every wifi connection should be protected with wap or wpa2
<shahan> leoquant: may be mysql client
<leoquant> shahan, please go to the networkapplet, is you wifi visible?
<leoquant> (rightclick
<leoquant> your
<shahan> leoquant: yes its visible
<leoquant> is it "open"or "protected"?
<leoquant> protected gives a lock
<leoquant> (picture)
<shahan> leoquant: there has no lock picture
<leoquant> shahan, you should really protect your wifi, everyone could use your wifi connection now
<shahan> leoquant: I have no further knowledge about wifi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello mohi1
<mohi1> heya Silver_Fox_ i was having my lunce =]
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<mohi1> how are ya Silver_Fox_?
<Silver_Fox_> Tired mohi1 ,  very tired.
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<mohi1> Silver_Fox_, same :D
<mohi1> Silver_Fox_, how you became tired??
<Silver_Fox_> ~5 hours sleep in 48 hours
<Silver_Fox_> I am back in UK,  body clock is all wrong
<mohi1> Silver_Fox_, i slept for 2 hours in the past three days
<Silver_Fox_> Fun
<mohi1> lol
<mohi1> no
<Silver_Fox_> Why ?
<mohi1> was talking with my friend =]
<mohi1> day1: A marriage. Day2: messed up in my native. Day3: chats =]
<mohi1> Silver_Fox_, how was the trip?
<Silver_Fox_> Long,  but it was worth going to US
<hobgoblin> to come home and realise all is well
<mohi1> hiya hobgoblin =]
<mohi1> wb shahan. hows the download speed now?
<shahan> mohi1: same as before
<shahan> mohi1: I have installed the kernel ... just the previous version of the current
<mohi1> hmmm Silver_Fox_ and hobgoblin. shahan had a certainly impossible problem. His WiFi slows down in Lucid, but good with windows
<mohi1> works good*
<shahan> mohi1: :(
<hobgoblin> usual thing then - the windows drivers are built properly thr linux ones are built by people working in the dark
<mohi1> hobgoblin, but it WiFi was working perfect before a week. now only it slowed down
<hobgoblin> mohi1: no idea really about wifi
<mohi1> hobgoblin, same here :(
<Silver_Fox_> Wifi is iffy at best
<hobgoblin> I would have a good search on the specific wifi hardware and chipset
<Silver_Fox_> Chipset
<hobgoblin> sorry - forgot the capital C
<hobgoblin> ;)
<Silver_Fox_> No worries ;)
<mohi1> sILVER_fOX_
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<Silver_Fox_> How are you duanedesign
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: good. I have a sick cat though :(
<Silver_Fox_> Oh no,  whats wrong with it  ?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: she is sneezing a lot. If she doesn't get better or gets worse i'll have to take her to the vet
<Silver_Fox_> :(
<Silver_Fox_> BRB
<duanedesign> kk
<Silver_Fox_> Back duanedesign ,  sorry about that.  Since I got back to UK my phone hasn't stopped ringing
<Silver_Fox_> I hope your cat gets better soon
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: thank you
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: where did go? you said 'back to the UK'? France again?
<Silver_Fox_> No,  I was in USA for 3 weeks
<Silver_Fox_> ^ duanedesign
<duanedesign> oh the states, I hope it wasnt vacation, :)
<Silver_Fox_> Mostly vacation,  but did have a little business to take care of aswell
<Silver_Fox_> Had a good time and saw plenty of sights,  so thats the main thing
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: where in the states?
<Silver_Fox_> Quite happy at current sight,  basement cat curled up on the chair
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Missed him
<duanedesign> i bet
<duanedesign> 3 weeks would be awhile
<Silver_Fox_> I was based in California
<Silver_Fox_> Went into Arizona o'course
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: so that was quite a flight
<Silver_Fox_> And then also down into Mexico
<Silver_Fox_> Yep,  long flight
<Silver_Fox_> I think it was 10h on way back
<duanedesign> good time to catch up on all that reading you have been meaning to do
<Silver_Fox_> Well,  truth be told I slept
<Silver_Fox_> Or at least tried to ;)
<Silver_Fox_> I just sat in the chair with my eyes closed
<Silver_Fox_> Didn't actually work
<Silver_Fox_> LOL
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: yeah pretty big time difference between West Coast and UK
<Silver_Fox_> 8 HOURS
<duanedesign> Im working on a blog post about interesting ways to use Ubuntu One.
<duanedesign> so far i have: Create Your Own Browser Start Page, Don't Wait Until You Get Home to download a Torrent. Monitor your Desktop....
<ikt> quitting ma job tomorrow
<ikt> ohhh yeah
<ikt> *starts to sing a happy song*
<Silver_Fox_> Got a new one ikt  ?
<ikt> nah but it would be easy as pie with my experience to get another one in a similar position
<duanedesign> what is a command to get time?
<duanedesign> more specifically, I want to add time to this:    import -frame -strip -quality 100 "$HOME/screenshots/$(date +%s).png"
<duanedesign> ahhdate does return the time :)
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  date --help
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Don't know which format you want
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/timedate.html
<Silver_Fox_> Should help
<paultag> duanedesign, date +"%s"
<paultag> oh doh
<paultag> sorry duanedesign, you did it right
<Yos> what is the command to show which graphics card I have ?
<duanedesign> hello Yos
<Yos> hi duanedesign :)
<Yos> good to see you
<duanedesign> Yos: lspci | grep VGA
<Yos> Thanks
<duanedesign> /5/5
<hobgoblin> some sort of time signature?
<Silver_Fox_> date
<Silver_Fox_> NO...time ?
<switchgirl> trying to get the ubuntu webbook screen size to go to the size of the screen i have
<switchgirl> eeepc 4g
<ibuclaw> oh hey there switchgirl
<ibuclaw> been a while, has it not?
<switchgirl> yeah
<Silver_Fox_> How are you doing?  Still working crazy hours ?
<duanedesign> switchgirl: it is at a lower resolution than you are expecting?
<switchgirl> umm tbph  its the windows not fitting
<switchgirl> and wifi not working
 * switchgirl hopes that America doesn't launch a nuclear war tonight when they get beat in the world cup
<switchgirl> *by us (england
<duanedesign> switchgirl: i think we are safe, no one in America will even realize they were beat.
<duanedesign> switchgirl: did the Asus eeepc fixes page on the wiki help any?
<switchgirl_> i used to live near Whitehaven http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitehaven#History :) so.... it's been 300 years but umm we have scores to settle, this time on the football pitch.
<ibuclaw> switchgirl_, we was robbed. :F
<switchgirl_> ibuclaw, meh.... they are better than in '28
<switchgirl_> how to ban a contact in empathy?
<switchgirl_> block*
<aveilleux> switchgirl_: you can't
<switchgirl_> aveilleux, why not? i am facing harrasment
<switchgirl_> i need to block them
<aveilleux> switchgirl_: That program does not have the ability to Block. Use Pidgin if you need to Block.
<switchgirl> why are ubuntu using it then?
<aveilleux> switchgirl: I don't know. I don't like it either.
<aveilleux> switchgirl: I made my own Ubuntu version just because of that ;-)
<switchgirl> i think it breaks EU directives
<aveilleux> switchgirl: What
<switchgirl> not being able to block breaks a few eu directives - if it where commecial
<switchgirl> ie eu law
<aveilleux> switchgirl: http://ubuntu-minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/2010/06/why-umd.html  /shameless_self_promotion
<stlsaint> aveilleux: are you josh peterson?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Negatory. My name is Anthony Veilleux.
<ibuclaw> aveilleux, you use a script?
<ibuclaw> ugh... >..>#
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: ping
<ibuclaw> aveilleux, while I'm not a fan of "script to install software for you", only thing I'll note is that you use aptitude
<ibuclaw> which may be removed in 10.10 Desktop edition
<ibuclaw> but kept in Server
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, word up?
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: i somehow jacked up my sudoers in a fedora vm and im not sure how to fix it?
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, don't you have a root account in Fedora?
<stlsaint> yes and usually i would just stick with it but i was trying to try and add my user account to it for giggles i guess since i usually just use root
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, so you can't 'su root' ?
<stlsaint> i can do everything as root but i cant sudo anything under my user account (stlsaint)
<ibuclaw> visudo
<aveilleux> ibuclaw, removing aptitude? Why?
<ibuclaw> aveilleux, there's an abundance of tools for installing software, and aptitude is a bit of a "power-users" tool anyway.
<aveilleux> ibuclaw: I know, that's why I use it
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, you should use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<stlsaint> yea i guess thats route im going to have to take
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, it's the only route you _should_ take. ;)
<ibuclaw> at the bottom of the file:
<ibuclaw> stlsaint ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ibuclaw> if it opens in vi, use :wq to save and quite
<ibuclaw> visudo will then parse and check the file for errors
<ibuclaw> all checked out, it then writes the file to /etc/sudoers
<ZachK_> hello Commodore64
<zkriesse> welcome cavalliloco
<cavalliloco> ah, hi
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: ask your question here so all may help
<cavalliloco> well, story goes
<cavalliloco> downloaded latest release of ubuntu
<cavalliloco> on lenovo 3000 N200
<cavalliloco> booted the cs
<cavalliloco> cd
<aveilleux> cacalliloco: One line, please
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: do you know why a application would be installed but not be read by the OS?
<cavalliloco> hi, I can not install ubuntu on my lenovo 3000 n200, phyton (installer included) throws exceptions, can anyone help or direct me to proper channel?
<stlsaint> cavalliloco: what error are you getting thats preventing you from installing?
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, what do you mean?
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: im going to post screenshot
<cavalliloco> stlsaint: when I run the installer with -v I get some strane errors from final AB something module
<cavalliloco> stlsaint: did google it, and just got some simillar errors, not same, with patch for python itself that just adds exception handeling
<zkriesse> sorry
<zkriesse> internet cut out on me
<cavalliloco> stlsaint: apart from installer, I've tried also to run sudoku (python as well) with no luck, just exception on different module and different include line (I believe it was os, but not sure)
<aveilleux> cavalliloco: Have you tried the ncurses (alternate) installer?
<Commodore64> ZachK_ hello
<cavalliloco> aveilleux: ehm no, but, even If I install it, I still need workging python to use it
<Commodore64> zkriesse: hello
<zkriesse> Commodore64: And how are you today/what brings ya here?
<Commodore64> Linux of course brings me here
<aveilleux> cavalliloco: Yes but getting Ubuntu running should be a priority
<cavalliloco> aveilleux: is d-i python?
<aveilleux> cavalliloco: I have no idea
<cavalliloco> aveilleux: k, thanks, I'll try, and come back here if all else fails
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/232/parallelserror.png
<zkriesse> Commodore64: Cool....looking to join any teams?
<Commodore64> zkriesse: soccer team ? ^^
<zkriesse> Commodore64: Ubuntu Teams
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, oh... lol
<ibuclaw> kernel sources is not the name of the package =)
<Commodore64> zkriesse: what are the goals of Ubuntu Teams ?
<stlsaint> ?
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, is it yum install kernel-sourcecode ?
<zkriesse> Commodore64: Well All of the teams try to promote and advocate the Ubuntu Mission
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: is it kernel-devel?
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: oh sourcescode?
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: i will try
<zkriesse> Commodore64: but there are many different teams which have a different mission such as the Ubuntu Beginners Team (This Channel)
<ibuclaw> am no ood with fedora package names =)
<ibuclaw> *good
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: nope, no sourcecode package
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: i know that there is a source-devel package but that didnt install the package needed
<Commodore64> zkriesse: I'm from France, and my english is not so fluent I guess
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, perhaps it is kernel-devel then...
<zkriesse> Commodore64: well what do you mean?
<zkriesse> Commodore64: you haven't asked much
<ibuclaw> I need to dash off anyway
<zkriesse> Commodore64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<zkriesse> Commodore64: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Commodore64> zkriesse: I have to think about it....it is a good project
<zkriesse> heya paultag
<paultag> heyya zkriesse
<paultag> zkriesse, love the new nick
<zkriesse> paultag: still talking about that eh?
<zkriesse> paultag: jezsh
<paultag> zkriesse, hey man, looks a lot better
<zkriesse> paultag: ok
<paultag> zkriesse, anywho
 * zkriesse will be back soon
<paultag> zkriesse, how's things
<paultag> zkriesse, kk, cheers
<yvan300> paultag, sorry, can i come back?
<paultag> stlsaint, come backkk
<stlsaint> paultag: LOL....YOU KICKED ME!!!! :p
<paultag> heh
<paultag> hell yeah I did stlsaint
<stlsaint> i didnt even know it!!! WHERE IS MOHI!!
<paultag> he left stlsaint
<paultag> stlsaint, he knew the hell that you would have gave him
<stlsaint> see i tried to let mohi off for awhile without bashing him but i see he wants some more! >:)
<ekseniks> Hi guys
<aveilleux> Hello ekseniks
<ekseniks> I'm running 10.04 and i need help stopping X server so i can install nvidia drivers
<aveilleux> ekseniks: Reboot into "failsafe mode"
<aveilleux> Er
<ekseniks> hehe.. umm.. how :)
<aveilleux> ekseniks: get to the GRUB prompt, THEN failsafe. not GNOME failsafe.
<aveilleux> ekseniks: I believe if you mash Spacebar while the computer's loading, the GRUB prompt will show up. Someone confirm for me?
<paultag> not with grub 2 aveilleux
<paultag> ekseniks, ctrl + alt + f1 ( don't do it yet )
<paultag> ekseniks, log in as your administrative user, and run sudo stop gdm
<paultag> ekseniks, then when you want to bring it back in, sudo start gdm
<paultag> ekseniks, beware! if you use wifi, you won't have nm-applet
<paultag> ekseniks, you should be able to install the driver, run nvidia-xconfig and do a restart on gdm
<ekseniks> ah yes.. i did that earlier but it says something about gdm being upstart? and fails
<paultag> ekseniks, yeah, that's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paultag> ekseniks, upstart is using start / stop / restart script
<paultag> ekseniks, and it should not fail
<paultag> ekseniks, the rc.d script should call "restart" "start" or "stop"
<paultag> ekseniks, anywho, you can do it with gdm / x online and config x11 after you install the module
<ekseniks> ah ok.. i'll give it a shot... thanks guys!
<paultag> ekseniks, sure thing, good luck!
<drubin> paultag: last tweet was insane
<paultag> drubin, source: collinp
<collinp> Hm?
<paultag> drubin, fucking _insane_!!! mirite?!!
<paultag> collinp, I tweeted unreal ircd
<collinp> Ah.
<drubin> wow collinp you are like the local awesome news server
 * drubin keeps finding collinp's tweets
<drubin> and not giving him credit
<drubin> collinp: sorry about that
<collinp> Luckily, my UnrealIRCd was ran in a completely walled-off account, so it's unlikely anyone could plant something on my server.
<collinp> For the rest of the idiots out there that didn't do that, you had might as well reinstall your system.
<drubin> collinp: +1
<drubin> if your system was comprismed or you think it was take it off line!
<drubin> turn it off. 1) backup 2) dd 3) format/reinstall 4) restore data you know is safe
<collinp> I've made sure that my boxes are nearly bulletproof.
<collinp> Sure, if you managed to get root access, then it's already screwed, but you can't do much damage without it.
<paultag> collinp, selinux ftw
<paultag> collinp, you can make it so root can't do shit unless you boot up without selinux
<drubin> paultag: but that makes admining normal non production servers impossible
<drubin> ;/
<paultag> drubin, well duh :)
<drubin> hehe
<paultag> drubin, I only manage prod servers :)
<paultag> drubin, did you see my datacenter?
<drubin> LMAO
<drubin> paultag: no
<paultag> drubin, I work in a big datacenter as a UNIX admin
<drubin> does any one have any exprience with HIGH HIGH latency wireless APN
<paultag> drubin, it's in an old church
<paultag> drubin, http://www.computerworld.com/common/images/article/unlikely_data_centers/BC_datacenter_lg.jpg
<paultag> drubin, http://www.eypaedesign.com/resources/projects/70_1.jpg
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-13
<drubin> my wireless is slower then accessing it over GPRS
<paultag> drubin, it's now filled with more RHEL servers then I can count with more VPSs then I can count
<paultag> drubin, and I have full sudo on all the boxes >:D
<drubin> wtf you work as a sys admin are you finiished studying?
<paultag> drubin, no
<drubin> kk
<paultag> drubin, just a summer gig. They saw my resume and head hunted me
<drubin> just thought I missed something
<paultag> drubin, nah
<paultag> drubin, they gave me a kickass laptop :3
<stlsaint> paultag: hehe, thats where you work?
<drubin> paultag: that is a pic of a chick! what happened over the summer
<paultag> stlsaint, yup
<paultag> drubin, hahaha, that's a stock photo
<paultag> drubin, if they showed the real unix admins no one would look at it
<paultag> stlsaint, we call that the bridge :)
<drubin> paultag: true!
<drubin> lolz paultag
<paultag> drubin, it's kickass
<yvan300> paultag, though u were gonna take a nap???
<paultag> yvan300, yeah, but then drubin ping'd me, and we are having a nice conversation
<drubin> any how any one have access point experience
<paultag> drubin, no :/
<drubin> I am out of ideas why ssh lags... but has a ping latency of like 0.1ms
<yvan300> :|
<drubin> paultag.sleep(enoughTimeToMakeHimHappy());
<paultag> drubin, :)
<drubin> paultag: I am off to watch something before bed any one then tomrrow I will debug the stupid AP maybe it is faulty
<drubin> cheers
<paultag> oh drubin
<paultag> drubin, this is our little thing on the datacenter
<paultag> drubin, The machine room houses over 800 computer servers supporting both Academic and Administrative functions, as well as all their supporting equipment,  in a secured area staffed 24/7. It has 150 tons of air conditioning that maintains all equipment running at normal temperatures.  It also has a UPS (uninterrupted power supply) that mantains a 30 minute full load battery backup that protects all the computer systems in the event of
<paultag>  a power failure or power spike. Their is also a 1500 KVW  generator that will support the Data Center in a prolonged outage if necessary.
<paultag> fuck yeahhhh
<paultag> all pressurized as well
<stlsaint> paultag: what does the company do?
<paultag> stlsaint, teaching
<yvan300> paultag, this sounds amazing
<paultag> stlsaint, Boston College
<paultag> yvan300, it's my datacenter :)
<stlsaint> aye
<paultag> cheers drubin :)
<paultag> OK, well I'm off
<yvan300> paultag, i swear you're the luckiest guy alive, have you created your dream house yet?
<paultag> later stlsaint, drubin, yvan300
<paultag> yvan300, dude, i'm not lucky
<paultag> yvan300, I'm good
<stlsaint> paultag: l8er
<paultag> later stlsaint
<paultag> cheerio *
<yvan300> paultag, yeah later man
<zkriesse> yvan300: hahah!
<zkriesse> paultag: that link was awesome
<paultag> zkriesse, link?
<paultag> zkriesse, Ohhhhh the yvan300 one
<paultag> zkriesse, yeah , yvan300 decided to be an ass that day. I think he cried after
<zkriesse> paultag: it was hilarious
<paultag> zkriesse, why thank you
<yvan300> paultag, dude, why?
<paultag> now, off to bed for real
<paultag> yvan300, shits and giggles?
<paultag> dude u teabag my nuts
<paultag> kk, 'later all
<yvan300> paultag, WHAT????
<zkriesse> LOL
<paultag> for real
<collinp> paultag: dude u teabag my nuts
<collinp> Haha, I remember that.
<paultag> collinp, http://www.qdb.us/297078
<yvan300> paultag, stop it , come on man
<paultag> ye
<paultag> well I'm off anywho
<zkriesse> that's freakin hilarious
<zkriesse> collinp: ping
<ekseniks> hey guys last thing before i go to bed... is there a way to have a button that activates my screen saver?
<yvan300> zkriesse, yes, it is
<collinp> zkriesse: Pong.
<paultag> ekseniks, gnome-screensaver-command -l
<zkriesse> collinp: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam
<paultag> ekseniks, put that in a launch script
<zkriesse> more importantly the meeting time header
<collinp> Nicely done.
<ekseniks> ta
<zkriesse> collinp: next time you need to change it go to the header page and just change the time
<zkriesse> collinp: need a link for the time converter?
<paultag> that looks familiar zkriesse ....
<zkriesse> collinp: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedform.html is what you use
<zkriesse> paultag: hmm?
<paultag> I've seen that header before
<paultag> hummmm
<zkriesse> ah
<paultag> no matter
<paultag> looks great
<paultag> awwwwww
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<zkriesse> lol
 * zkriesse wants ops too!
<paultag> he was supposed to kick yvan300
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<zkriesse> fine i'll kick him
<paultag> zkriesse, you have a snowball's chance in hell for that
<zkriesse> paultag: shutup
<paultag> :D
<zkriesse> LOL
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, nice :)
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: :P
<paultag> :)
<zkriesse> paultag: why do i have a little chance dude?
<paultag> zkriesse, because irc ops is something rarely given out to a new member
<yvan300> paultag, that's why i play rambow in ur mom's forest
<zkriesse> yvan300: shut up dude
<paultag> zkriesse, you have to be around for at least a year, and never ask for it :)
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> I see
<paultag> zkriesse, that's how I got +o
<yvan300> :)
 * zkriesse is off to somewhere
<paultag> and DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Yes paultag?
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, what?
<collinp> DarkwingDuck: Don't abuse your powers.
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> collinp, I told him to test it
<DarkwingDuck> collinp: trust me I wont
<paultag> collinp, I just set up his flags
<collinp> paultag: Oh, ok.
<zkriesse> welcome nuboon2age
<drubin> can haz opz? :) lolz
<enderandpeter> Say, might anyone be able to help me with a quick xorg.conf question...?
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: I may be able to help
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: Also, is your name a reference to the Wiggin brothers?
<enderandpeter> Specifically, someone gave me an alternate configuration, and I'm quite the novice and I don't know how to implement it. I'm using Lucid on a PPC. And yes, it's a reference to the Wiggin brothers.
<enderandpeter> They're two peas in a pod, if you ask me. But anyway, I read in an Ubuntu guide that post 9.04 versions keep X config info in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d There's no xorg.conf file in there at the moment. If I create the file there, will my computer adhere to it when I reboot?
<stlsaint> autopsy: anyone know how to install kernel-source in ubuntu
<stlsaint> sorry bout the name there
<stlsaint> i tried linux-kernel-headers alread
<stlsaint> y
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: As far as I know, creating an xorg.conf will override any of the modular settings in xorg.conf.d.
<aveilleux> stlsaint: You mean the Linux kernel source?
<drubin> stlsaint: apt-get source linux-kernel ?
<enderandpeter> I see. So I should create this new xorg.conf in the xorg.conf.d directory?
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: To generate an xorg.conf file, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enderandpeter> Well... in my haste I went ahead and just made the xorg.conf file in the xorg.conf.d directory, and now Ubuntu starts up in command line mode... That's a step up from it previously not displaying anything after booting...
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: command-line doesn't utilize xorg....
<enderandpeter> Indeed. It appears that X now doesn't want to starting or something... Perhaps it didn't like the conf file?
<aveilleux> enderandpeter: it should just be in /X11, not /X11/xorg.conf.d
<enderandpeter> Okay... I will move the xorg.conf file up a directory, restart, and see what happens...
<marine1> just purchased a hp 4500 print,fax,copy and scan d/l drivers and not printing test page successfully
<ddecator> marine1: do you know what driver it is using?
<marine1> ddecator: how do I tell
<marine1> ddecator: it located the drivers when I installed the usb cable and I just followed the instructions..
<ddecator> marine1: do you have hplip installed?
<marine1> ddecator: not sure
<marine1> ddecator: i don't think so
<ddecator> marine1: try running 'sudo apt-get install hplip' in a terminal. if it's already installed, it will tell you
<marine1> ddecator: hplip is already the newest version.
<ddecator> ok, so that's a good start
<ddecator> marine1: when you try to print a test page, do you get any errors?
<marine1> ddecator: no the pop-up says the test page is finished printing and nothing printed
<ddecator> hm, i know i've run into that before, but i can't remember what the issue was exactly. can you try unplugging the printer from the USB, turning the printer off, then plugging the USB back in, turning the printer on, and try again? (it's crazy, but sometimes this works)
<marine1> ddecator: let me give it awhirl
<marine1> whirl
<enderandpeter> aveilleux: Okay. Now Ubuntu wants to load in low graphics mode. It seems that it can't find the nouveau driver I was asked to use.  I posted my issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507389 by the way, if you'd like to see more details of the error message.
<ddecator> enderandpeter: are you able to use the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<marine1> ddecator: that's a big negative
<ddecator> marine1: hm, i hoped we would get lucky, haha. ok, let me check something real quick
<marine1> ddecator: it's set as my default printer
<enderandpeter> ddecator: I am not sure. I didn't think nvidia made drivers for linux... I've been using what comes with Ubuntu. Whatever it was using when it first rebooted after installation was fine...
<ddecator> marine1: ok, go to System > Administration > Printing, right-click the printer and select Properties, then look at Make and Model. the driver you are using should be after the name of the printer (hpijs for me). can you let me know what it says for you?
<stlsaint> enderandpeter: you are using generic drivers, you should install the proprietary drivers
<ddecator> enderandpeter: nvidia has proprietary drivers for ubuntu but they cannot be included by default, are you able to boot into a graphical environment with all of the menus?
<marine1> ddecator: that was one of the recommended drivers for this(hpijs) but it recommended this one:HP Color LaserJet 4500 v2014.200 Postscript (recommended)
<enderandpeter> ddecator: At the moment I am not. You should check out the history of my issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507389 only because it's too much to type here. Originally, after Ubuntu booted a second time after installation, it would show nothing. Since I was given this custom xorg.conf, it has at least shown me this error.
<marine1> ddecator: I can change the driver, there are several more options including to that have cups and the ppd is generated for those
<ddecator> hm, i don't have that driver (but i don't have a printer with faxing). try clicking 'Change...' and going through the setup. select HP, then the model, then let me know what drivers you have to choose from
<ddecator> enderandpeter: alright, i'll take a look at the forums. i'm not great with graphics issues, but i'll see if i can come up with any ideas
<stlsaint> drubin: ping
<enderandpeter> ddecator: Hey. Any help is immensely appreciated!!
<marine1> ddecator: here are some that are listed: hp color laserjet hpjis(en)
<marine1> ddecator: hp color laserjet 4500 cups+gutenprint v5.2.3 (en)
<marine1> ddecator: hp colr laserjet 4500 foomatic/postscript(en)  and 4500 foomatic/pxlcolor (en)
<ddecator> marine1: if those are all of them, try hpjis (that's what i've had the most success with)
<ddecator> enderandpeter: i replied to your thread
<ddecator> and subscribed
 * ddecator wishes we lived in a world that didn't need printers
<enderandpeter> ddecator: Well, I went ahead and started in low graphics mode, and it doesn't look any different at all. Also, I went to the Ubuntu Software Center, searched for "nouveau" and found a "nouveau-firmware" program to install. Now stlsaint suggests I indeed use proprietary drivers. I would totally prefer that. I'm looking at nvidia's site for my video card...
<ddecator> enderandpeter: if you have a graphical environment, go to System > Adminisration > Hardware Drivers. that will find them automatically
<enderandpeter> ddecator: Yes, I saw! Thank you, sir! I suppose it might be a little faster to talk here, so I'll hang out here for the moment. Let me go there and see if it finds any proprietary drivers...
<ddecator> enderandpeter: sounds good :)
<marine1> ddecator: changing drivers did not work it shows completed in the queue but it's not printing
<ddecator> dang..
<marine1> i also noticed the pop-up notification did not appear when I printed a test page
<ddecator> marine1: one option that has worked for me is to unplug the printer, go to System > Administration > Printing, delete the printer from there, then plug it back in and go through the setup. sometimes something gets corrupted and doing a fresh setup works
<marine1> ddecator: doing it now
<marine1> ddecator: What shuld be the first step after that
<ddecator> marine1: after the setup, try printing something :)
<marine1> ddecator: no I meant adding it
<ddecator> marine1: after deleting the printer? just plug in the printer to the USB with it turned on and it should automatically go through the setup again
<enderandpeter> ddecator: Okay, I used the hardware drivers utility and all it locates is the Broadcom driver for my Airport card (which totally works by the way!!!). Looking at nvida's site, I can't find the driver for a GeForce4 440 Go. So for now, I will install the nouveau-firmware program and see what happens...
<enderandpeter> ddecator:... as it would appear the X is working fine, other than the error message of not finding nouveau when I boot up...
<ddecator> enderandpeter: that's odd, i have a GeForce, but it's a newer model..
<marine1> ddecator: should it be here:parallel:/dev/lp0
<marine1> ddecator: that is the device URI:
<ddecator> that's strange, mine points right to the usb..
<marine1> ddecator: i also tried printing a test page and it says processing
<enderandpeter> ddecator: You also have a Powerbook G4? Perhaps it's a nicer one :)
<ddecator> marine1: with the printer plugged into the USB and turned on, click 'Change...' next to the URI and see if it lists the printer as one of the devices
<ddecator> enderandpeter: no, i have an hp pavilion laptop :)
<marine1> ddecator: it did and I changed it accordingly and the mystery still exists
<ddecator> marine1: and it still shows the job as being done?
<marine1> ddecator: it shows the job printing but it doesn't print
<marine1> ddecator: plus it's my default printer
<marine1> ddecator: x-sane can't find the scanner either???
<ddecator> marine1: unfortunately i'm out of suggestions at this point. you could try the other drives, but i'm not sure how much luck you'll have :/
<marine1> ddecator: thanks buddy is there anyone else with printer experience on here or could you direct me to another channel
<ddecator> marine1: you can try #ubuntu, otherwise someone else here with more experience with printers may get on later
<marine1> let me try that
<iceflatline> All of my printers are networked, but when this happened to me, a reboot was all I needed.
<ddecator> marine1: ^
<phillw> pongs
<phillw> pings a member of UBT
<ddecator> phillw: ?
<phillw> ddecator: is a quick PM okay?
<ddecator> phillw: sure thing
<stlsaint> room poke?
<marine1> dd
<marine1> ddecator: found something
<ddecator> marine1: hm?
<marine1> ddecator: error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/Deskjet_3840?serial=TH46H16266040R
<marine1> error: Device not found
<marine1> ddecator: i  went to the hp site for linux and ran all dependecies and at the end this what was the last error messag
<ddecator> marine1: even if you unplug the printer from the usb, turn it off, plug it back in and turn it on?
<marine1> ddecator: again
<marine1> ddecator: warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.
<marine1> ddecator: does this mean anything to you
<ddecator> marine1: odd...try 'sudo apt-get install hplip-cups' and see if it needs to be installed
<marine1> ddecator:  Couldn't find package hplip-cups
<ddecator> marine1: it's in universe, maybe you don't have that repo activated?
<marine1> ddecator: it's installed in synaptic
<ddecator> marine1: sorry, i'm not sure :(
<marine1> ddecator: no problem
<phillw> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> phillw: pong
<phillw> PM okay ?
<nhandler> Sure
<nhandler> Anytime
<mcarse> hi
<mcarse> can someone help me with a kernel module issue?
<zkriesse> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zkriesse> mcarse: ^^
<mcarse> I am trying to get my drobo with multiple luns running again in Ubuntu 10.04, apparently I need to load scsi_mod, but when I try "modprobe scsi_mod" i get "FATAL: Module scsi_mod not found" where do I find it?
<zkriesse> Hmm
<zkriesse> Desktop Laptop?
<mcarse> server actually
<zkriesse> Ah
<zkriesse> Then I've no idea as I'm quite confused by the server esition
<zkriesse> edition
<mcarse> it was working on 9.04, but I did a clean install to 10.04, and nada
<mcarse> what if we ignore the fact that it is server?
<zkriesse> One sec
<zkriesse> mcarse: Join #ubuntu-ser er
<zkriesse> Dang it
<zkriesse> mcarse: Its #ubuntu-server
<mcarse> thank you
<zkriesse> :)
<zkriesse> Welcome iceflatline
<zkriesse> Welcome RTrev
<RTrev> Hi!
<RTrev> I've never been here before, so thought I should stop by.
<zkriesse> RTrev: Welcome then
<RTrev> Thanks
<zkriesse> I'm zkriesse BT Mentor
<zkriesse> Any questions y got fire away
<RTrev> Just kind of wanted to get the lay of the land.  PhillW suggested I hang out here a bit.
<ddecator> RTrev: ah, are you the one who was trying to sign the CoC?
<RTrev> Yep, and thanks for your help ddecator!!
<ddecator> RTrev: no problem :) i'm guessing you got it figured out then?
<zkriesse> RTrev: Looking to join the Ubuntu Beginners Team maybe?
<zkriesse> And hey ddecator
<phillw> hi RTrev
<RTrev> Yes.  It took all 5 of my brain cells, but I got it done.  And may very well join the team here, if you'll have me.
<ddecator> everyone is welcome :)
<RTrev> Hi Phill
<phillw> i'm not part of UBT
<zkriesse> Ahaha!!! Fresh meat!!!
<zkriesse> Kidding
<RTrev> Not sure I know the difference yet between all the teams and groups.
<ddecator> RTrev: well, if you have any questions, feel free to ask!
<phillw> RTrev: you got your mod priveldges http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29#p150
<RTrev> Oh boy, where to start? :)  Okay, this supplements the forums, I take it?  How would you describe the difference in folks who show up here?
<phillw> RTrev: no, my baby forum has nothing to do with UBT or the ubuntu forums
<ddecator> the forums are one place where some of the team's members help out
<switchgirl> how do i find out what port my DAAP share is on?
<zkriesse> RTrev: Well I'm the wiki lead
<ddecator> switchgirl: hm, i'm not sure to be honest, but someone else probably knows
<RTrev> Okay, is there a URL that talks about all of this somewhere?  I'm a bit confused, and it's been a long day, but I'm definitely interested.
<switchgirl> ddecator, :P thanks
<phillw> RTrev: i did ping you?
<ddecator> RTrev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<ddecator> switchgirl: no problem :p
<RTrev> Ah, perfect.. thanks!
<zkriesse> RTrev: Also, this is the bt's help channel..the team hangs out and chats in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ddecator> zkriesse: btw, -wiki isn't listed on there...
<zkriesse> ddecator: Its not?
<ddecator> zkriesse: in the first IRC list
<zkriesse> ddecator: Damnit..have to fix that
<ddecator> !language > zkriesse
<ubot2> zkriesse, please see my private message
<ddecator> :p
<zkriesse> ddecator: You ass
<ddecator> heh, i didn't make that rule ;)
<RTrev> @Phill, you pinged me?  Might have been one of those beeps I heard while my wife came in to ask me something.  Sorry.  Multi-tasking. :)
<phillw> RTrev: pinged again?
<RTrev> Tried to answer..?
<RTrev> I'll do some reading, and then come back.. appreciate the welcome!
<zkriesse> RTrev: :D
<RTrev> Okay, nice meeting you folks.. be back when I've had some sleep and can make a bit more sense. ;-)
 * phillw permission to pop into the team room?
<pedro3005> lol phillw come in already
<stlsaint> room poke?
<zkriesse> room poke back stlsaint
<stlsaint> zkriesse: you use virtualization any?
<zkriesse> stlsaint: meaning a VM?
<stlsaint> yea
<zkriesse> nope sorry
<stlsaint> cool
<zkriesse> i can see if i can find a doc for it for ya though
 * zkriesse is a doc guy!
<stlsaint> zkriesse: naw dont worry about it
<zkriesse> stlsaint: you sure?
<zkriesse> stlsaint: hey you want to join the UBT WIki FG?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: i was joined under starcraftman, then so much changed happened that i had sorta left things alone
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> well i'm the wiki lead now so if go questions ask me
<stlsaint> phillw_away: please dont use name changes to show your status as away
<stlsaint> phillw_away: all irc clients have away log capabilities
<phillw> stlsaint: sorry, i do log out of UBT before i move to away, I was just discussing how it is 21 people stay shown as logged on here
<zkriesse> hello ekseniks
<paultag> stlsaint, hahaha, we were just talking about it
<stlsaint> paultag: have you ever used parallels? (virtualization)
<paultag> no stlsaint :(
<stlsaint> hrm, how do you track down an error when the logs dont tell you anything??
<paultag> stlsaint, not sure :/
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<zkriesse> great topic paultag
<paultag> zkriesse, thanks :)
<paultag> zkriesse, some prospective members ( *caught* phillw ) were under the impression that -team is invite only
<paultag> be sure to let him know he is welcome
<zkriesse> paultag: lol
<zkriesse> paultag: that's funny
<zkriesse> paultag: ok dude i'm out for the night
<paultag> l8r sk8r
<zkriesse> paultag: back in the mornin
<sabqat9> can anyone give me some basic tips to get started with ubuntu server
<sabqat9> i thought i would be using a graphical interface but this is all in command line and i am totally lost
<sabqat9> i am a new linux ubuntu user
<sabqat9> i spoke to some ubuntu users earlier today and they all encouraged me to get going - its easy and there will be no problem
<sabqat9> is there anyone out there?
<pedro3005> hey sabqat9
<holstein> i started doing tasks in the command line
<holstein> on my desktop box
<holstein> really ANY task
<holstein> i would google, ripping CD command line ubuntu
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> and just start trying to do things over there
<holstein> i got a server box running, and i ssh to it and update it or whatever
<holstein> its running an icecast server
<collinp> I learned - learn - as I go.
<holstein> i really dont mess with it much now that its up
<sabqat9> my trouble is i am a newbie at linux and ubuntu and the command line is really scaring me
<holstein> sabqat9: do you have test equimpment?
<holstein> or virtualbox?
<holstein> or another VM?
<holstein> your going ot make some mistakes
<holstein> and thats cool
<holstein> but its nothing to be scared of
<holstein> what do you want a server for?
<holstein> what tasks?
<collinp> You really shouldn't be touching servers in the first place unless you know how to administrate one effectively.
<holstein> but, if its a local file server
<holstein> or print server or something
<holstein> that would be OK to play with
<holstein> to learn
<holstein> dont you think?
<sabqat9> it will be just a simple file server for two people - two computers - with windows in both
<collinp> Aye. But this person has absolutely no experience with the CLI at all. I would think running a server would be a little advanced for that.
<collinp> Yeah, after using the CLI for a while, you could try a local server or something similar.
<holstein> sabqat9: i learned a lot from using freeNAS
<holstein> that would do what you talking about
<holstein> and its got a web-gui
<collinp> There's also samba.
<holstein> sambe on a desktop box would work even
<sabqat9> for a newbie with little linux experience - actually no linux experience - would tinkering with freenas be the way to go then
<stlsaint> sabqat9: the best way to go is to learn on your current machine using cli...
<holstein> samba* ^^
<stlsaint> sabqat9: start small with learning to get into different directorys, moving files, copying files etc
<sabqat9> what is your suggestion for setting up a samba box - are there any straight forward ways of doing this
<stlsaint> yea get a old desktop somewhere/throw linux on it and samba and start learning...
<stlsaint> there are guides (quite alot actually) for samba setup
<collinp> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<collinp> There's also this, but it seems more complex than is necessary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sabqat9> the thing is - i only have three computer boxes and two monitors - i don't exactly have extra cash to throw around - so i wanted to setup two office computers for word processing, email and web and be able to access a headless file server that could store all my work files
<stlsaint> sabqat9: right, hence i said use on old desktop system for home server
<stlsaint> sabqat9: throw an extra hdd or two in it and you should be fine...you may need to restart every once in awhile but thats no big deal since its not a big production server
<stlsaint> night all
<sabqat9> just to clear my situation - i have two new systems both have - dual core with 4gb ram, running windows - then i have my old system which is a 1.8ghz with 768 ram
<sabqat9> its the old system i want to convert into a headless file server
<binaryme> sabqat9:  load ubuntu on it a setup fiel sharing (samba).. it's not hard to do
<binaryme> er fiel = file
<sabqat9> then can i remove the monitor for that system?
<binaryme> sabqat9:  once you have ubuntu installed, create a "shared" folder somewhere and right click on it: slect file sharing  and follow the prompts.
<binaryme> sabqat9:  yes, you can then remove the monitor.  you can use "remote desktop" to access it from your win pc if needed
<sabqat9> you understand that i am an alien from another planet that has never used linux before - i am capable of figuring things out for myself - do you think a task like this is in the scope of a newbie like me?
<holstein> totally
<binaryme> sabqat9: one step a lot of people miss:  once you have ubuntu installed and a folder shared (see above), you need to create a samba user.
<binaryme> sabqat9: if you are even reasonably tech savy (you are or you wouldn't be on here), you'll be fine
<sabqat9> i have looked at samba enough times to think that it is possible but now you have throw "remote desktop" into this equation - does that require any special setup or complications on my part?
<binaryme> sabqat9: just install ubuntu  (remove/backup any data on that machine that you want to keep first).
<collinp> You can run a samba server completely headless - no remote desktop, nothing.
<collinp> Remote Desktop is similar to it's equivalent on Windows that I can't remember the name of right now - probably the same name.
<collinp> But it's useless if you're not using a GUI.
<binaryme> sabqat9: no, it's easy.  you just enable it on one of the menus  (it just make management a bit easier - no carrying monitors around), but it is NOT required
<collinp> Also, if you install a sshd and insist upon using a GUI, you can enable Xorg Forwarding and use the GUI over a SSH session.
<binaryme> collinp: thats why I suggested ubuntu (desktop), not 'server'
<binaryme> sabqat9: have you ever used VNC?
<collinp> Hmm. Then I leave this to you :).
<collinp> ...huh, I thought I fixed this before?
<binaryme> collinp: not trying to "go one better", just trying to keep it simple for a newby
<holstein> vnc to a headless desktop install might be less foriegn
* collinp changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<sabqat9> guys - i appreciate you help - but i think i will take collinp earlier advice and some of binaryme and just install basic ubuntu - learn the ropes and go from there - i shouldn't start hurdling when i haven't learned how to walk yet
<holstein> you can run it in vitual box
<holstein> thats easy
<holstein> and you can save 'snapshots'
<holstein> and really screw it all up
<holstein> and revert
 * holstein 's on a new keyboard
<holstein> virtual box*
<binaryme> collinp: I didn't intend to "take over"... just trying to be helpful.  I'll leave it up to you...    leaving now.
<collinp> Oh, don't worry about that.
<collinp> You probably have more experience than I do with file servers, as I generally use either FTP or HTTP for file hosting.
<collinp> You didn't "take over", either. We both did our parts to help :).
<N1mo> hello
<pedro3005> Hi
<N1mo> i need some help
<N1mo> how ti  confegure ppp through wvdial.conf
<N1mo> anyone ?
<N1mo> anyone ?
<N1mo> anyone ?
<N1mo> help
<pedro3005> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<pedro3005> try that
<N1mo> > Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.
<N1mo> --> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.
<N1mo> --> Check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf.
<N1mo> --> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.
<N1mo> --> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.
<N1mo> --> Check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf.
<N1mo> --> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.
<N1mo> --> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.
<N1mo> --> Check permissions, or specify a "PPPD Path" option in wvdial.conf.
<N1mo> log file
<N1mo> i had wvdial and gnome-ppp in my system
<N1mo> it dials
<N1mo> but this what happens
<nUboon2Age> question: I'm not sure what I changed, but now my terminals are translucent, like I can see through them to see whatever's behind them.
<nUboon2Age> that makes them unusable.  How can I change this back?
<hobgoblin> Edit - Profile Prefs - Background
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: checking that out now...
<cedric__> Hello ! Somebody knows if it's really interessting to buy a processor with HT (Hyper Threading) for Ubuntu (lucid) ? Thanks
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: that answer makes perfect sense but when I try to set it on solid background it doesn't make any difference.  Could this be related to the gnome theme?
<hobgoblin> not that I know of, but I've not tried all the themes there are... have you been playing with compiz ?
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: I tried to fix it by playing w/ compiz, but couldn't make a diff.  Just now though I tried a different theme, and it made a change.
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: its almost like it over rode some kind of settings.  I don't know which ones they'd be.
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: but at any rate I can read it now.  Thanks for your help!
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: what theme were you using that caused it? I'll have a go with it
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: I think it was Dust and I switched to Eclipse.
<hobgoblin> I'd not expect dust to do that
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: are you seeing the same thing?
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: with d
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: with Dust that is?
<hobgoblin> nope
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: hmmm... i know I changed themes recently.  So I'd have to guess that's when the problem began.  I'm not sure what I had before, but it was probably
<hobgoblin> odd - but if it's ok now I shall just wonder :)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: either Ambience, Ambience Refined (from gnome web site) or UbutuStudio
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: Well thanks. :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<ekseniks> hi guys
<pedro3005> hi
<ekseniks> i installed the new nvidia drivers and now it won't detect my monitor (it did before) should i be worried or should i just let sleeping dogs lie...
<pedro3005> well does your monitor work?
<kd0t> hi
<pedro3005> hi
<kd0t> do scripts have a specific file extension?  im trying to create a start up script
<kd0t> wasnt sure f it needed to be .sh or not?
<pedro3005> nah
<pedro3005> kd0t, just need to make them executable
<kd0t> cool thanks
<geirha> In fact, don't put extensions on scripts
<kd0t> how come?
<kd0t> linux standard or another reason?
<geirha> What's the point? You just have to type out the extension when you want to run it
<kd0t> fair enough
<geirha> you run ls with ls, not ls.elf
<geirha> file /bin/* | grep script
<geirha> Another good reason is, that when you write a script, you do it because you need to acomplish a certain task.
<geirha> Now, say you find out that that task would be done much more efficiently in python for instance ... now you either have a python-script with .sh extension (which is very misleading)
<geirha> or you need to change the extension to .py, and change all places where that script is used
<tpjmiami> hello?
<tpjmiami> new ubuntu user (10.04), i was wondering if i could get some help w/ a sound problem
<switchgirl> tpjmiami, sure
<tpjmiami> since i installed 10.04 i have not been able to use my external microphone (which is connected to a headset) at all, and when i also connect the headset to the jack, i got sound from both the speakers and headset (so no speaker blocking)
<tpjmiami> after a lot of blog reading, here's what i did:
<tpjmiami> i tried uninstalling pulseaudio and activating esound with a bunch of Terminal prompts (you'll have to excuse that I am not too familiar w/ ubuntu syntax)
<switchgirl> paultag, i'm trying to set up a proxy server so my eee can connect to my desktop  i have squid installed and am trying to edit"  url_rewrite_program /usr/bin/squidGuard –c /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf " (following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard)
<paultag> switchgirl, what the fuck?
<tpjmiami> also tried alsamixer
<tpjmiami> in brief, here are the commands i typed:
<paultag> switchgirl, why do you need a proxy?
<tpjmiami> killall pulseaudio
<tpjmiami> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<tpjmiami> sudo apt-get install esound
<tpjmiami> sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
<tpjmiami> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<tpjmiami> the last command didn't work for some reason
<tpjmiami> and i still see pulseaudio under Apps-Sound & Video
<tpjmiami> so i feel that the whole set of processes was somehow not completed correctly
<tpjmiami> sure enough, i have no keyboard sound control, and even system-preferences-sound doesn't work
<paultag> tpjmiami, please keep your posts on one line
<paultag> !pastebin | tpjmiami
<ubot2> tpjmiami: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paultag> switchgirl, what are you trying to do?
<paultag> tpjmiami, sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<tpjmiami> so i followed the following set of commands:
<tpjmiami> sudo apt-get install devscripts build-essential fakeroot
<paultag> tpjmiami, and then use that to enable the mic's volume. Ensure it's plugged in right with `lspci`
<tpjmiami> sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-applets
<tpjmiami> then this:
<tpjmiami> cd ~
<tpjmiami> mkdir build && cd build
<tpjmiami> apt-get source gnome-applets
<tpjmiami> cd gnome-applets-2.28.0
<tpjmiami> then this: gedit debian/rules
<hobgoblin> sigh
<paultag> tpjmiami, last warning, please don't do that
<paultag> hobgoblin, I'm not kicking yet
<paultag> hobgoblin, perhaps a +q
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> morning paultag
<tpjmiami> apologies, just tyring to explain everything i did
<paultag> morning hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> I think
<paultag> !pastebin | tpjmiami
<ubot2> tpjmiami: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<switchgirl> paultag, cus that way i can cache the dns on the desktop and load pages internally
<paultag> switchgirl, that is way overkill for what you want to do
<paultag> switchgirl, I'm guessing the desktop has a wiki card and network card?
<switchgirl> and also than when i am out at the cafe i can hide the ip
<paultag> switchgirl, Oh, nope.
<paultag> switchgirl, that's where it went wrong. Here's why
<paultag> switchgirl, your dekstop has either a 192.168 or 10.x.y.z address
<paultag> switchgirl, those are not IP addresses, they are reserved internal addresses. your Router has something called a routing table, and it routs traffic for each host on each port through it's own port
<paultag> switchgirl, now, if you go outside your router and request 192.168.1.100 it will fail
<switchgirl> it would anyway
<paultag> switchgirl, you ( if anything ) need to set up that server as a proxy right after the modem, and pass through to the router
<switchgirl> 192.168 .... is an internal ip
<paultag> switchgirl, yes, it is
<paultag> switchgirl, that's what I'm explaining to you
<tpjmiami> pautag, after installing padevchooser should i reboot?
<tpjmiami> (just installed as per your prompt)
<paultag> tpjmiami, no
<paultag> tpjmiami, you run it and use that to enable yer mic
<paultag> tpjmiami, but before you do that make sure it's found by linux -- use the command `lsusb` and pastebin it here
<switchgirl> so what to do?
<switchgirl> @ paultag
<tpjmiami> so i type lsusb on terminal?  note that my mic plugs into a mic (NOT a USB) port
<paultag> switchgirl, if you are serious about setting up a proxy / dns chache
<paultag> tpjmiami, Oh, then shit. Nevermind
<paultag> switchgirl, you would have to remove that desktop from the network and set it up as a 24/7 server
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: why did you actually remove pulseaudio?
<paultag> switchgirl, and that would entail a lot
<paultag> switchgirl, it's doable, but you would basically loose a machine
<switchgirl> oh.
<switchgirl> shame
<paultag> switchgirl, aye
<tpjmiami> hobgob: some blogs mentioned that pulseaudio in ubuntu 10.04 cannot recognise external mics, and that esound was better for this
<tpjmiami> anyway
<paultag> switchgirl, what you _could_ do
<paultag> switchgirl, is set up a vpn on the desktop and vpn to the house, but again, that's really hard to setuo
<tpjmiami> i have the pulse audio icon on upper right
<paultag> setup
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: so is padevchooser finding the mic
<tpjmiami> how do i get it to find external mic?
<paultag> tpjmiami, it would show as your soundcard's input
<paultag> tpjmiami, hobgoblin here knows what he's doing :D
<switchgirl> sudo aptitude remove squid
 * hobgoblin is making some tea and having a smoke back in a minute
<tpjmiami> don't know where to go on padevchooser... very new at this guys
<tpjmiami> i've got the upper right icon and a pulldown menu
<tpjmiami> got no clue what to do next
<zkriesse> nhandler: pinf
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: I'll be back in a moment
<tpjmiami> ok
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: while you're waiting - run lspci in a terminal and find what soundcard you have please - if you;r enot sure pastebin it - you were given the paste info a couple of times above :)
<tpjmiami> good news is i have pulseaudio volcontrol too
<tpjmiami> (and keyboard vol control)
<tpjmiami> hob: tried the pastebin link, really don't understand it, sorry
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: do you know what soundcard you have?
<tpjmiami> just tell me what part of the long response to lspci i should look for
<tpjmiami> (to tell u about soundcard)
<hobgoblin> multimedia possibly
<tpjmiami> is it Audio Device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Def Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: probably - run this sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&lspci |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> when it's finished there will be an url - let's have that please
<tpjmiami> you mean type that whole sudo line until pastebinit?
<hobgoblin> hang on a mo - let's get as much info as we can
<tpjmiami> so what exactly do i type?   sorry if it's a dumb question but i just want to be 100% sure
<hobgoblin> run this command - all in one go - copy and paste it
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&lspci |pastebinit &&aplay -l |pastebinit && dpkg -l pulse* |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: you'll get 3 urls - paste them here - make it all in one line
<tpjmiami> no urls yet, just asking if i wanna continue installing 2 packages
<tpjmiami> say y?
<hobgoblin> yep
<tpjmiami> the 3 urls are:
<tpjmiami> pastebin.com/3gfWp55w
<tpjmiami> pastebin.com/FxW6HytZ
<tpjmiami> pastebin.com/8gNBw2sz
<tpjmiami> what should i do now?
<hobgoblin> tpjmiami: so all sound is working ok except finding the mic
<tpjmiami> yes, plus the headset does NOT block out the speakers
<tpjmiami> am i still on the channel?  got disc
<hobgoblin> yes you are back
<tpjmiami> so that's my situation
<hobgoblin> so - padevchooser - volume control - opens a box - input devices - does it show th mic?
<tpjmiami> no, when i go to apps-sound-device chooser i get an upper right icon
<tpjmiami> with pulldown menu
<tpjmiami> no box
<tpjmiami> no menu option says input devices
<tpjmiami> Default server/sink/source
<tpjmiami> etc
<tpjmiami> sound familiar?
<hobgoblin> volume control - open that - input devices tab
<hobgoblin> check the default source as well
<tpjmiami> ok, port is set to mic 1
<tpjmiami> other options are mic 2 and line in
<tpjmiami> no default source set
<tpjmiami> or for clarification
<hobgoblin> you need to set one then - try tyhem all one at a time I guess - in the volume control - check the vols against the input devices
<tpjmiami> default source is selected, but can't find other
<tpjmiami> both left and right input vols  set to 150
<tpjmiami> just tried all 3 and speaking into mic, nothing happening
<tpjmiami> i don't even know if any of the 3 is detecting my external mic
<tpjmiami> very confused here
<tpjmiami> on what to do next
<hobgoblin> probably because you followed whatever blog you followed - have you got the link to that
<tpjmiami> well it was like that to begin with, so doubt the commands i used from the blogs did this
<tpjmiami> been this way since i had ubuntu
<hobgoblin> yea - but you didn;t have pasdevchooser or maybe not know what to do to get the thing working - if you don't ant to give me the link so I can see what you did then fine - I have lots I can be doing here at home
<zkriesse> Joeb454: ping
<zkriesse> hello goodtime
<goodtime> hello
<goodtime> this miro thingy kinds stinks
<zkriesse> what?
<goodtime> and it defaulted its self auto
<zkriesse> What is "Miro"
<goodtime> miro gets downloads and plays them  torrent tracker
<goodtime> it has its own dl too
<goodtime> i found it in the softwear center
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> Then I'd know nothing about it as I don't download through torrents
<zkriesse> fulldarkness: welcome!
<goodtime> i need a newsgroup
<goodtime> and credit
<goodtime> lolo
<kdotj> hey people
<goodtime> hey
<zkriesse> 18VAA1J7M: Welcome
<18VAA1J7M> zkriesse, jaja
<malev> hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> hello malev
<kryptic> having problems gettn ma contacts available to me offline in 10.04 any help?
<aveilleux> kryptic: Contacts of what?
<kryptic> forgot to add mail contacts in evolution
<kryptic> aveilleux cud u help?
<aveilleux> kryptic: Looks like a bug in Evolution https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/504980
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 504980 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution Mail no offline contacts (affects: 3) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<aveilleux> Thanks, ubot2.
<kryptic> thanks
<aveilleux> You're welcome, kryptic
<zkriesse> Joeb454: ping
<debnewb> Can someone help. I can't install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-22-generic
<aveilleux>  debnewb: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<debnewb> ubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> debnewb: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-22-generic is a very old package, and hasn't been in Ubuntu since Hardy (8.04)
<debnewb> oh, do I need to update my kernel?
<aveilleux> debnewb: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules will install the latest version
<aveilleux> debnewb: What do you need linux-restricted-modules for?
<debnewb> I can't get my nvidia card to work
<debnewb> I read on this site I needed them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zkriesse> hello suprengr
<aveilleux> debnewb: is linux-headers installed?
<debnewb> there are 3 of them in synaptic linux-headers-2.6.32-22, linux-headers-general and linux-headers-2.6.32-22-general
<debnewb> linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic sorry.
<aveilleux> debnewb: Install the first one
<debnewb> those 3 are install already.  should I remove the other 2?
<aveilleux> debnewb: No.
<debnewb> well I'm completely stumped
<aveilleux> debnewb: What hardware?
<debnewb> I've been reading everything I can find and trying all the different solutions, since early this morning.
<debnewb> Geforce 2 ultra
<aveilleux> debnewb: Last I checked cards that old didn't need a binary driver
<aveilleux> debnewb: Did you blacklist Nouveau?
<debnewb> yes
<aveilleux> debnewb: Paste the output of lspci | grep -i nvidia please?
<ekseniks> hey guys
<ekseniks> umm..
<debnewb> http://pastebin.com/vmcXi2gp
<aveilleux> !topic |ekseniks
<ubot2> ekseniks: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<aveilleux> Oops. Wrong one.
<zkriesse> lol aveilleux
<aveilleux> I don't remember the right command D:
<ekseniks> i don't know if this a bad thing but i think i can see y'alls IP addy :/
<zkriesse> ekseniks: what?
<aveilleux> ekseniks: That's the hostmask. That doesn't matter.
<ekseniks> like when someone joins
<zkriesse> ekseniks: oh hostmask doesn't matter
<ekseniks> oh ok cool..
<zkriesse> ekseniks: look at mine
<ekseniks> ye you don't have it :P
<ekseniks> aveilleux, you have it :)
<aveilleux> ekseniks: I know.
<zkriesse> aveilleux: you should request a cloak in #freenode
<aveilleux> zkreisse: I'll get around to it. My IP address is publicly available through a ping of sublevel21.com.
<zkriesse> aveilleux: ah
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: welcome
<ekseniks> so guys being new to this, is there a way you can play games decently? like games not built for linux
<aveilleux> ekseniks: WINE
<ekseniks> does it have support for directx and stuff?
<aveilleux> ekseniks: Kind of.
<ekseniks> :/ my pc isn't exactly a perfect gaming rig :/
<aveilleux> ekseniks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29  also http://appdb.winehq.org/
<aveilleux> Quick question. Is it possible to create a CLI LiveCD, and if so, how?
<Anotheridiot> hullo
<Anotheridiot> Im looking for some help installing a patch from launchpad
<iceflatline> aveilleux: you might try remastersys
<aveilleux> iceflatline: Doesn't support pure CLI. It operates on a CLI, but the resulting LiveCD is not.
<iceflatline> ahh.. I understand what you're asking for now. Nevermind then :)
<paultag> Ahha Anotheridiot
<paultag> Anotheridiot, you did ask in here
<Anotheridiot> I did,
<Anotheridiot> Thanks paultag
<paultag> Anotheridiot, can you send me a copy of the patch?
<paultag> Anotheridiot, just so I know what format it's in
<Anotheridiot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/367175?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 367175 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "thunderbird not using indicator applet (affects: 72) (dups: 1) (heat: 430)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Anotheridiot> Thats the bug Im looking at
<Anotheridiot> and the patch is listed at : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/46519932/desktop.patch
<Anotheridiot> Other than manually creating the files which I am way too rusty at I cant think how else to do it
<paultag> Anotheridiot, I take it you don't manage this package?
<Anotheridiot> no I dont
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Anotheridiot, this looks like a patch on the debian config directory ( debian/ )
<Anotheridiot> basically Im new to ubunty
<Anotheridiot> keep typoing that *ubuntu
<paultag> Anotheridiot, so you can checkout the dsc and apply this patch and do a build on it
<paultag> Anotheridiot, where did you come from?
<Anotheridiot> Been a general networking geek for the last 15 odd years - OS wise windows background
<paultag> kk
<paultag> Anotheridiot, so the way this works:
<paultag> Anotheridiot, the applications don't come from the author in .exe format, they are in a source format that you ./configure, make and make install
<paultag> Anotheridiot, this lead to sloppyness, so package managers were created ( you can't remove something that is make installed )
<paultag> Anotheridiot, so debian uses a package tool called "dpkg"
<paultag> Anotheridiot, and dpkg contains goodies such as dependencies ( to keep footprint down ) copyright, maintainer and all kinds of other goodies
<paultag> Anotheridiot, this patch would be applied by the debian packager before it creates a .deb
<paultag> Anotheridiot, so it would be best ( unless you want to learn how to package ) to just wait :)
<Anotheridiot> dependencies I get - had a little *nix experience
<paultag> Anotheridiot, aye
<paultag> Anotheridiot, let me see if it's hit any repos for ya
<Anotheridiot> I think RH 6 was my last go at it
<Anotheridiot> probably still have the CD's
<paultag> Anotheridiot, ahha, RHEL uses "rpms"
<paultag> Anotheridiot, we use debs
<Anotheridiot> yeah remember those
<Anotheridiot> so the debs are packages, and the patch is a modification to the package which should be made before the app installation ?
<paultag> Anotheridiot, yeah, it's actually modifing some of that debian only data
<paultag> Anotheridiot, looks like this issue was just fixed upstream
<Anotheridiot> completely silly question - upstream to me is a bandwidth term what does it mean in this context ?
<paultag> Anotheridiot, :)
<paultag> Anotheridiot, upstream means where we got the code from
<paultag> Anotheridiot, so for Ubuntu it's Debian, and for Debian it's the authors
<aveilleux> Anotheridiot, On the development cycle, you are downstream. The developers are upstream.
<paultag> Anotheridiot, and it was fixed by the authors, so it will be put into debian, and then into Ubuntu
<Anotheridiot> ahhh Its like a hierarchy of software dev
<paultag> Anotheridiot, aye :)
<paultag> Anotheridiot, and Debian and Redhat's upstream is the same
<Anotheridiot> got it - thanks
<paultag> kk :)
<Anotheridiot> :)
<Anotheridiot> Off to Bugzilla now by the looks of it :)
<jgws1> what happened to the remote login controls in ubuntu 10
<Silver_Fox_> In what sense jgws1  ?
<Silver_Fox_> And hello ;)
<jgws1> sorry, i'm a slow multi-tasker
<jgws1> im trying to set up my ubuntu 10 as a headless system
<jgws1> stepping away.  will read log later if someone replies to my question.
<geirha> jgws1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<geirha> Or maybe you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<tpjmiami> hello?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<tpjmiami> hi, can't seem to see the other participants on the right side
<tpjmiami> was talking to hobgoblin earlier about a sound issue
<Silver_Fox_> hobgoblin is no longer in this channel tpjmiami
<Silver_Fox_> Can we assist you with the same issue ?
<tpjmiami> would be grateful, thks
<Silver_Fox_> What was the trouble you were experiencing ?
<tpjmiami> firstly, any idea how i can see the other chat participants on the right side of this window?
<Silver_Fox_> Which irc client are you using ?
<tpjmiami> empathy
<tpjmiami> on  ubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: I don't believe Empathy has that capability
<tpjmiami> just had it this afternoon
<ekseniks> xchat ftw
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: Empathy is very immature, I would reccomend XChat+Pidgin.
<Silver_Fox_> irc is supported by empathy
<tpjmiami> anyway, back to the sound issue
<tpjmiami> new ubuntu user, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 a month ago
<tpjmiami> 2 problems w/ external headsets: 1) mic not recognised when plugged into front (non-USB) jack, and 2) headphone wouldn't block out speakers when plugged into its respective jack
<tpjmiami> (empathy is horrible... can't type much w/o window growing incessantly)
<tpjmiami> tried the following:
<tpjmiami> 1) installing device chooser, none of the inputs finds the mic
<tpjmiami> 2) replacing pulseaudio w/ esound entirely, as per this page: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1229804.html
<tpjmiami> 3) ended up w/ neither PA nor esound working at all, no sound control at all, so did this: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377668
<tpjmiami> 4) hobgoblin helped me re-install PA vol ctrl and devchooser
<tpjmiami> so back to square 1
<tpjmiami> can control sound fine
<tpjmiami> but external mic not recognised
<tpjmiami> would just love some guidance here
<tpjmiami> laptop is acer aspire 5050
<tpjmiami> any ideas?
<tenach> Hey! I used to have one of those.
<tenach> Sadly, I have not had anything above 8.04 on it.
<tenach> Hm.
<tpjmiami> tenach:  i can say 9.10 made it run like usain bolt compared to vista
<tpjmiami> 10.04 good too... great video streaming
<tpjmiami> but these little mic issues are very annoying
<tpjmiami> like being able to navigate a satellite but can't add 2+2
<tenach> So it's not the integrated mic, correct?
<tpjmiami> no, the external one (non-USB jack)
<tenach> er, I just caught up on it. You happened to specify as I came in.
<tenach> Plugging into the front mic input then.
<tpjmiami> and again, the headphones don't block out the speakers
<tenach> I had that issue on 8.04.
<tenach> All I ended up doing was muting the speakers and not the headset.
 * tenach goes to look around.
<tpjmiami> any thoughts in the meantime silverfox
<tpjmiami> ?
<Silver_Fox_> Sorry,  just reading logs  tpjmiami
<tpjmiami> no worries, found the right side userlist
<tpjmiami> was minimized next to the scroll bar
<tpjmiami> tenach, did you get those URLs i posted?
<Silver_Fox_> When the headphones are plugged in you still get audio from front speakers yes ?
<tpjmiami> yup
<Silver_Fox_> I have that issue on my laptop
<tpjmiami> and no mic sound sent (fails Skype call test)
<Silver_Fox_> The easiest thing i do is mute the front speaker manually via the volume control
<tenach> tpjmiami, yeah I did.
<tpjmiami> silver_fox: doesn't work, it mutes out the headphones also
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: Did you set the audio profile in System > Preferences > Sound to match what you have? Should be something likt
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: like* analog stereo duplex
<tpjmiami> aveilleux: under which tab?
<tpjmiami> under Hardware-Choose a device to configure, i have INternal audio, analog stereo duplex
<tpjmiami> anyone here?
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: Sorry, went off to eat.
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: That's the correct setting, yeah
<tpjmiami> tenach, still there?
<tpjmiami> aveilleux, still stuck on this
<aveilleux> tpjmiami, what do you have listed under the output tab?
<tpjmiami> under choose a device i have internal audio analog stereo
<tpjmiami> and connector is analog speakers
<aveilleux> tpjmiami: Sorry, what do you mean by "connector"?
<tpjmiami> under Settings for the selected device, in Output
<aveilleux> Uhm.... can you send a screenshot or something? I'm afraid I don't follow exactly what you're saying. http://imgur.com/
<tpjmiami> http://imgur.com/aImtP.jpg
<aveilleux> hm.
<tpjmiami> look wrong?
<tpjmiami> hello?
<switchgirl> anyone else noticed that bbc are fading out on real media streams? http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2009/10/realmedia_an_update.shtml it's a shame as i enjoyed listening to the streams from rhythmbox - the only option is wma and that's unsupported in Linux
<zkriesse> tpjmiami: HI!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-06
<mcw> hello
<mcw> I have a question
<mcw> need help please
<mcw> with just one thing
<mcw> how do I enable compiz permanently
<mcw> I tried compiz --replace that gets it working but only untill you restart
<mcw> is anyone even on?
<mcw> AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!
<mcw> lol
<mcw> mcw,jumps off cliff due to frustration with  Unity
<mcw> fuck it!
<Keith_Lassiter> Hello. I am in the process of installing Ubuntu and need a little assistance please.
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: hey... are you currently actually installing?
<Keith_Lassiter> I downloaded the file and am attempting to mkae the CD
<holstein> AH, ok
<Keith_Lassiter> make*
<holstein> you'll need to actually make a copy
<holstein> using the downloaded iso as the source*
<Keith_Lassiter> According to the directions it tells me I downloaded the ubuntu11.04 from the main page.. and now I have a zip file
<Keith_Lassiter> So I inzipped
<Keith_Lassiter> unzipped
<holstein> shouldnt be a zip... where did you get it?
<Keith_Lassiter> The file that is.. LOOL
<Keith_Lassiter> Also downloaded Infra Recorder
<Keith_Lassiter> BUt can't determine which file I am supposed to use to create the CD
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: im not convinced you have the correct file
<Keith_Lassiter> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<holstein> it should be one file, a something.iso
<Keith_Lassiter> That is what it said when it was downloading.. then when it finished, it came out as a zip file.. Kina wierd actually
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: it might be recognized as something that can be unzipped
<holstein> but, it should have been ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<holstein> nothing weird about it
<holstein> not ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.zip
<holstein> what did you download? ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Keith_Lassiter> I just clicked the link where it said download
<Keith_Lassiter> it showed me the iso file while it was downloading
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: right, look in the /download directory
<holstein> and tell me if you have ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso or not
<holstein> and if not, what do you have?
<Keith_Lassiter> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386
<Keith_Lassiter> jZip archive file (.iso)
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: right, just dont unzip it
<holstein> you have ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso downloaded, and thats what you burn to CD
<Keith_Lassiter> ok, so don't unzip it and create the CD with the zip file?
<holstein> you make a copy of the CD using the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso as the source
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: its not a zip file, but yes
<Keith_Lassiter> ok, it says its a jzip archive file
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: jzip recognizes it as an iso archive, and is offering to extract it
<holstein> but, thats not what you want to do
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: if you extracted it, you can just throw all of that away, and work with the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Keith_Lassiter> OK, another quick question.. the file size is showing 701MGB and the CDs only have 700 in sace.. SHould I use a DVD instead?
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: you can*
<holstein> it *should* be cd sized
<holstein> i would probably try it, and you should get an error if its too big
<holstein> its likely your OS is estimating its size
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: the only reason *not* to burn to DVD is if you cant boot DVD's on the machine in question
<Keith_Lassiter> Gotcha .. ok, I am burning the CD as we speak
<Keith_Lassiter> The idea her eis to try it before I install it
<holstein> yup, try it live
<holstein> see how everthing works, hardware wise
<Keith_Lassiter> So will this thing run all my windows aps and such?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i dought it
<Keith_Lassiter> I have been reading on it and it said something about replaceing my current operating system with htis.
<holstein> you can ask the vendors if they support linux though
<holstein> anyone can write software for linux/ubuntu
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: yup, thats up to you
<holstein> but, running your current windows apps is no the goal
<holstein> the idea is, you probably will find you dont need the windows apps in question*
<Keith_Lassiter> So there should be Linux/Ubuntu aps to replace what I use now then.
<holstein> we have WINE though, which can run a lot of windows apps with varying degrees of success
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: there will be, you just need to learn how to use them
<holstein> OR, look around for linux verions of what you need
<holstein> or get the windows apps to run
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: for most cases, what comes default in ubuntu is plenty
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: i think its important to realize that its not windows
<holstein> nor is it trying to replace or emulate windows
<holstein> ubuntu is a fully functional operating system that any company can choose to write software for and support
<holstein> weather or not it works for you is totally up to you
<Keith_Lassiter> I am finding that out. It appears as though at best I will be running it alongside Windows for some time.
<holstein> but, i think its realistic to go in expecting something differnt
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: lots of folks do
<holstein> dual boot*
<Keith_Lassiter> I have webisites and sales programs that may still require Windows for some of the functions to work correctly. A lot of PHO
<Keith_Lassiter> PHP
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats the P in LAMP :)
<holstein> anyways... do what makes you feel comfortable
<Keith_Lassiter> I appreciate your hel[. Gonna try it out and see how it works
<holstein> please do, ask whatever you need :)
<Keith_Lassiter> I was told by my Service support people from HP that it may even be able to ready my HD that recently crashed
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: how bad?
<holstein> is it still spinning?
<Keith_Lassiter> Windows is saying "No hard drive present".. LOL
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec is what i use
<holstein> as long as the drive can still spin*
<Keith_Lassiter> Haven't taken it out of the laptop. It under warranty and getting ready to ship it off to HP
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: well, you wont get the old HD back anyways
<Keith_Lassiter> So my last backup was a few weeks agoi. Been working out of town.
<Keith_Lassiter> If I am lucky, I can save myself a lot of work.
<holstein> i use photorec either in ubuntu or from a live cd like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Keith_Lassiter> Right, that's why I am going to try to retrieve the info before I ship it to HP.
<holstein> Keith_Lassiter: you can see if ubuntu sees it, but, if its clicking and dying, photorec is probably the best chance
<holstein> i usually get it going, and just let it 'chew' on the data for as long as it needs
<Keith_Lassiter> Is photorec on the ultimatebootCD alredy?
<holstein> yeah, partedmagic is on there
<holstein> has photorec/test disk and all kinds of handy HD tools (and other goodies)
<holstein> someone mentioned this at our LUG the other day http://www.hackfromacave.com/katana.html
<Keith_Lassiter> I will try it.. I have the Blackboot CD which has always doen a good job for me.. but it didn't see the HD
<Stockholm_Angel> tala du svenska?
<head_victim> !se
<ubot2> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bioterror> superwoman! ;)
<ApOgEE> hi all
<s-fox> o/
<johnnylep> hi, i'm fairly new to ubuntu and this is my first time on irc, so apologies in advance for breaking any conventions.  i need to install a specialist mindmapping software, named Sciplore, but it isn't in any repository. i've downloaded it as a zip file, but get stuck there. does anybody know how to install such things?
<geirha> There's no recipe for such things, apart from extracting the archive somewhere, and look for a README or INSTALL file or similar.
<geirha> The site where you found that file might also have documentation on how to proceed.
<johnnylep> thanks geirha, there is some info on the site, but it's too complex for me. i have zero coding skills and little IT skill. i need a dummies guide or someone competent to talk me through it.
<geirha> Ok, so you got the Linux Binaries (.zip) from here? http://sciplore.org/software/sciplore_mindmapping/#download
<johnnylep> thanks again geirha.  yes, i got it from there
<geirha> Ok, create a folder somewhere, perhaps in your homedir or one the desktop. Call it SciPlot or something (whatever you feel is best).
<geirha> Doubleclick the zip file, click extract and choose your folder as the place to extract the archive.
<geirha> The folder you just created that is.
<geirha> Now you should see three files named SciploreMindMapping with extensions .bat, .exe and .sh.
<geirha> The .bat and .exe files are for windows users, ignore them, right-click on SciploreMindMapping.sh and choose Properties, then in the Permissions tab, mark the checkbox to make it executable.
<geirha> After that double-clicking SciploreMindMapping.sh should start the program.
<geirha> Are you with me, or did I lose you at some point? :)
<johnnylep> so sorry, i've just switched to 11.04 and am trying to work through the new UI....i'm not enjoying it.
<johnnylep> can you give me 10 mins to catch up pleae?
<geirha> Ah, I'm sticking with 10.04 myself. Haven't tried the new UI at all.
<geirha> Maybe someone else here can translate my instructions to the new UI (if they differ)
<johnnylep> i'm hoping it's the same once past the UI. this new UI (unity?) is taking a lot of getting used to. should be back with you in 5 mins though
<johnnylep> geirha, you're a genius. it's all working. thank you so much.
<geirha> \o/
<Laftur> Can someone help me with an issue on bootup?
<coalwater> Laftur, there's a rule here that says don't ask to ask, just ask :D or something like that lol
<coalwater> anyway what's ur problem
<Laftur> I'm trying to boot from a USB drive or a CD, and it just freezes on a purple loading screen.
<coalwater> it takes a little bit to load, but how much rams do u have on ur computer?
<Laftur> 4 Gigabytes.
<coalwater> how long have u tried to leave it before u give up and turn it off?
<Laftur> I've left it for around five minutes.
<coalwater> is it just a purple screen? or is there an ubuntu spalsh screen?
<Laftur> It says Ubuntu, and there are some dots below, indicating some sort of action.
<Laftur> I assumed it wouldn't take too terribly long to load, but do you think I should try leaving it for longer?
<coalwater> it loads the whole system to the ram only, it takes a bit
<geirha> It shouldn't take five minutes on a machine with 4GiB RAM though, so it does sound like something's wrong.
<coalwater> u sure the cd is fine? no scratches or any thing?
<geirha> Is the machine frozen? Does hitting caps lock toggle the caps lock led on your keyboard?
<Laftur> Oh, yes.. It's brand new... and I also tried booting from a USB drive: same thing happens.
<Laftur> it's not frozen... there's even a cursor that I can maneuver with my trackpad.
<geirha> Most likely it's having some trouble with the graphics hardware
<Laftur> I've got a Radeon HD 4200 series chipset.
<geirha> When you boot with the cd, you'll see a purple screen for a few seconds, it has an image of a man and a keyboard. If you hit some key at that point, you should get a boot menu.
<geirha> In the boot menu you can try to select something like safe graphics mode
<Laftur> Yes, and I instructed it to load from the disc/usb device.
<geirha> There are more options, which you access with the F1-F6 keys
<Laftur> oh... that sounds like a good idea, I'll try that, and get back to you.
<Guest62964> having trouble  installing the server edition 11.04. The install hangs after the disk partitioner window pops up and leaves me with a purple screen, any suggestions?
<Stockholm_Angel1> if i am running a intel atom 4 core processor should i use 36 or 64bit intaller?
<Stockholm_Angel1> brb
<holstein> Guest62964: there are some options in the installer that i would suggest trying, but that could be a bad install image too
<holstein> Guest62964: personally, i would install 10.04 server edition
<Guest62964> I tried both the AMD64 and the i386 versions...
<holstein> that shouldng matter
<holstein> however, you should confirm the md5 sum
<holstein> and look at those options
<holstein> in 10.04, i believe its F4 or F6 and the first boot splash
<holstein> you can pass options there like 'nomodeset'
<Guest62964> what is the md5 sum?
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<holstein> Guest62964: there are other sum methods as well... basically, its a way to confirm the image you download is the same as what you expect it to be
<holstein> Stockholm_Angel: if you have a dought, just get the 32-bit
<holstein> nothing really deal-breaking anymore with running a 64bit linux install though, assuming your hardware supports it
<holstein> Guest62964: i suggest http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso
<holstein> unless you want 64bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<holstein> ^ trouble shoot that installer IF you have the same issues
<Stockholm_Angel> holstein: tack
<Stockholm_Angel> thanks sorry i forgot this is english speaking channel
<Stockholm_Angel> umm, i have a eeepc seashell series machine
<Stockholm_Angel> 1gb ram 2gb swap
<Guest62964> OK, thanks I'll try and confirm the image and install i386
<holstein> Guest62964: OK, but, just for the record, i suggest you download the 10.04 verion, try that install, and go from there
<holstein> version*
<Guest62964> I'll give the 11.04 one more chance, and then download the 10.4 Thanks for the advice!
<holstein> Guest62964: its more than advice
<holstein> the 10.04 version is the LTS - long term support
<holstein> i dont think anyone would argue that the LTS server edition *should* be used
<Guest62964> OK, you convinced me, downloading 10.4 now!
<ranilynn> hi all i'm new to the whole linux thing and i was wondering.. i have a 64 bit computer does it really make a difference between 32 bit and 64 bit ubuntu?
<jeff__> OK, I downloaded 10.04 and have the same result. I work thru the beginning of the install and after the I verify the time zone the disk partitioner window briefly pops up and then I get a blank blue screen with a white bottom, suggestions?
<tdn> Is there a way I can force my laptop cooling fans to run all the time?
<jeff__> is there an alternate installation method?
<leoquant> jeff__, there is an alernate cd
<jeff__> nope, i downloaded the 64 bit server addition
<leoquant> and?
<jeff__> sorry, where can i obtain it, I have this same issue with 11..4 and 10.4 I don't think that it is the cd
<Pici> !alternate
<ubot2> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jeff__> Thanks, I'll try it now
<leoquant> https://samiux.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/the-different-between-ubuntu-desktop-alternate-cd-and-server-cd/  explains a lot
<pedro3005> I need some help
<pedro3005> anyone out there
<kendrickLeiter> I am dual booting 11.04 and windows 7.  I just created a liveUSB with Bauer-Puntu on it, but it will not load on startup.  Any recommendations?
<kendrickLeiter> I am dual booting 11.04 and windows 7.  I just created a liveUSB with Bauer-Puntu on it, but it will not load on startup.  Any recommendations?
<nathans80> im having a problem running ubuntu10.10 where all my popup's chat windows and new windows are opening in the second window not my main using ati catalyst
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-07
<thewrath> hey all!
<BigMac> i just installed ubuntu 11.04, but near the end of the installation i got the message "unable to install bootloader" so i chose to proceed without installing the bootloader, and when the install process was finished, i was prompted to reboot, only to find that i got booted into windows, how do i solve this?
<LinLex> hey what's the best way of getting involved with ubuntu?
<bioterror> LinLex, lots od different kind of ways
<bioterror> im doing user support and bug hunting on devel releases
<bioterror> and spreading the word
<Silent_Samurai> How do I access "Networking Connections"?
<Silent_Samurai> It vanished from my top right...
<bioterror> type in launcher nm-applet
<bioterror> or even better, type it into terminal
<Silent_Samurai> I'll try that later.
<Silent_Samurai> Damn dual boot
<Silent_Samurai> bioterror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/620661/
<bioterror> seems like you have it running
<bioterror> so where's the icon :D
<Silent_Samurai> This is my whole problem :-X
<Silent_Samurai> Is there some way I can kill the process?
<Silent_Samurai> Then use nm-applet again?
<bioterror> I assume you're using regular ubuntu
<bioterror> I have no idea how it works now days
<Silent_Samurai> 10.04.1 64bit LTS
<bioterror> you have another icons showing?
<Silent_Samurai> Bluetooth, mail and volume.
<Silent_Samurai> ?
<lamthaiquoc> hello everyone!
<lamthaiquoc> i am new here
<s-fox> Hello lamthaiquoc
<lamthaiquoc> hi s-fox
<lamthaiquoc> i from viet nam
<lamthaiquoc> where r u from?
<s-fox> I am living in UK at the moment.
<s-fox> If you wish a social chat and not support I would try #ubuntu-beginners-team lamthaiquoc .
<lamthaiquoc> sorry
<s-fox> No issue.
<lamthaiquoc> i am a newbie in ubuntu
<lamthaiquoc> i know this channel from my friend
<lamthaiquoc> so i don't know exactly how this help
<holstein> lamthaiquoc: hello
<holstein> when joining a channel such as these official ubuntu support channels, its a good idea to check out the /topic
<holstein> if you want to hang out and talk (OT = off topic), thats totally fine over in the other channel, /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<lamthaiquoc> oh
<lamthaiquoc> sorry everyone
<lamthaiquoc> i get out right away
<holstein> lamthaiquoc: no worries, you dont have to get out
<holstein> just join the other channel if you want to say hello :)
<lamthaiquoc> thank you
<lamthaiquoc> :)
<holstein> wiki/moin question... how do i tell it to show the text as-is?
<s-fox> What do you mean?
<s-fox>  Like plain text?
<holstein> s-fox: without formatting it at all, verbatim
<holstein> theres some escape text right? like for Cammel'Cases
<holstein> GOT IT.. {{{#!irc for my purposes }}}
<Guest32909> Trying to install Server 10.4 onto a system with an Intel D946GZ1S Motherboard. Install hangs at Disc Partitioner. Any suggestions?
<holstein> Guest32909: i would try getting a normal 10.04 live CD
<holstein> see if you can get to the desktop, and run the disk test while you are there
<holstein> also, you could partition with something else and see if it installs.. ive used the 10.04 install disk though and all as well
<Guest32909> I ran the disk test successfully, I have the same result with the 11.04 disks as well
<holstein> Guest32909: you can get to a live destop though? with one of the normal desktop CD's?
<Guest32909> I'll try, it.
<holstein> Guest32909: theres a commandline only install option on the 10.04 live CD
<holstein> im not sure whats hanging up the partitioner though, thats odd
<holstein> Guest32909: whats up with the drives? raid?
<Guest32909> I used the expert method and thats where it stopped. I not using raid, just Serial ATA
<holstein> yeah, that *should* be just fine...
<holstein> Guest32909: in the spirit of troubleshooting, i wouuld probably try installing with a normal desktop CD
<Guest32909> Its crazy, I know, it should just install..... I'll download the desktop cd and try again
<holstein> Guest32909: im definetly not seeing any red flags
<holstein> sata on intel hardware... that should be A-ok
<Guest32909> Is there something in the bios I should be looking for?
<holstein> Guest32909: thats plausible
<holstein> if its seeing the hardware though (the hard drive) and booting the CD...
<Guest32909> Booting from CD yes, I never get confirmation on the drives. The BIOS shows they are active
<holstein> Guest32909: you mean in the installer?
<Guest32909> yes
<holstein> Guest32909: how about this... i would get something with Gparted on it, and really zero the drives
<holstein> or drive... assuming its not new
<holstein> other than that... im not sure whats up other than a hardware issue... something with the motherboard or bios like you are thinking
<holstein> Guest32909: get something running live and run
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> in a terminal... you should see the hard drive and partitions listed there
 * holstein gotta run... BBL
<Guest32909> Thanks for your help!
<Guest32909> hello holstein??
<Charlie_> Hello, I am switching from a windows PC to a system 76 computer running ubuntu 11.04 I need help installing a crm system.  Can anyone help?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10913434
<outofhand> hi veryone ... i woner if anyone can help me?
<outofhand> i have just installed ubuntu 10.10  - only version i had.... and was awsome ... installed like a kind... and ran perfect ... i somehow have lost the top pannels 3 wordings "applications" "places" and "system" but my pannel is still there with my firefox icon ... time etc ..
<pleia2> outofhand: you should be able to right click on the panel and add them back
<outofhand> many thanks
<outofhand> :)
<outofhand> i just got it right :)
<pleia2> great :)
<TheRevRuss> ubuntu noob looking for some help on a simple solution to do incremental backups from a file server to an external USB drive
<TheRevRuss> I'm looking for some help setting up a simple automatic backup to a USB drive on an Ubuntu file server
<holstein> TheRevRuss: hey
<TheRevRuss> @holstein hey
<holstein> check out http://backintime.le-web.org/
<holstein> TheRevRuss: if your not on a GUI, you'll just want an rsync script
<holstein> personally, i just back up the files i want manually
<holstein> im not interested in doing an image backup
<TheRevRuss> @holstein - I'm not interested in imaging either. I was just hoping for an automatic solution because this system just sits there hosting files.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> a shell script
<holstein> rsync
<TheRevRuss> that was one I saw too. I'm a linux noob but not a complete computer novice. Just got overwhelmed by all the available options.
<TheRevRuss> that one looked like a fairly good option. Would I use cron to run the script on a schedule then?
<holstein> AFAIK, you can use what you would like
<TheRevRuss> what would you recommend to auto run the script, say, daily?
<holstein> TheRevRuss: i havent needed to set that up personally, so i can only go on the fact that cron would be my first guess
<TheRevRuss> @holstein - alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help!
<holstein> TheRevRuss: sure... good luck :)
<holstein> stick around too, im sure someone with that experience will come along
<TheRevRuss> from what I'm seeing, I think you're right - it's a simple solution at least for now.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-08
<ranilynn> hi all i was wondering if anyone knew how to get the wireless to to work on my laptop
<holstein> ranilynn: if you can plug it in to wired internet temporarily, you should get a message about drivers that are available
<fallencreations> i am trying to install ubuntu onto an external hard drive. I have installed it to the drive using the live cd. when i boot from the drive it stops at the grub> prompt. i have tried using "boot" which gives "error: no kernel loaded". any ideas?	
<elks294> msg nickserv identify 123123
<elks294> well that was noobish
<semitones> all we saw was ******
<semitones> :P
<brown_fern> semitones: That was just the six star rating.
<brown_fern> That was a joke, I don't even understand that nature of the faux pas.
<ApOgEE> hi all
<brown_fern> *remarkable loss for words*
<[SpitfirE]> Hello. I dont suppose anyone knows why im having trouble booting from a LiveUSB?
<[SpitfirE]> When i tell it to boot from USB, a menu appears for a second before the screen goes black and a load of command lines appears then nothing else happens.
<bioterror> what those lines says
<[SpitfirE]> It normally ends with "Cannot create directory"
<[SpitfirE]> But the menu that appears doesnt look anything like the delightful one pictured on the "How to" page on Ubuntu.com
<[SpitfirE]> It looks like teletext
<[SpitfirE]> Not sure if thats significant
<[SpitfirE]> Yeah thats what it says. I would be more specific but I dont know of a way to screenshot that boot screen =(
<s-fox> o/
<coalwater> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello coalwater .
<coalwater> i know this might be a silly question, but what group do u participate in most, dev/bugs/wiki etc, just curious
<stlsaint> coalwater: who are you asking this too?
<coalwater> s-fox,
<s-fox> moi stlsaint :)
<s-fox> At the moment my focus is support coalwater.
<stlsaint> s-fox: o/
<coalwater> i see, thanks
<s-fox> coalwater, the sod is coming up too, which will see me help out where needed.
<coalwater> what's sod?
<s-fox> summer of documentation - it is for the wiki group.  I haven't done anything for that group since 2008 / 2009
<coalwater> o ok, got it
<s-fox> why the questions coalwater ?
<coalwater> trying to find dev members lol
<s-fox> I could get involved with the dev team coalwater .  I am a web developer and database administrator professionally coalwater .
<coalwater> hm back, someone decided to play with the wiring, so s-fox if u said any thing i didn't get it lol
<s-fox> <s-fox> I could get involved with the dev team coalwater .  I am a web developer and database administrator professionally coalwater .
<coalwater> so why sticking with wikis and support?
<s-fox> I do not wish to over stretch myself coalwater .  I have made that mistake before.
<s-fox> And besides,  I do monitor the programming talk section of the ubuntu forums, posting when I have something to add that has not already been said.
<coalwater> i just think we need some active devs around here, ones who are not so busy with other stuff
<s-fox> I can get involved if I am needed coalwater .  I remember the group had more than enough helpers when I last looked. Does it need more help?
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know of a reason i wouldnt be able to boot Ubuntu from a flash drive, after i choose install i get the error: "no such file or directory" - Always in /scripts/casper-bottom/
<[SpitfirE]> Im honestly stumped =/
<coalwater> maybe it actually doesn't exist
<[SpitfirE]> I dont see why it should
<coalwater> error while creating it
<[SpitfirE]> Since I havent actually installed it yet
<coalwater> maybe
<[SpitfirE]> So why would it be there
<[SpitfirE]> Any idea why that would happen?
<[SpitfirE]> Ive dowloaded 2 different versions of the .ISO file
<[SpitfirE]> Used 2 different USB sticks
<[SpitfirE]> Both formatted
<coalwater> I'm not sure then what might be the problem
<coalwater> s-fox, what languages do u use ?
<s-fox> coalwater main ones are :  php, js, python and just lately perl
<coalwater> i'm a php dev, currently learning python to help out, kinda slow at it, work takes a lot of my time sadly lol
<[SpitfirE]> =|
<[SpitfirE]> Im just an ignorant Scottish boy
<[SpitfirE]> But that seems like rather alot of different programming languages.
<stlsaint> [SpitfirE]: not that many considering field of work
<stlsaint> most programmers have at least two-three fluent languages under their belt
<coalwater> not to mention that html,css,js,php,mysql is usually considered 1 package lol
<stlsaint> coalwater: also that php and mysql pretty much go hand in hand ;)
<DD1> hey, i wanna install audio driver for my laptop on lucid, please guide me to some resource?
<holstein> DD1: you shouldnt need to
<holstein> let me tell you a couple commands to run...
<holstein> DD1: open a terminal
<DD1> ok
<DD1> yeah
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> look for 'audio device'
<holstein> grab that line and paste it here
<DD1> holstein: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> DD1: now in the terminal run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> *dont paste that here
<holstein> just see that something comes up
<holstein> then, run...
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> and see that something is there
<holstein> let me know if something is there or not...
<DD1> arecord: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<holstein> DD1: same for aplay?
<holstein> no soundcards?
<DD1> seems aplay is taking too long
<DD1> no output yet
<holstein> DD1: aplay -l
<holstein> hit control+c
<holstein> and try again
<holstein> DD1: is this 10.04?
<DD1> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> DD1: have you check for updates?
<holstein> and applied them?
<holstein> what you are going to want to do (assuming the updates doesnt give you sound) is update alsa
<holstein> heres one way... http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<philinux> holstein: I reckon with that newish sound card a later version of ubuntu is needed. Testing with a live cd would be a good idea?
<philinux> holstein: Although upgrading alsa might just do it.
<holstein> yeah, like philinux suggests, testing with ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 would be an easy way to confirm that a newer alsa version will do the trick
<holstein> heres a PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/alsa
<holstein> DD1: assuming you are familiar with how to purge-ppa , theres no harm in trying this
<philinux> holstein: That alsa guide is not for the faint hearted lol. Although it is fairly step by step.
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa
<holstein> philinux: yeah, it took me a bit to find a PPA i liked
<philinux> holstein: He quit lol hope he comes back.
<holstein> eh
<philinux> DD1 has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<philinux> Oh well
<Guest43162> Could anybody help me to resolve the issue of battery indicator?
<philinux> Guest43162: What exactly is the issue. I only got 5 mins though
<holstein> DD1: HEY, i found a PPA that would make that easier
<holstein> in a terminal...
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<Daniel0108> Guest43162: try this battery indicator if you don't have enough functions: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest43162> the battery indicator is not working. It will only show as connected to AC even you are running on battery.
<bioterror> Guest43162, "show always indicator" or what ever that settings was
<Guest43162> It will only show up if you choose show always.
<bioterror> that's best option
<bioterror> what's wrong with it?
<Guest43162> I am trying the link. please give me a minute.
<Guest43162> I have checked the link.
<Guest43162> this will occur after recognizing the battery right?
<Daniel0108> Guest43162: ohh, so your battery doesn't get recognized?
<Guest43162> Yes.
<Guest43162> Worked fine with Windows 7.
<Guest43162> Is there a fix for the issue?
<bodhi_zazen> Guest43162: I hav no idea how to fix the problem, if it is not working, I would file a bug report
<Guest43162> okay.
<Guest43162> thank you for your help.
<Guest43162> Good  bye.
<gmunk3y> i have a problem with the panel menu
<gmunk3y> does anyone know how to fix an overlapping panel?
<[SpitfirE]> Hey guys, I just tried to install Ubuntu from a livedisk, though it worked. But then rebooted. Now im getting the following message: "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error - Cannot mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know how I can rectify this problem/
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: tell us about the drive configuration
<[SpitfirE]> Ooook
<[SpitfirE]> What do you want to know?
<holstein> start at the beginning, and just lay it all out
<holstein> SATA
<holstein> PATA?
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> raid...
<[SpitfirE]> Oh good its acronym time
<[SpitfirE]> Well
<[SpitfirE]> IDK
<[SpitfirE]> =(
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: desktop, laptop?
<[SpitfirE]> Desktop
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: are you dual booting?
<holstein> or trying to?
<[SpitfirE]> I tried to install Ubuntu alongside Windows, yes.
<[SpitfirE]> Well I got to end of the process of installing, and had to reboot
<[SpitfirE]> Actually I think I have had a brainwave
<[SpitfirE]> I just recalled i had to partition a drive of 1TB, 400 in use, 600 not
<[SpitfirE]> Which leads me to believe....
<[SpitfirE]> I installed it to my external harddrive
<holstein> yeah, thats not great
<[SpitfirE]> OK
<holstein> IF you install grub like that, and the drive goes away
<holstein> it'll complain, and not boot anything AFAIK
<[SpitfirE]> Right
<holstein> anyways.. try plugging it back in
<[SpitfirE]> Right now?
<holstein> then, decide what you want as the end goal
<holstein> where you want what and all that
<[SpitfirE]> (I installed with everything in, then took out everything so as not to "confuse" it so i only left keyboard/mouse in)
<[SpitfirE]> What do you mean "where I want what"
<[SpitfirE]> Im sorry I know you'd probably be making perfect sense to the vast majority of people on here
<[SpitfirE]> But im just an ignorant Scottish boy
<holstein> like, if you dont want ubuntu on the external drive
<holstein> decide where you want it
<holstein> if you have made an error, or changed your mind
<[SpitfirE]> Would you say there is any advantage to having it on the external HDD?
<[SpitfirE]> I dont move my computer so I see no downside to it
<holstein> nah, you just have to be aware of grub
<holstein> personally, when i do that
<[SpitfirE]> Im sorry I dont know what that is
<[SpitfirE]> Isnt that the installer?
<holstein> *install to external drives, i put grub on the external drive
<[SpitfirE]> No wait
<[SpitfirE]> thats the bootloader isnt it
<[SpitfirE]> Checked my notes
<holstein>  assuming the machine can boot the USB device
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: yup, boot loader
<[SpitfirE]> Yeah
<holstein> can the machine boot USB?
<[SpitfirE]> In my boot order I can go for my HDD, CD drive, STORY device (samsung STORY 1tb external HDD) or any flash drives
<[SpitfirE]> But
<holstein> actually, first thing... plug that drive back in, and make sure it works
<[SpitfirE]> Id rather it be on my regular HDD
<[SpitfirE]> Yeha it works
<holstein> then, you can decide what you want to do
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: it boots when the drive is plugged in?
<[SpitfirE]> It didnt a moment ago
<[SpitfirE]> Or was it not in
<[SpitfirE]> hrrmph
<[SpitfirE]> I see _nothing_ in the external HDD
<[SpitfirE]> Apart from what was there before
<[SpitfirE]> should i
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: IF the drive was plugged in when grug was installed, that could be it
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: this is not too challening
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: ACTUALLY, do this
<[SpitfirE]> OK
<holstein> boot the machine into ubuntu
<[SpitfirE]> Actually
<holstein> *confirm that everything is where you think (nothing on the external, windows and ubuntu on the internal)
<[SpitfirE]> Im 99% sure the external HDD was plugged in the first time I tried to boot it
<holstein> and let me know when you get that far
<[SpitfirE]> and that i told it to install ubuntu to the external
<[SpitfirE]> It must have been that
<[SpitfirE]> But now I try to boot it
<[SpitfirE]> and i get the message
<[SpitfirE]> on a black screen
<[SpitfirE]> Busybox v1.17.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1) built-in shell(ash)
<holstein> [SpitfirE]: take a few minutes, and confirm those things
<holstein> however you want
<holstein> with a live CD or whatever
<holstein> figure out where the OS's are installed
<[SpitfirE]> So
<holstein> and what you want to have happen
<holstein> and we can do it :)
<[SpitfirE]> You want me to leave the live CD in the tray
<[SpitfirE]> and the external HDD
<[SpitfirE]> and try to boot ubuntu?
<[SpitfirE]> Righty ho.
<holstein> hmmm, i probably needed to give more explantation :/
<johnny77> I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10. When I click upgrade on Update Manager it asks for a password, and when I enter my password it says it's wrong. I'm using the sudo password. is that right?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-09
<JackXu> Hey, latest Xubuntu, screen brightness won't change on a Samsung N150 (Atom 1.66). Hotkey gives brightness indicator, but no change, and my brightness changes in Power Settings don't "save"
<JackXu> Any ideas?
<holstein> JackXu: how about in gnome?
<holstein> or unity?
<holstein> have you tried that with a live CD ?
<JackXu> No Gnome, and in Xu, it wouldn't change before, but i rebooted it while on battery and now it's stuck at 20%
<JackXu> *Xfce
<holstein> right, xubuntu is running XFCE
<JackXu> Yeah, lol, just sounded funny to say "Xu"
<holstein> what im wondering is.. is there a scenario in which you have encountered normal functionality ?
<JackXu> Nope
<JackXu> I looked, I don't even have a "VGA" or anything graphical in my /proc/acpi dir
<holstein> i found a bug
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/574250
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 574250 in udev "SAMSUNG N150 Laptop : Brightness issue" [Undecided,Fix released]
<holstein> down the page a bit
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> sudo apt-get install samsung-tools samsung-backlight
<holstein> JackXu: as long as you are comfortable with ppa-purge, it wont hurt to try it
<JackXu> not familiar with it, not afraid to try
<holstein> JackXu: well, just so you know whats going on, and you're not just copy and pasting randomly
<holstein> looks like a nice PPA https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa/
<holstein> JackXu: you'll want to reboot after installing those pacakges
<JackXu> ok, and i should probably nab all of them?
<holstein> well, those 2
<holstein> samsung-tools samsung-backlight
<holstein> JackXu: open a terminal
<holstein> copy and paste in..
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<JackXu> Yup yup
<JackXu> I'm installing them now
<holstein> ^ that will add that source and give you access
<holstein> JackXu: AH, ok
<JackXu> yeah, add rep, update the rep listing, install the packages
<JackXu> i understand more or less, just don't know what to type/ or understand all the commands "&&" does both or something, but i don't  know when to use or not use them
<JackXu> holdstein: thanks for the help, gonna reboot now and let you know if it didn't work
<holstein> JackXu: it'll get more common though
<JackXu> whew, lol, big learning curve
<holstein> i just didnt want to drop a bunch of copy and paste in commands without telling you what they do
<JackXu> appreciate it
<jackxu> holstein: it worked, keyboard brightness, and the fn- keys work too, nifty control panel and all. thank you
<holstein> jackxu: :)
<holstein> anytime
<jackxu> holstein: :)
<ranilynn> my internet wont work
<ranilynn> hi everyone my internet won't connect even though it detects wireless networks it just says ralink 802.11 bg WLAN then disconnected followed by my home internet
<ranilynn> hi everyone my internet won't connect even though it detects wireless networks it just says ralink 802.11 bg WLAN then disconnected followed by my home internet
<holstein> ranilynn: i would try a different driver... maybe even the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<ranilynn> can i install the windows driver?
<holstein> ranilynn: assuming you have a known good access point, and you know the machine is the issue
<holstein> ranilynn: you dont install the windows driver, you use it with ndiswrapper
<holstein> ranilynn: is it a known good access point?
<ranilynn> holstein: it has to be my laptop connects to the internet and i've reset my modem/router
<ranilynn> holtein: it's a good access point
<holstein> OK
<holstein> ranilynn: do you have a windows driver handy?
<holstein> you'll just need the .inf part
<holstein> driver.inf or whatever
<holstein> ini?
<ranilynn> holstein: no i don't have them handy
 * holstein looking
<holstein> ranilynn: would you like to look at the manufacturers site?
<holstein> see if you can dig them up
<holstein> i usually go for the XP ones
<ranilynn> holstein: i went to the manufacturer's site for the linux ones to get 404 not found
<holstein> ranilynn: right, we are interested in the XP ones right now
<ranilynn> holstein: ok
<ranilynn> holstein: i'm at the manufacturer's website under windows support
<ranilynn> http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php
<holstein> cool, go for it... you'll want to unzip it
<holstein> i was thinking more like, at the dell site or whatever
<holstein> but, give it a go
<ranilynn> does it matter which ones i go with or just pick one
<holstein> ranilynn: i would suggest, again, going to the manufacturers site, such as dell or toshiba, and getting the drivers for XP
<holstein> but, you can just get them, and try them
<ranilynn> ok i'm doing that
<holstein> ranilynn: tell me what chipset you have, and we'll look at other potentially easier options
<ranilynn> how do i find the chipset
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run..
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and you'll see it there
<holstein> you can run
<ranilynn> and hp only has lightscribe drivers
<holstein> lspci -v
<ranilynn> do you want me to paste this to you
<holstein> ranilynn: before we do any of this, can you plug it in to a router, and check for, and apply upgrades?
<holstein> ranilynn: you can pastebin if you want
<ranilynn> already did that
<holstein> or just paste that one line*
<ranilynn> there's a lot of lines
<ranilynn> :/
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ranilynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622200/
<holstein> ranilynn: hmmm, it doesnt seem to be picked up
<holstein> ranilynn: what is the unit?
<holstein> hp mininote?
<ranilynn> hp slimline
<ranilynn> s5150t
<ranilynn> holsein: hp slimline s5150t
<ranilynn> holstein: would my win7 backup disk have the drivers?
<holstein> ranilynn: maybe.. are you plugged in?
<holstein> you need to get a package
<holstein> sin a terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> you can run that from the menu (called windows drivers, or something like that)
<ranilynn> it's running
<ranilynn> now should i reboot when it's done?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> ndisgtk is running?
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/temp/netathr.inf
<holstein> try that driver
<holstein> i extracted it from the .exe on the HP site
<holstein> *didnt say ralink though
<ranilynn> do i just copy all this into terminal
<holstein> nah
<holstein> ranilynn: you have ndisgtk running?
<holstein> thats what i thought you meant by 'its running'
<ranilynn> it's already done
<holstein> OK
<ranilynn> i put that in and hit enter
<holstein> so, download that driver
<holstein> ranilynn: put what it?
<holstein> that URL?
<holstein> you need to download it, right?
<holstein> you did that?
<holstein> then, point ndisgtk at the downloaded netathr.inf
<holstein> it'll either magically fire up, or you'll need to do some research
<philipballew> can someone help me with recovering my files off a messed up flash drive
<holstein> philipballew: sure
<holstein> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<holstein> and use photorec
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<philipballew> sudo photorec i assume. my friend was copying files from a flash drish drive when the drive was while still in the laptop came up with a message saying unsafe removel of hardware
<philipballew> then the files on the flash drive were not in the folder
<philipballew> holstein,
<ch3ckmatez> hello~
<philipballew> holstein, photorec can not find file headers, i get errors when it starts the recovery
<holstein> maybe they didnt go at all
<holstein> if it got pulled before the files got actually written
<philipballew> well the files would still be there untill something is wrotten over
<holstein> photorec'll copy them then
<holstein> im not sure about headers
<holstein> it doesnt preserve filenames
<philipballew> maybe i'm doing it wrong
<holstein> plausible :)
<holstein> i had to try several times the first go around
<philipballew> if ubuntu ever goes mainstream i expect a bunch og gui programs will be written for terminal programs
<philipballew> ill probably still use terminal stuff though
<philipballew> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/recoverdeletedfiles/   this is the guide im using
<holstein> philipballew: but, you didnt delete them
<holstein> right?
<philipballew> no i did not. i belive osx's default is to when you drag and drop it copys is
<philipballew> *it
<philipballew> holstein,
<holstein> most every OS i know of assumes copy from different disks
<holstein> i mean, if you lost them in a copy
<holstein> just go to the original
<holstein> the USB stick is the original?
<philipballew> yeah it is
<holstein> nah, that doesnt make sense
<philipballew> the files were orinigaly on the flash drive
<holstein> well, there still there then
<holstein> just let photorec copy all the stuff off, and weed through it
<philipballew> ill try. it keeps giving a weird error
<holstein> just let it chew on the whole thing
<philipballew> how so?
<holstein> i mean, i just select the options as they come
<holstein> i dont remember the particulars
<philipballew> the guide im using seemes good
<philipballew> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/recoverdeletedfiles/
<holstein> eh, i just read the options
<holstein> choose a source and destination and wait
<philipballew> sounds easier then it really is
<holstein> well, best case scenario, in a couple hours, you got a bunch of files to go through
<holstein> data recovery is not trivial, thats why those recovery folk do so well
<holstein> but, im sure you can sort it out
<philipballew> holstein, what type of partition would it be?
<holstein> philipballew: whatever type it is
<holstein> i forget the options, but i just go with the most appropriate for the partition type
<philipballew> haha. i think this flash drive is coroupted :(
<holstein> sure, but if its showing up, photorec is the deal
<philipballew> it mounts though
<holstein> i had one on my phone that died
<holstein> it didnt mount
<holstein> but, it showed up after a LONG wait
<holstein> i even tried writing a new table
<holstein> then, i just let photorec chew on it overnight
<holstein> got all the stuff
<holstein> this was actually a microSD card
<philipballew_> i'm probably just doing the options wrong
<holstein> philipballew_: maybe
<holstein> is it just an ext3 or 4?
<holstein> something normal?
<holstein> or FAT?
<philipballew_> its fat i belive
<philipballew_> maybe ntfs
<holstein> i pretty much go with the defaults
<philipballew_> its just a simple flash drive
<holstein> pretty sure i did intel as type
<holstein> and did the whole disk
<philipballew_> ill try it
<holstein> philipballew_: are the errors relating to the destination maybe?
<philipballew_> holstein, it sayd there are zero files to recover
<holstein> philipballew_: thats not good
<holstein> are you pointing to the right place?
<holstein> i mean, you can mount it right?
<holstein> and you see files on it?
<philipballew_> no. i dont see files on it. yes it mounts. i think the files were lost when they were being copied off them and the drive glitched
<holstein> philipballew_: thats very odd
<holstein> if photorec dont see anything to save, then you can give up i say
<holstein> thats my go-to for jobs like that
<philipballew_> well they were being copied and the drive somehow unmounted and yet it was still in the drive
<holstein> philipballew_: :/
<holstein> yeah, who knows
<philipballew_> then it said dont remove stuff without saftly ejecting
<philipballew_> i dont know. crazy stuff
<holstein> yeah, you should unmount in OSX too
<philipballew_> thats what is weird because it was still phsyically inside the drive. intresting
<ApOgEE> hi all
<philipballew_> ApOgEE, hello!
<dvz-> wuz good ppl
<coalwater> if i have a command that needs a display, and i can pass it the display as a parameter, can i start it on an ssh and let it start on the running session that has x server running?
<geirha> Yes, if you know the displaynumber of the remove display, you can do  ssh user@remote DISPLAY="displaynum" command
<geirha> s/remove/remote/
<geirha> If you want the remote command to use the local display, then  ssh -X user@remote command
<coalwater> geirha, could u please explain the -X parameter
<geirha> It enables X11 forwarding
<geirha> ssh -X user@remote    will do some magic and set a DISPLAY variable on the remote end, which in turn means that any X11 programs you run from the remote shell will be displayed on your local display.
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> ok that's cool but i think it needs a port
<coalwater> ** Message: err: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-MF6a6ExfDr: Connection refused
<geirha> That seems unrelated to X11 forwarding.
<Sidewinder1> bodhi_zazen, And a hearty Good Afternoon to you! Or is it an hearty/..
<philipballew> holstein, I managed to get all the data off from last night! thought i'd let you know
<elks294> how would i view connections under http or https
<elks294> or network ports in use
<elks294> im running a newsreader and downloading but want to confirm port 443 is being used
<elks294> ok nevermind
<coalwater> elks294, use network tools, ull find a netstat tab, try active network services option and choose scan
<coalwater> or u can just run 'netstat' on terminal
<elks294> yes
<elks294> i seen netstat but cant scroll up
<elks294> the list is too long
<elks294> how do i get to top of list in terminal
<coalwater> use | less or | more, or use shift + page up
<coalwater> or output the whole output in a file
<coalwater> using >
<coalwater> like netstat > output.txt
<coalwater> then u can do a gedit output.txt
<coalwater> so many options :P
<elks294> ;]
<coalwater> i like the pipe + less
<coalwater> like netstat | less
<elks294> shift + pgup does not get me to top of list
<elks294> its cut out
<coalwater> then use |less or | more or > output_file.txt
<elks294> what is |less or| more
<coalwater> lets try a fast command
<coalwater> like try "lshw | less"
<coalwater> then u can scroll up and down with arrows
<coalwater> or use "more" instead of "less"
<coalwater> little different functionality
<coalwater> try both
<coalwater> more can't go back up i suppose
<elks294> now its saying log file:
<coalwater> what did u type?
<elks294> lshw | less
<elks294> ''lshw | less''
<coalwater> lshw is just a command that has a huge output, just like netstat, the output it self isn't important, it's just the way u scroll
<elks294> oh
<coalwater> u can use it with netstat
<elks294> how do i get back to terminal its sitting at END
<coalwater> netstat | less
<elks294> and the says log file:
<coalwater> press Q
<coalwater> letter q
<elks294> that works
<elks294> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coalwater> any time :P
<coalwater> u should try the output file once when ur done too
<coalwater> netstat > out.txt or something, then u'll find that file created, u can open it with gedit or any program
<elks294> cool
<elks294> found what i needed
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> my usb pen is acting up
<kristian-aalborg> this is a "netinstall" ubuntu for which I added a desktop etc
<kristian-aalborg> I'm wondering if I miss some lib or other? first the thing automounted at /mnt/disk - second time around it won't mount
<kristian-aalborg> (automatically)
<kristian-aalborg> also, holstein - yo!
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: wow
<holstein> good timing
<holstein> whats up?
<kristian-aalborg> not much apart from me saying "yo" and cursing about that USB pen
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, who knows
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: its showing up though right?
<holstein> just not mounting?
<holstein> see if it shows up in sudo fdisk -l
<kristian-aalborg> it does
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sdb1               1         985     7911981    7  HPFS/NTFS
<holstein> and you can manually mount it?
<kristian-aalborg> aha!
<kristian-aalborg> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<kristian-aalborg> I also got out of nowhere the last time I tried
<holstein> yeah, who knows.. those things go bad
<kristian-aalborg> this is quite new - 8 gb thingy
<holstein> unfortunately, those things come bad sometimes
<holstein> ive had more than 5 new ones bad out of the box
<holstein> anyways... i would just reformat it
<holstein> see how it acts on a nother machine too
<kristian-aalborg> damn it... this time I go with ext2
<kristian-aalborg> this dude I'm giving some stuff can get serious about file system, I shall not pander to his primitive system!
<kristian-aalborg> sorry if this is a bit o/t - but anyone know how I can check the status of a dropbox upload?
<holstein> i just look at the applet in the tray
<holstein> if it looks susupicious, i kill it, and re-start dropbox
<charlie-tca> I look at the website interface to see if it made it, when I need to verify one.
<holstein> charlie-tca: good call
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: ^^
<holder> How can I test if my ISP is throttling my bittorrenting?
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I don't have much success with the nautilus implementation.... I'll use the browser interface, I guess
<holstein> holder: id probably call them up and ask
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.ext2fsd.com/ <--- anyone tried this (on Win)? Looks pretty solid...
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-10
<mr_rune> i need help about ubuntu 11.04, virtualbox 4.0.8 and iphone 4
<mr_rune> someone, please....?
<erbun> haha wow thats a lot to need help with whats up?
<mr_rune> thanks :) explaining the scenario...
<mr_rune> ubuntu is the host, using virtualbox to create a windows 7 virtual machine
<mr_rune> i downloaded the add-ons the usb file that make usb ports to work, everything ok until now
<mr_rune> iphone 4 jailbroken, with openssh installed
<mr_rune> the problem: i connect the iphone, the w7 recognizes it, open it as a camera (normal behavior) BUT i cant connect to it via winscp
<mr_rune> question: is there a way to connect the iphone to a w7 virtual machine via winscp ( to save some photos before sync and losing everything)?
<erbun> well.. honestly I have never tried to do that, however, maybe we can find a different solution.  I take it your main goal is to pull photos off your iphone?
<mr_rune> yes, i'm planning to sync it the normal way with itunes after that, but first i need to save that photos
<mr_rune> i'm open to any ideas
<erbun> I don't have an IPhone, but do have an ipad and ipod, and I have found that I have been able to pull media off of them through ubuntu directly without a need for itunes.  My only concern is if they label their photos like the ipad does its music and if they do, if you have a lot of photos, it might suck to get the photo names correct
<erbun> but I can't see any issue with pulling all of the files off through Ubuntu.  You may have jacked up file names, but the photos I think would be there
<mr_rune> oh thats not a problem here, the photos doesnt have names anyway
<mr_rune> the problem is: they are not in the camera roll
<mr_rune> they are in that album that sync with your images library
<erbun> if you plug the iphone into ubuntu, without vm running, do you get a little pop up asking if you want to use such and such image viewer?
<mr_rune> yes, it asks to open banshee and shotwell
<erbun> ok wait one
<mr_rune> shotwell doesnt show any photos (since it only show photos that are in the camera roll) and banshee doesnt show any music (i really dont know why)
<mr_rune> music is not the problem, i can get them again....but i cant take the photos again :)
<erbun> Hmm.. the Banshee thing is odd, as with my ipad it works perfectly.  I have to admit, with the camera thing I have little xp with.  I'm kinda anti apple and have only a little xp with working with them.  lemme google a couple of things
<mr_rune> sure, thank you very much for your help man
<erbun> hey dude no worries.. Its usually a tough crowd in the linux world, and I still consider myself a newbie.  People are rough.  God forbid you ask a question most of the time eh?:)
<erbun> how many pics do you have?
<mr_rune> 330
<erbun> shit there goes the email method haha
<mr_rune> LOL
<mr_rune> not an option here
<mr_rune> i tried with gtkpod, but it only get the thumbnails
<mr_rune> 16x16, horrible
<erbun> while im reading a couple things, I have to get my shots in.. Im just sayin... I dont have this problem with my evo;)
<erbun> sorry lol couldnt help it
<mr_rune> i'm really considering to get another phone
<mr_rune> iphone is amazing, but...since i made ubuntu my only system, i'm stuck in this point
<erbun> I work in the wireless communication world.  If ou ever have any questions just let me know
<mr_rune> sure
<mr_rune> what smartphone do you recommend?
<mr_rune> oh i just remembered....is it viable to use ubuntu one or dropbox to upload the photos?
<erbun> You a huge fan of ATT?
<mr_rune> it's not an option here on brazil
<mr_rune> but ebay is :)
<erbun> haha.. I use the evo from sprint, which is the same as the thunderbolt with Verizon and the Inspire for ATT.  The phone has a nice large screen and is super powered under the hood
<erbun> it all boils down to network with that phone
<erbun> Okay man.. not saying its gonna be easy.. but so far the only close solution Ive found is the following blog:
<mr_rune> better than iphone? i still have to see a better phone that it here
<erbun> http://birdynumnum.wordpress.com/2010/12/15/how-to-get-your-iphone-ios-4-2-1-to-work-with-ubuntu-10-10/
<erbun> not sure what your options are down there but yea.. friends who used to brag about their iphone are now trying to get out of their contract to get the htc evo or one of its brothers
<erbun> just the processor alone is damn near double the speed.. brb gonna go smoke
<mr_rune> hmmm
<mr_rune> 4.3.3 here, but i'll try lets see
<mr_rune> thats for installing libmobiledevice
<mr_rune> its not in the repositories anymore
<mr_rune> what about fuse?
<erbun> not sure.. hold on
<mr_rune> don't know what im doing here....just installed some fuse and gvfs files....i remember i did read about it in some sites....
<erbun> when you  plug in your iphone into ubuntu can you get access tothe dcim folder?
<mr_rune> yes
<mr_rune> DCIM>100APPLE>nothing
<mr_rune> the thumbnails are in another folder, with strange names
<mr_rune> CDFG.jpg, for example
<erbun> Yea APple names things random names which is tracked through a database to try and keep people from doing what you are trying to do
<mr_rune> lol
<erbun> they do the same thing with music too
<mr_rune> damn apple
<mr_rune> yeah, the musics are in another folder, same strange names
<mr_rune> well
<mr_rune> at least is there a way to upload the photos to ubuntu one?
<erbun> yea.. dude Im not having much luck find much else.. wish I was more help
<mr_rune> or....will i lose quality if i send them to my email?
<mr_rune> no man, i apreciate very much your efforts, really thank you
<mr_rune> i foud some docs, but they were for gentoo....lots of pages of commands and other hacker stuff to do such simple thing, like to save a photo
<erbun> you shouldnt lose quality sending to email, as most emails will except much larger then a high def file attachment.  Yea.. Like I said man, this is exactly why I refuse to buy anything else apple.  They make a great product, as long as you buy nothing but apple and you do things the way they want you too
<mr_rune> i'm really inclined to get and android phone.....maybe samsung or htc, just for the compatibility with ubuntu
<mr_rune> wait, updates available, maybe its the solution...
<erbun> Hopefully, on the other note, I highly suggest htc.  Anyways.. i gotta crash.. you have a good one man
<mr_rune> not without its flaws...
<mr_rune> testing
<mr_rune> hmmmm banshee recognized the music...reading the tags hmmmmm.....
<mr_rune> erbun: the force is with you man
<mr_rune> yeah yeah anthrax FTW
<mr_rune> well the music problem is solved
<mr_rune> i downloaded something that made banshee recognize properly the device
<mr_rune> now to the photos
<mr_rune> erbun: hey man gtg now, but thank you very very much, really
<kristian-aalborg> yo all
<mr_rune> the music is safe, going to research more about saving the photos
<kristian-aalborg> I installed nautilus for the dropbox functions... I'm wondering if it could be slowing my system down a bit?
<mr_rune> kristian-aalborg:  are you in gnome?
<kristian-aalborg> no, openbox
<mr_rune> i believe yes, it could
<Guest19472> i have a question on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Does it ever get updated? As in is there any chance of firefox for example ever being update to firefox 4?
<serfus> since i have installed and started to use hebrew in my natty, spell checking in english is not working. how can i get it back?
<geirha> In OpenOffice?
<serfus> geirha, in general
<geirha> Hm. I think that's upto each application. And I'd expect most applications to use the current language for spell checking.
<serfus> let's say in xchat?
<serfus> in chromium i found where i can change it
<serfus> it's kind of odd, in chromium you cah have only one language to be spell checked
<geirha> In firefox I right-click the textarea and choose a different language for spell checking. Haven't tried to do the same in chromium.
<serfus> i got it in chromium, now i need xchat
<serfus> should have been a place where you can choose the language you want to be spelled check.
<serfus> in general
<Sidewinder1> serfus, I think X-Chat is installed by default.
<Maddeth> Good day all :)
<Maddeth> Gots me a question to ask ya'll
<geirha> Shortest question I've ever seen.
<bioterror> that was
<coalwater> lol :D
<bodhi_zazen> http://fcoremix.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/djlolcat.jpg
<holstein> whos a WIKI master? and wants to help me with an issue?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/TeamReports
<holstein> its down at the very bottom... previous reports
<holstein> <<FullSearchCached(title:UbuntuStudio/TeamReports/11)>>
<ubuntu__> help my phone is the only way i have of connecting
<ubuntu__> i had to use a live cd as ubuntu wont let my tre bredband usb stick be used this is subben as until 3 it was working fine
<ubuntu__> its StockholmAngel btw
<ubuntu__> also it keeps overheating like 95c
<bioterror> clean the fan
<ubuntu__> its a laptop
<ubuntu__> it is only after a new install
<ubuntu__> and the machine is 5 months old
<ubuntu__> @ bioterror
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<Jimmie> Hey
<holstein> ubuntu__: if its overheating on live CD's, the i would think its hardware as well
<holstein> try the ubuntu 10.04 live CD
<ubuntu__> holsten its fine now but the room temp is 30c
<ubuntu__> i live in a very hot area
<ubuntu__> holstein: putting it in the freezer helps
<bioterror> :D
<holstein> ubuntu__: thats hardware
<Sidewinder1> Now, I'm totally confused. Wanted to look at Unity; burned an 11.04 livecd after md5summing it (A-OK), put it into a dual boot machine (XP and 10.04) no menu (ie: Try Ubuntu, Install), it just boots to the 11.04 desktop. Funny thing is it's 'gotta be Classic, not Unity as I have Applications, Places, System, at the top panel???Did I do somethin' wrong?
<julie> ubuntu__, the freezer's a pretty harsh approach and could actually cause serious disk problems
<ubuntu__> julie: oh ok
<holstein> sw0rdfish: yup, 3d is not optional
<ubuntu__> fridge_
<holstein> Sidewinder1: ^^
<holstein> sw0rdfish: sorry :)
<ubuntu__> julie: i just put it in the freezer for 3 mins
<ubuntu__> no more
<holstein> there is a package *unity-2d or unity2d, but not availalbe by default
<Sidewinder1> So the only way to see Unity is to install?
<sw0rdfish> hello holstein
<sw0rdfish> lol
<holstein> ubuntu__: thats a hardware issue, if its 5 months old, you might still be under warranty
<ubuntu__> holstein: thing is i move soon from se to fi for work
<ubuntu__> fi= finland
<holstein> Sidewinder1: there are screenshots... you should be able to install the 2d verion in the live environment, and logout and select it
<holstein> ubuntu__: doesnt matter, you got a broken box... depends on what you want to do about it
<julie> ubuntu__ my warning was related to the disk plate's contracting in the freezer
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1: go to edubuntu site they have a thing that you can log into and see what edubuntu is like / it has unity
<holstein> ubuntu is just awesome, not magical
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1: you dont have to download it to see what its like
<julie> ubuntu__, in order to get reliable operations on a drive, it should remain at the most stable temperature possible
<ubuntu__> its like a virtual machine
<Sidewinder1> holstein, That's, IMHO, is rather silly; I wanted to play with Unity first (I'm an LTS guy) in a live environment, mostly to familiarize myself with it too help on these channels...:-(
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Would you happen to have the edubuntu link handy?
<holstein> Sidewinder1: unity is default, and gnome is what it gets 'stepped down' to, if the card doesnt have 3d support
<holstein> http://www.edubuntu.org/weblive
<holstein> ^ looks like
<Sidewinder1> holstein, That may be it as it's an old system; the sacrificial goat, as it were.
<holstein> unity2d should work fine
<holstein> try that*
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Thank you very much!
<ubuntu__> julie:  tack sa mycket
<julie> ubuntu__, I don't understand that language
<ubuntu__> swedish meaning thank you very much, its a very big compliment
<julie> :)
<ubuntu__> tala du svenska? anyone
<holstein> ubuntu__: check http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> there might be a very active swedish speaking community, and if not, you should get one started :)
<ubuntu__> holstein: jag tala lit svenska
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> i speak very little swedish
<holstein> ubuntu__: you personally speak very little swedish?
<ubuntu__> holstein: ja, but i speak engelska or english as my first language
<ubuntu__> im learning swedisng, danish, icelandic, norwegen and finnish
<ubuntu__> swedish*
<holstein> ubuntu__: i see.. the off-topic channel is #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ubuntu__> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<ubuntu__> irssi hard to use
<holstein> yeah, /j or /join #channel
<davidhel1234567> Hi uhm i am new to the obliviously, but for the last couple days i still cannot get my wireless card to work
<ibuclaw> davidhel1234567, what model is it?
<davidhel1234567> its a Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) i got this from lspci command in terminal
<elks294> how do you install .run file
<holstein> elks294: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<elks294> this is why i ask
<elks294> it says you need superuser
<holstein> right
<holstein> elks294: what is it?
<elks294> its framework
<holstein> you dont want to run things as root (superuser)
<holstein> without a need
<elks294> i want to install this
<elks294> obviously
<holstein> sure, and i'll help you with that after i make sure you are aware of the risks
<elks294> thanks
<elks294> what now
<holstein> so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage didnt work for you?
<holstein> if not, try in a terminal
<elks294> nope
<holstein> sudo path/to/whatever.run
<holstein> elks294: this is something you cant find in the repos?
<holstein> or in a PPA?
<elks294> command not found
<elks294> nope
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what did you type in?
<elks294> sudo path.file
<holstein> something like sudo /home/you/Download/whatever.run ??
<elks294> yeah
<elks294> im in the dir
<elks294> i just did file.run
<holstein> right, so this time, in the terminal, use the path
<holstein> and let tab autocomplete the path, and the name
<holstein> so you are sure you are getting to something that can run
<holstein> instead of 'command not found'
<elks294> THAT DID IT
<holstein> :)
<holstein> congrats
<elks294> alright.
<elks294> now its time to pwn someone
<holstein> ??
<elks294> lol
<elks294> jk
<Core_UK> elks294: what did you download, a game? :P
<elks294> lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-11
<jimmie_> Whats the best bittorrent client to use on ubuntu?
<holstein> jimmie_: transmission is the usual suspect, but 'best' is a matter of opinion
<holstein> try some out, they're free :)
<jimmie_> I cant wait for the day I ask a question
<jimmie_> And you don't answer it first.
<jimmie_> Making me feel so small
<jimmie_> hNNGH
<holstein> :/
<holstein> jimmie_: you shouldnt feel small :)
<holstein> i like the web interface for transmission
<holstein> i had a box set up to serve some iso's for kxstudio
<holstein> i set up the seeds on my server, and used the web interface to check in on it from time to time
<jimmie_> Again with the talking about stuff I dont comprehend
<jimmie_> So very very small.
<holstein> :/
<jimmie_> Heh
<jimmie_> Huh
<jimmie_> Where did I go
<Jimmie> =/
<Jimmie> So
<bobobobbobob> morning all
<bobobobbobob> I want to move my ubuntu install to another computer, is there a way to do this?
<bobobobbobob> i was thinking like clonezilla, but the hardware is different on computers so I am not sure this will work
<julie> bobobobbobob, one simple solution would be to put the drive in the computer you wish to copy from and use dd to copy the hard drive
<kosaidpo> guys how can i get gedit3 ??
<kosaidpo> im on lubuntu
<s-fox> Hello.
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<s-fox> Hello nlsthzn-work
 * nlsthzn-work continues to lurk
<kosaidpo> guys
<kosaidpo> how can i install only wordcompletion plugin in gedit i dont wanna install all the packages
<nlsthzn-work> kosaidpo: Do you know what the package is called?
<kosaidpo> nlsthzn-work: its ok i installed it thnaks
<nlsthzn-work> kosaidpo: K, cool...
<kosaidpo> thanks
<kosaidpo> peace out
<bobobobbobob> is there a way to copy an installation from one ubuntu box to another...different hardware though
<coalwater> bobobobbobob, i don't know, do u want to move programs or settings?
<oCean> not really a copy, but you can replicate your packageselections on another machine
<bobobobbobob> coalwater all of it
<bobobobbobob> I thought about using clonezilla to do it, but the different hardware gave me pause
<oCean> !clone
<ubot2> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bobobobbobob> plus I think the hdd guid will be wrong, correct?
<oCean> yes
<oCean> if you just would copy
<Edie_> Hi
<Edie_> How can I make my wireless usb adaptor to work on Ubuntu 11.04 computer?
<holstein> Edie_: depends really
<Edie_> I am using tplink 300 mbps wireless adaptor, and in an AMD system.
<holstein> usually, the easy way is to plug the machine up to wired internet, plug the device, and look for a popup about restricted drivers
<Edie_> Thank you for your explanation. Also, another issue is that my screen resolution is very low (1024x1080) and it says cannot detect monitor
<holstein> http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/downloadFiles.aspx?mid=01030301&version=v1&pmodel=TL-WR1043ND
<Edie_> so is it because my graphic card does not have a driver
<holstein> looks like they have linux drivers ^
<holstein> Edie_: well, you are using *some* driver with the graphics card
<holstein> you can always set a manual xorg.conf file in place
<Edie_> I am using this one, no linux driver http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/downloadFiles.aspx?mid=01030301&version=v1&pmodel=TL-WN822N
<holstein> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Edie_> I am not a programmer. How can I set x.config to support my graphic card?
<holstein> Edie_: ??
<holstein> im not either
<holstein> its just a text file
<holstein> i would say, if you are new to linux/ubuntu
<holstein> take it slow
<holstein> what you are asking for is going to be challenging
<Edie_> but if I use the driver finder will i able to make the resolution 1920.1080 work?
<holstein> you need to let the product manufacturers know that you are having a hard time using the devices they have made with linux
<holstein> Edie_: driver finder?
<Edie_> included in the os i think
<holstein> i have no way of anwering that without having the hardware in front of me
<Edie_> "additional drivers"
<holstein> what i usually do is try some live CD's
<holstein> Edie_: assuming theres a driver available, sure
<holstein> i thought you had tried
<holstein> when you said 'theres no driver for my graphics card'
<holstein> i thought it meant just that
<Edie_> I cant even connect to the internet before
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Edie_: looks like that wifi device is going to be challenging
<holstein> can you plug in?
<Edie_> thanks for your advice, I will try to plug into the ethernet later
<holstein> Edie_: also
<holstein> when you get plugged in, there software that allows you to try and use the windows drivers with linux
<holstein> get plugged in and come in here, and we'll get you sorted
<Edie_> thank you very much, you have been a great help to me
<holstein> go ahead and grab http://www.tp-link.com/common/getresource/?type=Driver&resource=TL-WN821N_WN822N_100629.zip too
<holstein> and unzip it
<Edie_> that one work for linux?
<holstein> we'll try it
<Edie_> okay
<Edie_> i will come back later
<holstein> we'll try the arusb_xp.inf in there
<bobobobbobob> argggg
<bobobobbobob> h
<bobobobbobob> LOL
<julie101010> what's the matter bobobobbobob?
<bobobobbobob> I have a machine that is way too strong for what I am using it for.
<bobobobbobob> I am using it for a LAMP at the moment
<julie101010> too strong?
<bobobobbobob> I am wondering if there is a way to save the install on it now to a VM and then change the system into a virtualization server
<bobobobbobob> 8GB / dual quad core
<bobobobbobob> 2 nics
<bobobobbobob> LOL, too strong
<bobobobbobob> originally it was doing ffmpeg
<bobobobbobob> just right for that
<julie101010> that'd be complicated but why not install vmware and install as many virtual systems as you like
<bobobobbobob> I could do that, not sure how to convert the current webserver into a vm though.  :(  I hate to take the chance of screwing up wordpress and its db again
<bobobobbobob> oh, you mean install vmware on the current box and virtualize from there?
<bobobobbobob> i could install ESXi, I suppose but then i still need to get this current ubuntu installation into a VM
<holstein> you *should* be able to dd copy the install, and get away with it
<holstein> might have to edit the UUID
<holstein> assuming the hardware is recognized , or vitrual hardware in this case
<bobobobbobob> i know what you mean
<bobobobbobob> that is the gotcha, I am afraid
<bobobobbobob> maybe it would be easier to install ubuntu in the VM from scratch and just move data over, but then i would need to dump db and reconstitue, correct?
<holstein> i would think so, but its arguably easier
<bobobobbobob> i think you might be right, then i am only copying the website and the db over....sort of
<holstein> *in theory sure
<julie101010> bobobobbobob, you don't need to copy your current system in a virtual box
<holstein> i mean, i would try that first... keep the source in place, and you can try the entire system if needed
<julie101010> just install vmware player and create new virtual machines on your current setup
<bobobobbobob> k thanks, i will see what damage i can cause  lol
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<julie101010> hi kristian-aalborg
<Adidas> Hello?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> Adidas: if you get a minute, check out the /topic :)
<Adidas> Ahh got it
<Adidas> I have an old Dell that I installed Ubuntu Server on and for some reason I can't get it to ping google.com
<Adidas> What are the first steps to troubleshoot?
<Adidas> I am remoting in via putty
<holstein> hmmm... so you are able to connect to it via SSH?
<Adidas> yes
<holstein> that confirms that the network hardware is working
<Adidas> yup
<holstein> i would say, if you have edit something to make it have a static IP, double check those settings
<Adidas> whenever I use apt-get it appears to download but then I get Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<holstein> right, i say you are not 'online' somehow
<holstein> you are obviously on your local net though
<Adidas> I set it so it was static...I think
<holstein> well, figure out *if* you did, then look at *how*, and try disabling that temporarily
<holstein> reboot, and ping on a dynamic setup, then you know what the issue is
<Adidas> ok so I assume to do this I need to change ifconfig so it uses DHCP?
<holstein> Adidas: i would sort out what you did to make it static, and undo it that way
<holstein> maybe look at your history
<Adidas> Yeah I think I am confusing myself. I was referring to /etc/network/interfaces, but I will check my command hist
<Adidas> interfaces is showing eth0 as dhcp
<Adidas> looks like I used this cmd
<Adidas> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.26 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Adidas> so if I reboot will that discard that and return the server to using DHCP?
<Adidas> also if I sound like I am going about this the wrong way please let me know?
<Adidas> This is all new to me (including IRC), but I am really eager to wrap my head around this
<Adidas> ok so I am able to ping google
<Adidas> What is the proper way to set up a static IP on this server?
<holstein> Adidas: just back that file up temporarily, and reboot as a test
<holstein> then, you'll know if that file is the issue or not
<holstein> OH, actually im just catching up
<holstein> so, as dynamic IP, you are good right?
<Adidas> yes
<Adidas> I haven't tried apt-get yet
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<holstein> this looks like how i would do it
<Adidas> awesome thanks. I will try it out.
<holstein> Adidas: yup, now you know what the deal is :)
<holstein> let us know if you need more help with it
<Adidas> looks like I screwed the pooch
<Adidas> I am going to have to hook up my monitor to the thing to get into it now
<Adidas> but I did get the following errors before I got to this point
<Adidas> Virtual packages like 'dhcp-client' can't be removed
<Adidas> and then when I tried to restart the network adapter with init.d/networking restart
<Adidas> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<Adidas> I will report more when I get the monitor hooked up after lunch
<holstein> Adidas: i think that package has been renamed
<holstein> search for what you have with dhcp in the name
<Adidas> thanks man I will take a look in about an hour or two. I have a hungry wife looking for food.
<Adidas> hungry pregnant wife
<holstein> Adidas: cool, you'll get it, its not a big deal really, just a little fiddly at first
<IT-Duck> Can anyone recommend partition sizes for a 160gb hard drive with Ubuntu (/home on a seperate partition)? I plan on running Ubuntu for every day use (plus web dev. and metasploit)
<IT-Duck> How much is needed for Ubuntu?
<holstein> IT-Duck: hey
<holstein> what else is going on the drive?
<holstein> if i had a dual boot with windows going on, i might do 60gb's for win
<holstein> and the rest for buntu
<holstein> i think anything over 20 totally will be fine though
<holstein> i would consider 6 or 8gb's minimum
<holstein> ive had 4gb installs
<IT-Duck> I plan on using it for everday use plus metasploit, gnome, fluxbox, and random apps (bluefish, conky, etc.)
<IT-Duck> no winblows, just ubunut on a netbook
<IT-Duck> I'm thinking 12gb for / and the rest on /home
<IT-Duck> not sure what size I'll make swap yet (1gb ram)
<IT-Duck> any suggestions?
<holstein> that should be fine
 * nlsthzn waves
<Adidas> holstein: I am back. Apparently I put in the wrong IP...funny stuff. Anyway, it is working, but I have one question
<jimmie> He may be dead, or atleast AFK
<jimmie> So i'd just leave your question Adidas
<Adidas> alright cool
<holstein> Adidas: i got a minute, then its lunchtime :)
<holstein> whats up?
<Adidas> anyway, I had an issue with my network config. When I restart my network I get "Failed to bring up eth0", but everything is working
<Adidas> any clue? or should I just be happy everything is working?
<holstein> yeah, if it aint broke...
<Adidas> yeah I thought so
<holstein> lunch...BBL
<Adidas> alright cool thanks again
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-12
<Adidas> I have a question about verifying zipped files
<Error404NotFound> !ask | Adidas
<ubot2> Adidas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Adidas> apache says to verify the download to ensure the integrity, and it appears that they recommend pgp vs md5
<Adidas> but their directions don't mention the actual file that was downloaded. So how does one verify with pgp?
<Adidas> Here are the directions I am following http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#verify
<escott> Adidas, you usually verify a gpg signed message containing the md5 sums, although in principle you could do the same with a zip
<Error404NotFound> try #ubuntu
<escott> Adidas, evidently its just gpg --verify signature.asc datafile.zip
<Adidas> escott  I tried the cmd you provided as well as the directions that apache provided. I got "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found" even though I downloaded the key and it is in the same directory as the signature file and data file.
<escott> Adidas, did you gpg --import KEYS
<Adidas> yes, but I got the following
<Adidas> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/adidas/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Adidas> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Adidas> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<holstein> Adidas: It means that the user you are running GPG as was not the owner of the
<holstein> gpg.conf file
<holstein> i dont know how far along you are, but if you can just start the process over, or find the proper keys
<jimmie> Holstein
<jimmie> Just the man
<jimmie> My Pendrive and 150GB filesystem appear on the desktop
<jimmie> How can I make them go away and leave me alone
<holstein> check out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2182938/gpg-warning-unsafe-ownership-on-configuration-file-gpg-fingerprint-on-ubunt
<holstein> Adidas: ^^
<Adidas> thanks
<Adidas> to both of you
<holstein> jimmie: you can just hide all the mounted volumes from showing on the desktop
<jimmie> Ah Ok
<jimmie> I know how to do that, naturally
<holstein> thats somewhere in gconf
<jimmie> But say for instance someone didnt, how would they do it?
<holstein> jimmie: are you in gnome?
<holstein> so, you go can hit alt+F2
<holstein> type in..
<holstein> gconf-editor
<holstein> then, navigate to apps > nautilus > desktop and unclick volumes_visible
<holstein> that *should* do it jimmie :)
<holstein> you'll still see the volumes in nautilus this way
<jimmie> cheers
<jimmie> You're a good egg Holstein
<holstein> jimmie: :)
 * Error404NotFound breaks open holstein and fries him
 * holstein says - over easy please ;)
<Error404NotFound> now im hungry...
<Wesss> Hi all, Anyone know how we can start multiple instance of same program in Unity from launcher (side panel) . I know that the middle mouse buttom works but I have only two buttom mouse. Is there any other option or keyboard short cut ??
<escott> Wesss, click with both buttons at once
<Wesss> thanks escott - I will test
<Wesss> it worked, thanks. cant stop hating unity
<escott> !classic | Wesss if its not your thing you can always go back
<ubot2> Wesss if its not your thing you can always go back: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Wesss> ubot2 , I know , but it is just matter of time that they ship it without gnome
<ubot2> Wesss: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> i wish there was a little side note - for 5 more months*
<Error404NotFound> lol
<holstein> Wesss: you like gnome3?
<Wesss> holstin, gnome3 is good even it is little buggy, but on the other hand kde 4 were buggy too at the begining.. Everything is better than unity
<holstein> eh, unity'll have some upgrades soon that might entice you back
<Wesss> yeah, after 3-4 upgrade on unity we hopefully get our gnome back :-)
<holstein> im going to settle in with XFCE :)
<holstein> Wesss: nah, gnome2 is gone
<holstein> and thats global
<holstein> gnome is not supporting gnome2 anymore
<Wesss> I made a partition and installed kubuntu today. I didn't had chance too test that for a while since I was happy with gnome 2.x. I am really impressed with kubuntu 11.4,
<holstein> yeah, KDE is really nice now
<holstein> i dont like it either though
<Wesss> hilstein, if the last time you test kde was about kde 3 och 4.0, you really should test this new one
<Wesss> great difference
<Wesss> unfotunately it doesn't perform well on netbook. so i have to stick with unity there
<holstein> nah, ive looked at 4.6, really nice and polished... i just dont like it
<Adidas> Argh Okay how often do people verify files with pgp and etc? According to http://httpd.apache.org/dev/verification.html it seems like I need to find some one who knows William A Rowe Jr. Am I just completely misunderstanding all of this or do I literally have to have some face-to-face time with someone who has verified his sig? I am thinking of just using md5 instead.
<holstein> Adidas: i think it depends on what you have, and where you got it, and what you plan on doing with it
<Adidas> I just wanted to follow the recommendations on Apache's site
<holstein> if its a permissions issue, just chown it, but if its something you need to verify the ingerity of, md5 will work :)
<Core_UK> whats the best way to back-up before doing upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Core_UK> just copy /home to an external drive?
<holstein> Adidas: yeah, but im not sure what you are going for... i have apache, but i dont really do much with it other than put files up
<Core_UK> it is encrypted btw using whatever encryption comes with 10.10
<holstein> Core_UK: back up as much as you feel comfortable with
<holstein> even cloning the install if you want that kind of backup
<Core_UK> holstein: I would like to do like a systems settings back, if that makes sense
<holstein> Core_UK: /home should do it then
<Adidas> holstein: oh no I got passed all of that It turns out I was using sudo when I shouldn't have, and I needed to download the KEY from something like pgpkeys.mit.edu. I think I am just going to use md5
<holstein> you should get a list of the installed apps from synaptic or whatever
<escott> Core_UK, home disk encryption is accomplished by having a folder .ecryptfs with the encrypted contents and using a mount of the unencrypted contents on top of /home/username you could copy the encrypted .ecryptfs or the unencrypted contents after they get mounted but dont copy both
<Adidas> the directions in http://httpd.apache.org/dev/verification.html seem to be overkill for a person just trying to use apache
<Core_UK> escott: thank you :)
<holstein> Adidas: well, better safe than sorry is a good approach
<escott> Core_UK, do verify that the decryption key is included somehow in the .ecryptfs if you copy the encrypted contents
<holstein> Adidas: you got apache from the site?
<Adidas> Holstein: I have no problems going the distance, but this line kind of cracks me up "A good start to validating a key is by face-to-face communication with multiple government-issued photo identification confirmations"
<escott> Adidas, your bank uses apache ;) you want them to be careful
<holstein> Adidas: well, thats true
<Adidas> Holstein: Yes
<holstein> i had a guy talk at our LUG on that, and he said the only way to really know is to ask the guy ;)
<holstein> im just not clear on what you are verifying?
<Core_UK> how do I save a list of my installed packages? "generate package download script?"
<holstein> apache itself?
<holstein> Core_UK: ive only ever done that right in synaptic with mixed results... maybe someone else has a better suggestion
<Adidas> Holestein & Escott: I definitely agree with you on the lengths to verify this stuff. It is just funny how I never thought of this stuff when I was installing httpd on windows
<Core_UK> escott: they key is the password I set or the random chars?
<holstein> Adidas: right, but you should
<holstein> Adidas: this is to install apache though?
<holstein> im just running the one in the repos
<escott> Core_UK, I think the key is something longer that is randomly generated and then encrypted with the password, or any other method you like to use to decrypt it
<Core_UK> ok escott thanks, I will copy the decypted one I think to avoid issues
<Adidas> Holstein: Yes this is just to install apache's web server. I got to the point where I was able to verify the signature, but then I got this message "gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!" Again I don't mind doing this but have either you or escott verified the signature for something with the developer before using it for personal reasons?
<holstein> Adidas: why not use the one in the repos?
<Adidas> because I am ignorant and not sure what you mean by that? I am assuming checking it out via svn?
<holstein> Adidas: nah, theres one in the repos
<holstein> and ubuntu should be keeping that up to date
<escott> Adidas, thats probably because the KEYS you downloaded from apache are not in turn signed by a person you recognize. the whole web/chain of trust is broken. these are just random keys you downloaded from the apache website from gpg's perspective
<holstein> Adidas: otherwise, if you install the way you are, you have to keep up with the updates yourself
<holstein> i just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> and i have the latest version from the ubuntu repos upgraded
<holstein> Adidas: thats usually the prefered method, unless you need an older version for some reason
<holstein> which is not a great idea for security reasons
<Adidas> Holstein: when you say repos what do you mean? I wish I knew what you meant but then I probably wouldn't be asking these questions
<holstein> Adidas: what are you installing this on?
<escott> Adidas, he is saying just do apt-get install apache
<holstein> ubuntu server?
<Adidas> AHHH
<holstein> or ubuntu desktop?
<Adidas> OK
<Adidas> server
<holstein> yeah, you can sudo apt-get install apache2
<Adidas> this is my lame attempt to get away from windows environment
<holstein> sure, but theres even one more big reason to go with linux and thats package management
<Adidas> oh of course I have been loving that
<Adidas> apt-get install * has been my friend
<Adidas> damn that is so sad. Just like that apache is installed.
<escott> Adidas, and i thought you were trying to install apache on windows... beware the !xy
<holstein> yup, and kept up to date for you automagically
<Adidas> !xy?
<ubot2> Factoid 'xy?' not found
<Adidas> Escott !xy?
<escott> Adidas, see #ubuntu
<escott> that channels bot seems to know more than this channels
<Adidas> I gotcha
<Adidas> I can't believe I never got into this earlier.
<escott> i bet its the ? at the end !xy
<escott> !xy
<ubot2> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<escott> ubot2, im sorry i said you were dumber than your brethren
<ubot2> escott: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Adidas> LOL
<Adidas> ok So new question? How do I get to httpd.conf (apache says its default is /usr/local/apache2 which doesn't exist on my machine)
<escott> Adidas, it should be /var/ something
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<holstein> but, dont XY again.... what are you going for?
<holstein> m@prometheus:~$ locate httpd.conf
<holstein> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Adidas> Ok well I am used to having to configure apache to get it to do what I need it to do. For example, I want to install PHP and get a hold of the vhost config file? I am going about this in a wrong way?
<escott> Adidas, sudo apt-get install php
<Adidas> I should have figured that much at this point
<escott> Adidas, the only things you should need to manually configure are those specific to your host and your applications
<Adidas> Escott: So I will need to configure httpd.conf to set up my hosts. if I remember correctly. I have a few sites that I am trying to set up on this server so I will also need to set up the vhosts as well
<Adidas> Obviously, I am not an expert with Apache, but I managed to get it to work well enough to get it to do what I wanted. I am trying to mirror that setup here
<holstein> Adidas: i havent needed to do that, but i know you can, and i can refer you to someone if needed
<Adidas> Holstein: no worries. I am pretty sure I know what I need to do, but I don't want to get that point until I have a test site up and running. I also need to set up a mysql db, but I think I am going to call it a night for tonight. Thanks for all of the help. I wish I discovered IRC before. It would have saved me many headaches
<Adidas> Escott: Thank you as well!
<holstein> Adidas: GN :)
<jimmie> Alright Raywin
<raywin> hi jimmie, thx for the suggestion
<raywin> I just installed natty on two different boxes, and I am trying to check wifi performance.
<raywin> I waas using iperf, but I seem to be getting remarkably low bandwidth.. <3Mbps internally...
<holstein> on both machines?
<holstein> raywin: ^
<raywin> no, only one box has wifi
<holstein> ok... and the wifi perfomance doesnt seem right?
<raywin> the 2nd just ethernet, and I am using the ethernet box as the iperf server
<raywin> correct, it seems remarkably low
<raywin> I was going to set up some streaming video from a thrid qnap nas... but at <3Mbps
<raywin> it's just going to be ugly.
<holstein> try it
<raywin> okay, brb :-)
<holstein> raywin: make sure you are up to date with package updates too
<holstein> all you can do is trouble shoot the wifi card.. try and make sure the hardware is good, and maybe try alternate drivers
<raywin> holstein, thx... it looks like I jumped the gun, it won't even connect to the nas, so I have a bigger bear to shoot at this point!
<raywin> okay, looks like the error messages were bogus... but the network performance is still kind of jittery...
<raywin> basically the wifi drivers appear to work, but they are suboptimal compared to running under windows. what would you suggest as far as inestigating how to tune up performance... what's the best packet sniffer to use in linux?
<raywin> *investigating
<holstein> i would just look for a different driver to try
<holstein> is this broadcom?
<holstein> raywin: could be a kernel regression too
<holstein> i hear about wireshark a lot, but i dont use it
<raywin> checking rf chipset...
<raywin> I believe it is a atheros 5416 based pci wifi card, the OEM is tplink
<holstein> raywin: see what you see in lspci
<holstein> just to be sure*
<raywin> it's their tl-wn851n should do optimal 300Mbps...
<raywin> checking
<holstein> raywin: you can try using the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<raywin> definitely atheros, it's an ar922x adapter
<holstein> raywin: paste me that line from lspci if you would, and let me look around for a bug
<raywin> done... downloading
<raywin> it's on a different computer, but I'll copy it verbatim...
<jimmie> 1.84467441 × 10^19 combinations
<jimmie> Whoops
<raywin> 0d:02.0 Nework controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922x Wireless Netowrk Adapter (rev 01)
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/788889
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 788889 in linux "ath9k AR922X loses connection " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<benonsoftware> vote [--non-voiced] [--no-msg] [--notify] \"TOPIC OF VOTE\"
<raywin> wicked, was that a bot that just replied with a bug number.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632474
<cprofitt> raywin: I am not a bot, but the bot did reply to my URL
<holstein> is this a dupe?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/622265
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 622265 in linux "ath9k AR922X loses connection" [Undecided,New]
<raywin> ah, sorry cprofitt, and thanks for the link,
<cprofitt> actually looks like a dupe yes,
<cprofitt> though that report looks to ahve originated on 10.04
<raywin> I haven't lost a connection, and it basically works (the wifi adapter)... but the throughput seems low
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> duplicates against linux must be exactly the same hardware, 100%. Close doesn't count, either
<cprofitt> they are both for AR922X
<raywin> < 3Mbps, and the connection to smb shares seems to throw error dialog boxes that I can just click through and eventually can see the share through the folder view
<charlie-tca> what about the rest of the hardware, though? motherboard, bios, video, all count for linux bugs
<charlie-tca> The kernel team dups them when they find a perfect match
<cprofitt> well... then I just marked it a duplicate in error
<cprofitt> given the breadth of hardware dupes are likely to never happen
<charlie-tca> right, and for bugs against the kernel, every model change, every minor update in hardware requires a slightly different fix
<cprofitt> my screw up
<cprofitt> the more I dig in to bug triage the more I think the community has no chance in being able to help
<cprofitt> too many rules
<holstein> cprofitt: lol
<cprofitt> people will just get frustrated and not bother
<holstein> i was trying to be on the bug team for a few weeks
<holstein> CHALLENGING
<charlie-tca> That's why it takes so long sometimes to get these things fixed. A fix only works for some hardware, then they have to re-write code to fix it for other hardware
<holstein> not my bag for usre
<holstein> sure*
<cprofitt> holstein: I am on the bug team -- and I had no idea about what charlie-tca just told me
<charlie-tca> Kernel and video bugs are very special when trying to triage them
<raywin> <- is not on any team and is a little blown away by whatever you guys are talking about :P
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: seems like the community should have a way of grouping these reports none the less
<cprofitt> and the professionals should be able to sort that out
<charlie-tca> The professionals have to undup them when we do that.
<cprofitt> great
<cprofitt> is there a way to 'group' them with out them being 'duplicates'
<charlie-tca> I work with the kernel team a lot on bugs
<cprofitt> so that the community can better determine which one matches their issue?
<charlie-tca> grouped by tag, you can tag it to the specific hardware, or search on the hardware.
<cprofitt> where do I put a tag?
<holstein> charlie-tca: Jfo lives near me :)
<charlie-tca> The problem is if the bug is fixed for the card, but a different version of the part number, the fix may not work
<charlie-tca> put tags at the bottom of the description, there is a separate box for them
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> I see that now
<raywin> @holstein, the ndis wrapper package installed... what is the difference between using the ndis wrapper and how it installed already *automagically*?
<charlie-tca> Also, most bugs against the kernel will have the part in the description, to help search for specific hardware
<cprofitt> yep...
<cprofitt> is there any instructions in the bug-control docs that specify this level of detail for kernel bugs
<holstein> raywin: you can use the potentially better supported windows driver with ndiswrapper
<cprofitt> it appears I have missed it
<charlie-tca> There are specifics just for the kernel.
<raywin> ah, ic, so it used the windows driver with a linux ndis abstraction layer..
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Marking%20duplicate
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
<raywin> okay, so I think I'll need to read up on this before a wreck my newly installed beautiful ubunutu box
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: looks like the first link I gave needs to be improved
<raywin> holstein, can you point me to the best documentation that'll help be switch to the windows driver, and back out in case I screw it up royally?
<raywin> be=me
<holstein> raywin: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<charlie-tca> I see it
<cprofitt> I do see the part under triage levels in the kernel section
<cprofitt> that makes sense...
<charlie-tca> I will get with the kernel team to verify, and then change it
<raywin> thanks! I googled the same thing :D
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: thanks...
<charlie-tca> no problem
<cprofitt> looks like we just need to add a special note about kernel and video hardware
<cprofitt> in the marking duplicate section
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying to help with those bugs. It can be extremely frustrating
 * cprofitt nods
<raywin> *this* is exactly what I needed, thanks holstein!!!
<cprofitt> I wish we could have LP pop-up messages about these caveats
<charlie-tca> me too
<charlie-tca> I have unduped more kernel bugs than I can count
<cprofitt> kernel bugs have to be very difficult with the level of hardware difference in the non-Mac world
<charlie-tca> yup
<cprofitt> well... mine needs to be unduped -- the original report does not contain the information necessary to declare a dupe
<charlie-tca> That's what makes them so hard to get fixed. One person will report the bug fixed, the next person gets no fix.
<charlie-tca> and it is because the version number bumped. Sometimes it is the difference between things like ver 3.04 and 3.03
<cprofitt> yep
<Core_UK> What is this channel for? Is beginners an ubuntu team for example?
<cprofitt> This is where the Beginners team offers help
<cprofitt> the #ubuntu-beginners-team is for the team discussion
<Core_UK> ah ok, thanks you cprofitt
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: taken care orf
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: taken care of, even
<cprofitt> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cprofitt> Core_UK: no problem
<cprofitt> any other questions do not hesitate to ask
<charlie-tca> I'm going hide again
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: lol
<Core_UK> Anyone have experience of AVM and dual monitors?
<cprofitt> AVM?
<Core_UK> AWN sorry
<cprofitt> ah... no, I have not used that dock and dual monitors
<Core_UK> where is the best place for AWN support if #AWN is dead? :)
<braiam> Core_UK: #AWN-resurrection ??
<jimmie> Hey guys
<julie101010> hi jimmie
<coalwater> who's around here
<coalwater> i need some help with a server 500 error, so any body around?
<rashthedude> Hello
<rashthedude> i'm new to ubuntu in general
<rashthedude> so after installing Ubuntu 10.04 recently, i couldnt help but think it's awfully slow
<head_victim> rashthedude: depends on what sort of hardware you have
<rashthedude> good point
<head_victim> coalwater: where is the error ?
<rashthedude> my computer is kinda dated,
<rashthedude> 2.9 ghz, 512(sd ram)
<head_victim> rashthedude: what was your previous operating system?
<rashthedude> i ran windows xp on it previously
<head_victim> Well comparing an operating system from 2001 to one from 2010 is hardly fair
<rashthedude> but i would have assumed windows would be more memory hungry than any linux distro, but ubuntu has a full featured set of software these days i guess
<coalwater> head_victim, http://www.ahlynews.com/new/ads_api/?css=1
<head_victim> Well it depends, is it the CPU, the HDD , the RAM or the video card slowing it down :)
<head_victim> coalwater: I'll have a look but I make no promises I'm useful at all :P
<coalwater> see, the page loads fine, but if you check with firebug, ull see it does a 500 error
<head_victim> Worked fine for me
<coalwater> that's what i said
<coalwater> but it throws a 500 error
<coalwater> try to wget that link
<coalwater> there was a caching cron set, it wgets the link
<head_victim> Weird
<coalwater> it drove me crazy
<coalwater> but fortunately i found out that curl doesn't do the same
<coalwater> so i changed it to a curl instead of wget
<coalwater> i hate it when stupid stuff like that happen at work
<coalwater> i just wasted like an hour fixing something that was already working, because nautilus decided to move the files away instead of copy , sigh
<coalwater> o well
<holstein> i can wget http://www.ahlynews.com/new/ads_api/1/images/logo.png
<holstein> rashthedude: i would start with the graphics card... those are usually the trickiest
<coalwater> yea, the problem is either some permission or an htaccess
<coalwater> but np, it's working now, though i dont like how i fixed it but i'll have to let it go lol
<rashthedude> i have an onboard intel graphic card
<rashthedude> is it known to have conflicts and issues with ubuntu?
<head_victim> rashthedude: not really, it just won't show allt he "pretty" stuff nicely
<rashthedude> i can live with that, but it's the laggyness and slowness that annoys me to death
<head_victim> Maybe try a lighter version? Xubuntu or Lubuntu? I use Lubuntu on all my machines that are P4 era
<rashthedude> whats the difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<rashthedude> i think google can answer that for me
<head_victim> Xubuntu uses Xfce and Lubuntu uses LXDE as display managers instead of Gnome
<rashthedude> nice
<head_victim> Different feature set but then again they're aimed at different markets
<head_victim> The idea is have a play around and see what works best for you :)
<head_victim> If you can boot off USB then you can try them all out pretty easily
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubot2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubot2> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rashthedude> worth a try
<coalwater> is there a way to login a gui session from an ssh connection, i had to restart my home pc and now the remote desktop doesn't wanna start, i think because the server needs the user to login, but the ssh is a daemon so it works
<escott> coalwater, ssh -X and the windows will get piped back. its not exactly a full session but individual apps can come back
<escott> coalwater, if you need a full session with panels and the like there are ways to do that with xnest and such
<coalwater> but i cant do it through ssh can i
<coalwater> i just want to log my user on to get the start up apps running
<escott> coalwater, you could ssh -X and fire up an xnest with gnome-session nested inside it
<coalwater> what's xnest
<coalwater> ok nvm
<coalwater> found a page about it
<escott> coalwater, it creates a software x server on the server, the gnome-session and apps draw to that software server which sends it back through X to your server where it gets drawn in a single window
<escott> coalwater, but nothing prevents you from just doing ssh -X and then gnome-panel &
<coalwater> what's the name of the default vnc server on ubuntu
<coalwater> as a process , or executable
<escott> coalwater, if you are going unix to unix vnc is a bit overkill
<escott> !vnc | coalwater
<ubot2> coalwater: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<coalwater> i already use it, i dunno what's bad about it
<escott> coalwater, if you want session resume support (if you ssh session is likely to drop) you can accomplish that without vnc by using things similar to xnest that just keep running in the background
<escott> coalwater, if you have it installed and configured and want to use it, there is nothing wrong with using it
<escott> coalwater, just be sure to use ssh to encrypt the vnc traffic
<coalwater> ok
<head_victim> I generally only use VNC over secured lans. I find it too painful to use over the net here in Australia. Our internet is too slow :/
<coalwater> mine isn't that fast either, i use 8 bit colors to make it better
<coalwater> it's useable
<coalwater> useful when u want to do something that is a pain on ssh
<coalwater> ok, i'm heading home, see you guys later
<head_victim> CHeerio
<Ambrose83> does anybody have experience with connecting to the LEGO mindstorm NXT with BricxCC program? I am having trouble communicating with it via the USB
<stlsaint> sorry nope
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> i stopped playing with legos around age of 7
<stlsaint> hehe
<Ambrose83> I take it you don't have children
<bioterror> 4 and 1.5 years
<stlsaint> lol way to go
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> my kids just plays with rubiks cubes
<bioterror> younger has 3x3x3 and older 7x7x7 :D
<stlsaint> lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-04
<teseracto_> hello can somebody talk in spanish?
<teseracto_> ok i know is a bit late?
<teseracto_> its somewhere to here?
<teseracto_> ok, im now on the irc chat nodes, oll com back tomorrow
<Orphite> whats a good ubuntu distro for creating music?
<Unit193> !studio
<ubot2`> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Unit193> How's that look?
<Orphite> great, will check it out
<Orphite> looks fine, clear useful info
<c11> is there a way to remap my right command-key to "alt-gr" key without using xkeys and writing this into my xkb file?
<c11> macbook1,1 ubuntu12.04
<geirha> c11: In the keyboard layout
<geirha> Ctrl key position -> Right Ctrl as Right Alt
<geirha> oh sorry, command, I read that as control
<c11> i dont have a right "alt" nor do i have a right "control" there is one "apple" key and another with a sign on it like a 90° rotated "K" wich i think is called command key.
<geirha> c11: See what   xev   calls them
<c11> geirha ok ... reading xkbevd(1) manual
<c11> this looks wrong
<c11> has been a while i last dug that deep into xorg(xfree)xkb
<geirha> xev didn't show any events when you pressed those keys?
<c11> i thought xev gave me the wrong info, but it seems to me too much
<c11> i used xev -root
<c11> but i cant use grep because of the missing broken pipe
<c11> cant copy paste into terminal because of the missing right mouse button.
<geirha> you don't need to copy paste anything, just hit the key and examine the last block of lines in the terminal
<geirha> e.g. when I hit the right ctrl key, it says   (keysym 0xffe4, Control_R)   in there
<c11> "xev -root" does not recognize the keypress, i had to start xev without arguments then focus the new window, and get the mouse out of that area to be able to see a single keypress
<geirha> yes
<c11> ok i have it now it's keycode 104 (keysym 0xff8d, KP_enter)
<geirha> keypad enter, odd
<c11> i didnt swith to keypad-mode and the "num.lock" key is combined and overrides F6
<c11> so if i press F6 the num-lock-light lights up
<c11> and the numpad/keypad numbers work
<c11> so i am going to remap using /home/user/.xmodmaprc
<c11> geirha, thx for your help
<geirha> It's ~/.Xmodmap iirc
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-05
<c11> if xev says "keycode 104 is "KP_Enter" then what is the correct "symbol" that xmodmap will accept?
<c11> damn i removed all of my alt-keys
<c11> thats confusing
<c11> ok i give up for now maybe i'll go on later.
<WilsonBradley> After a recent update , I am getting Segfault with many things.. apt-update , synaptics, Update Manager, etc      I have same problem when loggin in with different account, so I figured my past backups of my whole Home directory restore wouldn't help..  was right.
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: do you know what it was you updated?
<WilsonBradley> I always do a "Software Up to date"
<WilsonBradley> not sure
<stlsaint> history should show what was updated. if its overall a huge mess a re-install might be in order. but thats a big IF
<WilsonBradley> it doesn
<WilsonBradley> Update manager it doesn't stay open long enough to show history
<holstein> WilsonBradley: i would just try booting the last kernel
<WilsonBradley> how do I do that?
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: if you havent purged them they should be present at grub boot
<holstein> WilsonBradley: i just select it temporarily in GRUB as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> its one of the first and easiest things to test
<stlsaint> though some inconsistent results may take place
<holstein> yup.. ive had some funkiness on one occasion
<WilsonBradley> What switches do I use?
<holstein> WilsonBradley: i literally just try booting the last kernel if i upgrade and experience breakage... no "switches"
<WilsonBradley> I didn't see that in the grub options.
<WilsonBradley> will reboot and try
<WilsonBradley> thanks
<holstein> WilsonBradley: grub is hidden by default.. you might need to hit shift when booting to show the older kernels
<WilsonBradley> ok, thank you.
<WilsonBradley>  I will try that now
<WilsonBradley> I did earlier kernel.. didnt help
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: have you viewed dmesg?
<WilsonBradley>  update-manager[3152]: segfault at 1
<WilsonBradley> segfault at 1 ip b6ba4c12 sp bfd401d0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0
<stlsaint> ouch
<holstein> i would try to get to TTY and run some upgrade commands
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: does it show you have any broken packages in synpatic?
<WilsonBradley> synpatic doesn't stay open
<holstein> yeah, that would be easier, if you can get it to open
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: what error appears when it closes?
<WilsonBradley> in dmesg?
<WilsonBradley> let me check
<WilsonBradley> synaptic[4169]: segfault at 1 ip b76bec12 sp bfee3690 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[b7662000+123000]
<WilsonBradley> looks like error with libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0 is common
<WilsonBradley> synaptic[4169]: segfault at 1 ip b76bec12 sp bfee3690 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0
<stlsaint> kernel panic. i would suggest a backup and re-install
<WilsonBradley> That's the only backup I have
<WilsonBradley> So download live quantal 12.10 iso and reinstall with that?
<WilsonBradley> How bad off will I be after installing 12.10 and restoring Home/user directory?
<WilsonBradley> what should I be backing up to avoid this?
<WilsonBradley> I thought/ was told that backing up Home/ directory was enough
<WilsonBradley> What would happen if I downloaded Quantel 12.10 live iso , and reinstalled it?
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: you are running quantal??
<WilsonBradley> No, 12.04
<stlsaint> well why install quantal? Quantal isn't even stable
<stlsaint> WilsonBradley: if you want to be more cautious make a separate /home partition at install.
<stlsaint> I usually make a /, /boot, /home
<WilsonBradley> hummm, keeping the /home files on a seperate partition? I have my /Home backed up on a external drive
<WilsonBradley> often
<WilsonBradley> I restored , didn't fix the Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<stlsaint> any privoxy users here?
<Unit193> I know a doc on it, but I use polipo.
<stlsaint> Unit193: trying to use privoxy to block content but its not working
<bobweaver> Hi biggalant  [
<biggalant> hey guys, anybody can help
<biggalant> hi
<biggalant> you were in #ubuntuforums as well?
<bobweaver> so what are you trying to do with ssh ?
<biggalant> ok
<bobweaver> yes biggalant  I am on alot of channels
<biggalant> open an ssh to change my password in the university server
<biggalant> but, I get an error
<biggalant> i'll copy it in a moment
<bobweaver> !pastebin | biggalant
<ubot2`> biggalant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> but if it is just one or two lines you can paste  here
<biggalant> I was told that ubuntu is complicated, but even with a copy paste thing??
<biggalant> ok anyway
<biggalant> I write ssh
<biggalant> and then it gives me the options
<bobweaver> ahh
<biggalant> like [-l login] ....
<bobweaver> so where are you trying to ssh into ?
<bobweaver> you do
<biggalant> to be honest, I don't know how this works
<biggalant> but, I have a website
<bobweaver> ssh -p <port number> <username>@<server name >
<biggalant> how should I proceed?
<biggalant> and if I don't have a port number
<bobweaver> so if I wanted to ssh into Ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> I would do
<bobweaver> ssh bobweaver@ubuntu.com
<biggalant> ah ok
<biggalant> thx
<bobweaver> then it asks for password I enter in password and I am connected
<biggalant> I will try that
<bobweaver> the standerd port is 22
<bobweaver> most the time
<bobweaver> But
<biggalant> but?
<bobweaver> you can check what ports are open also if you are local with a simple nmap scan
<biggalant> if I don't mention the port, is it a problemt
<biggalant> ?
<bobweaver> Like if I was at my university and did not know what port ssh was running on
<biggalant> because, i wrote ssh username@website , but it seems like it is loading or something
<biggalant> and then told me connection timed out
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> try this
<biggalant> but, it mentioned port 22
<bobweaver> nmap -T4 -A -v -PN <name of site >
<bobweaver> nmap must be installed
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install -y nmap
<bobweaver> woopx
<biggalant> ok
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get -y install  nmap
<biggalant> there is the error again
<biggalant> even with the sudo
<biggalant> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bobweaver> this will tell you all open ports and will not ping host at the same time so that the sys admin can not see what you are doing ;)
<bobweaver> are you installing something else ?
<bobweaver> or have synaptic open ?
<biggalant> but bob, the error I get all the time is this dpkg is being used
<biggalant> how can I check that?
<bobweaver> ps aux | grep [d]pkg
<bobweaver> or system montor
<bobweaver> er spelling
<bobweaver> biggalant,  If you are super new to Ubuntu and gnu/linux   There is a cool program for 105 usd a year called Ubuntu Advantage   it is great support with canonical them-selfs  just thought that you might like that or not :)
<biggalant_> bob still there?
<bobweaver> wb biggalant_  :)
<biggalant_> 10x
<bobweaver> not sure what 10x means sorry
<biggalant_> it feels good to have help in this domain ;)
<biggalant_> thanks
<bobweaver> :) there are lots of options for help out there with Ubuntu
<biggalant_> well, the interactive one seems the best
<bobweaver> there is a list of all irc channels here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<biggalant_> last I wrote in the terminal ps aux | grep [d]pkg
<bobweaver> ahh did you get anything back ?
<biggalant_> actually not
<bobweaver> ok
<biggalant_> trying to ssh -p 22 user@web again
<bobweaver> biggalant_,  try this to get apt working
<bobweaver> 1. Go to System => System Monitor
<bobweaver> 2. On the system Monitor go to the Processes
<bobweaver> 3. Go to view and then choose all processes
<bobweaver> 4. This will then display the the apt-get process
<bobweaver> 5. Just end the process and then voila you are good to go.
<biggalant_> where is System?
<bobweaver> in the unity dash just type in System Monitor
<bobweaver> biggalant_,  like this     http://imagebin.org/215223
<biggalant_> ok, I am there but I don't have any view option
<biggalant_> I mean, I entered the system monitor, and processes
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> click on the bar that says
<bobweaver> process name
<bobweaver> brb phone
<bobweaver> back
<biggalant_> ok
<bobweaver> do you see anything running apt ?
<biggalant_> I am there, but couldn't find any apt
<biggalant_> nope
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> on the top of you screen in the "pannel"   there is a menu for view
<bobweaver> do you see it ?
<biggalant_> yup
<bobweaver> check active process
<bobweaver> what do you see ?
<biggalant_> just a sec
<biggalant_> i think i see the browser's view
<bobweaver> you can take a screen shot  with the "print screen "  button
<biggalant_> I have only the system monitor
<bobweaver> then upload it to  http://imagebin.org
<biggalant_> ok
<biggalant_> but, what do you need to see?
<bobweaver> need to find out what is using apt
<bobweaver> then ou can install nmap
<biggalant_> i don't think anything is
<biggalant_> but, even if I use some other process in the terminal
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get -y install nmap
<biggalant_> i get this message
<biggalant_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bobweaver> Oo
<biggalant_> googling this is impossible, that is why this is my first time here
<biggalant_> :)
<bobweaver> Ok
<bobweaver> in terminal
<bobweaver> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<biggalant_> you sure?
<biggalant_> it will be fine?
<bobweaver> make sure you spell right
<biggalant_> done
<c11> biggalant_, i was about to suggest to remove the lock file too.
<bobweaver> yes you will be fine but you must speel and follow my directions
<bobweaver> now
<bobweaver> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<biggalant_> ok
<biggalant_> done
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get -y install nmap
<bobweaver> Is it installing or are you still getting lock error
<biggalant_> in process ;)
<biggalant_> done
<bobweaver> nmap -T4 -A -v -PN <name of site >
<bobweaver> with out the  "<" " >"
<bobweaver> example
<bobweaver> nmap -T4 -A -v -PN http://ubuntu.com
<biggalant_> yup
<biggalant_> done
<bobweaver> what port is open for ssh ?
<biggalant_> I have seen two ports open, one of them was 22
<bobweaver> 22 is ssh port
<bobweaver> other one I am guessing is 443  and 21 and 80
<bobweaver> 22 is the standard port
<bobweaver> what is the ipaddress >
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> you can also use that with ssh
<biggalant_> ok, it shows an ssh hostkey
<bobweaver> ssh bobweaver@781.83.543.21
<biggalant_> you mean the hostkey
<biggalant_> because, it is a lot bigger than that
<bobweaver> biggalant_,  pastebin the nmap scan
<biggalant_> just a sec
<biggalant_> i thin k it works
<biggalant_> it works
<biggalant_> now i think I am in the university server
<biggalant_> so, i will try to change my pass there
<biggalant_> should I write passwd?
<biggalant_> or open an ssh first
<bobweaver> well that all depends
<biggalant_> let;s say I want to open an ssh
<biggalant_> I think that is what the pc guy told me
<bobweaver> what kinda server it is the permissions that you have ect
<bobweaver> If you can upload you key then that would be best IMHO
<bobweaver> Here I made some youtube videos
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRLzCHkfW8A&feature=g-upl
<bobweaver> there is also this
<bobweaver> !ssh
<ubot2`> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<biggalant_> it is working
<bobweaver> I am glad to hear that Great Job :)
<biggalant_> 10x very much man
<biggalant_> man I belive ?
<biggalant_> sure bob
<biggalant_> I'll check the websites you mentioned for more knowledge
<biggalant_> but, still i have one question
<bobweaver> yes ?.
<biggalant_> I am installing a program
<biggalant_> it is for data reduction
<biggalant_> the instructions says that I sould at some point write:
<biggalant_> source ...
<biggalant_> and a file
<biggalant_> but, when I do that, to many errors occur and I can't deal with some
<biggalant_> if you have time, can you help me with this?
<bobweaver> sure
<biggalant_> I think one very stupid error is that the Program cannot find GTK+
<biggalant_> and I actually downloaded every GTK+ package that I could find from the Synaptic Package manager
<bobweaver> I can only help thou and can not give anwsers as this is for school and that is against the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<biggalant_> but, most importantly, it says X11 Headers not found
<biggalant_> sorry, X11 binary file not found
<biggalant_> any ideas?
<bobweaver> GTK is a widget liary that is used to render things to screen (I think )  what is the package name that you are working on ?
<biggalant_> name every package you know, and I am sure it is installed already
<biggalant_> but, which one I am working on, that I don't know
<bobweaver> A.K.A the program that is trowing errors
<biggalant_> ok, it is called gildas
<biggalant_> it could be downloaded from this iram website
<bobweaver> !info gildas
<biggalant_> http://www.iram.fr/IRAMFR/GILDAS/
<biggalant_> in terminal?
<bobweaver> no that was for boit
<bobweaver> bot *
<bobweaver> but it did not pick it up
<biggalant_> bot?
<biggalant_> for somebody else or?
<bobweaver> !bot
<ubot2`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<biggalant_> ok
<biggalant_> now I am surprised why I can see only what you are writing
<biggalant_> although there are a lot online
<biggalant_> am I writing to everybody?
<bobweaver> Yes
<biggalant_> lol
<biggalant_> how should I stop?
<biggalant_> or, maybe that is how it works?
<biggalant_> usually?
<bobweaver> there are "rooms" on IRC that are full of people when you enter a room/channel   then you are talking to everyone in that room
<bobweaver> all chats are loged
<bobweaver> logged *
<bobweaver> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<biggalant_> interesting
<bobweaver> as far as GTK rendering and fortan and c and C++ that is a whole new ballgame
<bobweaver> there is a channel for each of them things :)
<biggalant_> ok, if you want, you can try to download the file
<biggalant_> it is small, and you will have an idea how it works
<bobweaver> Only GTK stuff that I do is NUX and Glade stuff I am not a expert on that sorry. But I bet that the channels for thouse subjects are full of smart people
<biggalant_> ok, so can you recommend a channel for this please?
<biggalant_> I mean, how do I enter a channel?
<biggalant_> is it like ubuntu-beginners?
<bobweaver> yes
<biggalant_> ok, so /join ...
<biggalant_> right?
<bobweaver> it is the same thing like  /join #<name of channel >
<biggalant_> yup
<bobweaver> like /join #C++
<bobweaver> like /join #fortan
<bobweaver> ect
<bobweaver> not sure where there is a list of all the places
<bobweaver> you can check      channel     #freenode
<biggalant> you already sent me the channel list
<biggalant> I will try to log in to something near GTK right?
<bobweaver> sure I have to go but have a good one :)  and have fun with Ubuntu :)
<biggalant> thanks you to
<biggalant> and thanks for the help
<biggalant> :D
<c11> hi there, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight and my internal usb camera is up and running, but unfortunately the mousepad does not work anymore (as soon as i start the iSight) any idea?
<bobweaver> c11, looking
<c11> also when running "cheese" ans using the camera,  and i plug an external usb-mouse cheese closes.
<bobweaver> c11,  so as soon as you turn on cheese mousepad goes out
<c11> and
<c11> bob i think so bbl rebooting to find out.
<bobweaver> kah
<c11> bobweaver, yes
<c11> bobweaver, well... my problem is gone somehow.
<bobweaver> c11,  what does apport say ?
<c11> i uninstalled apport
<c11> because apport did bother me with some DRI/DRM intel-gpu "crash" i couldn't even see or notice
<bobweaver> woopsie
<bobweaver> maybe ?
<bobweaver> I am not sure what is going on I say file a bug under cheese
<bobweaver> afk 10 min
<c11> bobweaver, im not sure either, the tutorial stated that it was mandatory to switch the machine off in order to get the hardware config(state) reset, after a default reboot (without switching off completely) the camera works without named bug.
<c11> afk 10min.
<biggalant> how to log out?
<biggalant> please?
<biggalant> Can someone tell me how to logout please?
<bioterror> !error | biggalant
<ubot2`> biggalant: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<biggalant> Dear freenode users
<biggalant> It is my first login, and I would lke to logout before closing the browser
<biggalant> can anybody help?
<bioterror> close the tab?
<biggalant> so no logout option?
<biggalant> like msn or so
<biggalant> ?
<bioterror> sure you can type /disconnect
<bioterror> if you want
<biggalant> thx
<biggalant> and then?
<bioterror> but if your irc client does not respond to ping with pong for 2mins, you will be ping timeouted
<biggalant> it says disconnect command unknown
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> close the ta
<bioterror> tab
<bioterror> see you later
<biggalant> ok
<bioterror> there he goes
<not_found> installed bastion via the software centre, everytime I move my mouse the game crashes :/ any ideas what I could try?
<c11> not_found, try setting your mouse so "SWCursor" in xorg.conf http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/SiS2.html: Option "SWCursor", "HWCursor" These options select whether the software (SW) or hardware (HW) cursor should be used. The default is using the hardware cursor.
<not_found> I don't think I have an xorg.conf
<c11> not_found, have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for the configfile location, if you dont have any you can generate one.
<not_found> is this a typical issue as I can't find any similar issues online? but thanks...  I will keep it in mind and most probably try it :p
<c11> not_found, i never had issues with HW/SWmouse but you said the game crashes were related to mousemovement thats why i thought about HW/SWmouse.
<c11> not_found, try to set/unset fullscreen and then move the mouse and see if the game still crashes.
<not_found> c11, when I launch the game it goes default full screen... don't get a chance to set any parameters (and don't know of any CLI commands / options)... haven't found any :/ (hell, I am such a noob I can't even find the executable for this game) :(
<c11> not_found, they charge 20 $$$ for that game? then write them an email (or just use the windows port) support@supergiantgames.com
<not_found> c11, thanks for the assistance
<yeehi> I have a question I hope somebody can help! I have 2 files that I want incorporated into seahorse
<yeehi> yeehi_id_rsa.pub and yeehi_id_rsa
<yeehi> how do i get them into seahorse so that I can use them for public key encryption?
<gfarmer> hello
<gfarmer> I am trying to find a file on my iphone, but I'm not sure how it is mounted
<gfarmer> how can I check?
<gfarmer> \join #ubuntu
<gfarmer> exit
<biggalant> Hi, Does anyone have an idea how to merge eps pictures on UBUNTU
<biggalant> I have more than 3 folders containing aroudn 400 each
<biggalant> Can I convert several eps Pictures into one pdf file?
<biggalant> please, can you tell me an easy way to check eps files one by one in a big folder containing many without opening each one alone?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-06
<reallyrose> Hi there
<benonsoftware> Hiya reallyrose
<reallyrose> I've just fired up my virtual ubuntu box. I'm looking at some documentation now to try and work out what, in fact, is going on. Is there anything  highly recommended for newbies to do?
<benonsoftware> reallyrose: http://help.ubuntu.com/community is a good place to read
<reallyrose> I'm there, on the 'switching from windows' bit.
<reallyrose> Oki, from the link above, I typed 'lspci | grep Network' and nothing was returned. I assume this is because I am using a virtual box? Am I right?
<geirha> try lspci | grep -i ethernet
<reallyrose> That worked, geirha, thanks!
<reallyrose> Could you explain that command please? I get the lspci | grep bit and I know what ethernet means. What does -i do?
<geirha> well, run just   lspci
<geirha> It prints many lines. Now say you're only interested in the ones containing the word Ethernet, then grep is the tool to use. lspci | grep Ethernet
<geirha> the -i I used earlier means case-insensitive search, so that grep will ethernet and ETHERNET and EtherNet as valid matches
<geirha> *grep will treat
<reallyrose> ah, case-insensitive. :) Thanks! I'll add it to my list of things I'm learning!
<reallyrose> Thank you for that!
<geirha> when you see something like that, e.g. something | grep -i blah   and wonder what -i does for grep, run   man grep
<reallyrose> Cool
<reallyrose> Woo, I made a directory. This is fun!
<philipballew> ubuntu working for you reallyrose ?
<reallyrose> For all of my 30 minutes experience, yes.
<reallyrose> I'm just going to spend today working through what I would normally do in windows, see how much I can do in linux
<reallyrose> The 'find [keyword]' command. Does it search within the directory you are in or does it search the entire disc?
<geirha> if you don't specify a path, it will start at . and work its way down from there
<reallyrose> Thanks!
<geirha> all directories have two special directories . and ..   . is the directory itself, and .. is the parent directory
<geirha> reallyrose: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<geirha> That's a really good intro to using find, though unfortunately wooledge.org is slow at times
<reallyrose> That's ok, I have time.
<reallyrose> I installed something and it wouldn't open. So I figured I would see if it was actually present. But I couldn't find it.
<reallyrose> Judging from that page, I was just using the command wrong.
<geirha> you installed a package?
<geirha> if so, you can run   dpkg -L packagename    to get a list of all files that package installed
<geirha> should be faster than find
<geirha> Here's a mirror of the link I showed earlier. Seems wooledge.org is down. http://bash.cumulonim.biz/UsingFind.html
<reallyrose> I think I shall like this linux thing. :)
<geirha> Also see the BashGuide at the same site. It's really the only good guide for learning bash
<geirha> It doesn't teach you Ubuntu-specific stuff though, just stuff that will work on unix and unix-like systems in general.
<yeehi> Can somebody help me configure a wireless connection please?
<holstein> yeehi: i would plug in wired, and get firmware if needed.. otherwise, let us know the hardware you have
<yeehi> plug in wired? I am not on a wired connection, I am on mobile broadband at the moment, and want to connect to a wireless connection - i am on a laptop
<Alan__> when installing ubuntu alongside windows a line appears dividing the available disk space. I can adjust the space but it isn't clear what space  I am allocating - the left or right of the line
<yeehi> what do i type in terminal to bring up my hardware?
<Unit193> lspci -v if it's builtin.
<yeehi> Lots of stuff to copy / paste - how do i do that?
<Unit193> Well, you can check the one that says network, or pastebin.com
<yeehi> http://pastebin.com/cgCx6qjC
<Unit193> At line 184 you have your current network interface, but the wireless one isn't on there.  Is it a PCMCIA or USB card then?
<yeehi> What should you do when gnash does not render a flash web page properly? It doesn't fully load and display the flash
<Unit193> Best thing I could do is either recommend adobe-flashplugin, or just say !gnash as I don't use that. :/
<yeehi> OK, thank you Unit193 - i don't want to use adobe-flashplugin as it is not free software
<Unit193> I figured you had a reason.
<Unit193> Gnash is still beta, and I'm sure you already know their site http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Unit193> #gnash may be of more help than I would be.
<yeehi> I didn't know it was still in beta
<yeehi> I think they have been working on it for a long time
<yeehi> I wonder what will happen when Google takes over flash
<yeehi> Adobe are giving it up to google
<yeehi> oh, that is a good idea, Unit193!
<yeehi> I will try #gnash!
<Unit193> Some have high hopes in HTML5.
<mysteriousdarren> do you?
<yeehi> I don't know about html5
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-07
<ClientAlive>  sorry, but I've been looking all over for the answer to a really stupid question. Just that I don't want to 'assume' anything. If I'm exporting a directory on a logical volume through nfs, and if one of my clients will be windoz, do I have to format the logical volume in something like fat or ntfs?
<Unit193> You are asking if the host has to use NTFS/Fat to share, over NFS, to windows, right?  Answer is no, but windows can't read from NFS by default last I knew.
<ClientAlive> sort of, I guess
<ClientAlive> The directory I want to share with my vm clients will be on a logical volume. In order to put a directory on a logical volume I imagine I have to format it with some file system. One of my vm's is win 7, the others are *nix
<ClientAlive> I've spent several days looking around on the internet, been on #networking, #ubuntu, and no luck so far. I guess I can do the ol' trial and error bit but that sux.
<Unit193> Well, since ntfs-3g is pretty good nowdays, you could just use NTFS and be done...
<ClientAlive> yeah
<ClientAlive> suppose the only reason it's even a question for me is I would prefer to use a linux fs. Ah well
<ClientAlive> then can my *nix guests read the ntfs share?
<Unit193> Should be able to, if I understand what you're trying to do.
<ClientAlive> just trying to set up a shared storage space for all my vm's is all. Just that one windows outlier throwing a wrench in things  :>
<ClientAlive> so to format ntfs-3g you do a "mkfs.ntfs"   ??
<ClientAlive> or is it something diff?
<Unit193> ntfs-3g is a driver for linux to write to NTFS partitions, you may as well use gparted, but then again you typically just go into the virtualmachine's settings and set a folder as shared with it, at least you do in VBox.
<ClientAlive> hmm...  Now, what you just said, is something else I had wondered about. I'm running kvm and use virt-manager. virt-manager has some configuration area for that but I don't know anything about it.
<Unit193> Not used kvm, too lazy, sorry.
<ClientAlive> is virtual box pretty good these days? I remember you had to install some extra thing before (about a year ago now) in order to get devices working and to free your pointer and such.
<Unit193> "GuestAdditions" now are easily installable from jockey. :D
<ClientAlive> that's what it was: GuestAdditions
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> Well thanks man. Peace out...
<DarkSim> Hello
<DarkSim> Is anyone here?
<DarkSim> Nuking my installation
<Bentheplantguy> Need help mounting external drive.  No /media/external mount point.  fdisk -l  not showing device
<geirha> Bentheplantguy: does it work elsewhere?
<Bentheplantguy> dmesg shows "[ 1292.952107] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Bentheplantguy> [ 4219.289871] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<Bentheplantguy> [ 4250.052035] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Bentheplantguy> [ 4393.020626] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 4
<Bentheplantguy> [ 4399.636033] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5"
<holstein> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would plug the drive in, and i would run in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would do as geirha is suggesting and try it on another machine
<Bentheplantguy> don't have one on had.  but i think i tried another machine before.  not recognizing.  i think my old dell crashed a while ago which resulted in unsafe unmounting of device.  fdisk -l only shows internal HD partition.  Am i screwed?  i don't care about any info on the device, i just need to get stuff on my machine backed up
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: you have a lot of "think" up there.. if you have access to *any* machine, maybe a friends machine, or some public one, you could save yourself a lot of hassle... if the stick doesnt work on multiple machines, you can pretty safely assume the stick is bad
<Bentheplantguy> WD 3T external
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: its just an external drive... *all* drives fail.. id say, that drive could be bad, but i wouldnt say that means you are "screwed" in any way
<Bentheplantguy> can I format drive even though i can't mount it, then start mount from scratch?  if fdisk -l isn't listing a name, then i don't know how to force mount.
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: its the drive is broken, or damaged, it might not show up... if its not showing up, you cant mount it.. i would use a CD such as the ultimate boot CD, or gparted live, and see if you can see it
<holstein> if its broken, its broken.. you can format a broken drive
<Bentheplantguy> cannot* ?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: correct..
<Bentheplantguy> damn....
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would use a live CD and see if you see the drive, and test it
<holstein> i dont trust hard drive tests unless they take 2 hours :)
<Bentheplantguy> what do you mean use a live CD?  and how do i test it?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: one of the live CD's i mentioned above
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ for example... you boot with it, and test the drive in question.. assuming it's showing up
<holstein> but, this is not always as simple as it sounds.. theres a reason why the hardware tech at your local shop would charge you for this test
<ImWidUonDat> QUESTION PLEASE:  I am new at Linux.  Want to set up: dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu Precise Pangolin (12.04) -  with LAMP for a website testing environment.   Reasons I should install server edition versus desktop edition?
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu
<ImWidUonDat> Isn't there a choice between desktop and server only edition?  I am wondering if the desktop might just be "in the way".
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: if you want a desktop enivronment, you might want to install ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu... one of the distros that come with a destkop environment
<Bentheplantguy> yeah, i'm a bit rural...  it isn't showing up, that's the problem.  /media wasn't automounting a /media/external folder.  so i kmdir /media/external.  unplug/replug device.  spins up, but nothing is recognized.  dmesg shows device auto-disconnecting.
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: desktop is not "in the way" if you need a desktop
<ImWidUonDat> About a week ago I installed the desktop version on an old laptop.
<Bentheplantguy> I'll try ultimate boot and see if that gets me anywhere
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: you can run any/all server services on a desktop machine
<ImWidUonDat> Now I am ready to do a dual boot on my desktop computer - but want to use the ubuntu mainly for testing a wordpress website.
<ImWidUonDat> Just don't know if the server only edition is too technical.
<ImWidUonDat> Wondered if you had any suggestions.
<ImWidUonDat> Thx
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: its not a bad way to get started.. also some of these were helpful to me, since they are live and ubuntu based http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> ImWidUonDat: i see no issue with having a desktop edition to get started
<holstein> i have command line only boxes that run headless with no desktops, but i didnt start that way
<ImWidUonDat> Holstein:  Thank you for the link.  I will check it out.  It sounds like perhaps I should install the desktop until I am more familiar with it.
<stlsaint> i love turnkey boxes. using one now for LAMP :D
<holstein> yup.. and i discovered a lot of software from trying those turnkeys that i probably wouldnt have found on my own
<stlsaint> +1
<Bentheplantguy> HD boots to MAC device.  but sudo fdisk -l still doesn't recognize
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: mac device?
<Bentheplantguy> macbook
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l wont work in OSX... i would use the disk utility in OSX to format the drive to something friendly like FAT
<Bentheplantguy> no no, i plugged it into a mac, and it auto mounted.  i safe ejected and plugged it back into my ubuntu Dell.  sudo fdisk still doesn't recognize.  so hard drive isn't shot, there's just something wrong with my ... OS kernel?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: maybe
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would just do this though...
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: plug it in where it is recognized, in OSX, and format it to something friendly.. like FAT
<holstein> likely not a kernel issue that makes that one device not "show up"
<holstein> try it in other USB ports
<Bentheplantguy> tried other ports, and ran dmesg and fdisk.  same results.  going to format in OSX.  does FAT 16 or 32 make a difference?
<Bentheplantguy> "Disk Erase failed with the error Invalid request"  Is there another way to format?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: if its failing, you might have issues like that
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: if you see it in OSX, test it, and format it there
<holstein> format it to literally whatever you can get it to format to... i would try blanking it, or try FAT32
<bobweaver> ok it is uploading says 3 min left there ae somethings that I left out that need to also be put into video more about the dash like filter options I fogot and also work-space-switch I will make 2nd video that will have all that in i t
<bobweaver> what is up with the r key on this keyboard :\
<bobweaver> but I would like as much feed back as possible thanks
<bobweaver> oh this is the wrong channel lol
<bobweaver> facepalm
<datadave> hello
<bobweaver> hello datadave
<datadave> hey, not sure if im in the right place, but i am v new to this ubuntu and want to learn and have a play
<bobweaver> sure I will brb have to switch computers
<datadave> also trying to deal with the kids too so might be slow in responding
<holstein> datadave: is it installed?
<holstein> if not, look at and play around with the LIVE CD.. even if it is installed, the live CD is a great place to play around since you cant permanently break anything
<holstein> you can also make a seperate user account to "break", or try things in the guest account that is included
<datadave> yep am running 12.04
<holstein> if you dont want to learn by trial and error, or breaking things, then i say, just take it slow, and try to get some tasks accomplished in ubuntu
<datadave> thats what i would like. but what i dont know is what it can do and i dodnt know what i dont know if you know what i mean :-)
<holstein> well, you are on here.. thats one thing
<bobweaver> datadave,  learn Unity keyboard shortcuts
<bobweaver> lots of fun to play with
<holstein> open a web browser and search around, thats another...
<datadave> i also having running on  dell d600 crappy laptop. will it perform ok? not bothered about games
<holstein> playing a CD.. play a DVD..
<bobweaver> datadave,  search this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzlSOcncqQ8&feature=youtu.be
<datadave> i have downloaded torrents etc
<bobweaver> ahh I have a d610 running
<bobweaver> 12.04
<datadave> cool
<holstein> datadave: running "ok" is up to you.. i could do quite a bit on that hardware, but you might find it unacceptable
<datadave> i am not sure what i want to do with it really
<holstein> datadave: yup.. so take your time, and see what comes up
<bobweaver> datadave,  you have all the extra cool stuff installed ?
<datadave> he kids need to use a windows laptop for school so this is for me to play on
<bobweaver> aka ubuntu-restricted-extras
<datadave> how do i install that?
<bobweaver> open software center
<datadave> yep
<bobweaver> in search bar enter
<bobweaver> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> click on package and install
<bobweaver> :)
<datadave> whats in it?
<bobweaver> this will install flash and all the ms fonts needed for libreoffice extra
<bobweaver> and java stuff
<holstein> datadave: i would also suggest a bit of a "look before you leap" mentality
<holstein> not that theres anything wrong with that metapackage...
<holstein> arguably, if you dont need java, then you are creating an unecessarly security risk
<bobweaver> that metapackage is great but holstein  is right you should look
<datadave> thats on its way thank you. is libraoffice any good>
<holstein> i usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras though... it simiplifies getting flash and other things working
<holstein> datadave: libreoffic is *not* word... i think its the best product available
<holstein> if you want word, use word
<holstein> libreoffice is awesome
<datadave> is it like ms office?
<bobweaver> you can see all the packages info that you need with some commands
<holstein> datadave: its not ms office
<datadave> ok cool, such as?
<holstein> its not ms word
<holstein> its much better in my opinion
<bobweaver> open terminal  (ctrl+alt+t )
<bobweaver> apt-cache search <program >
<bobweaver> like
<bobweaver> apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> also
<bobweaver> apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> apt-cache policy  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> apt-cache dump policy  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> that is better
<bobweaver> that will give you alot information about packages
<datadave> are packages like .exe files?
<bobweaver> kinda
<bobweaver> we use deb
<bobweaver> they are are binarys
<datadave> aah, so deb are exe files per se
<datadave> you can tell im a newbie...haha
<bobweaver> kinda
<bobweaver> but there are little things that are different
<bobweaver> not that imporant at this stage that you are at
<bobweaver> the imporant thing that i think that most users should learn and could be wrong here. But learn that Ubuntu is not hard in fact can be easy. You can use Ubuntu with pout the terminal all you like and I encourge that for the 1st couple of weeks. but search software center install some cool stuff. There is also Ubuntu advantage it is 105 usd a year and it is great support  you may look into that also for your 1st year as a Ubuntu use
<bobweaver> r it is a great program and "feeds the fuel" for Ubuntu hiring developers and testers and well just about everything
<datadave> blimey. crashed on me
<datadave> i need to put kids to bed so back soon.
<bobweaver> blimey ?
<bobweaver> !info blimey
<datadave> as i was saying earlier, id like to read up on a book like ubuntu for dummies etc etc
<datadave> !info blimey?? eh?
<bobweaver> there are great books in the software center
<bobweaver> datadave,  that was for the bot
<bobweaver> but it did  not pick it up
<bobweaver> !bot
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<datadave> i dont follow you?
<bobweaver> not important
<datadave> am i being a dumbass?
<bobweaver> No
<bobweaver> not at all
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> so there is a bot that we use in this channel
<datadave> oh right
<bobweaver> and also other channels to help us sometimes
<datadave> i suppose these kids need to go to bed. back soon ish
<bobweaver> cya have fun :>)
<datadave> yeah, they are going mental. are u in the US?
<datadave> im in MAnchester UK
<bobweaver> I am in the states yes
<bobweaver> datadave,  http://madlab.org.uk/content/tag/manlug/
<bobweaver> http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<bobweaver> There also looks to be someone there local that teaches classes http://www.nobleprog.co.uk/ubuntu/training/manchester
<Bentheplantguy> Formatted in OSX Disk Utility, still didn't work in ubuntu.  did verify, then repair.  external HD automounted right away in ubuntu.  not sure the diagnosis, but know the fix now.  ~thank you to all for the patience and help.
<Bentheplantguy> Trying to format HD.  mkfs.ntfs not recognized as command.  is there an alternative?
<stlsaint> Bentheplantguy: why using command line to format?
<Bentheplantguy> don't know what else to use
<Bentheplantguy> my profile has admin rights, and is password protected.  but my sudo/profile password isn't working for removing apps.  any ideas?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would just use gparted
<holstein> its a GUI that'll do the job
<holstein> or i would just format it in OSX and use it
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: in a terminal, run this
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> enter your password... should say something like... root@host
<holstein> exit will get you out of the root terminal.. if you do not get to root terminal, then you are entering the password incorrectly, or you have a serious issue
<datadave> thanks, i will look at the uk site
<datadave> so, what other basic tips have you got for me?
<holstein> datadave: just keep it simple... come up with a task.. learn to do it
<holstein> burn a CD.. rip a CD.. watch a movie... print something
<Bentheplantguy> i got to the root terminal with that password, but it still didn't work to uninstall app.
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: what app? what command? what error?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i say, keep it simple, and use a package manger like synaptic til you get comfortable
<holstein> or, the software center
<Bentheplantguy> software center.  found app. (tried with Wine and Nepomuk).  pressed remove key.  got the password prompt.  password not recognized
<Bentheplantguy> what's the terminal command line?  i'll try that
<Bentheplantguy> sudo apt-uninstall -Wine?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: depends on what you are trying to remove
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: it will be the same password as you use in the sudo command.. if it fails, it will fail everywhere
<Bentheplantguy> apt-get remove [file name].  it's only failing in software center.  same password is working for profile, sudo, root access.  just not sftwr cntr
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: cool.. im going to assume, and suggest that you assume you are typing the password in incorrectly
<Bentheplantguy> if you say so.  i've been typing it incorrectly then for months, and only in that one very specific location.
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i could be wrong, and i dont use the software center, and i suggested another GUI package manager synaptic
<holstein> use what works...
<Bentheplantguy> yep, got to find it though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Bentheplantguy> does that just get you synaptic package manager?
<Bentheplantguy> i just did an apt-get install for nepomuk (source of all my problems right now) and after reading state information, it says unable to locate package.  i'm trying to repair the install, but software center isn't recognizing my password.
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would just troubleshoot the errors as they come
<holstein> not sure what nepomuk is, and i have never used it... though i still suggest using synaptic
<Bentheplantguy> k, may be biting off more then i can chew
<holstein> you cant use multiple package managers at the same time
<Bentheplantguy> nepomuk was the backup software that came with my version of ubuntu.  i tried using it when i got my hard drive hooked up, but it come back with the error "The Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running.  Backup cannot be handled without it."
<Bentheplantguy> i used synaptic to install all the updates for everything related to "nepomuk", but it still doesn't work.  know of better backup software?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just drag what you want backed up over to a hard drive
<holstein> or, share the error you are experiencing.. i would imagine it could be the hard drive is formatted FAT and needs to be ext
<holstein> theres backintime.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<Bentheplantguy> well that's the error message when i try to open the program, so probably not the hard drive.  still need to format that back to NTFS.  OSX only gave me the options of FAT, FAT extension, and a bunch of Mac OSX extentsion formats.  sot sure how to use disk utility to format to NTFS
<Bentheplantguy> I'll try backintime though
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: likely needs to be ext for nepomuk
<holstein> feel free and share the *exact* error message
<Bentheplantguy> exact error message when program is opened "The Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running.  Backups cannot be handled without it."
<holstein> sure. give the error you get with you start the service
<holstein> that error is just that.. the service is not running... so get it running, and troubleshoot from there
<Bentheplantguy> so i figured repair or reinstall would fix whatever software problem is occurring
<holstein> i doubt it
<Bentheplantguy> well the window give you the options finish or cancel.  pressing finish exits the program
<holstein> i dont think you are having a software problem.. i think you had a drive with errors that has been repaired, and you are using some backup software that you are unfamiliar with
<holstein> maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<holstein> seems like that app is a KDE app
<holstein> i would start it from the command line and look for and report errors
<Bentheplantguy> yeah, it KDE app.  i'll check that forum.  thanks for gparted
<holstein> #kubuntu would have more kde users
<holstein> maybe you should try using ubuntu with the integrated backup tool
<Bentheplantguy> i don't know about the integrated backup tool.  what does it do?
<holstein> well, i havent tried it, but AFAIK, it backs up... does what you are looking for
<holstein> so does backintime
<bobweaver> I use it all the time it is easy and a great tool
<holstein> bobweaver: which?
<bobweaver> we are talking Deja-dup
<bobweaver> correct the built in backup thingy
<holstein> cool.. maybe try that one Bentheplantguy
<bobweaver> Have used with Ubuntu One rsync to server and also to backup to different partition
<Bentheplantguy> k, i'll see what #kubuntu has to say, then check those out.  i have a 7 year old, almost broken, Dell that is limping along on ubuntu.  i haven't updated in almost a year cuz last time i lost some file for my network card that allowed it to recognize wireless networks
<bobweaver> Bentheplantguy,  what is card ?
<bobweaver> brodcoom ?
<bobweaver> er spelling
<bobweaver> broadcom ? ralink ?
<bobweaver> Wireless card that is
<Bentheplantguy> yeah, i think so.  broadcom.  bcmwl5.sys was lost.  took me almost a week to figure that one out, get it downloaded to a flash drive at a local library, and get it installed in the right place. > (
<bobweaver> ahh you are on machine ?
<bobweaver> can you give out put of
<Bentheplantguy> what is the built in backup?
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<Bentheplantguy> i really don't know many commands, but if you give me prompts i can run it through terminal
<bobweaver> out of the box Ubuntu comes with Deja-dup a tool for backing things up there is many many options
<bobweaver> ok Bentheplantguy  if you would like to know what any of these commands do just ask but open a terminal
<bobweaver> enter in
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> what is the number in Red ?
<bobweaver> should be something like  [14e4:4312]
<Bentheplantguy> I got two.  [14e4:170c] and [14e4:4311]
<bobweaver> [14e4:4311]   <-- that is card #
<bobweaver> You can paste them lines here ?
<Bentheplantguy> you need the whole line?  why for?
<bobweaver> to see if there is a LPphy  enter
<bobweaver> to see if your card is low powered or not
<Bentheplantguy> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<bobweaver> just need the one from 14e4:4311
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> It is not low powered
<bobweaver> now lets look at drivers that are installed for that
<bobweaver> in terminal
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobweaver> this will install a tool to make it easy to pastebin us stuff
<bobweaver> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bentheplantguy> k, i'm doing a file drop backup at the moment.  so it might take a minute to do anything
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> bottom line is this broadcoom often has errors and install the wrong flippen drivers
<bobweaver> using additinal drivers
<bobweaver> if you read the page for b43 (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43)   you will learn that your card is supported by 2 drivers one being the B43 and the other being the WL  I like the B43 more then the WL as the WL can cause head sores on updates
<bobweaver> you can check to see what driver is loaded with the command        lsmod              then search the list if the wl is loaded and not the b43 (meaning shows up on that list) then arghh there be lay's trouble e'mat'e
<Bentheplantguy> k, downloaded.  what now?
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobweaver> oh sorry
<bobweaver> lsmod |pastebinit
<bobweaver> then there will be link in terminal paste that link here plz
<bobweaver> like so
<bobweaver> ~$ lsmod |pastebinit
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029275/
<bobweaver> that is my lsmod
<Bentheplantguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029278/
<bobweaver> O_o  I see neither the b43 or the WL   how did you install before ?
<bobweaver> did you manual put stuff in /usr/lib ?
<bobweaver> like all the firmware and what not
<bobweaver> nm  errr I hate seeing this     ndiswrapper           192828  0
<bobweaver> so you are using windows driver for your card
<bobweaver> with ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> you do not need such headaches
<Bentheplantguy> HAHAHA, yeah.  that's all i could figure out before.  i needed access right away (finals week).  and that's all i could find on good forums for quick fixes
<bobweaver> you got ethernet cable that you can jack into ?
<bobweaver> also lets see a
<Bentheplantguy> no
<bobweaver> free -m | pastebinit
<Bentheplantguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029289/
<bobweaver> thanks "free" shows how much ram you have
<bobweaver> you have a gig
<Bentheplantguy> i know, not much
<bobweaver> which is fine with Ubuntu
<Bentheplantguy> i can't run google earth or picasa though.  kinda sad
<bobweaver> ok to fix your wireless scramble this is what you need to do
<bobweaver> open terminal
<Bentheplantguy> k
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> thouse are the packages that you need to get the b43 going
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<bobweaver> then
<Bentheplantguy> give me the whole thing, cuz last time i did this i lost connection
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> I have wrote tutorial for this on Ubuntu forums
<bobweaver> post #44 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508
<Bentheplantguy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bentheplantguy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bobweaver> ahh something else is installing
<Bentheplantguy> synaptic was open
<bobweaver> or apt is open in other places ?synaptic?
<bobweaver> funny when two people type at the same time :)
<Bentheplantguy1> .... ahh thank god.  that killed my connection for a second
<bobweaver> lsmod | pastebinit
<Bentheplantguy1> actually, that thread is what i read a year ago.  so belated thank you
<bobweaver> lol
<Bentheplantguy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029314/
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> good job !
<bobweaver> now
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> to get rid of it for good
<bobweaver> ndiswrapper that is
<Bentheplantguy1> $ sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<Bentheplantguy1> Reading package lists... Done
<Bentheplantguy1> Building dependency tree
<Bentheplantguy1> Reading state information... Done
<Bentheplantguy1> E: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> open synaptic and look for it and un-install it
<bobweaver> And I am also sorry that I did not warn you that you would lose connect for a sec
<Bentheplantguy1> no worries.  free help is always appreciated.  nothing a beer can't fix
<bobweaver> lol
<Bentheplantguy1> k, i have a couple ndiswrapper in synaptic.  which do i remove?
<bobweaver> Bentheplantguy1, oh gezz
<bobweaver> !screenshot
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> lets also see a
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> see if we can fix you google earth troubles
<Bentheplantguy1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<bobweaver> glxinfo | grep direct
<Bentheplantguy1> http://imagebin.org/215555
<bobweaver> thanks
<Bentheplantguy1> direct rendering: Yes
<bobweaver> does not look like anything is install that is a good thing
<Bentheplantguy1> k, just familiar and available?
<bobweaver> direct rendering: Yes    that is also a good thing
<bobweaver> if they where installed they would be green
<bobweaver> 1 min
<bobweaver> sorry about that phone calls from stores that want to carry Ubuntu
<Bentheplantguy1> no worries
<bobweaver> here is a picture of my synaptic  http://imagebin.org/215556
<bobweaver> see how the installed things are green
<Bentheplantguy1> yeah
<Bentheplantguy1> can you help me out with gparted?
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> I can try
<bobweaver> what is question
<Bentheplantguy1> got it running.  identified ext HD.  and of partition name has red warning with key.  wont let me unmount.  i want to format fat32 to ntfs so i can run large backups
<Bentheplantguy1> mkfs.ntfs isn't a recognized command in terminal though, so i don't know how else to do it manually
<Bentheplantguy1> brb
<bobweaver> ok when you get back Take a screen shot of gparted and post :)
<bobweaver> also a
<bobweaver> sudo fidisk -l
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> not that
<bobweaver> sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> that
<Bentheplantguy1> separately?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> sudo fidisk -l    < typo      should be     sudo fdisk -l            < that is a l like llama
<Bentheplantguy1> http://imagebin.org/215557
<bobweaver> cd /media && ls
<Bentheplantguy1> what is the best backup software?  that's what i'm setting this all up for anyway
<bobweaver> I like deji dump
<bobweaver> lets you use many options
<Bentheplantguy1> cdrom  cdrom0  external  index.html  MY BOOK
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> cd
<bobweaver> thenn
<Bentheplantguy1> i mkdir before i figured out how to get the HD to connect.  useless directory now
<Bentheplantguy1> external that is
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> cd ~
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo umount /media/MY\ BOOK/
<bobweaver> then close gparted and open again
<Bentheplantguy1> bwadman@bwadman-laptop:~$ sudo umount /media/MY\BOOK/
<Bentheplantguy1> umount: /media/MYBOOK/: not found
<bobweaver> you need a space after the \
<bobweaver> sudo umount /media/MY\ BOOK/
<bobweaver> see how there is a space after the \
<bobweaver> you can use tab completion for things like this  like  sudo umount /media/M   <-- press tab button two times fast
<Bentheplantguy1> yep, got it.  what is purpose of \ ?
<bobweaver> it is a escape character in bash
<Bentheplantguy1> ok, no more warning or key
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> you may now play with that harddrive
<Bentheplantguy1> format to: ntfs not available
<bobweaver> I take it , it is a usb backup thing
<bobweaver> ok
<Bentheplantguy1> SS USB 2/3
<bobweaver> there is one last thing that you can do in order for me to help
<bobweaver> watch this
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoY4e7TGTNI&feature=g-upl
<Bentheplantguy1> i have remote desktop
<Bentheplantguy1> haven't used it for a while though
<bobweaver> you have teamviewer ?
<bobweaver> has to be teamviewer for my sake
<bobweaver> to cover my ass
<bobweaver> aka record session
<bobweaver> that way I am in the clear
<Bentheplantguy1> o ok.  makes sense.  no i think it's just ubuntu's remote desktop viewer
<bobweaver> and can provide video proff
<bobweaver> Do not give password here PM me
<bobweaver> if you want this sorta help
<bobweaver> Bentheplantguy1,  I am going to log into your system.  You are here by letting the Ubuntu member Joseph Mills irc nick bobweaver  log into and record the session. do you agree
<Bentheplantguy1> i agree
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> pm me info
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-08
<bobweaver> ping Bentheplantguy1 I am back from meeting
<Bentheplantguy1> bobweaver: back. ready?
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> pm me info
<phillip69> Every time that i try to connect my wireless card in wicd it says connection failed bad password
<bobweaver> Hello ankit__
<ankit__> hi
<stlsaint> ankit__: that error you got is because you need to be sudo
<bobweaver> Thansk for joining UBuntu Beginners
<stlsaint> ooppps wrong
<bobweaver> sorry for the run a round that is a social channel
<ankit__> bob i am new at ubantu
<stlsaint> its cause you have another process running synaptic
<bobweaver> you error is with something open
<bobweaver> or lock file is messy
<bobweaver> so lets debug
<ankit__> update manger is running
<ankit__> only
<bobweaver> that is running dpkg them
<bobweaver> dpkg ot debian package manger
<bobweaver> or *
<bobweaver> is a tool that needs system recourse
<bobweaver> It can not run at two times you must wait for Update manager to stop
<bobweaver> I hope that this helps
<nick123456> could somebody help me with partitions?
<bobweaver> sure n
<bobweaver> nick123456,
<nick123456> im using an hp 2000-410us. preloaded with windows, and i added ubuntu
<stlsaint> nick123456: what is your question
<nick123456> ive used un my unallocated 4gb or so, and now i want to make my c: available to ubuntu
<bobweaver> nick123456,  do you know how to mount things ?
<stlsaint> nick123456: you can just select it from your Places menu and it will automatically mount on your ubuntu
<stlsaint> use fstab to make permanent
<nick123456> i well i used GParted, and tried to unmount it from there to split the memory. but it is mounted to /host. and i get this error
<nick123456> "umount: /host: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<stlsaint> nick123456: 4GB isnt the recommended amount for a full blown install.......are you using wubi??
<bioterror> gnome and couple of programs, my / is 8GB
<nick123456> no. ubntu 12.04 i think
<nick123456> where is this places menu?
<nick123456> im new to ubuntu. and trying to learn a little
<stlsaint> nick123456: you did a livecd install?
<stlsaint> nick123456: look in your right unity bar...you see a icon with a folder on it...
<ankit__> Using command line go to this folder /home/ruzdi/program/ns-allinone-2.34
<ankit__> how to reacch command line
<ankit__> in ubantu
<nick123456> i download it on my windows. then put it on a usb and installed it from there
<bobweaver> ankit__,  press ctrl+alt+t
<stlsaint> ankit__: lets not copy and paste commands aye ;)
<ankit__> then bob
<ankit__> Using command line go to this folder /home/ruzdi/program/ns-allinone-2.35
<stlsaint> nick123456: alright well do you see the icon i mentioned before with the folder on it?
<ankit__> then how to go there
<bobweaver> IDK is there a README file ?
<bobweaver> ;p
<bobweaver> sorry dog typing
<nick123456> no. which folder is it?
<stlsaint> ankit__: what folder are you talking about? Better yet WHO are you typing to??
<stlsaint> nick123456: on your desktop do you see a bar to the far left?
<nick123456> yes. i see the bar.
<stlsaint> do you see the icons on the bar?
<nick123456> and there is no such file or directory to    /home/ruzdi/program/ns-allinone-2.35
<nick123456> yes. i see the icons
<stlsaint> nick123456: do you see a icon with a folder on it?
<stlsaint> ankit__: again....please stop copying and pasting commands from a unknown source that the OP does not have nor would have
<nick123456> no. ive changed the bar a little. i assume youre talking about the home folder?
<stlsaint> nick123456: yes
<nick123456> im in it
<stlsaint> you hit that folder and a window will pop showing all your partitions on your system. your windows drive is listed on that list to the left
<ankit__> kk
<nick123456>  heres a list of whats on there...blank disc, system, recovery, home, desktop, documents, downloads, music, pictures, videos, file systems, trash, browse network
<stlsaint> nick123456: i would assume that system is your windows. To be sure lets go to the command line.
<nick123456> ok
<stlsaint> nick123456: you know how to open a terminal?
<nick123456> yes
<nick123456> its open
<stlsaint> nick123456: follow commands:
<stlsaint> sudo fdisk -l
<stlsaint> that is a lowercase L
<ankit__> how to install any software in ubantu
<ankit__> ?
<stlsaint> ankit__: use the ubuntu software center
<ankit__> no in ns-2 there is "./install" given where i hve to do that
<ankit__> ?
<stlsaint> what is ns-2?
<stlsaint> nick123456: can you use the site: paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output
<nick123456> do i just copy and paste in the website?
<ankit__> network simulator 2
<stlsaint> nick123456: yep, then hit the send button and give me the url afterwards
<stlsaint> ankit__: search for it in USC
<ankit__> http://ruzdi.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/simple-way-to-install-ns2-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<ankit__> i am following this
<ankit__> in the step 6
<ankit__> there is ./install
<ankit__> given
<nick123456> give me a second
<ankit__> USC?
<wilee-nilee> ankit__, are you running 10.10?
<stlsaint> ankit__: USC==Ubuntu Software Center
<ankit__> YES
<stlsaint> whoa buddy
<stlsaint> simple question
<wilee-nilee> ankit__, that is end of life I assume you know this.
<ankit__> kk
<ankit__> plz tell?
<wilee-nilee> ankit__, you do not have access to the regular repos and no security updates.
<ankit__> wilee no?
<ankit__> wilee no....
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu has support lengths in time, that ones tome ran out about 4 months agp
<nick123456> heres the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029884/
<wilee-nilee> ankit__,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stlsaint> nick123456: alright one sec bud
<nick123456> thanks
<stlsaint> nick123456: you sure you didn't do a wubi install cause it sure looks like it
<stlsaint> you have three partitions and one of them is a recovery leaving two....
<nick123456> i guess its possible. is there a way to check?
<nick123456> i did also have hp tools. but i deleted it
<stlsaint> nick123456: ah man don't delete partitions like that. at least make a ghost image first ;) (future reference)
<nick123456> on system details it says i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<nick123456> i didnt really think that one was necessary but thanks for the tip
<stlsaint> nick123456: one sec
<stlsaint> nick123456: on your windows machine you should have a C:\ubuntu directory
<stlsaint> nick123456: thats IF you did wubi install....which i believe you did
<nick123456> what exactly is wubi?
<stlsaint> nick123456: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#What_is_Wubi.3F
<nick123456> so should i remove this and reinstall ubuntu?
<nick123456> ?
<stlsaint> nick123456: well its up to you
<stlsaint> nick123456: you have ubuntu installed. Its just not a technical Live install
<stlsaint> nick123456: and with 4GB space i would not suggest trying to install
<nick123456> i have a 500gb hard drive, would there be anyway to put it in that large chunck of space?
<stlsaint> nick123456: a external hdd?
<nick123456> no. internal. its about 488 on my c:
<stlsaint> if you wanted to do a full blown install i would suggest making a larger partition using windows disk management tool
<nick123456> and i would do that by booting with windows?
<stlsaint> nick123456: yes
<nick123456> could you send me a link to instructions please?
<stlsaint> nick123456: one sec
<stlsaint> nick123456: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<nick123456> thank you so much. i just need help with one more thing.... removing what i have now
<stlsaint> nick123456: removing ubuntu?
<nick123456> well.... wubi
<stlsaint> nick123456: if you but in your windows and you see a ubuntu folder there then you have a wubi install and its super easy to remove....
<nick123456> just uninstall from there?
<stlsaint> nick123456: ha, even better. If you see Ubuntu under your "All programs" list under control panel you know you have a wubi install
<stlsaint> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<stlsaint> nick123456: ^^
<nick123456> appreciate all the help
<stlsaint> nick123456: no prob. be careful. if you dont have ubuntu wubi install than dont go deleting partitions cause you have to turn your MBR back over to windows
<aeoril> stlsaint:  How do you change your MBR back to Windows if you want to stop dual-booting Linux?
<Guest83000> Hello guys.i am trying to load ubuntu from Live cd.but when i am move mouse cursor or trying to open appliction ubuntu got hanged or freezed.Help me guys
<stlsaint> aeoril: proper way....have a recovery disc of your system on hand
<aeoril> ok, thanks
<Guest83000> when i am see ubuntu desktop after that ubuntu got hanged
<Guest83000> any help?
<stlsaint> Guest83000: thats not much to go off of. Care to explain more?
<Guest83000> i am load the ubuntu from Livecd.everything going fine untill i am see the desktop.then after that if i am trying to move mouse or trying to open application
<Guest83000> ubuntu got hanged
<stlsaint> Guest83000: could be hardware. What you running?
<Guest83000> intel Pentium duel core,1 gb ram,256 video card
<Guest83000> trying to load unbuntu 10.4 from Live cd
<Guest83000> everything going fine untill i am see the desktop.then after that if i am trying to move mouse or trying to open application
<stlsaint> Guest83000: did you check the md5sum of the livecd iso before burning
<Guest83000> Yes
<stlsaint> Guest83000: can you view your dmesg log?
<stlsaint> when the mouse hangs are you able to press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty?
<Guest83000> Nah
<Guest83000> when i am move mouse evrything is got freezed
<stlsaint> ok well before you move the mouse or hit ctrl+alt+f1 then login and run command: dmesg
<stlsaint> Guest83000: look for anything that shows as error or modules not loading
<Guest83000> Okay
<Guest83000> thanks
<Guest83000> i am going to check
<Guest83000> then i am contact you
<bioterror> hi again hobgoblin ;)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I don't hang about in that channel :)
<hobgoblin> forum gets loads of that spam :(
<bioterror> spam is nasty
<hobgoblin> yep
<stlsaint> later folks
<hobgoblin> cya stlsaint
<acme> hello
<hobgoblin> hello :)
<acme> :)
<acme> im new to ubuntu
<hobgoblin> what card is it - what driver are you trying to install
<hobgoblin> acme: yea - I know :p
<acme> my home computer driver nvidia ti 4200
<acme> an old model
<hobgoblin> aaah
<acme> i have cheked other forums i got xserver installed
<acme> but now it shows an error when i lunch it
<hobgoblin> how did you try and install the driver?
<acme> it downloaded it directly
<acme> but now when i try to install anything it gives me errors
<hobgoblin> you got it from nvidia ?
<acme> sorry for my english
<acme> yes
<hobgoblin> don't worry about the english
<hobgoblin> so you have apt errors from trying to install anything now as well?
<acme> yes excatly
<hobgoblin> we'll have to deal with those first then
<acme> and at the end it shows nvidia current
<acme> ok
<hobgoblin> can you open a terminal and run sudo apt-get update and post the output in a pastebin
<hobgoblin> !paste |acme
<ubot2> acme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acme> ok
<acme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030099/
<acme> do you think i made a mistake ?
<hobgoblin> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<acme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030104/
<hobgoblin> so it is installed and there are no apt errors ...
<hobgoblin> what are you getting a problem with?
<acme__> hello
<hobgoblin> so it is installed and there are no apt errors ...
<hobgoblin> what are you getting a problem with?
<hobgoblin> you probably missed those
<acme__> but it doesnt sem to be installed
<acme__> the graphics quality is awful
<acme__> its like there are no drivers
<acme__> and firefox crashes when i fullscreen a video
<acme__> when i move a window etc
<acme__> do i have to restart after install ?
<hobgoblin> acme__: do this and paste the WHOLE ouput please  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobgoblin> restart after install of nvidia is usually best - but to be honest I have seen people having problems with those old cards
<acme__> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<acme__> no such file or directory...
<hobgoblin> acme__: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<acme__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030122/
<hobgoblin> try a reboot now
<acme__> ok one min
<hobgoblin> but I might be gone - running out of time - someone will help I am sure if I am not here
<acme__> i appreciate that :)
<acme__> thanks very much
<hobgoblin> welcome
<deper29> I just bought a new HDD and I've partitioned it on /dev/sdc and I understand how to manually mount it. How can I have it so it automatically mounts so each time? I would relocate my home folder to this drive if possible
<bioterror> !fstab
<ubot2> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<deper29> bioterror, so would I just add in my drive in fstab? I'm reading something about using UUID instead?
<bioterror> #UUID=d479195b-5ed4-4dff-be5b-45a097a8898c /media/Work ext4 defaults 0 1
<bioterror> something like that, without # ;)
<bioterror> command "sudo blkid" gives you the uuid of the drive
<deper29> oh, I see. so just use the UUID instead of /dev/sdc1
<bioterror> UUID for the win
<deper29> what are the defaults 0 1 for?
<bioterror> defaults are just options
<bioterror> if it should have any specific configurations, like mostly Windows XP partitions likes to have
<deper29> what about that 0 1? I am looking on a page in help.ubuntu.com and they use 0 2
<bioterror> or credentials like SMB
<bioterror> The 5th column in /etc/fstab is the dump option. Dump checks it and uses the number to decide if a filesystem should be backed up. If it's zero, dump will ignore that filesystem. If you take a look at the example fstab, you'll notice that the 5th column is zero in most cases.
<bioterror> The 6th column is a fsck option. fsck looks at the number in the 6th column to determine in which order the filesystems should be checked. If it's zero, fsck won't check the filesystem.
<deper29> so in my case, I already have something that is one for fsck, so I should do 2 for my new drive?
<bioterror> yes
<deper29> okay, thanks :)
<deper29> bioterror, so now that it should automount all the time, will all users on this machine be able to access it?
<deper29> or do I have to chown or something?
<deper29> *chgrp
<bioterror> should work out of the box
<deper29> perfect :D
<deper29> thanks a bunch!
<bioterror> give it a shot
<bioterror> reboot
<bioterror> ;D
<bioterror> I assume you already had that mount point made?
<deper29> I just made it now
<deper29> just rebooting to test. back shortly
<deper29> bioterror, it mounted just fine, but it won't let me write to it
<bioterror> half way there :D
<deper29> :P
<deper29> figure it's just a permissions thing then?
<Sidewinder1> sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /media/disks_UUID     I believe.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> chown it is
<deper29> but I want all users to be able to access it
<deper29> *write
<deper29> all users to be able to write to it
 * Sidewinder1 Steps aside for that; bioterror would be much better than I on the rest of the permissions thing. :-)
<bioterror> I'm a little slow today
<bioterror> been a rough workday and tired, but if the defaults is replaced with user?
<deper29> in fstab?
<Sidewinder1> deper29, And, while you wait and just for future reference, the "Ops" will correct you if you ask the same question in more than 1 channel in a short period of time. Just so that you know. :-)
<Sidewinder1> deper29, There's even a factoid on it..
<Sidewinder1> !crosspost
<ubot2> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<deper29> Sidewinder1, okay, thanks
<bioterror> deper29, yeah
<Sidewinder1> deper29, My pleasure.
<bioterror> drwxrwxrwx  8 sad157 sad157  148 Nov 22  2011 Dump
<bioterror> damn
 * Sidewinder1 Gives bioterror some caffeine. :)
<bioterror> deper29, chmod +w /media/folder
<bioterror> Sidewinder1, I quit coffee :D
<Sidewinder1> Tea?
<bioterror> occasionally :D
<Sidewinder1> Here...../
<Sidewinder1> HTH.
<deper29> bioterror, there, that's all done. do I have to reboot again?
<bioterror> deper29, nope
<bioterror> give it a shot now
<bioterror> sudo chown +w /path/to/whatever
<deper29> got it, it works for me. just going to try other user on machine
<deper29> bioterror, no dice on the other user
<bioterror> if you say ls -la
<bioterror> what are the attributes for the folder?
<Sidewinder1> bioterror, I just checked the chown 'man' page and didn't see any reference to the "w" flag/option. What does it do? Not to interrupt,,
<bioterror> give write access
<deper29> no, chown doesn't have that command. you are thinking chmod
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> could be :D
<deper29> lol
<deper29> bioterror, http://pastebin.com/5UD01dZw
<bioterror> jsut a moment
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> sudo chmod +w folder
<bioterror> that should really do it
<deper29> still nope :(
<deper29> it does for me :P
<deper29> just not that other user
<deper29> bioterror, I got it :)
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> !cookie | deper29
<ubot2> deper29: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<deper29> lol
<deper29> I had to chgrp
<deper29> then give chmod g+w
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> now I can leave my work with happy mind
<deper29> my last question, on the desktop it appears as 2.0 TB Filesystem. Can I change that name? Or would that involve me reformatting?
<bioterror> you can change
<deper29> lol
<deper29> how do I do that? gparted?
<yeehi> Hello! I am interested in using a Ubuntu based distro to run a system with the following spec. The distro is Trisquel. It uses Linux-libre. Do you think it will run this hardware? What do you think of the spec?
<yeehi> http://pastebin.com/qAVigB2Q
<Sidewinder1> yeehi, Looks like an impressive system. :) Nothing on your pastebin 'jumped out' at me; I think ubuntu would be superb with that system. You'll probably need to do some "tweaking' with the cam if you're intending to do skype, etc.. And, good luck with it!
<yeehi> Thank you sidewinder1! It was very kind of you to look at the hardware for me
<Sidewinder1> yeehi, My pleasure; I just wish it was "MY", system. :-)
<yeehi> Somebody told me that the wifi card is an atheros AR9382 http://www.anandtech.com/show/4590/bigfoots-killern-1102-wireless-networking-vs-the-world
<yeehi> haha!
<yeehi> Well, I haven't got it yet! But I think the solid state drive would be gorgeous! Intel is meant to be far and away the best for SSD at the moment
<Sidewinder1> yeehi, Agreed; I stick with Intel as much as possible. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with wifi cards. Have you searched ubuntuforums.org for that exact card to see if anyone has had any problems with it?
<yeehi> I haven't done that yet - It might work on Ubuntu, but Ubuntu uses a Linux kernel. Trisquel doesn't. It uses a Linux-libre kernel, and it won't support proprietory drivers
<Sidewinder1> Unfortunately I know nothing about Trisquel either. Actually it's nice to see someone who is doing their research first, rather than purchasing a whole bunch of 'off the wall' hardware; then, coming here complaining that "Ubuntu sucks", very refreshing. :)
<Nirav> Hi
<Nirav> How I can join ubuntu beginners team for contribute
<Nirav> ?
<Nirav> Anybody here ?
<wilee-nilee> Nirav, your on now, help when needed
<Sidewinder1> I believe that there's also an #ubuntu-beginnersteam channel, but I'm not certain of it's topic/purpose. I guess you could check it out. :)
<philinux> It's #ubuntu-beginners-team  and  > Topic for #ubuntu-beginners-team is: Support
<philinux> According to the channel topic
<Sidewinder1> philinux, ^ According to the topic above, beginners-team is for off-topic. Thanks for your input, though. :-) Been coming here so long that I don't re-read the topics. I wonder what the difference is between beginner-team (ot) and #ubuntu-offtopic; one of those "mysteries", I suppose. :)
<raubvogel> I should be able to install ubuntu in on a machine by putting its HD on another machine, installing, and then moving it back, right?
<stlsaint> raubvogel: why would you do that?
<Nate___> Hi I am having a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<stlsaint> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nate___> Whenever I'm using java the computer freezes and the mouse goes to the exterme right of the left screen
<raubvogel> stlsaint: machine in question has no usb, cd, or ethernet? It only has wireless
<Nate___> Actually whenever I'm doing anything it can randomly freeze and the mouse goes to the exterme right of the left screen
<stlsaint> Nate___: desktop or laptop?
<Nate___> Desktop
<Nate___> Built it myself
<stlsaint> raubvogel: hrm, possibly though i would suspect issues with drivers
<raubvogel> stlsaint: I was not aware I asked to ask a question
<stlsaint> raubvogel: was not meant for you
<raubvogel> Oh
<raubvogel> In any case, the drivers issue is what I am concerned about
<raubvogel> I mean, if I get wireless running, all is well
<stlsaint> raubvogel: wireless should not be a major issue as all drivers are handled via kernel which detect the wireless. No graphics on the other hand will need to be adjusted
<stlsaint> raubvogel: you will need to boot into safe mode on the new computer after putting in the drive with linux
<raubvogel> That could be a bit of an issue since the machine in question is an ex-medical tablet. i.e. now keyb
<raubvogel> s/now/no/
<stlsaint> raubvogel: no keyboard, no usb, no cdrom? What are you planning on using this system for??
<raubvogel> As a tablet
<raubvogel> Mostly to draw
<stlsaint> touche UI??
<raubvogel> Possible
<raubvogel> Lemme see if I find the specs on it, since it is at home
<stlsaint> no not possible. You install ubuntu on a system it is not a tablet
<raubvogel> Oh
<raubvogel> Bummer
<stlsaint> Nate___: Can you try a different mouse?
<stlsaint> Nate___: and what version of java you using?
<Nate___> stlsaint: I've tried it with 2 different mice, and I'm using OpenJDK 7. Also it's not my mouse, the music freezes too
<stlsaint> raubvogel: you could mabye use something like ubuntu-core for some custom build on a device though thats a bit advanced
<stlsaint> raubvogel: my suggestion is to ditch that system or find a way to bluetooth a keyboard to it
<stlsaint> Nate___: you take a look at logs?
<stlsaint> Nate___: and if it freezes whenever you use the system what makes you think its java related?
<Nate___> stlsaint: Sure where would they be. I'm fairly new to linux
<stlsaint> under your /var/logs
<Nate___> stlsaint: Whenever I play minecraft or do something graphics intensive it happens
<stlsaint> that begs to wonder even more what i stated before...what makes you think its java
<Nate___> Minecraft is java based
<Nate___> I corrected myself later
<Nate___> Which log is it?
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> Nate___: i would take a look at your syslog (possibly shows as syslog.1) and your xorg log
<Nate___> I have syslog and syslog.1 and 3 different xorg logs
<stlsaint> only view the main xorg
<Nate___> xorg.1.log?
<stlsaint> do you have a .0?
<Nate___> yes
<stlsaint> view 0 first
<Nate___> OK what do you want me to look for or just paste it into IRC
<stlsaint> your looking for errors or failures
<stlsaint> Nate___: and no do not paste in here or youll get kicked for spamming
<Nate___> Ok lol I'm looking for errors
<Nate___> No errors but plenty of warnings
<stlsaint> Nate___: what graphics driver are you using
<Nate___> the FGLRX AMD rivers
<Nate___> drivers
<stlsaint> can you use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output of your xorg.conf
<Nate___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030918/
<stlsaint> Nate___: lol no my good person. i dont want the log. I want your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or xorg.conf.failsafe
<Nate___> Oh sorry
<Nate___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030922/
<stlsaint> all seems fine there
<Nate___> ok
<stlsaint> its gonna be hard to pinpoint exactly whats going on unless you can successfuly repeat the same result with specified actions
<Nate___> I'll try loading minecraft again
<stlsaint> meaning steps 1,2,3 will always result in a frozen system with mouse to left
<Nate___> it's more in the exact middle of the whole thing because I have 2 monitors
<stlsaint> right
<Nate___> ok the flashing on the 2nd screen
<stlsaint> Nate___: minecraft native to linux?
<Nate___> No it's cross platform
<Nate___> ok it didnt happen that time
<stlsaint> Nate___: im still leaning towards graphics with the flickering of the screen
<stlsaint> Nate___: over java
<Nate___> yeah i don't think it's java. This graphic card is pretty problematic since I bought it
<Nate___> I've had ubuntu before and I had a very hard time setting up dual screens this time.
<stlsaint> Nate___: ive always tended to stick with nvidia
<Nate___> it was the best $60 graphics card I could get
<stlsaint> meh
<Nate___> and I had no integrated graphics and my old one burned out
<stlsaint> Nate___: 60 bucks should have snagged you a decent nvidia
<Nate___> I'm due for an upgrade soon so I'll see if I can get one
<stlsaint> koo, go for it
<Nate___> So i guess i'm not having the problem anymore
<stlsaint> nice
<Nate___> so I'll come back if I do
<Nate____> I'm back it happened again. This time after I suspended my computer and logged back in, it froze.
<holstein> Nate____: i typically just try some different kernels.. such as a live 10.04 CD, and the upcoming alpha releases... i dont usually waste too much time on suspend either... if it doesnt "just work"
<holstein> Nate____: is this a laptop?
<Nate____> No it is a desktop
<holstein> Nate____: i would just reboot it then, and not bother with suspend or hibernate
<Nate____> Ok it automatically suspended
<Unit193> Hibernate has been known to cause problems, so it's been disabled by default in 12.04.
<holstein> Nate____: i doubt that... maybe you have the power settings configured that way
<holstein> Nate____: or a keyboard combonation
<Nate____> Ok well I'll just shut it down
<holstein> Nate____: you wouldnt want to lose power while in suspend (repeatedly)
<Nate____> yeah
<Nate__> Hi an update on my problem: I can successfully reproduce my problem. Whenever I log out then back in, it does the black screen, cursor freeze.
<stlsaint> Nate__: look back to your logs. under messages, system, dmesg, all the hardware info
<holstein> Nate__: i would try booting an earlier kernel.. hit shift at boot and go under "previous versions" in the grub menu
<Nate__> Ok I cant find anything in my logs...
<acme__> hello
<acme__> anybody here
<acme__> ?
<acme__> :)
<motka> can we help you acme__?
<acme__> yes please i have a problem with nvidia drivers
<motka> restricted drivers stuff?
<acme__> im sorry im new to ubuntu
<motka> ok
<acme__> and my friend asked me to use backtrack
<acme__> :(
<acme__> but now im stuck with finding the correct drivers of my card
<acme__> its a geforce 4 ti 4200
<acme__> its an old model
<acme__> hello
<motka> sorry
<motka> I could not find any drivers for your ubuntu
<motka> is it the latetst?
<acme__> not really
<motka> witch ver of ubuntu u use?
<acme__> how can i know that
<motka> when did you download it?
<acme__> a week ago
<acme__> backtrack 5
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-09
<acme__> hello
<philipballew> What would cause my load average to slowly rise?
<stlsaint> philipballew: process running in background
<philipballew> stlsaint, whats the best way to track that down?
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: System Monitor
<philipballew> so like htop or top i guess
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: kinda
<stlsaint> philipballew: top will do
<stlsaint> simply watch top a few mintues to see whats hogging cpu
<philipballew> alright. seems good enough
<salek2> I,m useing ubuntu 10.4, I  just changed the screen resolution and after that I have a black screen with a flowing box with this messege : " NOT OPTIMUM MODE, recommended mod 1600x900 60Hz , analog"
<salek2> how can I have my screen back?
<stlsaint> salek2: how did you change the resolution?
<salek2> there was a monitor image on the top of my desktop and i choosed the last  option
<stlsaint> which was?
<salek2> i cant remember that was something like 900x700
<stlsaint> salek2: so what are you using now? You at command line or ....?
<salek2> Im using windows now
<stlsaint> salek2: can you boot into recovery mode on your ubuntu?
<salek2> yes
<stlsaint> salek2: and you can get to commadn line?
<salek2> yes
<stlsaint> what resolution do you want it at?
<salek2> i think it should be 1600x900
<bioterror> quite weird resolution, if you ask from me :P
<salek2> what should it be so?:D
<stlsaint> agreed but OP could have large monitor
<stlsaint> salek2: use xrandr as such: xrandr -- output VGA --mode 1600x900 --rate 75
<salek2> I just want my screen back
<salek2> I tried that
<stlsaint> salek2: and what happened?
<salek2> the answer was: can't open disply
<stlsaint> salek2: is there a reason you want a resolution of 1600x900? (and yet selected 900x700 or close?)
<salek2> see my screen in ubuntu was not 100% fixed to my monitor screen
<salek2> and I wanted ti fix it
<salek2> so i changed that
<stlsaint> smh
<bioterror> I would recommend generating xorg.conf and tweaking it from there
<stlsaint> bioterror: lol i was just about to ask for xorg.conf output
<salek2> how can i do that
<salek2> im so a begiiner
<stlsaint> feel a dpkg-reconfigure coming on
<bioterror> salek2, Xorg --configure
<stlsaint> first backup the old xorg.conf
<bioterror> you get xorg.conf.new
<stlsaint> bioterror: yea but if the resolution sticks we would want the .new to just be org
<stlsaint> bioterror: also i used to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stlsaint> old fashioned
<salek2> i used that line
<salek2> but no answer
<salek2> sudo dpkg-re....
<stlsaint> salek2: did you look in your xorg folder
<stlsaint> ??
<salek2> I dont have access to my ubuntu
<stlsaint> you said you could reach it in safe mode. Also have you tried booting up trying to drop to tty with ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<stlsaint> boot regular and try hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<salek2> ok
<salek2> i go try it
<elcot> i got a laptop already installed with BOSS, a debian type distro
<elcot> it didn't asked for password
<elcot> when logged in
<elcot> when i use sudo command first time
<elcot> to adduser
<elcot> it asked password
<elcot> i entered and re-entered
<elcot> is it my new password for the account i logged in
<stlsaint> elcot: if you never set a password try just hitting enter
<elcot> @stlsaint
<elcot> okay
<stlsaint> elcot: did it work?
<elcot> no
<elcot> i tried to login
<elcot> in another terminal
<elcot> with current  user account
<elcot> and entered password
<elcot> cant log in
<elcot> i also tried to login with new user name and entered paswd
<elcot> in that try also
<elcot> i cant login
<stlsaint> elcot: what user are you as right now?
<stlsaint> elcot: whoever gave you that laptop and installed that OS has the password
<elcot> the only user when i got the laptop
<elcot> is a restart needed to be effecet
<elcot> cuz i change passwd
<elcot> for the user
<elcot> i tried to login in another terminal now
<elcot> it says pasword is incorect
<elcot> in passwd command
<elcot> it said "Authentication token manipulation error"
<elcot> how to change pasword
<satyanash_> Hi
<r4y> Can I change the appearance of kid3's color scheme?
<bobweaver> hello anyone here good with LaunchPad ?  mostly ppa stuff ? I can not get dput to work correctly
<geirha> arrgh, annoying. Running extended desktop with laptop at 1366x768 and an lcd monitor at 1280z1024. Trying to run a game (Bastion) in fullscreen, it decides to pick the lcd monitor, but with 1366x768 resolution.
<bobb> how to quit
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-10
<stlsaint> room poke
<LinXz> wrong chat window; try Facebook...
<stlsaint> LinXz: ha good one
<dizzylizzy> hmm
<dizzylizzy> i have not used ubuntu in almost a year, how is 12.04?
<dizzylizzy> stability-wise
<stlsaint> dizzylizzy: stable
<stlsaint> even lts worthy stable
<dizzylizzy> excellent :)
<purchaser_>  Hello! I have a CPU/Memory question: I would like this cpu: Intel® Core™i7 Quad Core Mobile Processor i7-3610QM (2.30GHz) 6MB. The memory I would get for it would be 16GB SAMSUNG 1333MHz SODIMM DDR3 MEMORY (4 x 4GB).
<purchaser_> Here is my question: would it be very much a good idea to change to memory to: 16GB SAMSUNG 1600MHz SODIMM DDR3 MEMORY (2 x 8GB)
<purchaser_> or even 32GB SAMSUNG 1600MHz SODIMM DDR3 MEMORY (4 x 8GB)
<stlsaint> hey
<stlsaint> purchaser_: why change?
<purchaser_> for a new laptop
<purchaser_> thank you stlsaint
<purchaser_> which speed does the cpu work at? I want the memory to be in synch with the speed of the processor
<stlsaint> wouldnt it be 2.30Ghz?
<purchaser_> that is what i was thinking, but i don't know if it is that simple
<stlsaint> well your memory isn't going to be utilized until its needed so how can you compare ram speed against cpu? maybe im missing something. Been awhile since took A+
<purchaser_> I am at the moment most concerned about the speed of the memory. I am not really focusing on the quantity of memory i need right now.
<purchaser_> Only very few applications would ever need so much memory at the moment, perhaps virtualization applications like VirtualBox
<stlsaint> true
<stlsaint> and a bunch of open tabs in browser
<purchaser_> I had about 20 open tabs in my browser and it wasn't even using one gigabyte of memory
<stlsaint> with 20 tabs plus IRC im at 45% ram use of 4gb
<benonsoftware> 3 tabs use all of my 2GB of RAM
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> thats not good
<benonsoftware> Well 1.75GB of RAM
<HiddenSanity> So... newbie question time! I want to download a free program, they have windows and mac versions, but for linux they just provide the source code and tell you to compile it yourself(for now).  This a reasonably easy feat? I downloaded the latest QT as it was said I'd need at least QT4.6
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: So, what are you trying to compile again?
<HiddenSanity> Cockatrice
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: Have you already extracted the code in a folder in your home folder?
<HiddenSanity> Yes.
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: Please, open a Terminal and cd to the directory.
<HiddenSanity> I'm afraid I'm gonna need to learn that, too...
<HiddenSanity> Is it just CD [path]?
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: Yes, with cd in not-capital letters.
<JoseeAntonioR> s/not/non
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you have, issue "/.configure" and then "make && sudo make install", both without quotes.
<HiddenSanity> Err... so terminal command should look like: cd /home/folder/folder?
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: or just "cd ~/foldernamewhichisinhome/"
<HiddenSanity> Ah...
<HiddenSanity> Does the '&&' represent something? Or is that literally what I issue?
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: Literally
<HiddenSanity> Hmmm... and the '/.configure' doesn't seem to work literally entered, some idiot mistake I'm making there?
<HiddenSanity> bash: /.configure: no such file or directory
<JoseeAntonioR> HiddenSanity: Then skip it.
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm sorry, but I have to leave now.
<HiddenSanity> Thank you.
<HiddenSanity> I'm trying to start learning this stuff on my own, but I kinda want it working soon.
<LinXz> HiddenSanity: I've been learning "this stuff" for some years now - be patient; we won't be specialists in a hurry. ;)
<dizzylizzy> what
<dizzylizzy> you kidding
<dizzylizzy> it's not /.configure
<dizzylizzy> that would try to run a file named .configure in the root directory
<dizzylizzy> you want ./configure which would run the file 'configure' in the current directory
<dizzylizzy> HiddenSanity, yeah
<dizzylizzy> :P
<HiddenSanity> What's better to do instead?
<dizzylizzy> ./configure
<dizzylizzy> if you get any errors I can probably help with that too
<dizzylizzy> by the way, if the program requires Qt, and you are compiling from source, you won't just need to install Qt
<dizzylizzy> installing libqt4 will only give you the runtime libraries, to compile with Qt support you will also need libqt4-dev
<dizzylizzy> packages with the -dev at the end are used for compiling programs with those things, usually
<dizzylizzy> don't forget to install "build-essential", which you will need to copmile just about anything
<HiddenSanity> Ah, thank you.
<dizzylizzy> i would not be surprised if, even after installing those things, you run into some errors when running "./compile" in the directory you extracted the source to
<dizzylizzy> lemme know if anything pops up
<HiddenSanity> There doesn't seem to be a make file or anything named configure... I may just be placing myself wrong, though.
<HiddenSanity> I might try the cockatrice forums and site more, see if there's anything there.
<HiddenSanity> I've tried to cd myself to a few different directories that look promising, including the pre-folder and the main folder it gave me...
<HiddenSanity> Hmm... maybe I'll try again in 'src'
<LinXz> what did you download HiddenSanity? Perhaps you have a Mac version? (shot in the dark here...)
<dizzylizzy> HiddenSanity, it looks like somebody already filed a "bug" to get it built for ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/getdeb.net/+bug/991126
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991126 in getdeb.net "[Create Package] Cockatrice" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dizzylizzy> wow the source code is not very easily compmiled... looking at it now
<HiddenSanity> Ah... so I picked a nice one for my first try at it.
<dizzylizzy> i'm just trying to figure out what build system they're using
<HiddenSanity> Ah well, thank you, I think I'll look into more info on this, then.
<dizzylizzy> well that's frustrating
<HiddenSanity> But for now, I'll retire, but thanks for trying to help.
<dizzylizzy> It appears like they're using KDevelop
<dizzylizzy> it's in the repos
<dizzylizzy> you can open that folder as a kdevelop project
<dizzylizzy> :-/ as much as I'll be able to help i'm afraid
<r4y> How do I use Ubuntu to get music onto this phone?: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/allQuestion.do?prd_mdl_name=SCH-R720
<LinXz> Can I have a peronal opinion on this channel?
<oCean> LinXz: you can have your own opinions, also about other operating systems, but the Ubuntu channels are not a platform to force your opinions on others.
<oCean> having said that, #ubuntu-offtopic welcomes constructive discussion on a wide variety of topics. Guidelines apply there also
<^zenyhooubby-it> hi!
<^zenyhooubby-it> Do you know how upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 12 directly?
<^zenyhooubby-it> I already did it from 8.04 to 10.04 but now I don't see that option anymore...
<^zenyhooubby-it> can you help me please? :)
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<^zenyhooubby-it> I want to install ubuntu 12 but the live-usb gives an error message: update firmware drivers etc. from a website. Is it quick to do this?
<wilee-nilee> ^zenyhooubby-it the official update for the 10.04 to 12.04 is not available yet, I believe it will be sometime in july, you can force a upgrade but I am of no help with that.
<^zenyhooubby-it> back...
<^zenyhooubby-it> As I sad before, when I boot ubuntu 12 live-usb, it retrieve an error message of "b43 firmware file not found". I gone to the website writen by the message, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware, but the page does not exist! any help?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i would just install, and i would get that firmware later
<holstein> i have just ran "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" before
<^zenyhooubby-it> hello holstein!
<holstein> you can always refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<^zenyhooubby-it> but it can't install because it says this error
<^zenyhooubby-it> so I just have to do that command in terminal now, reboot live-usb and installation will be fine?
<holstein> you cant "reboot" a liveUSB
<holstein> it'll just reset
<holstein> you *might* be able to use the live CD after installing that firmware
<holstein> if it were me, i would just install to that USB stick, putting grub on there
<holstein> then, i would add whatever firmware, drivers, or software i want, and have myself a customized USB installation
<^zenyhooubby-it> I don't understand... I created a live-usb because cd drive is broken. isn't it good?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: sure.. you are asking for changes to be saved in an environment where changes cant be saved
<holstein> live CDs or USB are just that... LIVE.. to make changes "persistent" takes some special steps... i would just install to the USB stick if you want a live USB stick with persistent storage, or search around about persistent USB's
<holstein> if you are just trying to install the firmware prior to installing as a test, i would just go ahead and install and grab that firmware afterwards from the installation with a wired connection
<^zenyhooubby-it> I forgotten to say: now I am on ubuntu 10 installed on pc, not live-usb
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: 10.04? 10.10? that guide i linked should apply to most broadcom harware in any version
<^zenyhooubby-it> 10.04
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> you can always search for "restricted drivers" in the system menu and let the GUI do it
<holstein> you wont be able to add the firmware if you arent connected to the internet... there are work-arounds at that page i linked if you cant temporarily wire the machine up to wired internet
<^zenyhooubby-it> Thank you! but I looked at http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices and there isn't my laptop model 3630! so?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: laptop model doesnt matter, its the chipset of the wifi device
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: there are directions on determining the chipset at that wiki page i linked
<^zenyhooubby-it> yes terminal
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok I have an bcm4318 [14e4:4318*
<^zenyhooubby-it> it seems it is supported
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: yes.. as best as it can be, it is
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: someone has reverse engineered a driver or 2 for you
<^zenyhooubby-it> cool :D
<^zenyhooubby-it> so we
<^zenyhooubby-it> weird
<holstein> yeah?... broadcom only recently started supporting linux
<holstein> your harware predates that, so you need to install some software that cannont be included in the kernel, or in ubuntu by default
<^zenyhooubby-it> but my internet connection works fine now, doesn't it will stop it? Why I have to do all this work only for install ubuntu 12?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: im not following you
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i would just download the 12.04 iso
<^zenyhooubby-it> yes I did
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: ok.. just install that then, the proceedure for installing the firmware in 12.04 will be similar, if not more automatci
<holstein> automatic*
<^zenyhooubby-it> yes I want but the problem is that error message that don't let me to continue
<^zenyhooubby-it> sorry if I don't explained well
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i have not seen an error message
<holstein> seems to me, you wer running 12.04 live, and wanted to save the firmware in it... you cant
<holstein> you'll need to just install 12.04, then install the firmware just as you did to get 10.04 supporting the broadcom chip
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: maybe a more localized #ubuntu-* support channel?
<^zenyhooubby-it> the message is "b43 firmware file not found" etc. I understand, but I can't install because it don't let me continue, nor I see the menu...
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: that is not the name of the file any more
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: in that guide i linked you, the instructions are different for 11.10 and above
<^zenyhooubby-it> "ucode5.fw
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: firmware-b43-installer is the name
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> from within the 12.04 install... and you can try that live
<^zenyhooubby-it> how can I type the command within the install?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i would just literally open a terminal and go for it
<^zenyhooubby-it> hold shift?
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i need to run, but i assure you, after you install 12.04, you can get support for that hardware, just as you do in 10.04
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: i would just do it from the menu
<holstein> ^zenyhooubby-it: from a terminal in the install, *after* you install 12.04
<^zenyhooubby-it> unluckly I can't install... that error blocks it...
<^zenyhooubby-it> but thank you, I think to have understand
<^zenyhooubby-it> thank you very much holstein :)
<^zenyhooubby-it> sorry for bad explaination
<^zenyhooubby-it> is there a log of this channel?
<Sidewinder1> ^zenyhooubby-it, Many of the ubuntu core channels are logged, please see here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/10/
<^zenyhooubby-it> thanks
<^zenyhooubby-it> still here holstein?
<^zenyhooubby-it> hi again :)
<^zenyhooubby-it> can I still update from 10.10 to 11.04?
<dhaval> i have installed IDLE. how do i run a python script in there? complete noob here.
<ntwrk_keith> in idle
<ntwrk_keith> you can do line by line
<ntwrk_keith> and it will interpret the lines as u enter them
<ntwrk_keith> damnit :(
<vinnie_> hi folks!
<stlsaint> vinnie_: hello
<vinnie_> hi stlsaint - much happenin on here to night
<stlsaint> vinnie_: well its 5pm for me so not night just yet
<vinnie_> ah ok -its 10pm here!
<dragongate> hello
<stlsaint> hey
<dragongate> can anyone help me?
<vinnie_> hi dragongate
<fc> Hello, anyone want to help a first time ubuntu user :P
<tenach> Greetings.
<stlsaint> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stlsaint> dragongate: ^^
<dragongate> Error occurred during initialization of VM Could not reserve enough space for object heap Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<dragongate> my problem :S
<dragongate> Any idea?
<fc> Well, I just installed it for the first time, and my wireless is not working. How do I get that working?
<stlsaint> dragongate: how much free space do you have on your computer?
<dragongate> my pc or linux vps?
<stlsaint> fc: what is wireless card model?
<stlsaint> dragongate: are you on a home system or remote vps?
<fc> centrino wireless n + wimax 6150, if I'm not mistaken.
<dragongate> im using ssh secure shell to connect my vps which i baght for 1 month
<dragongate> *baught
<stlsaint> dragongate: nested virtualization is not possible
<stlsaint> fc: run this command: lspci | grep Wireless
<stlsaint> though network will give same result
<dragongate> which means?
<stlsaint> dragongate: dont try and run a virtual machine on a vps
<dragongate> :S
<stlsaint> dragongate: what are you wanting to do?
<fc> Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)
<dragongate> so complicated
<dragongate> well this is first time i trying to add server to vps
<stlsaint> fc: please paste all output, including numbers at begining of it
<dragongate> and i need compile my java source
<stlsaint> dragongate: what type of server?
<dragongate> Runescape
<fc> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)
<stlsaint> dragongate: game?
<dragongate> yeah runescape private server and i need to compile source couse otherwise source doesnt recocnize run ;P
<stlsaint> fc: i think you need to blacklist module. give me one sec
<stlsaint> fc: what release are you on?
<stlsaint> dragongate: compile whole server from source?
<dragongate> well that's what im trying to doo!
<fc> I'm on 12.04.
<stlsaint> fc: what is make and model of computer
<stlsaint> dragongate: what guide are you using?
<stlsaint> ??
<fc> Asus U56E
<stlsaint> fc: acer?
<dragongate> actually i asked for help , and one guy helped me.. the thing hes off and i cant ask him
<dragongate> :S
<stlsaint> dragongate: o_O
<dragongate> (sorry for bad grammar)
<stlsaint> fc: you know how to use program nano?
<fc> Never even heard of it, honestly. I'm sorry for being such a noob at this, and I greatly appreciate all your help.
<tenach> fc, no need to apologize; we were all noobs at one point :)
<stlsaint> dragongate: i suggest finding a guide on private servers for that game
<stlsaint> dragongate: why compile game? Seems you can play online on main servers
<stlsaint> fc: open a terminal
<stlsaint> fc: enter command: cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<stlsaint> fc: enter command: gksudo gedit blacklist.conf
<stlsaint> fc: you there?
<vinnie_> what i have done with wireless cards that don't work is to remove the card and swop it for one that will defo work - v easy to do -just one solution -perhaps regard it as a last resort...
<fc> Yes, I'm there.
<stlsaint> fc: make sure you remember how to remove this one line in case this does not work.
<fc> Okay, will do.
<stlsaint> fc: in that file you opened at the very bottom enter make a space and enter this: blacklist acer_wmi
<stlsaint> fc: save, close, reboot. If wireless works....your welcome....if not than remove that line and reboot and come back here
<fc> So, go to the bottom line, hit enter, and put that in?
<stlsaint> fc: at the bottom of that file, hit enter so the blacklist command has a space above it from the other text
<stlsaint> dragongate: ?
<vinnie_> sorry to butt in  just a quickie: what is the + at the end of: c r w - r w - - - - + and how would i add it..
<stlsaint> vinnie_: how long you been a linux user?
<fc> So make sure there is a blank line above it? Because at the bottom I have another blacklist command. I'm probably making this more complicated then it needs to be so sorry.
<vinnie_> hi stlsaint - actually since 2008 - but only command line in the last 2 months!
<dragongate> sorry man i was afk
<stlsaint> fc: yes, make sure there is a space between the blacklist input already there and the one i gave you
<stlsaint> vinnie_: ah, well we try and refrain from making the user replace hardware. Key notion with linux ;)
<stlsaint> vinnie_: and what is this c r w you speak of cause it sounds like the permissions listing but there is no C permission
<vinnie_> oh apologies about that so...
<fc> Okay, I'll be back
<vinnie_> is c driver, its for video, a web cam
<vinnie_> i'll adopt that principle from now on re-hardware
<stlsaint> vinnie_: still no idea what your talking about
<vinnie_> are you familiar with zoneminder i'm having a bit of trouble getting it working and i think its just a matter of changing permissions for the web camera
<stlsaint> vinnie_: nope, sorry
<vinnie_> i've installed it on my laptop and its working with permissions for video0 crw-rw - - - - + 1 root, but on a server installation it won't work and the permissions is crw-rw - - - -  1 root and it wont work...
<vinnie_> there is no + at the end
<stlsaint> vinnie_: maybe the laptop user is in a group that server isnt
<vinnie_> i'll have to think about that
<stlsaint> fc: guess no go
<fc> It didn't work :/ Every couple of minutes while trying to get the connection it will say wireless connect disconnected.
<fc> My bad, it says wireless network disconnected.
<fc> It will also keep asking me for the router password.
<vinnie_> thanks for that stlsaint - ill research it further, see you's later..
<stlsaint> fc: open terminal
<fc> Okay, ready.
<stlsaint> fc: enter: rfkill list all
<fc> Want me to post results?
<stlsaint> fc: yes
<fc> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: asus-wimax: WiMAX 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<stlsaint> fc: bad news or good news first
<fc> Ehh, hit me with the bad news
<stlsaint> fc: you will possibly need different kernel
<fc> Will I have no clue how to do that, so make me feel better with some good news now. lol
<fc> Well*
<stlsaint> fc: good news is a new kernel propose's a fix
<fc> Hmm, so where might I find this kernel?
<stlsaint> good news=you need a different kernel, bad news=you need a different kernel
<stlsaint> great news is you should't have to recompile the kernel for module
<stlsaint> fc: its really strange cause your driver has been included in mainline kernel since 2.6.24
<fc> Yeah, it's weird because my friend told me I shouldn't have had a problem. Is it because I'm still also dual booting Windows?
<eok> Hello, i just made a thread in ubuntu forums, does it need to be moderated before it shows up? I can't find it
<stlsaint> fc: no that is no issue
<stlsaint> eok: under your control panel look under your post listings. Does it show up there?
<eok> i dont have any post listing under cp
<stlsaint> fc: run this command: dmesg | grep iwl
<eok> but i dont find it when i search my own threads
<stlsaint> eok: you probably took to long to post and your session ended prior to you hitting the submit button
<stlsaint> eok: try again at post
<eok> fuu, it was so long..
<stlsaint> eok: thus your session ended
<fc> [   26.872815] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 [   26.872826] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64 [   26.872850] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000 [   26.872852] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900057b4000 [   26.872854] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x67 [   26.872978] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X [   26.873017] iwlwifi 0000:02:
<eok> took me forever to make it..
<stlsaint> fc: alright we are gonna use paste.ubuntu.com from now on to paste output ;)
<stlsaint> fc: please repaste that output into paste.ubuntu.com
<eok> yay, i still had it in history :)
<stlsaint> eok: maybe you could just ask your question here?
<fc> I'm sorry lol.
<stlsaint> fc: no prob. if you wanted a even easier method install application pastebinit
<stlsaint> a fav of mine
<stlsaint> fc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fc> [   26.872815] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 [   26.872826] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64 [   26.872850] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000 [   26.872852] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900057b4000 [   26.872854] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x67 [   26.872978] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X [   26.873017] iwlwifi 0000:02:
<stlsaint> fc: dang you
<fc> Ahh, it still came out weird
<stlsaint> fc: dude go to paste.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> fc: paste the output there and hit the submit button
<stlsaint> fc: OORRRR just install pastebinit
<eok> stlsaint: uhm i just copy pasted it in a new thread now.. it's not showing up
<eok> am i missing something, or must i wait for it to be moderated?
<stlsaint> eok: is this your first post to forums?
<stlsaint> naw, nevermind im thinking elsewhere. No your post should show fine
<stlsaint> fc: you install pastebinit? Are you on linux using ethernet now?
<eok> its my first thread yes
<fc> I installed pastebinit, but how do I get it to it now? And yes, I'm on a wired connection now.
<stlsaint> eok: should be fine. I would start a new thread and re-type post
<stlsaint> fc: enter command: dmesg | grep iwl | pastebinit
<stlsaint> fc: give me the url that outputs
<eok> i think it needs to be moderated :) poor moderator, will find at least 3 duplicate threads from me :P
<fc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034642/
<stlsaint> fc: nice little app huh ;)
<fc> Very useful, so the stuff I post isn't all over the place haha
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint> i love that app
<stlsaint> fc: alright solution still stands and is confirmed by that output
<fc> So I need a new kernel for sure?
<stlsaint> fc: the iwlagn driver (one you would be using had it work) is a really good driver with pre-linux 3.x
<stlsaint> everything after linux 3.x and this driver went to crap
<stlsaint> fc: so yes, a 2.6.xx kernel is needed
<fc> Can you point in the right direction to get it, and how to do it? Thank you, so much for all your time.
<fc> point me*
<devxdev> anyone know where files go after `bzr branch` command?
<stlsaint> fc: OORRR you could install say ubuntu 10.04 which is really a favorite of mind and it still has support until april 2013 :D
<stlsaint> and your wireless will (should, but probably more than likely will) work out the box along with everything else ;D
<stlsaint> fc: ^^
<stlsaint> devxdev: in the directory you were in
<devxdev> aah damn thank you :D
<stlsaint> devxdev: :D
<fc> Lol sounds good to me. Now where do I go to get that :P
<fc> And do I need to uninstall this version first?
<stlsaint> fc: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<stlsaint> fc: install that over your current
<stlsaint> fc: DONT choose the alternate cd or you will be left with no gui to install from
<stlsaint> fc: choose dvd-i386 or amd64 of course
<fc> You sir are amazing.
<stlsaint> fc: naw, just a guy who received help from another great person in this channel when i first came to ubuntu returning the same
<stlsaint> fc: got that help here and never left ;) hopefully i can influence you to join this team/channel and offer support to others. Or just kick it and hang out chatting
<stlsaint> though we chat in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<stlsaint> or #ubuntuforums (no support as you saw)
<fc> Thanks, I'm glad there are people like you. Now, one more help needed from my stupidty lol. Which exact download should I pick.
<fc> for*
<stlsaint> fc: lol, alright you using i386 or amd64?
<fc> And yeah for sure I'll go in the chat channel.
<fc> I think amd64. That's for 64 bit right?
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> fc: open terminal ;)
<fc> Lol already ahead of you
<stlsaint> fc: uname -a
<stlsaint> fc: its one line so past it here
<fc> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stlsaint> yep your on 64bit
<stlsaint> fc: in terminal: sudo apt-get install wget
<stlsaint> fc: if its already there than fine
<fc> Yeah, I have it.
<stlsaint> fc: in terminal: cd Downloads
<stlsaint> fc: the following command i give you will start the download in the terminal, let it run, if you accidentaly close the terminal than just re-enter the command by hitting up arrow and the download will resume at the point it was at. way better than direct download via browser
<stlsaint> fc: wget -c http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<fc> Wait a sec, I thought I was suppose to get 10?
<stlsaint> lol ah crap
<stlsaint> fc: good catch there. that would have been hilarious
<fc> lmao I noticed it just when i started downloading
<stlsaint> fc: wget -c http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<stlsaint> fc: i think thats right ;)
<stlsaint> naw it is
<fc> You positive you not trying to give me the same version I already have again? lol okay it's downloading
<stlsaint> fc: well if it is same you always know where to find me to yell at
<stlsaint> fc: or type capital letters at should i say
<fc> I'm gonna hold you to that.
<fc> You know I find it ironic that I'm going to school right now for software engineering, but have yet to get much experience at all :|
<stlsaint> fc: what year?
<fc> Well, maybe that's why I don't know. Im about to start 1st year lol. It's because I was originally going for programming then I switched majors, and schools so now I'm basically starting over.
<stlsaint> fc: naw, your starting early which is way excellent
<stlsaint> lot of you young kids coming up invovled with this stuff are making your resume beef nicely with linux experience
<fc> Yeah I'm trying to get a head start on things, but it's hard to contain all the information. Especially when I have to be in those intro classes where i barely learn anything, and it makes me forget the important stuff I already knew.
<stlsaint> fc: join back to #ubuntuforums for chat
<fc> Okay, so it's finisihed downloading. How do I install it over this version now?
<stlsaint> fc: just install it same way you did. it should give you the option to erase and install your 10.04
<fc> I installed 12.04 from windows though.
<stlsaint> O_O
<stlsaint> dude you did a wubi install?
<fc> Yeah.
<stlsaint> smh
<stlsaint> dang wubi
<fc> Why, whats wrong with it?
<stlsaint> fc: well that makes things easy. simply use add/remove programs within windows to remove 12.04
<fc> Okay, then how do I get 10.04 in windows
<stlsaint> fc: do it the same way you did 12.04 if you want
<fc___> hmm browser crashed.
<stlsaint> firefox huh? smh
<fc___> Actually chrome. First time ever
<fc___> Okay so I know how to delete 12.04 with windows. How do I then install 10.04? I don't have a CD right now to do it that way.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-03
<cease> BITCH
<cease> NIGGER
<cease> CUNT
<demonoid_me> Hello to all
<demonoid_me> i have one question
<demonoid_me> why gnome unity is so clumsy?
<demonoid_me> sorry for my language but i'm from bulgaria :)
<demonoid_me> and i have one more question :)
<demonoid_me> i need some books for developers but for mobile device
<demonoid_me> ofcourse i will develop ubuntu apps but for mobile device
<demonoid_me> :)
<coolbhavi> demonoid_me, join #ubuntu-app-devel and guys there maybe able to help u out on ubuntu phone
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: 10x :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-04
<RudeViper|USA|> Good Evening
<RudeViper|USA|> I wonder if anyone here can answer my question - every time I try to access one of my hd's I get this error: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/disc01? What amd I doing wrong?
<JoseeAntonioR> RudeViper|USA|: have you tried going to /media/disc01?
<spammer> hey niggerfags
<p7ank5te7> Anyone familiar with MPG123 in here?
<Unit193> In what way?
<p7ank5te7> I have a bunch of music, eg. /Share/Music/Linkin Park/Collision Course/3. NumbEncore.mp3 and every time I try to play it via mpg123 it fails. I'm trying to use it in asterisk, but even at cli it seems to do the same
<p7ank5te7> is there a restriction where it can't use spaces?
<p7ank5te7> I can play a file if it's in a directory without spaces and name is without spaces. eg. /Share/NumbEncore.mp3 ..
<Unit193> Please don't crosspost, but you'll need to escape or quote the thing "My name/file.mp3" or My\ name/file.mp3
<Unit193> As skreech_ just pointed out, tab works too.
<p7ank5te7> Unit193: Sorry. So just escape each space or special character? like Collision\ Course/3.\ NumbEncore.mp3 ?
<Unit193> p7ank5te7: Use tab, Coll<tab>
<p7ank5te7> Unit193: It's failing in asterisk only now. It seems to work when in CLI.
<RudeViper|USA|> ooops missed that reply
<RudeViper|USA|> I wonder if anyone here can answer my question - every time I try to access one of my hd's I get this error: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/disc01? What amd I doing wrong?
<RudeViper|USA|> and yes I tried going there - whenever I try to access it via the servers file manage I get that error - I haven't been able to configure samba shares yet - this is local right now
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: so you're sure it's not really mounted at /media/disc01? does `cat /proc/mounts` show that it's mounted?
<RudeViper|USA|> geirha - yes it shows on process list - trying to find a way to paste it - it's on the server and I am using my windows machine
<geirha> how about    df /media/disc01/
<geirha> does it show /dev/sda3 ?
<RudeViper|USA|> paste.ubuntu.com/5731902
<RudeViper|USA|> geirhayes - it shows both drives - I can access one but not the other
<RudeViper|USA|> have to step away for a few minutes but will be right back
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: it's ext3, so you probably just haven't set up permissions and/or ownership
<RudeViper|USA|> ok I'll look that up and let you know if I cam't fix that
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: ls -ld /media/disk01
<RudeViper|USA|> drw-rw-re- 3 root root 4096 june 2 2013 20:28 /media/disc01
<geirha> Ouch, those are not good permissions
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: Is it only meant to be accessed by you?
<RudeViper|USA|> no - I need that partition to be available to all
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: writable to all? or just readable, but writable to a few?
<RudeViper|USA|> readable and writeable to all - I'm setting up an nas - but I don't have samba configured yet
<RudeViper|USA|> all of this is from ubuntu desktop - I am using 12.04 server and regular desktop for remote access from windows machines
<geirha> RudeViper|USA|: I strongly recommend against making it world writable. Instead, make it writable to all human users.
<geirha> You do that by creating a group for the purpose. Add all human users to that group, then give that group full access to the directory, but leave the "other" bits at read-only or no access
<RudeViper|USA|> the other drive that I can access show ups as drwx------ 1 chuck chuck 196608 june 02 2013 /media/Storage
<geirha> that one only chuck can access
<RudeViper|USA|> even if I have something like jdownloader writing files to it?
<geirha> Anyway, if you create a group, let's say you call it share, then you do:  sudo chown chuck:share /media/disk01 && sudo chmod 775 /media/disk01
<geirha> Now you and all members of the group share, will have write access to it.
<geirha> Oh wait, you'll also want the setgid bit
<geirha> sudo chmod 2775 /media/disk01
<geirha> If you want to learn how permissions in linux work, I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<RudeViper|USA|> wish the instructions I had been given for this had been step by step - lol - but as usual they weren't written for beginners
<RudeViper|USA|> is there a tutorial that goes step by step for adding a hd or directory or whatever?
<geirha> I don't know. Might be one, or one that is close enough, at the ubuntu wiki
<RudeViper|USA|> ok - now disc01 has dissappeared from the file manager -
<RudeViper|USA|> but I can manually navigate to /media/disc01 and acess it - before I couldn't
<RudeViper|USA|> ok geirha - I've got it - can access both drives via the file manager and navigate through them - thanks - now off to set up shares!!!
<lapalu> new to ubuntu phone?
<RudeViper> I am running ubuntu server 12.04 and gnome desktop manager and trying to set up samba shares - I see in a lot of the instructions that you should set the server up on a static ip address
<RudeViper> but when I do that I lose Internet connection to the server
<RudeViper> I know in windows you can set up an alternate connection to accomplish this - how can I do the same thing on the server?
<RudeViper> wow - when I try to get connection information it says no connection found - lol but I am on the internet
<geirha> RudeViper: Then you've probably set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<geirha> network manager ignores those
<RudeViper> ok looking geirha
<RudeViper> geirha, that's where I tried it first and lost internet and network - this is what I have right now and you can see what I had before when it failed too - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732787/
<RudeViper> according to the instructions I need to have the server set up for a static ip on the internal network...Don't know if it is true or not - but if I follow their instructions it shuts down the network.
<RudeViper> maybe I have something set wrong there
<RudeViper> brb - going to reboot and see if this works
<RudeViper|USA|> well I didn't lose network or internet but the ip is different than I specified
<RudeViper|USA|> trying again
<spazm> niggers
<spazm> BITCH
<holstein> !ot | spazm
<ubot93> spazm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spazm> NIGGERS
<spazm> !Ot
<spazm> !ot | holstein
<ubot93> holstein: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spazm> !ot | holstein
<spazm> !ot | holstein
<spazm> !ot | holstein
<spazm> FAGGIT
<spazm> BBBBBBBBBBBBBN
<spazm> FAGS
<duanedes1gn> hello mr bodhi_zazen
<duanedes1gn> aleays a pleasure
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-05
<Guest29286> hello
<Guest29286> anyone here ?
<Guest29286> i had a question about the root commands
<holstein> !ask | Guest29286
<ubot93> Guest29286: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !root
<ubot93> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest29286> sorry...brb dog on me and got my glasses dirty
<Guest29286> she got both lens
<Asharas> Hi!
<holstein> sure.. someone will be here, im sure
<holstein> Asharas: o/
<Guest29286> back...sorry about that
<Guest29286> the provblem i am having is that when i try and go into root it says i dont have the perm but when i look up my account it does say i am the admin
<holstein> !root | Guest29286
<ubot93> Guest29286: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> Guest29286: there is no traditional root account
<bodhi_zazen> well, the root account exists, it is just locked
<holstein> Guest29286: if you want a root terminal, you can use "sudo -i" or read up on sudo
<Guest29286> i guess that ihave been away from linux
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> you can undo the lock, but i would leave it as-is
<Guest29286> okay
<Guest29286> thats alot for the help ...yes red hat is what i used in the 90'S
<Asharas> Hey, I have a little question
<Asharas> I installed xfce and its dependencies on my server, just to give a try to X forwarding
<Asharas> now I'm trying to uninstalling it but many packages remain with xorg or xfce in their name
<Asharas> could someone help me?
<Unit193> So remove them as well if you wish?
<Asharas> one by one? is there any other way?
<Asharas> !dpkg
<ubot93> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge xfce* xorg* may remove too much, though.
<Asharas> I thought the help text was longer :p
<Unit193> !apt
<ubot93> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Asharas> yeah, would be dangerous
<Unit193> It'd ask you first at least.
<Asharas> I think I'll prefer the manual way, I still don't have any backup configured
<Asharas> !rc
<Asharas> ah, nothing
<Asharas> hum
<Asharas> I was reading my dpkg -l
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep -e xfce -e xorg
<Asharas> many packages are noted rc
<Asharas> I'm thinking about a command to purge all packages in this state
<Asharas> where the fuck are my lessons? *opening all books on desk*
<Unit193> sudo dpkg --purge $(COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l|grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}')
<Unit193> Asharas: Please keep it family friendly.
<Asharas> sry
<Unit193> But, that'll do it.
<Asharas> first I'm trying to decode it :p
<Asharas> but thx!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Asharas> $ means it's an environment variable, isn't it?
<Unit193> $(run this first) ${var}   excpet for the awk statement.
<Asharas> oh ^
<Unit193> Output of that is text, just like echo `whoami`
<Unit193> (Which is pointless)
<Asharas> hum, awk? let me RTFM (can I use RTFM here?)
<Unit193> pattern scanning and processing language
<Unit193> echo bob bobertson | awk '{print $2}'
<Asharas> awk '{print $2}' prints second column, understood
<Asharas> hum, and why the COLUMNS=200?
<Unit193> As an example, look at COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l   vs   COLUMNS=600 dpkg -l
<Unit193> (You want to override what the shell tells it, so it doesn't cut off a name.)
<Asharas> doesn't change anything for me :-/
<Asharas> I'm using putty btw
 * Unit193 blames PuTTY, just because he can. :P
<Asharas> :-D
<Unit193> holstein: You still around?  I may croak here soon.
<Asharas> too noob on linux to use only this OS
<Asharas> and too much gamer
<Unit193> Steam works on it now too.  But, got you all fixed up?
<Asharas> brb, rebooting the server
<Asharas> steam yeah, but not all my games
<Asharas> I have 199 games on steam >_<
<Unit193> Alrighty, I may not be here (even if my nick is.)
<Asharas> rebooting the server, lauching your command and hoping you didn't made any mistake :-p
<Asharas> okay, see ya
<Asharas> and thx for the help
<Unit193> Sure.
<asharas> hi again
<ScottyK> Greetings! My cat sat down on my laptop, and in the process somehow logged the computer out, and now it's at a command line prompt wanting to log in. How do I get the GUI back without rebooting? thanks!
<iodaddio> can someone help me with setting up proxy...I don't think I am understanding the terminology.  I am using ubuntu desktop 12, squid 3 with http/https transparent, and dansguardian.  So my confusion is with who is the parent of who.  If squid is transparent, it doesn't seem to make sense to NAT to dansguardian especially since I want squid to mitm the http/https connections...  How does this relationship work...parents, et
<iodaddio> I guess that is technically proxies.  I want to add havp and privoxy eventually too :/
<iodaddio> I think I want client->transparent squid mitm http/s->dansguardian->privoxy->havp->internet
<iodaddio> typo: make that ubuntu 13.04
<iodaddio> is there a good reading resource?  Everything I find is from like 2008 and many of the directives no longer work :(
<Unit193> Well, I've not done a ton of work with proxies, just some polipo, but you may want to look in #ubuntu-server or https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<iodaddio> I feel fairly comfortable in Ubuntu Desktop, but server scares me.  Not having a gui for anything....no thanks.  I am just concerned dad who just went through first kid google image search of boobs.  Just trying to make things a little safer for the little ones.
<iodaddio> found these projects could help...I have no idea how they work or how they work together....yet
<Unit193> Oh sure, was just thinking the channel should know pretty well since what you want is server related, even if you install on a desktop.  Otherwise, I think the community  edition "Ubuntu Christian Edition" uses dansguardian, you could maybe look at that and see how they pull it together.
<iodaddio> I am running this local...no server involved
<iodaddio> LOL
<iodaddio> guess I could run a server in a local VM that starts at boot....
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-06
<yax51> hello
<yax51> ok so I'm trying to compile and run gccg, a generic collectible card game client
<yax51> and to get the source libs I need I was told by the devs to run: ./gccg_package i source
<yax51> and the run make all to compile them
<yax51> so I run make all and I get this error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<yax51> I can't seem to get past that point
<yax51> anyone familar with this error or how to fix it?
<holstein> yax51: what operating system?
<holstein> 13.04 64bit?
<yax51> hlstein: yes
<yax51> but I got it working :)
<yax51> had to install the 64bit font package, and libjpeg 62 thoug
<yax51> though
<holstein> yup.. things tend to depend on dependencies :)
<yax51> I guess thats why they call them dependencies :P
<linuxCool> who wanna join to create free sheel account :)????
<mccartney> i anyone familiar with toshiba satellite c875d?
<mccartney> it came with windows 8 pre installed . i ofcourse dont like windows 8 but needed to keep it for military applications. so i installed ubuntu 13.04.
<mccartney> along side win 8. this was a nightmare. now in the end i am just useing ubuntu after 13 hours if aggravation. windows partitions are gone, and theres only ubuntu. but i have artifacts on the windows edges and the side bar flickers. ANY IDEAS?
<mccartney> xdiagnose?
<mccartney> is there support on this channel?
<filtoid> hi all
<anatoly_> hi
<holstein> o/
<anatoly_> i want to make a bootable flash drive
<anatoly_> i run gentoo
<holstein> anatoly_: i use unetbootin
<holstein> !install
<ubot93> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<anatoly_> cannot figure this out
<anatoly_> ok
<Unit193> Have you used dd before
<Unit193> ?
<anatoly_> no
<anatoly_> my son did it for me
<holstein> oh yeah.. they can DD now.. all the iso's aFAIK.. i forget about that
<anatoly_> what's dd?
<anatoly_> ok, all i could find is to create bbotable flash from mac os, windows or ubuntu
<anatoly_> neither works for me
<anatoly_> it's gentoo
<anatoly_> or i miss something?
<holstein> anatoly_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles explains it a bit
<holstein> anatoly_: dd is in gentoo..
<holstein> anatoly_: dd will work.. or you can use unetbootin from gentoo
<anatoly_> ok, i'll try
<anatoly_> holstein, i've got iso file, how i use dd now?
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<anatoly_> ok, will try that
<anatoly_> Unit193, nothing for my case there
<holstein> anatoly_: ?
<holstein> anatoly_: let us look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device together
<holstein> anatoly_: the command sudo dd bs=4M if=[ur .iso] of=/dev/sd[that 1 letter] will be *very* similar
<holstein> maybe you dont have sudo... maybe you do su, then the dd command
<holstein> anatoly_: its something you *dont* want to do incorretly.. you *can* break your system
<holstein> anatoly_: what would i do? ask in a gentoo channel how to install unetbootin, or read more about dd
<holstein> anatoly_: this is http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<anatoly_> ok, probably
<anatoly_> thanks
<holstein> prbably?
<holstein> probably*
<holstein> anatoly_: whats probably?.. i will verify, if you like
<holstein> anatoly_: whats the issue?
<anatoly_> it's probably before i try and make it
<anatoly_> if i don't will be here again :(
<anatoly_> if i don't, will be here again :(
<Guest61983> Hi!
<NathanDiniz> Hello!
<NathanDiniz> need some help getting Ubuntu installed to an external drive.
<NathanDiniz> Hello? Anyone here?
<Unit193> What's the actual question?
<NathanDiniz> I want to get Ubuntu installed to a hard drive that I have, separate from my windows installation
<Unit193> So you want to dual-boot, not too hard.  Is it Windows 8?
<NathanDiniz> I have a 3 TB external drive, and I want to use half of that.
<NathanDiniz> I do have windows 8
<Unit193> In the installer, choose "advanced" or I think it's called "Something Else"
<Unit193> !uefi | and read this
<ubot93> and read this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<NathanDiniz> right.
<Unit193> Left.
<NathanDiniz> orange
<NathanDiniz> do I need to have GRUB installed on my main hard drive?
<Unit193> The installer should do it, but yes.
<Unit193> You'll need amd64 install, as said in the link above.
<NathanDiniz> I have an intel PC.
<Unit193> (It's just another name for 64bit.)
<NathanDiniz> oh, ok
<Unit193> !amd64
<ubot93> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<NathanDiniz> didn't know.
<NathanDiniz> links you've given me have been sent to my Gmail address for viewing later.
<NathanDiniz> I'll be on vacation soon, and I want to make sure I make as few mistakes as possible.
<NathanDiniz> If I have any more questions, I'll make sure to ask on the forums.
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<NathanDiniz> or I might ask here.
<NathanDiniz> anyhow.. thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-07
<NathanDiniz> is it always this quiet in here?
<Unit193> Yeah, it's a pretty quiet channel.
<NathanDiniz> thought so.
<fuloriamerlin> how to monitor network connectivity of PCs with Nagios on Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-09
<jetson53> hi
<jetson53> do u know how to  install ubunt on a Samsung Pocket Plus Mobile?
<lapalu> Hi. Just installed WPS (kingsoft) for word, excel and powerpoint. Dia for Visio(requires more shape and objects)... Any app alternative to "MS Project" ?
<geirha> You need something that can create files readable by the MS Office suite?
<geirha> or just software that can do the equivalent?
<lapalu> just software that can do the equivalent of MS Project...
<geirha> Have you seen http://www.linuxalt.com/  ?
<geirha> I don't think it gets maintained much anymore, but it does list four alternatives for MS project. May be they're still applicable.
<lapalu> thanks.
